# Helius AC



## fuzzball (23. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
zunächst die Frage bekommt das Neue wirklich AC als Namen? und nachdem in einem anderen Thread das neue AC bereits ins Gespräch kam, dachte ich, es kann nicht schaden alles (Bilder/Daten/Aufbauten/Erfahrungen-Fahreindrücke) hier zu sammeln 

mögliche Werte:
- tieferes Oberrohr, als CC
- ca. 147mm Federweg hinten
- steilere Winkel, als AM - vermutlich zwischen CC und AM
- Gewicht auf Niveau vom CC
- (3/4-fach) verstellbarer Federweg
- Hammerschmidt/BBoxx kompatibel
- mehr Reifenfreiheit als CC
- für Luftdämpfer optimiert

meine Hoffnung ist ja, dass Gewicht vom CC mit deutlich mehr Agilität


----------



## frankweber (23. Mai 2009)

mit der Reifenfreiheit ist es wohl wie beim Argon FR ansonsten gibt es ja schon Bilder im Entscheidungfindungs Thread von einem Prototypen auf den die restlichen Parameter überwiegend zutreffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (23. Mai 2009)

ok, damit wir den anderen thread nicht vollspammen, poste ich hier nochmal die bilder des AC's...


----------



## Testmaen (23. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> mögliche Werte:
> - tieferes Oberrohr, als CC
> - ca. 147mm Federweg hinten
> - steilere Winkel, als AM - vermutlich zwischen CC und AM
> ...



-oberrohr
wie man auf den bildern sieht, ist das oberrohr deutlich tiefer, als beim CC

-federweg
der rahmen hat 147mm federweg

-steilere winkel
kann ich nichts zu sagen, bin kein CC gefahren bzw. kann mich an weit zurückliegende fahreindrücke nicht mehr erinnern 

-gewicht
zum gewicht konnten die jungs noch keine aussage machen, da die rahmen erst kurz vor abreise fertig wurden und noch beschichtet und bestückt werden mussten

-3/4fach verstellbarer federweg
der federweg wird 4fach verstellbar sein, wie man am umlenkhebel auch auf einem der bilder gut sehen müsste. es sollen 10mm unterschied zwischen den einzelnen einstellungen liegen

-hammerschmidt/boxx kompatibel
JA, sieht man ja auch auf den bildern, dass das bike mit einer HS ausgestattet war

-mehr reifenfreiheit
hier scheint es so, als ob nicolai die frästeile des AM's verwendet hätte, da sie ähnlich zum reifen hin ausgefräst sind. es war ein continental mountain-king 2.4 montiert und da war mehr als genug platz aussenrum.

-auf luftdämpfer optimiert
gut, ein stahldämpfer würde vermutlich auch sehr gut funktionieren, aber die meisten leute einen luftdämpfer fahren werden, wird man sich auch auf diese fokussiert haben


ausserdem: das AC wird erstmal nicht das CC ersetzen.


----------



## corfrimor (23. Mai 2009)

Was ist das denn für 'ne Größe? Hat da eine 0,75l Flasche noch Platz?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Testmaen (23. Mai 2009)

war ein "M". ob da noch eine flasche platz hätte habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, bin eherder camelback typ . den bildern nach siehts eher knapp aus...


----------



## fuzzball (23. Mai 2009)

also die Geometrie sieht doch schonmal vielversprechend aus, was mir aber gar nicht gefällt ist die neue Zugverlegung am Unterrohr (wie ich es auch schon beim AM hatte), aber das kann man ja anders bestellen 
Der Aufbau des AC ist ja grausig, zum Glück kauft man ja nur den Rahmen.
Interessant wäre noch zu wissen welchen hub und länge der Dämpfer hat, da ich lieber einen aus deutschen Landen montieren möchte


----------



## frankweber (23. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> also die Geometrie sieht doch schonmal vielversprechend aus, was mir aber gar nicht gefällt ist die neue Zugverlegung am Unterrohr (wie ich es auch schon beim AM hatte), aber das kann man ja anders bestellen
> Der Aufbau des AC ist ja grausig, zum Glück kauft man ja nur den Rahmen.
> Interessant wäre noch zu wissen welchen hub und länge der Dämpfer hat, da ich lieber einen aus deutschen Landen montieren möchte


 

Aufbau gefällt mir auch nicht - Dämpfer ist 200er länge, zugverlegung custom kein Problem, jedoch sagt Falco langfristig bringt die neue Zugverlegung die besten Ergebnisse gekoppelt mit den geringsten Schaltkräften, da der Zug so am leichtgängigsten bleibt.

Mir gefällt optisch die Version wie an meinem FR und Argon Fr unter dem Oberrohr auch viel besser, ich hab es dann trotzdem mal so gelassen wie die Normalvariante ist und denke, es wird sich schon auf Dauer mit schwarzen Zügen am schwarzen Rahmen ertragen lassen.

Mein Aufbau wird in etwa so:

Rahmen Ac mit extra love rot RD FD und truax

Gabel Revelation 2010 mit 20 er Steckachse
Dämpfer Monarch 2010 mit Zweikammersystem
Laufräder Tune Mk /Prince mit CX Ray rot mit roten Prolock und ZTR Flow tubelessset incl
Sram X9 Umwerfer, X0 Schaltung 
Kette Duraace 9fach und Casette PG990
Bremse Formula R1 180
Steuersatz Crankbrothers Sage SL
Kurbel Deus rot 
Innenlager Reset Holowlite rot
Lenker Next SL Lowrider 31.8
Vorbau Syntace 75 
Griffe ERgon GA 1 
Sattel Phenom 
Sattelstütze P6
Sattelspanner Würger oder Hope 
Pedale Reset

Die meisten Teile sind schon vorhanden.( Federelemente noch nicht, bin aber auf 20 er Achse fixiert.)

Gesamtgewicht ca 12 kg 

Gruß Frank


----------



## kroiterfee (23. Mai 2009)

muss mich noch ans ac gewöhnen. bis jetzt gefällts mir nicht so. da fällt ein bischen dieser industria-style.

@ frankweber

hast du die reset pedale schon?


----------



## frankweber (23. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> muss mich noch ans ac gewöhnen. bis jetzt gefällts mir nicht so. da fällt ein bischen dieser industria-style.
> 
> @ frankweber
> 
> hast du die reset pedale schon?


 
in schwarz seit einem Jahr , in rot seit Mittwoch


----------



## der-gute (23. Mai 2009)

und 800 Euro weniger...

lohnt es sich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (23. Mai 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich ebenfalls plane die am helius am zu verbauen.


----------



## frankweber (23. Mai 2009)

Naja viel Geld, aber 
-der Gripp ist legendär
-die Verletzungen sind es auch, wenn man mal Pech hat
-die Optik ist geil 

-für die Vernunft sollte man beim Kauf das Gehirn ausschalten.

- ein Nicolai hat das beste Pedal verdient, oder?


ist wirklich gut das Teil. -


----------



## wolfi_1 (24. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> jedoch sagt Falco langfristig bringt die neue Zugverlegung die besten Ergebnisse gekoppelt mit den geringsten Schaltkräften, da der Zug so am leichtgängigsten bleibt.



Das kann ich nur so bestätigen.
Habe die Rohloff-Zugführung letzten Herbst auch in ähnlicher Art umgebaut, da ich mit der Unterrohr-Verlegung nicht glücklich geworden bin.
Die Züge sind die gleichen geblieben (etwas gekürzt), die Schaltung geht jetzt fühlbar leichtgängiger.
Damit die Pulverung nicht leidet, habe ich an der Schwinge noch Lackschutzfolie aufgebracht.






Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## checkb (24. Mai 2009)

>



Ich bin sprachlos.   HS Zugverlegung auf 4 Uhr, wie von mir individuell bestellt im November 2008. Sozusagen die HS Anlenkung für lange ausgedehnte Tragepassagen, was ja zu einem Helius AC bei entsprechenden Einsatz passt. Gefällt mir gut. 

checkb

PS: Ich brauche eine Hammerschmidt.


----------



## 525Rainer (24. Mai 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> PS: Ich brauche eine Hammerschmidt.



ich habe eine hammerschmidt, jedoch keinen flaschenhalter.


----------



## Baelko (24. Mai 2009)

Moin....was gibt es denn zur Gabeleinbauhöhe zu erzählen? Ist das AC auf 140/150mm Gabeln ausgelegt? Also für Gabeleinbauhöhen um 520mm? Ich hoffe es. 

Ansonsten hat sich das warten gelohnt. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ist das AM zu "hardcore" mäßig und zu schwer. Besonders wenn man es mit einem 160mm/ 2,5kg Gabelklopper bestückt.

Ich meine gehört zu haben das AC wäre mehr als Trailbike ausgelegt, was immer das bezüglich der Geometrie zu sagen hat. Bin auf die ersten Fahrberichte gespannt. 

BTW, hat jemand eine Ahnung ob N auf dem bike festival ausstellen wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (24. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Mein Aufbau wird in etwa so:
> 
> Rahmen Ac mit extra love rot RD FD und truax
> 
> ...



mein Aufbau wird ähnlich (da viele Teile bereits vorhanden) 
XTR Schaltung, Kurbel und Bremsen (180/160)
LRS King/Kong, CX Ray, Flow
Tune Schnellspanner und Sattelklemme
Sattelstütze Thomson Masterpiece/ Lenker 
WCS Griffe
Steuersatz Reset
Pedale CB SL

den größten Unterschied gibt es bei Dämpfer und Gabel:
German A Xcite und German A Air Force

aber zunächst mal abwarten wie es sich fährt und wie groß speziell der Gewichtsunterschied zu CC und AM ist.


----------



## frankweber (24. Mai 2009)

Ich bin geheilt vom GA fieber, hatte ne kilocarbon, die einmal total kollabiert war und die dazugehörigen Dämfer sowohl der erste als auch  der zweite waren  problematisch, nach jeder Fahrt war das Teil wieder neu einzustellen, weil die Dämpfer den Druck nicht hielten (120psi.)
Bei der damaligen Jungfernfahrt riss gar die komplette Dämpferanlenkung so aus, daß ich zu 10 km Schieben verurteilt war ( wobei ich immer das Vorderrad anheben musste, weil das Parllelogramm auf dem VR auflag)

Probier Dein Glück, die Xcite sieht ja etwas vertrauenserweckender aus, als die kilo.
Gruß Frank 

Bin froh, die los zu sein, ging mitsamt dem dranhängenden Komplettrad ( element team) in Zahlung beim Händler.


----------



## fuzzball (24. Mai 2009)

kann ich nicht bestätigen (gut jeder macht andere Erfahrungen), mein alter Herr fährt ein GA Fully seit mehreren Jahren und seit 3 mit der Kilo; bis auf den normalen Verschleiß ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Und wenn, bin ich kurz die 50km nach Norden gefahren und die Jungs haben sich schnell und ohne einen Aufstand um das Problem gekümmert und es behoben.
Im Gegensatz hatte ich bisher mit Rock Shox nur schlechte, um nicht zu sagen beschissene Erfahrungen gemacht, da für die Kundenservice scheinbar ein Fremdwort ist (sorry bin ein geschädigter der Totem 2.Step). Hat zwei Jahre gedauert bis ich den Schrott wieder los geworden bin (Rechtsweg). Wie du siehst deine Erfahrungen, nur mit RS


----------



## Baelko (25. Mai 2009)

Hat jemand eine Antwort zu meiner Frage der max. bzw. Referenz-Gabeleinbauhöhe? BTW ist das ein 1,5 Steuerrohr da auf dem Bild? Oder macht der Reset Steuersatz so einen dicken Eindruck?


----------



## Testmaen (25. Mai 2009)

Ich habe keine offiziellen Informationen zu Einbauhöhe und Geometrie, gehe aber stark davon aus, dass die Geometrie um 520mm a2c und die neuen 150er Revelation/Talas "herumgestrickt" wurde.

Steuerrohr ist ein konventionelles 1 1/8'er.


----------



## frankweber (25. Mai 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Antwort zu meiner Frage der max. bzw. Referenz-Gabeleinbauhöhe? BTW ist das ein 1,5 Steuerrohr da auf dem Bild? Oder macht der Reset Steuersatz so einen dicken Eindruck?


 

Scheint die normal 1 1/8 Variante zu sein, der Focus liegt auch eher darauf ein verspielteres voll trailtaugliches Tourenbike als ein Rahmen für alles zu haben.
Aber optional ist kone und 1.5 mgl.

Gabelhöhe max 520 soweit ich gehört habe.
Die üblichen 150 er Gabeln sollten alle passen, der Reset baut ziemlich hoch in der unteren Schale, das ist bestimmt ein guter halber cm höher als bei den anderen Steuersätzen, somit sollte man bei Resetsteuersatz auch nicht über die empfohlene Einbaulänge gehen.

Vllt kann der Falco ja mal schreiben, ob die Technischen Daten schon vorliegen und sie vorab posten, bevor diese auf der Website eingestellt werden.


----------



## fuzzball (26. Mai 2009)

Vllt kann er dann auch was zum Rahmengewicht sagen, bevorzugt ist ohne Lackierung


----------



## frankweber (26. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Vllt kann er dann auch was zum Rahmengewicht sagen, bevorzugt ist ohne Lackierung


 

Aussage Falco am Telefon vor ca 3 Wochen:

der Rahmen ist von der Grundkonzeption ähnlich wie der AM jedoch wird dieser dann für Späße wie Rainer 525 sie macht nicht zugelassen sein; ( keiner fährt wie rainer) das Gewicht wird in etwa 200 bis max 300 g über dem CC liegen, die Sitz und Steuerwinkel werden steiler sein als beim AM, die Kettenstrebe kürzer, das bike ist gedacht als wendiges und schnelles Trailbike ( deshalb das abgesenkte Oberrohr wie am AM) mit der Möglichkeit die neuen 150er Gabeln zu verwenden.


Gruß Frank


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Mai 2009)

die neuen 150er gabeln sind ziemlich geil und nicolai baut das perfekte bike drumrum! orange elox mit extra love? (raw) anbauteilen! yeah!


----------



## frankweber (26. Mai 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> die neuen 150er gabeln sind ziemlich geil und nicolai baut das perfekte bike drumrum! orange elox mit extra love? (raw) anbauteilen! yeah!


 
Dann musst du das in winterberg anbinden bei den vielen Holländern

Das Purple elox ( wie von den RF Kurbeln) wär auch en hit und als extralove so wie angewitterte Kupferoberfläche (grünspanartig) 

Ich weiß zum Frisör darf man damit dann auch nicht fahren

WIEAUCHIMMERJEDERWIEERWILLUNDMANCHERWIEERKANN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (26. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Aussage Falco am Telefon vor ca 3 Wochen:
> 
> der Rahmen ist von der Grundkonzeption ähnlich wie der AM jedoch wird dieser dann für Späße wie Rainer 525 sie macht nicht zugelassen sein; ( keiner fährt wie rainer) das Gewicht wird in etwa 200 bis max 300 g über dem CC liegen, die Sitz und Steuerwinkel werden steiler sein als beim AM, die Kettenstrebe kürzer, das bike ist gedacht als wendiges und schnelles Trailbike ( deshalb das abgesenkte Oberrohr wie am AM) mit der Möglichkeit die neuen 150er Gabeln zu verwenden.
> 
> ...



 das ist schwer, da komm ich ja nie auf das geplante Zielgewicht


----------



## mtboma (27. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> das ist schwer, da komm ich ja nie auf das geplante Zielgewicht




also schwerer auch noch?    Ich dachte es sollte leichter werden. Damit ist es für mich endgültig gestorben. Dann wird eher das RC interessant. Jetzt sage mir bitte mal einer wann man wirklich diesen ganzen Federweg braucht. AM ist klar aber das jetzt? Wenn ich den ganzen Tag toure dann heize ich ja nicht rum. Im übrigen ist für mich so keine Sattelüberhöhung mehr möglich. Nee, nee, Und wenn ich an meinem Helius CC den Federweg richtig ausnutze dann reicht das absolut und weit darüber hinaus aus. Meine Meinung.


----------



## frankweber (27. Mai 2009)

Ist es nicht üblich das mit wachsendem Federweg die Rahmen schwerer werden?

Ich glaub Du willst uns hier veräppeln, Leichtfetisch läßt sich mit dem RC betreiben oder mit nem Argon CC, von mir aus noch mit nem CC.

Wenn die Teile alle so kommen wie gelistet wird mein AC ungefähr zwischen 12 und 12,5 kg liegen - ich find das leicht und ich werde sicher den gebotenen Federweg 
ausnutzen und auskosten. Hier wird es auch Leute geben, die dann auf 14 kg kommen mit nem AC und sicher werden die auch Spaß damit haben.

Wenn ich kein Auto fürs Gelände will kauf ich mir auch keinen Geländewagen, wenn doch ist die Bandbreite enorm.


----------



## chickenway-user (27. Mai 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Wenn ich den ganzen Tag toure dann heize ich ja nicht rum.



Also ich schon...


----------



## frankweber (27. Mai 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Also ich schon...


----------



## fuzzball (27. Mai 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ist es nicht üblich das mit *wachsendem Federweg die Rahmen schwerer* werden?
> 
> Wenn die Teile alle so kommen wie gelistet wird mein AC ungefähr zwischen *12 und 12,5 kg* liegen - ich find das leicht und ich werde sicher den gebotenen Federweg
> ausnutzen und auskosten. Hier wird es auch Leute geben, die dann auf 14 kg kommen mit nem AC und sicher werden die auch Spaß damit haben.



zum ersten nein, es bleibt zumindest gleich; und 12,5kg war das angepeilte Ziel mit einem AM ,deswegen die Entäuschung über das AC. Das AC trennen - vorausgesetzt die Angaben stimmen - vom AM ja nur 100-200gr.... aber abwarten bis es die Werksangaben von N gibt.


----------



## frankweber (27. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> zum ersten nein, es bleibt zumindest gleich; und 12,5kg war das angepeilte Ziel mit einem AM ,deswegen die Entäuschung über das AC. Das AC trennen - vorausgesetzt die Angaben stimmen - vom AM ja nur 100-200gr.... aber abwarten bis es die Werksangaben von N gibt.


 

Vielleicht ist Dein angepeiltes Ziel zu ergeizig gewesen.

Solche Ziele, was das Gewicht angeht bei Nicolai zu verfolgen ist natürlich auch grenzwertig ausser bei bikes die Gewichtoptimierung auch zum Entwicklungsziel hatten, wie das RC.

Ich hab ein Lappiere Spicy, das wiegt Serie mit 160 Fw 12.5 kg mit anständigen Reifen, die Spaß machen auch 13.2kg.

Aber vielleicht macht das Bild von der Waage manch einem mehr Spaß als die Fahreigenschaften.

Ich wollt Dich nicht ärgern, tut mir leid, wenn es für Dich jetz nicht hinhaut.


----------



## fuzzball (27. Mai 2009)

keine Sorge ich werde es überleben, dass aufgebaute CC lag am Schluß bei 10,8kg, deswegen hatte ich für das AC 11 bis 11,5kg je nach Bereifung kalkuliert (ausgehend von einem gleichen Rahmengewicht); bei dem Rahmengewicht das derzeit kursiert wird das AM wieder interessant, die Bauteile sind ja (mal abgesehen von der Gabel und Dämpfer) weitestgehend identisch.


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Mai 2009)

das mit dem gewicht ist so eine sache. mein rad wird immer schwerer. hammerschmitt und die rase stütze drücken extrem auf die waage. aber bei beiden überwiegt halt momentan die funktion. teile die die gleiche funktion erfüllen und leichter sind kann man derzeit nicht mal für 4000euro kaufen. wär aber eine marktlücke weil ich glaube es gäb leute die würdens kaufen.
ich find das gewicht meines AM dennoch ok. obwohl ichs nur mit 130mm fahre. aber es braucht das gewicht wegen der stabilitätsreserven. eigentlich gut für mich dass es noch so stabile räder gibt. sonst müsst ich drei räder haben und die wären dann zusammen auf jedenfall schwerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. Mai 2009)

@fuzzball
Mit welchen Teilen würdest du es denn aufbauen ?

@frankweber
Hast du schon einen Liefertmerin für den Rahmen ?


----------



## frankweber (28. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> @fuzzball
> Mit welchen Teilen würdest du es denn aufbauen ?
> 
> @frankweber
> Hast du schon einen Liefertmerin für den Rahmen ?


 

Liefertermin???? frag mal Falco!


----------



## frankweber (28. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> keine Sorge ich werde es überleben, dass aufgebaute CC lag am Schluß bei 10,8kg, deswegen hatte ich für das AC 11 bis 11,5kg je nach Bereifung kalkuliert (ausgehend von einem gleichen Rahmengewicht); bei dem Rahmengewicht das derzeit kursiert wird das AM wieder interessant, die Bauteile sind ja (mal abgesehen von der Gabel und Dämpfer) weitestgehend identisch.


 

Naja ich geh bei meinen Berechnungen eher von Praxisorientierten Reifen aus und wenn ich mir vorstelle, daß Du bei einem CC auf 10,8 kommst und ich bei einem RC ungefähr auf einen ähnlichen Wert - jedoch mit schon sehr ausgewählten aber haltbaren Parts sollte Dir doch ein Gewicht von max 11,5 kg für das AC ohne große Mühen mgl sein. d.h. alles in Butter für Dich.

klar könnt ich ohne finanziellen Mehraufwand auch mein RC unter 10 kg bringen, doch bei 80 kg Gewicht sehe ich das als fragwürdig an. 

Wenn Du so leicht baust, wiegst Du sicher um die 65 kg da kann man dann auch so Felgen wie ZTRRACE 7000 fahren und mit Prince/Princess und Maxxis Flyweight liegt man bei meinem Aufbau sogar deutlich unter 10 kg, so bei 9,7 ... irgendwas.
Bei mir wär dann aber spätestens nach der ersten Ausfahrt die Laune verdorben, weil so Reifen sind nur was für Indoorsport ohne Wetter oder Gelände und die Felgen sind nur bis 75 kg Fahrergewicht zugelassen, also eh nur mit dem Kollapsrisiko fahrbar.


Aber ich denke die Positionierung des Rahmens geht voll in Ordnung, da ich zum Beispiel ein Bike suchte, in dem ich weniger Gewicht wie mit meinem FR, ein tiefes Oberrohr und dennoch ordentlich Federweg für heftige Trails gepaart mit spielerischem Handling finde.

Das AM ist mir zu nah dran am FR.... und mit 160 FW hab ich noch ein anderes bike, welches auch perfekt auf seine Art ist.

Dieser Vorstellung kommt das AC sehr nahe, ohne es Probegefahren zu haben vereint es ja viele positive Eigenschaften des Am mit der Vortiebsqualität eines Cc und das diese Einschätzung eintrifft bin ich ziemlich sicher und habe dieses Vertrauen auch in die Produkte von N, schließlich ist es im Laufe der Zeit mein 7ter N Rahmen, den ich mir nun aufbaue und es bleibt sicher nicht der letzte.

Früher wollt ich auch immer nur leicht - heut will ich gerne auch leicht aber nicht um den Preis Spaß einzubüssen.

Ich bin gespannt, ob Du dann ein AC mit 11 bis 11,5 aufbauen wirst und laß mich mal überraschen, was da kommt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## fuzzball (28. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> @fuzzball
> Mit welchen Teilen würdest du es denn aufbauen ?





frankweber schrieb:


> Naja ich geh bei meinen Berechnungen eher von Praxisorientierten Reifen aus und wenn ich mir vorstelle, daß Du bei einem CC auf 10,8 kommst und ich bei einem RC ungefähr auf einen ähnlichen Wert - jedoch mit schon sehr ausgewählten aber haltbaren Parts sollte Dir doch ein Gewicht von max 11,5 kg für das AC ohne große Mühen mgl sein. d.h. alles in Butter für Dich.
> 
> klar könnt ich ohne finanziellen Mehraufwand auch mein RC unter 10 kg bringen, doch bei 80 kg Gewicht sehe ich das als fragwürdig an.
> 
> ...



wie schon erwähnt ich würde einige Teile nehmen, die ich ursprünglich am CC verbaut hatte, dann aber wieder getauscht habe bevor ich es verkauft habe.

Mein AC würde so in etwa aussehen (vielleicht auch wird  noch habe ich es nicht aufgegeben - erstmal ausgiebig testen - vielleicht stört mich danach das Gewicht nicht mehr):

Gabel: German A Xcite 150mm (anders als beim CC)
Dämpfer: German A Airforce (anders als beim CC)
LRS: Tune Princess/Prince - CX Ray - Alu Nippel - ZTR Flow 
Kasette: SLX 11-28 mit Aluabschlußring (anders als beim CC,da war es noch eine Ultegra 12-27)
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16/17
No Tubes Band + Ventil + 2x 60 ml Hutchinson Milch
Reifen: Schwalbe Rocket Ron evo 2.4 alternative für z.B. GardaseeMaxxis Minion F/R (anders als beim CC)
Kurbel: XTR 970 2-Fach (44-32)
Kette: DA 9-Fach
Kettenführung: Shaman Enduro Carbon 3-Fach (da wollte ich die Kurbel noch 3 Fach fahren)
Pedale: CB Egg Beater SL
Umwerfer: XTR 952
Schaltwerk XTR 972 GS
Bremsen: XTR 975
Bremsscheiben und Bremsbeläge:Ashima Windcutter 180/160mm und Trickstuff Performance RSR
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Schnellspanner: Tune Würger
Lenker: Race Face NEXT SL (25,4) (würde ich beim AC wahrscheinlich gegen einen Race Face NEXT SL Riser tauschen)
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Syntace F99 (würde ich beim AC wahrscheinlich gegen einen F119 tauschen)
Steuersatz: Chris King (einzige alternative Chris King Titan )
+ Kleinkram wie Züge, Schutzfolie......

hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen; was gar nicht geht sind Telesattelstützen und die Hammerschmidt; bei ersterem ist mir der Verstellbereich (mal abwarten wann die Syntace kommt) zu gering und die Hammerschmidt sieht nicht nur ******* aus (persönlicher Geschmack) und ist ******* schwer, sie hat einfach nicht die Übersetzung die ich möchte.

So Verbesserungs- / Nachbesserungsvorschläge? 

PS. 
Gewicht 75kg
+ Rucksack mit Camel 4,7kg
+ Helm Met Parachute 465gr
+ 661 Core Saver (Gewicht k.a.)
+ Schuhe Pearl Izumi PRO 354gr
also gut über 80kg ;-)


----------



## Testmaen (28. Mai 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> So Verbesserungs- / Nachbesserungsvorschläge?



Wenn du dich nicht schon auf eine GA-Gabel festgelegt hättest, würde ich sagen, hau' dir wenigstens vorne eine Gabel mit Steckachse àla Maxle oder QR15 rein. 

Was die Hammerschidt angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten: ich sehe da schon klare Vorteile in Sachen Bodenfreiheit und integrieter Kettenführung. Auch das Mehrgewicht soll ja nicht "sooo" viel mehr sein, wenn man mal genau gegenrechnet. Die Schaltbarkeit, wenn man sich mal an die inverse Schaltlogik gewöhnt hat, ist schon fantastisch. "Sluette" hatte mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass es sich anfühlt, wie das sequenzielle Getriebe eines BMW M3 CSL. Leider bin ich nie einen CSL gefahren , aber so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor. Ohne Verzögerung knallt da der Gang rein. Auch unter Volllast. Das stört die HS nicht im geringsten.

Auf der anderen Seite stört mich diese Schaltlogik. Ist ja letztlich nur reine Gewöhnung und braucht ein paar Ausfahrten, aber bei den 2 Gelgenheiten, bei denen ich die HS Probe fahren konnte saß nur jeder 5. Schaltvorgang. Aber ich nehme stark an, dass sie konstruktionsbedingt ist. Warum sollte man sonst die Schaltmimik ändern, wenn man versucht Biker, die bisher konventionell unterwegs waren und die die normale Schaltlogik gewohnt sind, zum Kauf einer HS zu bewegen.

Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze halte ich (mittlerweile) schon für sehr sinnvoll, gerade im AM-bereich, aber das bleibt natürlich Geschmackssache.


Was mich noch interessiert, ist die Sache mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, hatte ich die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit rausgezogen. Im Nachhinein glaube ich, dass die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug drin war und es war schon eine 400er IMO. Da würde es bei mir schon dünn werden, gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass ich bei der Testfahrt ohne Clickies unterwegs war und so nochmal 2-3cm Extra-Auszug hinzu kämen.


----------



## frankweber (28. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wenn du dich nicht schon auf eine GA-Gabel festgelegt hättest, würde ich sagen, hau' dir wenigstens vorne eine Gabel mit Steckachse àla Maxle oder QR15 rein.
> 
> Was die Hammerschidt angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten: ich sehe da schon klare Vorteile in Sachen Bodenfreiheit und integrieter Kettenführung. Auch das Mehrgewicht soll ja nicht "sooo" viel mehr sein, wenn man mal genau gegenrechnet. Die Schaltbarkeit, wenn man sich mal an die inverse Schaltlogik gewöhnt hat, ist schon fantastisch. "Sluette" hatte mal irgendwo geschrieben, dass es sich anfühlt, wie das sequenzielle Getriebe eines BMW M3 CSL. Leider bin ich nie einen CSL gefahren , aber so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor. Ohne Verzögerung knallt da der Gang rein. Auch unter Volllast. Das stört die HS nicht im geringsten.
> 
> ...


 



German A kann man mit Steckachse bestellen, würd ich auf jeden Fall vorziehen.
Einfach Mister Kamm anrufen und bestellen wie man es will.


und auf jeden Fall oversize Lenkzentrale; für sportliches Fahren einfach spaßiger als so ein wackelzeugs.

Der Rest ist eher Ansichtssache oder Geschmackssache oder so ausser Ashimascheiben ( das gehört auf die Rennstrecke aber bitte nicht auf nen Trail ) die Dinger schmelzen dahin wie ne Kerze in der Sonne und rubbeln wie ein Frottierhandtuch.

Nimm ne XTR Scheibe ( die alten sind leichter oder von Magura die Marta -sL -scheiben , die gehen super mit Shimanobremsen, hab ich jahrelang gefahren und funzt super, halten leider nur 5000 km aber die Ashimas halten keine 500.)

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (29. Mai 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> QR15 rein.
> Was die Hammerschidt angeht, bin ich zwiegespalten: ich sehe da schon klare Vorteile in Sachen Bodenfreiheit und integrieter Kettenführung. Auch das Mehrgewicht soll ja nicht "sooo" viel mehr sein, wenn man mal genau gegenrechnet. Die Schaltbarkeit, wenn man sich mal an die inverse ........................., wie das sequenzielle Getriebe eines BMW M3 CSL. Leider bin ich nie einen CSL gefahren , aber so in etwa stelle ich mir das vor. Ohne Verzögerung knallt da der Gang rein. Auch unter Volllast. Das stört die HS nicht im geringsten.
> Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze halte ich (mittlerweile) schon für sehr sinnvoll, gerade im AM-bereich, aber das bleibt natürlich Geschmackssache.
> Was mich noch interessiert, ist die Sache mit der Mindesteinstecktiefe. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, hatte ich die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit rausgezogen. Im Nachhinein glaube ich, dass die Sattelstütze nicht weit genug drin war und es war schon eine 400er IMO.


QR15 am VR und am HR X12,ist in jedem Fall eine gute Idee, muss mal prüfen ob die Naben umgebaut werden können 

"sooo" klein; naja der Gewichtsunterschied mit Kurbel (770gr - gehn wir mal von 3fach aus)+ Umwerfer 114gr + Kettenführung 87gr= 998gr  ggü der Hammerschmidt AM 1650gr und wie gesagt konnte sie bisher mal ein WE an einem Ransom (ok scheiß Bike) testen und fand sie echt nicht berauschend - CSL durfte ich leider auch nie fahren , aber bei normalen M3 war das SMG Getriebe sowas von kacke, da ist mir jede H Schaltung lieber  (Geschmäcker sind verschieden)

Was allerdings in der Tat ein Problem sein könnte ist die Sattelstütze, die Masterpiece hat max 350mm, dass könnte eng werden.Hinsichtlich der Telesattelstützen finde ich den Verstellbereich halt zu gering, wenn die Syntace kommt mit dem angekündigten wesentlich größeren Verstellbereich, dann wird die Sache wieder interessant.Hab genug Zeit wenn ich den Berg hochfahre, mach ich oben eh immer erst ein Päuschen, natürlich um die Aussicht zu genießen , und dabei kann ich dann die Sattelstütze absenken.




frankweber schrieb:


> und auf jeden Fall oversize Lenkzentrale; für sportliches Fahren einfach spaßiger als so ein wackelzeugs.
> 
> Der Rest ist eher Ansichtssache oder Geschmackssache oder so ausser Ashimascheiben ( das gehört auf die Rennstrecke aber bitte nicht auf nen Trail ) die Dinger schmelzen dahin wie ne Kerze in der Sonne und rubbeln wie ein Frottierhandtuch.


wie gesagt die Lenkvorbaueinheit stammt vom CC; bin mal gespannt was du und die ersten hier im Forum am AC so verbauen.

Die Scheiben fahren sich , fahr die Kombination XTR/Ashima/Trickstuff an drei Bikes seit bald 2 Jahren (von 203mm bis 140mm alles dabei). Die Scheiben selbst verschleißen gar nicht so schnell, die Beläge müssen nur regelmäßig gewechselt werden.Magura baut gute Bremsen (Gustl) nur die Marta und passenden Scheiben waren einer der Gründe warum ich zur XTR Kombination gewechselt bin - ging gar nicht.


----------



## schneibsteinhau (2. Juni 2009)

wo seht ihr denn denn noch Vorteile für das CC gegenüber dem AC?
Und brauche ich dann das AM wenn es doch noch das FR gibt?


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> QR15 am VR und am HR X12,ist in jedem Fall eine gute Idee, muss mal prüfen ob die Naben umgebaut werden können
> 
> "sooo" klein; naja der Gewichtsunterschied mit Kurbel (770gr - gehn wir mal von 3fach aus)+ Umwerfer 114gr + Kettenführung 87gr= 998gr  ggü der Hammerschmidt AM 1650gr und wie gesagt konnte sie bisher mal ein WE an einem Ransom (ok scheiß Bike) testen und fand sie echt nicht berauschend - CSL durfte ich leider auch nie fahren , aber bei normalen M3 war das SMG Getriebe sowas von kacke, da ist mir jede H Schaltung lieber  (Geschmäcker sind verschieden)
> 
> ...


 Probier mal die Marta SL Scheiben mit XTR Bremse ( leicht und funzt)

das hat ich geschrieben, nichts von der Marta als Bremse ( wollt ich auch nicht)


----------



## US. (2. Juni 2009)

schneibsteinhau schrieb:


> wo seht ihr denn denn noch Vorteile für das CC gegenüber dem AC?
> Und brauche ich dann das AM wenn es doch noch das FR gibt?



Nun ja, im funktionalen Sinne ist diese Modellvielfalt nicht gut zu rechtfertigen.
Aber der Kunde verlangt die Nische in der Nische...

Ein Helius AM mit einer 140er Gabel und reduziertem Federweg hinten, hätte genau die geforderten steileren Winkel (gem. Foderung "Allmountain-Tauglichkeit"), eine passende Tretlagerhöhe und eben den "passenden" Federweg bei ähnlichem Gewicht.
Die Nicolai-Bikes sind da schon vorbildlich universell einsetzbar und aufbaubar.
Und mit dem FR ist gar der ganze Bereich von "Allmountain bis Freeride erschlagen.

Andererseits stell auch ich mir lieber ein Helius AM und ein Helius AC in die Garage als zwei unterschiedlich aufgebaute AMs.....

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## frankweber (2. Juni 2009)

Wer will den Nicolai mit Ratio erklären 
Ausserdem sind wir doch sowieso alle vom Nicolaivirus infiziert und selten hat einer nur Eines.
Mit dem gleichen Kundenkreis Zuwächse zu erreichen spricht für die Begehrlichkeit der Produkte. 
Es sind,  ein Jedes auf seine Weise, doch immer : State of the Art Produkte, mit einer Ästhetik , die ne Carbonkiste einfach nicht rüberbringen kann.

Manufaktum würde schreiben: 
Es gibt sie wirklich noch, die unverfäschten richtigen Mountainbikes.....wir haben sie entdeckt in einem abgelegenen Winkel der Republik..... ein verschroben wirkendes Ensemble ..... mit Fachleuten, die man anderweitig heute gar nicht mehr findet....



nun, und wenn man mal eines gefahren ist dann will man mehr, immer mehr davon ....
DER GESUNDHEITSMINISTER WARNT : DER KONSUM KANN SÜCHTIG MACHEN UND FOLGESCHÄDEN IN IHREM KLINGELBEUTEL SIND AUCH NICHT AUSZUSCHLIESSEN


Geile Produkte für zufriedene Kunden !


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Probier mal die Marta SL Scheiben mit XTR Bremse ( leicht und funzt)
> 
> das hat ich geschrieben, nichts von der Marta als Bremse ( wollt ich auch nicht)


wobei so eine neue Marta Mag in weiß, könnte super zu einem schwarz eloxierten Rahmen mit weißer Schrift passen  (bei mir funktionierte das damals mit den Magura Scheiben gar nicht gut- halt nicht mit der XTR-, erst die Kombi Marta/Ashima brachte Besserung).

dann vielleicht eine kleine Änderung im Aufbau
Marta Mag 180/160 mit Orginalscheiben
LRS DT 240S/CX Ray/Flow (die Tune-Naben kommen ans HT)



frankweber schrieb:


> Wer will den Nicolai mit Ratio erklären
> Ausserdem sind wir doch sowieso alle vom Nicolaivirus infiziert und selten hat einer nur Eines.
> Mit dem gleichen Kundenkreis Zuwächse zu erreichen spricht für die Begehrlichkeit der Produkte.
> Es sind,  ein Jedes auf seine Weise, doch immer : State of the Art Produkte, mit einer Ästhetik , die ne Carbonkiste einfach nicht rüberbringen kann.
> ...



Carbonbikes sind wie, Wein aus dem Tetrapack, Bier aus der Plastikflasche, Frauenfußball, Linksverkehr......


----------



## sluette (2. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite stört mich diese Schaltlogik.



das ist auch meiner meinung der größte nachteil, vor allem wenn man ab und an mit ner normalen schaltung fährt. was mich noch extrem an der HS stört ist die ungewissheit welcher gang nun drinn liegt. vor allem in den kleinen gängen im overdrive mode bin ich da oft verwirrt und muss mich auf's geräusch konzentrieren oder try and error machen...



fuzzball schrieb:


> CSL durfte ich leider auch nie fahren , aber bei normalen M3 war das SMG Getriebe sowas von kacke, da ist mir jede H Schaltung lieber



ich fand's das beste getriebe ever, besser als der ganze dsg kram der momentan so gehypt wird


----------



## fuzzball (2. Juni 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich fand's das beste getriebe ever, besser als der ganze dsg kram der momentan so gehypt wird



mag ich auch nicht (wo bleibt der Spaß), mehr als eine klassische H-Schaltung mit einer Schaltwegverkürzung und dem Zündschkloß links brauch ich nicht


----------



## 0007 (3. Juni 2009)

Helius AC, Winterberg 09 :


----------



## gefahrstoff (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es Neuigkeiten zum Helius AC - weiß jemand, wann die ersten geliefert werden?

Danke,

Gruß Gefahrstoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtboma (11. Juni 2009)

Na, ich denke mal man muss eines bestellen, dann weiß man auch recht verlässlich wann es geliefert wird.


----------



## frankweber (11. Juni 2009)

soweit ich gehört habe kommt meines nächste Woche und mein RC auch


----------



## thefaked (11. Juni 2009)

Welches von beiden ist grün?


----------



## frankweber (11. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> soweit ich gehört habe kommt meines nächste Woche und mein RC auch


 AC grün elox 
 RC schwarz elox

Gruß Frank


----------



## Testmaen (11. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> AC grün elox
> RC schwarz elox
> 
> Gruß Frank



Da bin ich echt gespannt! 

Schon alle Teile am Start ?


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juni 2009)

sofort bilder vom grünen posten wenns da ist!!!


----------



## fuzzball (11. Juni 2009)

nicht nur vom grünen bittteeee


----------



## frankweber (11. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Da bin ich echt gespannt!
> 
> Schon alle Teile am Start ?


 

Es fehlen noch folgende Teile für RC:


Laufradsatz Tune Prince/Princess rot Q 15 mit Ztr Arch, cx ray und Proclocknippel rot tubelessset und Magnet feine Erden.

Gabel Fox 32 120 Sonderfarbe schwarz 
Sram Xo rot 2010 Schaltwerk 
Der Rahmen mit dem Dämpfer Dt carbon rote decals extra love rot

folgende Teile werden noch verbaut: ( liegen hier schon)
Steuersatz Crank brother Sage 
Race Face next SL mit Reset Hollowlite Innenlager
KMc x9 SL Kette 
Sram Pg 990 11-32
XTR Umwerfer
Züge Gore oder Jagwire je nachdem ob das rot der Jagwirezüge aussieht 
Thomson Masterpiece 
XO Trigger 2010 rot
Formula R 1 180 
Selle SLr carbonio Flow
Thomson Vorbau 90 31.8 10 Grad
Tune Würger , Tune Hinterradspanner schwarz
Race Face next SL oder Syntace Duraflite 9 Grad, was sich besser anfühlt Griffe Odi ouri oder Race Face mit roten Fixings 
Time Attac Titan Carbon 
Maxxis Aspen 2.25 tubeless ready




AC. :

Es fehlen noch die folgenden Teile: ( hatte das AC 4 wochen nachdem RC geordert, deshalb hb ich d noch ein wenig mehr Teilerückstand)

Bremse R1 180 
Laufräder:
King MK rot mit CX ray und Prolock Nippel rot, hinten Prince Nabe Maxle comp
alles auf ZTR Flow tubeless 
Rock shock Revelation 2010 und Monarch 2 Kammer 2010
Rahmen in grün elox mit roter Schrift, extra love rot
Schaltwerk x0 2010 rot
Trigger X0 2010 rot

folgende Teile hab ich schon 
Kurbel RF Deus in rot 
Innenlager Reset Holowlite rot
Umwerfer X9 2009
Crankbrothers Sage SL Steuersatz
Syntace Superforce 75 oversize
Race Face Next Riser 
Ergon Ga 1 oder Odi ouri 
PG 990 11-34 
Tune Würger rot
Züge Jagwire rot oder Gore 
Sattel Spec Penom oder Fizik Tundra
Syntace P 6 Carbon 
Reifen Maxxis Ardent 2.25 v 2.4 tubelessready
Reset Pedal in rot 

Für beide Räder noch schöne Schräubchen etc hab ich auch schon da 





Mal sehen, wie es mit den Lieferterminen so klappt lt. Vincent gehen beide Rahmen nächste Woche an die Händler ab.
Die Laufräder sollten auch in der nächsten Woche kommen so dass es ja dann bald los gehen kann.
Fox ist beim Lackierer und die 2010 Rockshox Brocken sind eigentlich das einzige, wo es noch keine definitve Zusage für in Kürze gibt. 
Ich wollt unbedingt ne 20 er Steckachse für das AC und da bot sich die neue Revelation eben an.

2 Räder mehr oder weniger gleichzeitig aufbauen wird ne aussergewöhliche Erfahrung werden, das hatte ich noch nicht bislang.( war ja auch nicht direkt zusammen geplant.) 

Gruß Frank


----------



## 525Rainer (11. Juni 2009)

hammerkrasser AC aufbau! ich hoffe du hast ein ebenso hochwertiges fotoequipment für uns am start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (11. Juni 2009)

Nikon D100 mit 18 / 200er Objektiv ? recht so ?


----------



## uwi (12. Juni 2009)

hab meinen Rahmen gestern bekommen, wiegt ~3200g, Größe M,gepulvert mit Fox Dämpfer..


----------



## frankweber (12. Juni 2009)

gestern war Feiertag ???


----------



## uwi (12. Juni 2009)

nicht in Thüringen und auch nicht bei Nicolai


----------



## sluette (12. Juni 2009)

uwi schrieb:


> hab meinen Rahmen gestern bekommen, wiegt ~3200g, Größe M,gepulvert mit Fox Dämpfer..



pipelapip, und wo bleiben die bilder ? *SKANDAL !!!!!*


----------



## fuzzball (12. Juni 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> pipelapip, und wo bleiben die bilder ? *SKANDAL !!!!!*



BILDER!!!!!  wobei das Gewicht klingt doch vielversprechend, wenn es mit Dämpfer ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (12. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Es fehlen noch folgende Teile für RC:
> 
> 
> Laufradsatz Tune Prince/Princess rot Q 15 mit Ztr Arch, cx ray und Proclocknippel rot tubelessset und Magnet feine Erden.
> ...



bin gespannt auf die ersten Bilder


----------



## uwi (12. Juni 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]

Mein Helius AC Größe M

Fox RP32
MZ All Mountain 2 130mm
Acros AH-7 Steuersatz
Synatce VRO , Vector Lowrider
Formula ORO K24 200er Scheiben
Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro
Sattelstützenklemme Syntace
Sattel Topeak Allay 
Laufräder Veltec Chaser
Schaltwerk + Shifter XTR
Kurbel+Umwerfer+Kassette XT
Innenlager Race Face

Gewicht so ca. 14kg (die Fischwaage ist ziemlich ungenau)

Die Teile sind größtenteils vom alten Rad. Das nächste wird sicher ne RS Revelation 150mm...

Ach ja, ne 0,75l Flasche passt gerade so rein.


----------



## thefaked (12. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> BILDER!!!!!  wobei das Gewicht klingt doch vielversprechend, wenn es mit Dämpfer ist



Und gepulvert, also eloxiert noch mal etwas leichter.


----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2009)

uwi schrieb:


> Mein Helius AC Größe M
> 
> Gewicht so ca. 14kg (die Fischwaage ist ziemlich ungenau)
> 
> ...


very nice  sieht wirklich aus wie ein CC mit genug Schrittfreiheit - Sattelstütze sieht ein wenig komisch aus,vielleicht waäre da eine gerade ala Thomson (oä) besser



thefaked schrieb:


> Und gepulvert, also eloxiert noch mal etwas leichter.


ja


----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2009)

Mal eine Frage, fahr seit anfang der Woche eine Magura Thor daumen, glaubt ihr die harmoniert mit dem AC - hat 143mm Federweg - ich frage da ja die Rede davon war, dass das AC auf 150mm Federgabeln optimiert war?

PS. ich frage da GA derzeit die EXicte CFK nicht mit Stechachse liefern kann; Dämpfer würde ich auch einen RP23 nehmen - der GA Dämpfer ist eine gute Ecke schwerer :-(


----------



## c_w (13. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> very nice  sieht wirklich aus wie ein CC mit genug Schrittfreiheit - Sattelstütze sieht ein wenig komisch aus,vielleicht waäre da eine gerade ala Thomson (oä) besser



Ich find', es sieht überhaupt nicht aus wie ein CC, sondern vielmehr wie ein AM... also, dass was wie ein CC aussieht, sieht auch beim AM genauso aus, und das, was anders aussieht, sieht nach AM aus ;-)

(Deshalb mag ich's auch nicht, AM gefällt mir viel weniger als CC und FR *g*)


----------



## LeichteGranate (13. Juni 2009)

Ohhhh man!!! Das Helius AC sieht echt schweinegeil aus!!! Hätte ich doch 5k über! Ich bin echt gespannt, welch schöne Aufbauten wir hier in der nächsten Zeit sehen dürfen  Zum Glück gibts Nicolai und sooo viele Anhängige!

MfG Moritz


----------



## fuzzball (13. Juni 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich find', es sieht überhaupt nicht aus wie ein CC, sondern vielmehr wie ein AM... also, dass was wie ein CC aussieht, sieht auch beim AM genauso aus, und das, was anders aussieht, sieht nach AM aus ;-)
> 
> (Deshalb mag ich's auch nicht, AM gefällt mir viel weniger als CC und FR *g*)



das sieht war nicht auf die Optik bezogen sondern, dass es mehr Schrittfreiheit bietet als das CC ( dafür wenn man uwi glaubt vom Gewicht näher am CC als am AM), was mich, nachdem mein CC fertig vor mir stand, doch für meinen Einsatzzweck gestört hat. Die Optik ist zweitrangig solange es sich  fährt; im weiteren kommt optisch eh kein Bike an mein Raven dran (rein subjektiv natürlich)


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juni 2009)

wie konntet ihr das AC eigentlich bestellen? kann den Katalog gerade nicht öffnen,aber auf der HP ist es noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Testmaen (17. Juni 2009)

Nur weil es nicht online oder im Katalog ist, heisst das ja nicht, dass man es nicht bestellen kann. 

Die interessante Frage ist eher, warum jemand so früh von der Sache Wind bekommen hat, dass er mittlerweile schon den Rahmen hat...

Ich z.B. habe (erst) Anfang Mai das erste Mal gehört, dass es ein Helius AC geben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gemini069 (17. Juni 2009)

Genau 
Ich habe anfang Mai bestellt, aber sollte warten bis KW34-36 laut meinen Händler(?)


----------



## frankweber (17. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Nur weil es nicht online oder im Katalog ist, heisst das ja nicht, dass man es nicht bestellen kann.
> 
> Die interessante Frage ist eher, warum jemand so früh von der Sache Wind bekommen hat, dass er mittlerweile schon den Rahmen hat...
> 
> Ich z.B. habe (erst) Anfang Mai das erste Mal gehört, dass es ein Helius AC geben soll.


 

Duhast schon recht - Kommunikation vorab ist nicht die Domäne von Nicolai; aber manchmal hat man eben auch Glück zur rechten zeit am rechten ort das ohr offen zu haben.
laut Aussage von heute kommt meine RC morgen oder übermorgen und das AC ca in 10 Tagen ab werk also ca 12 bis 14 Tage hier. Das Grün braucht länger, da der Rahmen wohl erst verschickt werden muß, die normalen Farben  aber nicht  - somit braucht es noch Versandzeit, die sonst nicht anfällt. 

Für mein RC sollte die Gabel, die Laufräder und die Schaltung hoffentlich auch vor dem WE kommen.
Ich bin jedenfalls schon ganz aufgeregt in Vorfreude.

Gruß Frank

Mal sehen


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Duhast schon recht - Kommunikation vorab ist nicht die Domäne von Nicolai; aber manchmal hat man eben auch Glück zur rechten zeit am rechten ort das ohr offen zu haben.
> laut Aussage von heute kommt meine RC morgen oder übermorgen und das AC ca in 10 Tagen ab werk also ca 12 bis 14 Tage hier. Das Grün braucht länger, da der Rahmen wohl erst verschickt werden muß, die normalen Farben  aber nicht  - somit braucht es noch Versandzeit, die sonst nicht anfällt.
> 
> Für mein RC sollte die Gabel, die Laufräder und die Schaltung hoffentlich auch vor dem WE kommen.
> ...




Du kriegst 2 Helius in 2 Wochen?


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2009)

Hab auch ein Helius und ein Rocky verkauft, da geht das dann schon mal 
Gruß Frank


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. Juni 2009)

Du fährst dann wohl auch viel?

Neidisch wird ich schon. 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juni 2009)

in jedem Fall gibt es eine schönen Familie RC, AC und FR - da fehlt da nur noch der Große Bruder ST


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> in jedem Fall gibt es eine schönen Familie RC, AC und FR - da fehlt da nur noch der Große Bruder ST


 

Hab noch ein schönes Argon FR und mal sehen, was die Messe bezogen auf Langbeiniges ( Ion g 3? etc.) so bringt - im Herbst will man ja auch noch ein bisschen basteln


----------



## fuzzball (18. Juni 2009)

müsste wahrscheinlich erstmal umziehen, da ich in mein 2-Zimmer Apartment (wenn ich auch noch rein soll) keinen Platz habe für mehr als die jetzigen beiden Räder und meine Family mich killt wenn ich noch mehr Bikes bei denen unterstelle  deswegen such ich ja auch eine Allzweckwaffe wie das AC, mit dem man bis auf BP alles fahren kann. Dann könnte ich mein Perp in den Vorruhestand schicken und es nur noch rausholen wenn....


----------



## frankweber (18. Juni 2009)

Rc ist da!

Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und oberer und unterer Steuersatzschale 
2585 g 

Bilder in meiner Galerie ( wär hier off topic)

Bessere Bilder mit hochwertigerer Optik ( für rainer) kommen wenn das bike fertig ist, denn mit Fettfingern an der Knipse ist o.k. an der Spiegelreflex muß das nicht sein.

Hoffentlich kommen morgen die fehlenden Teile.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (18. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Rc ist da!
> 
> Der Rahmen mit Dämpfer und oberer und unterer Steuersatzschale
> 2585 g
> ...



Das war auch ohne Bilder Off-Topic!


----------



## luck01 (19. Juni 2009)

Sehr schöner Rahmen


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

very nice Herr frankweber, das Schwarz gefällt 


PS. Bisher ist die GA Xcite raus, die bekomm ich nicht mit einer QR15 Steckachse - deswegen kommt jetzt die Magura Kombo in die nähere Überlegung


----------



## frankweber (19. Juni 2009)

Werd leider nicht so schnell ans Aufbauen denken können, da diversen Firmen wie tune, fox etc die Kundenorientierung scheinbar am A. vorbei geht.
Tune hat 2 mal den falschen LRS geliefert ( 2 mal mit Race 7000 Felgen ) 
Fox braucht schon mehr als 6 Wochen um die schwarze F 120 Q 15 zu lackieren, lediglich das rote Schaltwerk kam heut noch sozusagen just in time von sram.

Ungemach auch beim AC. Die Federungselemente lassen wohl auch noch bis Mitte August auf sich warten, mal sehen, wann der Rahmen kommt, dann nehm ich vllt doch 2009er 

nerviger krams


----------



## fuzzball (19. Juni 2009)

Tune hat wirklich derzeit ein Qualitätsproblem, meine Nabe vom HR geht auch morgen zurück  http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=3792


PS. fürs nächste nehm ich wieder XTR, damit hat man weniger Ärger


----------



## frankweber (19. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Tune hat wirklich derzeit ein Qualitätsproblem, meine Nabe vom HR geht auch morgen zurück  http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=3792
> 
> 
> PS. fürs nächste nehm ich wieder XTR, damit hat man weniger Ärger


 

Hab fünf Tune Lrs und alle laufen einwandfrei; deshalb hab ich für RC und AC auch wieder Tune bestellt.
Hier ging es um die grenzenlose Blödheit 2 mal etwas zu versenden, was nicht bestellt war.
Man könnte den Mitarbeiter dort einfach mit einem Fußtritt in den Orbit befördern für solche Resistenz gegen Einsicht.

XTR ist sicher sehr gut und problemfrei.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (20. Juni 2009)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/nicolai-launches-2010-helius-ac-frame-22096

"The Helius AC fills the 'gap' between Nicolai's cross country (Helius CC) and all-mountain (Helius AM) frames, thanks to its 146mm of rear travel and up to 150mm of fork travel. Despite the big travel allowance, Nicolai say the 5.7lb (2.6kg) size M AC frame could be built up into "a sub-30lb bike with ease". They say the weight savings come from "machined braces and new ceramic axles that replace steel to lose 85g over the CC."

The frame is built in Germany and comes with a five year warranty. It features a 67-68 degree head angle, depending on what fork you choose to run, and there's enough clearance for 2.4" tyres. There are plenty of options too: ConeHead steerer, Hammerschmidt mounts, custom geometry, thru axle, an integrated cable guide/chain stay protector and hundreds of possible colours.

The Helius AC will retail for around Â£1800 in the UK and â¬1849 in Europe."


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2009)

weitere Infos:
Helius AC 2010
travel*: 120 / 132 / 146 mm (*at 50,9 mm shock stroke)
weight: 2,6 kg (Size M,anodised excl. shock)
price: 1849 â¬ (excl. shock)

Wollte auch nichts gegen Tune sagen, bin sehr zufrieden mit den Naben. Die XTR Naben hab ich halt an 6 Bikes montiert von denen manche mehr als zehn Jahre anstandslos ihren Dienst verrichten.

Mehr Gedanken mach ich mir derzeit welchen DÃ¤mpfer man nehmen sollte.
Fox RP23, MZ ROCO AIR oder Magura MX? Der RP23 ist derzeit mein Favorit, da der MX200 nur 50mm Hub hat und nicht 50,9  wieviel Federweg verlier ich den dadurch


----------



## Baelko (20. Juni 2009)

Den DT XM 180 gibt es derzeit für 229,-/239,- ...z.B. in der Bucht...der passt mit 200mm in das CC und AM und auf den Fotos die ich bis jetzt vom AC gesehen habe, war er auch verbaut.


----------



## frankweber (20. Juni 2009)

der hat nur 50 Hub, da hat fuzzball das gleiche wie mit Magura MX bezogen auf die Federwegsberechnung.


----------



## Baelko (20. Juni 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> der hat nur 50 Hub, da hat fuzzball das gleiche wie mit Magura MX bezogen auf die Federwegsberechnung.


.......hm...ich meine das er in 200mm einen Hub von 55 hat.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2009)

und ich kauf nichts im Internet, bleibe meinem Händler treu, sonst bekomme ich keine Testbikes mehr 

der RP23 ist mein Favorit, wegen dem Pro Pedal, da ich schon beim Scalpel feststellen musste das mit LO alleine ich den Dämpfer zu Unsensibel abstimmen muss, dass er bei Sprints nicht wippt. Den RP23 kann man halt sehr soft einstellen und mit dem Pro Pedal bekommt man das Wippen in den Griff. Bin aber schon gespannt wie die ersten Fahreindrücke sind.

PS. Für mich ist die Saison vorbei  , bis nächstes Jahr brauch ich ein AC dafür [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOZVY7bCS_8"]YouTube - Ima Trail[/ame]


----------



## abbath (20. Juni 2009)

Respekt. Vor allem das dicke Loch am Anfang ist ja böse.


----------



## Baelko (20. Juni 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> und ich kauf nichts im Internet, bleibe meinem Händler treu, sonst bekomme ich keine Testbikes mehr
> 
> ....auch Respekt. Wobei ja beim Christoph kaufen, preislich fast wie im internet ist. Mal davon ausgegangen das HH für Hamburg steht.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2009)

Christoph??? wohne zwar seit ein paar Monaten in Hamburg ist Christoph ein lokaler Händler? Nein mein Händler kommt aus Süddeutschland und wir kennen uns und biken seit Jahren zusammen, ob es billiger ist ein Bike übers Internet zu bestellen   (soll jetzt aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion werden)


----------



## thefaked (20. Juni 2009)

Wahrscheinlich meint er den Laden von CNC...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juni 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich meint er den Laden von CNC...



Vielleicht meint er den Laden von Christoph Nies, CNC...


----------



## thefaked (20. Juni 2009)

Wie kommst du bloß darauf?


----------



## fuzzball (20. Juni 2009)

ah ok  muss man den kennen?


----------



## LeichteGranate (20. Juni 2009)

Der Laden ist der beste Bikeladen in HH!!! So...das ist dann auch genug Werbung gewesen  Außerdem EIN WENIG offtopic...


----------



## checkb (21. Juni 2009)

CNC kennen sogar die Berliners und pligern dorthin.


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

Richtig CNC, der Laden ist gelebter Kult. Christoph ist Inhaber und ein menschliches Warenwirtschaftssystem. "Irgendwo im Keller oder nebenan müßte da noch ein Stück von dem Teil x sein....guck mal nach". Und schon flitzt ein schwarz gekleideter MA in die Tiefen des Kellers und kommt mit dem gewünschten Teil x zurück. 

Ist auch eine Sammlung von "Restposten". Da findet man dann in einem Nebenraum beim stöbern zwischen den Rennrädern ein Nucleon von 2005 oder andere nette Sachen.

In letzter Zeit hat es mit den Nicolai's etwas nach gelassen. Die legen sich nicht mehr soviel N auf Halde, kaufen eher erst bei Bestellung, ist mein Eindruck. CNC ist auch nicht mehr als bevorzugter Händler bei N gelistet.


----------



## kroiterfee (21. Juni 2009)

cnc nun ja... für mich ein arroganter haufen. ich setzte keinen fuss mehr in den laden. und da bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige.


----------



## frankweber (21. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute !

ich fall ja immer wieder drauf rein, denke es hat jemand was nettes zu N Ac geschrieben statt dessen dieser Händlerdiskussionsquatsch - bitte nicht !

Gruß Frank


----------



## riffl (21. Juni 2009)

Hi leute,

hier mal noch ein Bild von einem fertigen Helius AC.

Es ist noch nicht alles perfekt justiert, darum ist der Sattel noch etwas hoch =)

Der erst Fahreindruck ist super. 

RH M!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riffl (21. Juni 2009)

Ach ja, der Vorbau sollte auch noch flacher sein und die Spacer ggf. raus. Aber erstmal schauen.

Es muss auf jeden Fall noch etwas verspielter werden und nicht aussehen wie ein Tourenrad.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

riffl schrieb:


> Der erst Fahreindruck ist super.



das ist natürlich eine ein bißchen dürftig Beschreibung


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

Oh Gott, wie groß bist du denn? Die Sattelstütze ist je ellenlang rausgezogen. Mich würde auch der Fahreindruck mit der Gabel interessieren. Der N Aufkleber würde ich noch gegen einen in Schwarz austauschen, wenn möglich.


----------



## OldSchool (21. Juni 2009)

@riffl, 
hast du die neue Joplin mit 120mm Verstellweg?

Das bike ist super (würde meines nicht mit soviel blau bestücken).


----------



## Testmaen (21. Juni 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wie groß bist du denn? Die Sattelstütze ist je ellenlang rausgezogen.



Ich denke das täuscht auch ein wenig durch das (sehr) tiefe Oberrohr des AC's.  Da muss die Sattelstütze schon ordentlich ausgezogen werden, um den passenden Sattel-Pedal-Abstand hinzubekommen.


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

Ja wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Ich bin 1,77 und bis jetzt bei einem N Rahmen in M (Argon oder Helius) mit ca 35cm Sattelstützen ausgekommen. Da ist dann wohl was längeres fällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (21. Juni 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Ja wäre mal interessant zu wissen. Ich bin 1,77 und bis jetzt bei einem N Rahmen in M (Argon oder Helius) mit ca 35cm Sattelstützen ausgekommen. Da ist dann wohl was längeres fällig.



Die Sattelstützen-Diskussion hatten wir schon mehrmals beim Helius AM, da dort durch das niedrige Oberrohr auch eine ziemlich lange Sattestütze notwendig wird: ich bin 180cm groß und fahr jetzt im Helius AM Größe M eine 43er Stütze. Das klappt sehr gut inkl. noch etwas Luft nach oben z.B. für Schuhe mit dickerer Sohle (z.B. im Winter). Mit der 41er Thomson war es etwas knapp.


----------



## Testmaen (21. Juni 2009)

Bei dem Testbike das ich in Winterberg letztens gefahren bin, war's auch schon hart an der Grenze. War ein "M" und wie man unten auf dem Bild sieht, musste ich die Sattelstütze schon ordentlich ausziehen, um halbwegs gut treten zu können. Mit Clickies + richtigen Radschuhen kämmen da sicher nochmal ein paar Zentimeter drauf. Ich bin 1,83 mit 87cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

Aha, dann kann ich mich ja schon mal bei Zeiten nach einer 40+ Sattelstütze umschauen. Hm...was leichtes in der Länge... Syntace Alu...hm..mal schauen.


----------



## flyingscot (21. Juni 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Aha, dann kann ich mich ja schon mal bei Zeiten nach einer 40+ Sattelstütze umschauen. Hm...was leichtes in der Länge... Syntace Alu...hm..mal schauen.



Die leichteste >40 ist sicher eine Thomson Elite in 41cm mit ca. 240g. Die Shannon MTB light hier in 43er Länge wiegt ca. 280g.

Syntace bietet im 31.6er Maß nur 40er an. Nur beim  34.9er-Maß gibts die in 48cm Länge, passend für die Liteville-Rahmen mit ebenfalls sehr niedrigem Oberrohr.


----------



## c_w (21. Juni 2009)

Ich find das tiefe Oberrohr einfach nicht schön... hm... ist so ziemlich das gleiche, was mich am 301 auch stört.


----------



## MichiP (21. Juni 2009)

Hi,

gibt es zu dem Bike auch irgendwo ein Datenblatt oder sonstige visuelle Unterstützung(ausser hier). Hab auf der HP auf die schnelle nix gefunden.


gruß

Michi


----------



## c_w (21. Juni 2009)

Nein, gibt es wohl noch nicht. Nur das an Informationen, was du hier im Forum findest 

Im Zweifelsfall einfach Falco bei Nicolai anrufen und dir was erzählen lassen!


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die leichteste >40 ist sicher eine Thomson Elite in 41cm mit ca. 240g. Die Shannon MTB light hier in 43er Länge wiegt ca. 280g.
> 
> Syntace bietet im 31.6er Maß nur 40er an. Nur beim  34.9er-Maß gibts die in 48cm Länge, passend für die Liteville-Rahmen mit ebenfalls sehr niedrigem Oberrohr.


.....

Ja ich habe auch gerade schon gesurft. Thomson hört sich gut an. Und von Tune gibt es auch eine in 42cm. Muß ich wohl mal sehen welche Länge ich dann tatsächlich brauche. Abhängig auch davon was N als Mindesteinschub verlangt....""Unterkante des Oberrohrs noch überlappend"....schreiben sie.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die leichteste >40 ist sicher eine Thomson Elite in 41cm mit ca. 240g. Die Shannon MTB light hier in 43er Länge wiegt ca. 280g.
> 
> Syntace bietet im 31.6er Maß nur 40er an. Nur beim  34.9er-Maß gibts die in 48cm Länge, passend für die Liteville-Rahmen mit ebenfalls sehr niedrigem Oberrohr.



 41/43cm die Masterpiece gibt es nicht in der Länge  (bin auch 1,8m)

dann vielleicht doch eine Brunn 042 mit 45cm (abschneiden kann man immer noch) und passendem Vorbau Brunn 071 in 80mm

Alternativen: Heylight AL mit 400mm, Keil Carbon 400mm, Schmolke Carbon bis 500mm, Tune Starkes Stück 420mm - wobei lieber Alu, denen macht das ständige Verstellen nichts aus.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

c_w schrieb:


> Ich find das tiefe Oberrohr einfach nicht schön... hm... ist so ziemlich das gleiche, was mich am 301 auch stört.



Schönheit zählt nur vor der Eisdiele


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (21. Juni 2009)

Ne, definitiv nicht... oder glaubst du, alle hier machen das immer nur wegen Funktion, den ganzen Aufriss?
Ich bin auch ein großer Freund von Funktion über Aussehen, aber trotzdem muss das Statement zum aussehen erlaubt sein... und da kann ich mich den neuen Helius Bikes nicht anfreunden. Von der Funktion steht ein AM im Raum, aber ich halt sowohl FR als auch CC viel schöner.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

du hast das  übersehen; über die Optik kann man sich streiten letztendlich ist es eine Frage des Geschmacks, persönlich finde ich das tiefe Oberrohr gut - wollte so in 10 Jahren schonmal Kinder haben


----------



## flyingscot (21. Juni 2009)

@fuzzball: ich glaube, meine bevorzugte Geometrie ist für meine Größe nicht wirklich repräsentativ, ich fahr gerne mit sehr hoher Stütze. Wegen Knieproblemen musste ich die Höhe letztens auch wieder reduzieren, jetzt würde bei mir haarscharf auch eine Thomson funktionieren (=Unterkante Oberrohr). Aber alles wie gesagt beim *Helius AM* der Größe M, auch wenn die Geometrie des Sattelrohr-Oberrohrübergangs des *AC* nahezu identisch erscheint.


----------



## fuzzball (21. Juni 2009)

von Thompson gibt es die Masterpiece mit einer maximalen Länge von 350mm die Elite ist i.O.; die bevorzugte Geometrie ist bei jedem eh unterschiedlich, vielleicht passt mit meinen kurzen Stummelbeinen die Masterpiece  (probieren kann man es ja, wenn man sie eh schon hat)


----------



## Baelko (21. Juni 2009)

Tja, wenn wir mal das Datenblatt hätten. Falco hat versprochen es bald auf die webseite zu bringen....sagt er


----------



## riffl (21. Juni 2009)

Jupp, es kommen noch genauer Fahreindrücke, wenn ich das Fahrwerk optimal abgestimmt habe. Dann kann ich es auch gut beurteilen 



Der erste Eindruck ist allerdings sehr ordentlich. Es läuft auch im kleinen Kettenblatt sehr gut bergauf und beeinflusst den Kettenzug nicht spürbar. Das hatte ich auch mal.

Es ist die Kind Shock I 900R Sattelstütze verbaut.


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juni 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Tja, wenn wir mal das Datenblatt hätten. Falco hat versprochen es bald auf die webseite zu bringen....sagt er


tja da kann ich dir weiterhelfen:

Helius AC 2010
Rahmengrößen / frame sizes xxl / taylor
A Oberrohrlänge / top tube length 560 mm 580 mm 600 mm 620 mm 640
B Sitzrohrlänge / seat tube length 390 mm 460 mm 490 mm 510 mm 530
C Steuerrohrlänge / head tube length 115 mm 125 mm 125 mm 145 mm 145
D Radstand / wheel base 1088 mm 1108 mm 1128 mm 1148 mm 1168
Geometrie Details / geometry details
E Lenkwinkel / head angle 67,8 °
F Sitzrohrwinkel / seat angle 73,1 °
G Tretlagerhöhe zu Achse / bottom bracket height to axle 11 mm
H Hinterbaulänge / chain stay length 425 mm
I Sattelstützendurchmesser / seat-post diamater (size s - l) 31,6 mm
J Sattelstützendurchmesser / seat-post diamater (size xl +) 30,9 mm
K Gabel Referenzmaß / fork referring measurement 527 mm
Schnittstellen Maße / device measurements
maximale Gabeleinbaulänge / maximum fork length 530 mm
empfohlener Gabelfederweg / matching fork travel 140-150 mm
Steuersatz Mindesteinpresstiefe / a-head set min. insert depth 22 mm
maximale Bremsscheibengröße hi. / maximum rear-disc diameter 203 mm
BSA Tretlager Breite / BSA bottom bracket width 73 mm
Hinterrad Nabenbreite / rear axle width 135 mm
Reifenfreiheit 26" / tire clearance 26" 2,4 "
Dämpferlänge / shock length 200 mm
vordere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / front shock mount clearance 24 x 6 mm
hintere Dämpfer Einbaubreite / rear shock mount clearance 49 x 8 mm

fehler sind natürlich möglich


----------



## Testmaen (22. Juni 2009)

Wo hast du die Werte her, wenn man fragen darf ?!

Gerade auf der BIKE-Homepage ein neues Bild entdeckt ...


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Juni 2009)

Das ist wirklich kein Geheimniss, wenn man bei Falco nett fragt, schickt er euch ein Tech Sheet als pdf, 4-seitig da steht wirklich alles drinn.
Diente mir auch als Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (22. Juni 2009)

Dieses Radl ist einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juni 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Werte her, wenn man fragen darf ?!





Zep2008 schrieb:


> Das ist wirklich kein Geheimniss, wenn man bei Falco nett fragt, schickt er euch ein Tech Sheet als pdf, 4-seitig da steht wirklich alles drinn.
> Diente mir auch als Kaufentscheidung.



richtig hat ein Freund von mir gemacht und netterweise an mich weitergeleitet; der Service ist einfach nicht perfekt aber sympatisch 
wobei dieses Grün will mir einfach nicht gefallen, geht leicht ins Auswurfgrüne


----------



## Gemini069 (23. Juni 2009)

Mein N-Bikeshop hat gerade ein AC Frame bekommen, Size Medium mit Monarch Dämpfer.
Gewicht 3148Gramm..


----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

neueste Aussage  von N zur AC -Lieferzeit ( ende nächster Woche) 

wenigstens hat man die Hoffnung das es gut ding ist, was weile braucht.


Das Bauen eines Laufrades bei Tune hingegen benötigt noch mehr zeit als man sich irgendwie vorstellen mag. 

Ende April bestellt - und immer wieder wird man vertröstet. 

Wahrscheinlich kann ich dann erstmal das AC auf deemax stellen ( sieht bestimmt unproportioniert aus )

Gruß frank


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juli 2009)

jo, KW30, Ausliererung der 1. Serienproduktion.
War aber bei der Bestellung schon so.

Mal schauen ob mein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dizzy Tigger camouflage auch schon dabei ist.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Stefan
[/FONT]


----------



## frankweber (14. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> jo, KW30, Ausliererung der 1. Serienproduktion.
> War aber bei der Bestellung schon so.
> 
> Mal schauen ob mein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dizzy Tigger camouflage auch schon dabei ist.[/FONT]
> ...


 

hatte lt 26 kw liegt wohl am neuen eloxal plus an der allgemeinen n Verzögerung durch wb und willingen von ca 2 wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (14. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> jo, KW30, Ausliererung der 1. Serienproduktion.
> War aber bei der Bestellung schon so.
> 
> Mal schauen ob mein [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dizzy Tigger camouflage auch schon dabei ist.
> ...




Wenn in KW 30 die erste Serie geliefert wird... mit was fahre ich dann seit drei Woche rum???


----------



## Testmaen (14. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Wenn in KW 30 die erste Serie geliefert wird... mit was fahre ich dann seit drei Woche rum???



Warum haben wir dann davon noch kein Bild gesehen ... ?!


----------



## kingmatthi (14. Juli 2009)

Weils noch keine Bilder gibt... fahren heißt die Devise...

kommen aber!


----------



## Zep2008 (15. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Wenn in KW 30 die erste Serie geliefert wird... mit was fahre ich dann seit drei Woche rum???



alles Vorserienmodelle, da werden die Schweißlehren eingestellt, da wird noch ein biserl das brutzeln geübt usw.

Da warte ich doch gerne bis zur 1.Serie


----------



## kingmatthi (15. Juli 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> alles Vorserienmodelle, da werden die Schweißlehren eingestellt, da wird noch ein biserl das brutzeln geübt usw.
> 
> Da warte ich doch gerne bis zur 1.Serie



 Ahhh verstehe... daher die dicken, gleichmäßig geschuppten Schweißnähte... der perfekt gerade Rahmen... die tolle Oberfläche... bei uns werden nämlich die Vorserienmodelle auch immer besonders schön


----------



## kingmatthi (15. Juli 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Warum haben wir dann davon noch kein Bild gesehen ... ?!



So... für den Testmaen, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass die ersten Bilder vom AC im Netz auftauchen - Danke nochmal!!!

Hier mein "Vorserienmodell..."


----------



## Testmaen (15. Juli 2009)

Dank Dir! Sehr cooles Rad! 

Was für eine Rahmengröße hat deins ?

Wenn du die Bilder hier in dein Fotoalbum hochlädst, kannst du sie in größerem Format einstellen.


----------



## frankweber (15. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> So... für den Testmaen, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass die ersten Bilder vom AC im Netz auftauchen - Danke nochmal!!!
> 
> Hier mein "Vorserienmodell..."


 


Sehr gelungen macht allerdings den Eindruck, daß Du mit Magura verheiratet bist - kleiner Scherz !


----------



## kingmatthi (15. Juli 2009)

Danke Danke...

ist M... komme mit einer 400er Stütze schon an die Nicolaigrenze... (Unterkante Oberrohr), aber sehr handlich und wendig - einfach ein geiles Teil!

werde bald mal ein paar vernünftige Bilder machen und dann ins Fotoalbum laden!



frankweber schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen macht allerdings den Eindruck, daß Du mit Magura verheiratet bist - kleiner Scherz !



Wir haben uns bereits vor über zehn Jahren das "Ja-Wort" gegeben  und ich habe es noch keine Sekunde bereut!!!


----------



## frankweber (15. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Danke Danke...
> 
> ist M... komme mit einer 400er Stütze schon an die Nicolaigrenze... (Unterkante Oberrohr), aber sehr handlich und wendig - einfach ein geiles Teil!
> 
> ...


 

Ich wüßte gerne mal wie groß Du bist (evtl Schrittlänge) , da die Sache mit der Sattelstütze mich auch schon lange bewegt und ich auch nen M bestellt habe.

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (15. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich wüßte gerne mal wie groß Du bist (evtl Schrittlänge) , da die Sache mit der Sattelstütze mich auch schon lange bewegt und ich auch nen M bestellt habe.
> 
> Gruß Frank




Vor vielen Jahren hat die Tante bei der Musterung mir erzählt, dass ich 177,7 cm groß bin - und ich hab recht lange Haxn, wenn Du es genau wissen magst musst mich nochmal dran erinnern dann messe ich nach!


----------



## frankweber (16. Juli 2009)

Das reicht mir als Info - bin 176 cm und hab lange Beine da wird mir die 40 er Stütze, die ich geplant habe  auch passen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Baelko (16. Juli 2009)

@Kingmathi...Hattest du den Rahmen mal auf die Waage gelegt? Das ist exakt die Kombi, die mir auch vorschwebt....ich meine mit der Magura Gabel, Tune LRdern etc.....was wiegt das Rad insgesamt in dem Aufbau?


----------



## kingmatthi (16. Juli 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt mit dem Magura MX 2970g... in schwarz eloxiert, insgesamt 12,4 kg fahrfertig... (leider mit nicht kalibrierten Messgeräten ermittelt...) also MIT PEDALEN und Computer und ein wenig Isarschlamm hab ich auch mitgewogen


----------



## fuzzball (16. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> So... für den Testmaen, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass die ersten Bilder vom AC im Netz auftauchen - Danke nochmal!!!
> 
> Hier mein "Vorserienmodell..."



sehr nett  ,da ich keine Ahnung habe wie man von dem hub des Dämpfers auf den Federweg kommt, würde mich interessieren wieviel Federweg der MX Dämpfer? Wie fährt er sich im AC? Muss leider auf das AC noch ein bißchen warten, dass ST hatte Priorität


----------



## c_w (16. Juli 2009)

Ähem... der Hub des Dämpfers ist der "Federweg" des Dämpfers.
Multipliziert man den Hub des Dämpfers mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbau kommt man auf den "Federweg des Hinterbaus", also das was man normalerweise als Federweg bezeichnet.
Oder raff ich nicht, was du uns sagen willst? *g*


----------



## kingmatthi (17. Juli 2009)

Der Dämpfer hat 50mm Hub  und eine rudimentäre Messung am Rahmen ergab so etwa die angegebenen 14?mm Federweg!
  Fährt sich genial leider hab ich keinen Vergleich zu einem anderen Dämpfer, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es viel besser geht spricht echt auf den Berühmten Kieselstein ansaugt wurzeln weg wie nix und - sorry Leute, wippt nicht


----------



## fuzzball (17. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer hat 50mm Hub  und eine rudimentäre Messung am Rahmen ergab so etwa die angegebenen 14?mm Federweg!
> Fährt sich genial leider hab ich keinen Vergleich zu einem anderen Dämpfer, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass es viel besser geht spricht echt auf den Berühmten Kieselstein ansaugt wurzeln weg wie nix und - sorry Leute, wippt nicht



 danke reicht mir, 14Xmm sind super, war mir nicht sicher wie groß/klein der Unterschied zum RP23 mit 50,8mm ist;das Übersetzungsverhältnis des Hinterbaus war mir leider nicht bekannt oder ich hab es im Tech Sheet überlesen


----------



## jemand (19. Juli 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Werte her, wenn man fragen darf ?!
> 
> Gerade auf der BIKE-Homepage ein neues Bild entdeckt ...



DAs ist ja wirklich ein hammergeiles Teil.
Ob dafür 4,5K reichen. Die Farbkombi ist traumhaft.
Muss mal meine Finanzen prüfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. Juli 2009)

Sagt mal würdet ihr fürs HR eine 12mm Steckachse nehmen? Am VR wäre es eine 20mm Achse.Oder genügt ein 10mm RWS Spanner?Bin mir unschlüssig. Danke


----------



## tommek (20. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich würde auch am Heck eine Steckachse wählen. Unabhängig vom theoretischen Steifigkeitsgewinn fressen sich die Endkappen herkömmlicher Naben nicht mehr in den Ausfallenden fest - auf Dauer sollte die Verbindung des Hinterrades mit dem Rahmen materialschonender und geräuschloser sein. Zudem dürfte die HR Bremse auch noch weniger geräuschanfällig sein....

Wenn ein Hersteller wie Nicolai schon diese Option anbietet, würde ich beim entsprechenden Bike meinen Haken hinter diese Auswahlmöglichkeit setzen.

Thomas


----------



## kroiterfee (20. Juli 2009)

auch wird mit steckachse der einbau des hr einfacher, da ssich keine schraubachse mehr verkanten kann. was hat mich das früher immer angekotzt.


----------



## kingmatthi (21. Juli 2009)

hm... schwer zu sagen... hab ne Maxle hinten und vorne... ist schon bisl umständlich... aber ich mach die Räder nur raus, wenns platt is... also ja Steckachse, da schleift nix, da wackelt nix...




fuzzball schrieb:


> Sagt mal würdet ihr fürs HR eine 12mm Steckachse nehmen? Am VR wäre es eine 20mm Achse.Oder genügt ein 10mm RWS Spanner?Bin mir unschlüssig. Danke


----------



## Maxximum (21. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> hm... schwer zu sagen... hab ne Maxle hinten und vorne... ist schon bisl umständlich... aber ich mach die Räder nur raus, wenns platt is... also ja Steckachse, da schleift nix, da wackelt nix...




du findest die maxle umständlich???? 
ich find sie super. geht schneller und besser als ein schnellspanner und das rad sitzt immer exakt, kein schleifen der disc, nichts. 

ich hab sie am fritzz und mag sie wesentlich lieber als den schnellspanner am helius st


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2009)

hm tendiere ja zu 10mm RWS (da müsste ich die Nabe nicht umbauen); die Ausfallenden sind ja austauschbar kann man die 12mm Ausfallenden nachkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (22. Juli 2009)

es gibt nicht allzuviele Nabenoptionen bei 135 / 12 mm hinten.

Ich jedenfalls hab das letzt mal was bei tune bestellt - einen schlechteren Kundenservice kenn ich nicht.

Freche Mitarbeiter, jeder lügt etwas anderes und Lieferfähigkeit tendiert nach null.

Hoffentlich kommt bald einer der das was die machen alles besser kann.

Schlechteste bikeartikelfirma des Jahres 2009.


----------



## kingmatthi (22. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hm tendiere ja zu 10mm RWS (da müsste ich die Nabe nicht umbauen); die Ausfallenden sind ja austauschbar kann man die 12mm Ausfallenden nachkaufen?



Mit Flex und Schweißgerät austauschbar 

also ich hab mich glaube ich etwas falsch ausgedrückt - bin froh über meine Maxle vorne und hinten  - aber trotzdem etwas umständlich, aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft baust Du die Räder aus?
und wie geschrieben, da wackelt nix, da schleift nix, immer 100% gleiche Position!!!


----------



## some.body (22. Juli 2009)

Habe gerade das TechSheet fuer das AC auf der Nicolai-Homepage entdeckt, hier der Link:
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Helius_AC_10.pdf
Hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht wieder ein geheimes Dokument ist


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> ... aber ganz ehrlich, wie oft baust Du die Räder aus? ...



Jede Woche 2-4 mal!
Blöde Kleinwagen!


----------



## fuzzball (22. Juli 2009)

jedes mal, wenn ich es ins Auto packe, da ich nicht will, dass aus meinem 4 Sitzer ein 2 Sitzer wird und wir mit 2 Autos fahren müssen. Und in einen A6 Avant passen 4 Bikes nur ohne Räder ins Gepäckabteil.
Dachte allerdings, dass die ausfallenden angeschraubt sind  hab mir das beim ST noch gar nicht genau angeschaut - nur schnell zusammengeschraubt um noch zum biken zu kommen 

@frankweber: von Tune bin ich abgekommen, da ich meine eingeschickten Naben nach 3 Wochen immer noch nicht zurück bekommen hab.


----------



## kingmatthi (22. Juli 2009)

OK OK ich gebe mich geschlagen... da bin ich wohl sehr verwöhnt, die schönsten Touren fangen bei mir vor der Haustüre an...


----------



## frankweber (22. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> jedes mal, wenn ich es ins Auto packe, da ich nicht will, dass aus meinem 4 Sitzer ein 2 Sitzer wird und wir mit 2 Autos fahren müssen. Und in einen A6 Avant passen 4 Bikes nur ohne Räder ins Gepäckabteil.
> Dachte allerdings, dass die ausfallenden angeschraubt sind  hab mir das beim ST noch gar nicht genau angeschaut - nur schnell zusammengeschraubt um noch zum biken zu kommen
> 
> @frankweber: von Tune bin ich abgekommen, da ich meine eingeschickten Naben nach 3 Wochen immer noch nicht zurück bekommen hab.


 

Das schlimmste ist die arrogante und menschenverachtende Art und weise wie man behandelt wird wenn man berechtigter Weise nachhakt warum eine Bestellung nach mehreren Monaten nciht bearbeitet ist und eine Produktionsablaufplanung gibt´es dort überhaupt nicht.

Hab heut abend meinen Auftrag storniert von mitte mai.


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2009)

schade


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> OK OK ich gebe mich geschlagen... da bin ich wohl sehr verwöhnt, die schönsten Touren fangen bei mir vor der Haustüre an...


geht mir derzeit auch so (Schwäbische Alb), aber wenn ich wieder in HH bin, muss ich erstmal 250km fahren (Harz) um ordentlich zu biken 



frankweber schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist die arrogante und menschenverachtende Art und weise wie man behandelt wird wenn man berechtigter Weise nachhakt warum eine Bestellung nach mehreren Monaten nciht bearbeitet ist und eine Produktionsablaufplanung gibt´es dort überhaupt nicht.
> Hab heut abend meinen Auftrag storniert von mitte mai.


eigentlich wirklich schade,aber wenn man sich überlegt wieviel Geld man dafür ausgibt um verarscht zuwerden  ich habe kein Problem, wenn man etwas nicht liefern kann oder mal etwas kaputt geht - shit happens - aber dann möchte ich darüber aufgeklärt werden. Hab jetzt mal die DT 240s genommen, da ich mit DT eigentlich immer sehr zufrieden war (musste letztes Jahr zwei 5.1 Felgen tauschen ohne Probleme und einer sehr netten Dame am Telefon).


----------



## der-gute (23. Juli 2009)

werden die Tune Teile denn in D gefertigt?

hab da mal was von Ausland und so gelesen...

Das war nämlich damals mein Anschaffungsgrund - Qualität aus dem Ländle
die Qualität is ja nicht berauschend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (23. Juli 2009)

Sehr schade find ich auch bin nun noch ein wenig unentschlossen ob ich Dt oder hpe nehmen soll. Für die Hope spricht die Farbmöglichkeit, für Dt die Qualität.

Von Hope hört man immer wieder daß seitliches Spiel entsteht und die Nabe dann nach England muß - die haben aber die Farben so wie tune auch 

zu tune ist noch zu sagen daß die immer wieder anders lautenden Lügen einem echt auf den Zeiger gehen. Liegt Münchhausen im Schwarzwald?


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Meine Hope hatte direkt nach dem einspeichen seitliches Spiel. Musste das sorgfältig eingespeichte Laufrad wieder ausspeichen und habe die Nabe zurück geschickt. Für mich war es das mit Hope. Über Service und Kulanz hört man bei Hope ebenfalls nichts gutes. Dazu kommt das Problem mit den brechenden Sperrklingen. 

Wenn es farbig sein soll, nimm doch CK oder schau Dir mal die Acros Naben an, gibt es in rot, auf Nachfrage eventuell auch in anderen Farben..


----------



## frankweber (23. Juli 2009)

_für mich war es das auch mit tune. Ich laß mich doch nicht so doof anmachen wie von den Leutchen die da ans Telefon gehen und einem so die Hucken vollügen daß sich die balken biegen._

_Hab jetzt bei whizz Wheels bestellt mit Dt Naben rot gelabelt und Aerolite,  prolock, Flow mit vorne 20er Nabe und hinten 135 X12_

_Die Jungs machen top job dort, leider haben die Apothekenpreise aber da muß ich halt jetz durch, wenn ich die Teile schnell will und die machen mir das jetzt wriklich schnell und haben alle Teile da, so daß sie direkt loslegen können. _

_Hab von ww schon diverse LRS und die sind alle top._

_Acros hat keine Hr 135 12 er Nabe _


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> _Hab jetzt bei whizz Wheels bestellt mit Dt Naben rot gelabelt und Aerolite,  prolock, Flow mit vorne 20er Nabe und hinten 135 X12_



Feiner Laufradsatz


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Meine Hope hatte direkt nach dem einspeichen seitliches Spiel. Musste das sorgfältig eingespeichte Laufrad wieder ausspeichen und habe die Nabe zurück geschickt. Für mich war es das mit Hope. Über Service und Kulanz hört man bei Hope ebenfalls nichts gutes. Dazu kommt das Problem mit den brechenden Sperrklingen.
> 
> Wenn es farbig sein soll, nimm doch CK oder schau Dir mal die Acros Naben an, gibt es in rot, auf Nachfrage eventuell auch in anderen Farben..



na die Sperrklingen selbst brechen nicht sondern die Blattfedern und die kann man leicht und kostengünstig tauschen. CK ist nett aber schwer und die sind auch nicht unfehlbar.

werd jetzt auch die DT 240s OS(schwarz/rot passend zur roten Magura Socke) mit CX Ray und Flow Felgen testen (vorläufig am ST), wenn es hält dann kommen sie kommendes Jahr ans neue Bike. Bin ja schon gespannt was der LRS wiegt


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> na die Sperrklingen selbst brechen nicht sondern die Blattfedern und die kann man leicht und kostengünstig tauschen. CK ist nett aber schwer und die sind auch nicht unfehlbar.


Ja, stimmt die Federn brechen. Aber auch wenn das schnell gewechselt ist, das ist nicht die Qualität die ich mir von einer Nabe erhoffe. 

Aber wie gesagt, ich hatte Probleme mit Spiel im Lagersitz. Und wenn man 5 Abende im Keller stand und ein (für mich) perfektes LR gebaut hat und es deshalb wieder ausspeichen muss, hat man die Schnauze voll. Habe ne CK gekauft und seitdem ist Ruhe


----------



## kingmatthi (23. Juli 2009)

Weiß einer von Euch, was die CK 12mm Hinterradnabe wiegt?? warte sehnsüchtig auf meine und hoffe, dass ich noch ein paar Grämmlis amspecken kann


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Juli 2009)

Laut Aspire 322g
http://www.aspirevelotech.com/Merch...ode=HBIR32G1QA&Category_Code=CK_RISO12mmAX_32


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Weiß einer von Euch, was die CK 12mm Hinterradnabe wiegt?? warte sehnsüchtig auf meine und hoffe, dass ich noch ein paar Grämmlis amspecken kann



Habe meine grad am Dienstag bekommen, selbst gewogene 322 gr.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


EDIT: Zu langsam, aber aspire hat auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (23. Juli 2009)

GEIL das sind ja 120g!!!!

Danke!

woher hast Du Deine bekommen??


----------



## fuzzball (23. Juli 2009)

322gr  meine CH HD wog mit Achse fast 500gr;dachte nicht das die Normale soviel leichter ist.


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> GEIL das sind ja 120g!!!!
> 
> Danke!
> 
> woher hast Du Deine bekommen??



Von Cosmic Sports,

ich verkauf das Zeug ja auch 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kingmatthi (23. Juli 2009)

und die haben laut Aussage von meinem Händler keine einzige 135/12mm Nabe...???


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> und die haben laut Aussage von meinem Händler keine einzige 135/12mm Nabe...???



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass wir unsere schon im Mai bestellt hatten. Rückstandsbearbeitung erfolgt dann halt nach "first come - first serve"

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kingmatthi (23. Juli 2009)

... na dann hätte mir aber auch eine serviert werden müssen... hab auch Anfang Mai bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Juli 2009)

Dann musst du noch mal mit deinem Händler reden.

Sorry für das viele Off-Topic, soll ja kein Chris King - Lieferthread werden. Lieber weiter mit Helius AC...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kroiterfee (24. Juli 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> und die haben laut Aussage von meinem Händler keine einzige 135/12mm Nabe...???



kaufst halt eine normale und den umrüst-kit dazu.


----------



## Testmaen (24. Juli 2009)




----------



## freddy_walker (24. Juli 2009)

Genau so, nicht anders!


----------



## Motivatus (24. Juli 2009)

Schick, aber die Wippe ist mal nix geworden.


----------



## frankweber (24. Juli 2009)

Motivatus schrieb:


> Schick, aber die Wippe ist mal nix geworden.


 

?? Was hat die Wippe oder was fehlt ihr ???      tod??? .... der König ist *tot*

Der* Tod *kam um Mitternacht und holte den König


----------



## Motivatus (24. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, jetzt muss ich das ja schon alleine aus Protest lassen

Zu eckig, zu kantig, zu massiv. Passt auch von der Position nicht mit der Verstrebung am Oberrohr zusammen, einfach unruhig.


----------



## frankweber (24. Juli 2009)

Die Erklärung ist genauso ein Käse.
Der Umlenkhebel gehört dahin wo er am besten funktioniert und nicht da wo er am nettesten ausschaut, schließlich soll das bike ja zu fahren und nicht zum Anschauen gebaut werden. 

Kauf Dir halt ein Hardtail da ist kein Hebel der stört und alles ist in Butter.


----------



## riffl (24. Juli 2009)

Tach Leute,

so nun habe ich das AC schon einige Zeit und muss sagen, dass es wirklich eine Macht ist.

Ich habe es mal in dieverse Situationen getestet.
Also ausgiebige Touren und Einsätze im Bike Park Winterberg. Dort waren wir auf der Downhill und Free Cross Strecke unterwegs und hatten echt Spaß. 
Das Fahrwerk ist so potent, das es sogar auf der Downhill Strecke gut mitgespielt hat.

Hier mal ein Bild nach dem Wochenende. 

Also ich kann es nur empfehlen.

Es ist Größe M und ich bin so 1,83 groß.


----------



## liquidnight (25. Juli 2009)

Nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack gehört der Hinterbau in der gleichen Farbe wie der Rest des Rahmens.  

Bekanntlich sind die Geschmäcker aber verschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motivatus (25. Juli 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Die Erklärung ist genauso ein Käse.
> Der Umlenkhebel gehört dahin wo er am besten funktioniert und nicht da wo er am nettesten ausschaut, schließlich soll das bike ja zu fahren und nicht zum Anschauen gebaut werden.
> 
> Kauf Dir halt ein Hardtail da ist kein Hebel der stört und alles ist in Butter.



Nanana, mal ganz langsam. 

Bekanntlich gibt es ja für ein technisches Problem nur eine korrekte Lösung? 

Ach mein Fehler, bei Nicolai wird ja alles nur auf Funktion ausgelegt und ist somit die reine Lehre des Maschinenbaus.


----------



## frankweber (30. Juli 2009)

Heut geht wohl mein AC bei Nicolai raus, dann ist die laaaaaaaaaaannnnge´Zeit des Wartens ja hoffentlich bald vorbei 

Gruß Frank


----------



## fuzzball (30. Juli 2009)

aber wie willst du fahren ohne einen LRS


----------



## Baelko (30. Juli 2009)

@frankweber....na dann wird sich ja endlich dein Fotoalbum auch wieder füllen. Bin gespannt. Schade das es mit Tune nicht geklappt hat. Mir war übrigens nicht bekannt das die eine 135/12 Nabe bauen. Ich kenne nur die MK in 150mm Breite.

Mich bewegt immer noch das Thema der hinteren Achse. Gibt es die Maxle Achse in zwei Ausführungen? Ich meine was von einer "light" Version gelesen zu haben. Was bedeutet wohl "light" in Gramm?

Was wiegt die Nicolai Schraubachse alternativ?


----------



## frankweber (30. Juli 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> aber wie willst du fahren ohne einen LRS


 

Mein LRS von Whizz Wheels ist da !


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> Was wiegt die Nicolai Schraubachse alternativ?



54g 

Hast ausserdem ein Innensechskant, somit kann man auch mit dem Boardwerkzeug auf Tour das Laufrad ausbauen. Das Mehrgewicht von rund 50g zur Maxle Achse lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Baelko (30. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 54g
> 
> Hast ausserdem ein Innensechskant, somit kann man auch mit dem Boardwerkzeug auf Tour das Laufrad ausbauen. Das Mehrgewicht von rund 50g zur Maxle Achse lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.



.....äh, langer Tag heute gewesen, deshalb bin ich etwas schwer im Kopf...
also Nicolai Innensechskant Schraubachse -->54?g 
Maxle Achse --> ?g


----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

Baelko schrieb:


> .....äh, langer Tag heute gewesen, deshalb bin ich etwas schwer im Kopf...
> also Nicolai Innensechskant Schraubachse -->54?g
> Maxle Achse --> ?g



Nicolai Innen- und Aussensechskant Schraubachse -->54g 
Maxle Achse --> 105g

Wenn man aufs Gewicht achtet und bedenkt wie oft man das Laufrad ausbaut, ist die Entscheidung eigentlich klar


----------



## kingmatthi (30. Juli 2009)

sind die Maxle und die Nicolaiinnenaussensechskantschraubachse untereinander kompatibel?

was kostet die Nicolaiachse?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (30. Juli 2009)

Ja, sind kompatibel. 

Die Nicolai Steckachse ist kostenlos dabei, wenn man 12mm Ausfallenden ordert (keine Ahnung ob die beim AC Aufpreis kosten?). Maxle kostet 50 Aufpreis, also genau so viel wie eine Ersatzachse beim Onlinehändler. Macht also nicht so viel Sinn ein Rahmen mit Maxle zu ordern. Lieber selbst nachrüsten, dann hat man beide Achsen zum gleichen Preis.


----------



## kingmatthi (30. Juli 2009)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Baelko (31. Juli 2009)

Ja, auch danke von mir. Für mich als Grammeinsparer dann ein klarer Fall...


----------



## 525Rainer (31. Juli 2009)

riffl schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> so nun habe ich das AC schon einige Zeit und muss sagen, dass es wirklich eine Macht ist.
> 
> ...




sehr schönes bike!

aber wo bleiben die fotos vom eloxal-heiligen-gral?


----------



## frankweber (1. August 2009)

Hab nur mein neues FR gekriegt das AC ist noch nicht da kommt dann wohl anfang der woche


----------



## frankweber (2. August 2009)

Ich hatte heute richtig viel Spaß mit meinem neuen

*Hammerschmidt FR -------*seehr geiles teil und der kleine S Rahmen ist wirklich ein zusätzlicher Funfaktor an dem ganzen.

AC wird doch sicher nächste woche kommen da kann ich es vllt noch mitnehmen in die Dolomiten am Wochenende.

Ich freu mich auf Richtige Berge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (2. August 2009)

mach vorher ein foto vom heiligem gral damit ich daran glauben kann! ich bin schon am rotieren und denk mir aus wie geil ein grünes eloxal AM mit raw hinterbau und blauen extralove parts wäre!!!!!


----------



## frankweber (2. August 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> mach vorher ein foto vom heiligem gral damit ich daran glauben kann! ich bin schon am rotieren und denk mir aus wie geil ein grünes eloxal AM mit raw hinterbau und blauen extralove parts wäre!!!!!


 

Da brauchst aber auch raw Felgen und eine grüne Speiche /Laufrad


----------



## fuzzball (3. August 2009)

apropo raw, womit poliert man den Rahmen? schwierig?


----------



## frankweber (4. August 2009)

Hab heute den Rahmen gekriegt und bin leider ziemlich traurig über die Qualität der Eloxalbeschichtung.

Der Rahmen ist reklamiert, ich werde ihn aufbauen, da ich ihn mit in den Urlaub nehmen will und in 12 bis 14 Wochen gegen einen hoffentlich dann nicht von vornherein verkratzten tauschen.

Schade für den vielen Aufwand der zig Telefonate in denen einen ständig ein schlecht gelaunter Falco darüber aufklärt, daß man infos nur über de n händler bekommt, schade für die viele Mühe die man auch als Kunde in ein solches objekt investiert, schade für den Ruf der Perfektion, der sicher auch ein wenig leidet,

und interessant, wie manche Leute mit solchen Gegebenheiten umgehen, der Eine positiv, der Andere eher erschreckend

Gruß Frank


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2009)

Hattest Du über den Haendler bestellt oder direkt?


----------



## frankweber (5. August 2009)

Händler=Hibike


----------



## Harvester (5. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> ..........
> Schade für den *vielen* Aufwand der* zig Telefonate* in denen einen *ständig* ein schlecht gelaunter Falco darüber aufklärt, daß man infos nur über de n händler bekommt,
> ...


 

Sry, aber wie oft muss man es dir denn sagen?

Respekt an alle Nicolaimitarbeiter, die ja nach eigener Aussage 6 Tage die Woche von morgens bis abends um 21 uhr solche Quengelköpppe ertragen (müssen).......


----------



## WODAN (5. August 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hab heute den Rahmen gekriegt und bin leider ziemlich traurig über die Qualität der Eloxalbeschichtung.
> 
> Der Rahmen ist reklamiert, ich werde ihn aufbauen, da ich ihn mit in den Urlaub nehmen will und in 12 bis 14 Wochen gegen einen hoffentlich dann nicht von vornherein verkratzten tauschen.
> 
> ...



Sollte man solche Probleme nicht direkt mit HIBIKE oder Nicolai klären, anstatt Nicolai hier an den Pranger zu stellen?

Sorry, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis


----------



## fuzzball (5. August 2009)

ganz ruhig Jungs, kann die Verärgerung von frankweber verstehen (mit HiBike würde ich mich auch nicht auseinandersetzen wollen), allerdings auch die Jungs von Nicolai (die Vertragskette muss eingehalten werden). Also jetzt beruhigen wir uns wieder, der Rahmen wird getauscht und gut ist. Trotzdem wären Bilder vom (Vorab-)Aufbau schön


----------



## frankweber (5. August 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Sollte man solche Probleme nicht direkt mit HIBIKE oder Nicolai klären, anstatt Nicolai hier an den Pranger zu stellen?
> 
> Sorry, dafür habe ich kein Verständnis


 
Ich glaube hier wird es jetzt ein bisschen hochgekocht, Kalle hat sogar am Telefon gebeten ich solle das ruhig schreiben damit die Erwartungshaltung an das Ergebnis des Eloxierens nicht zu hoch ist, er hätte es deutlicher formulieren sollen, daß die Ergebnisse nicht vergleichbar mit Schwarz etc. sind.

Zu den Qängelnden Kunden:

Wenn man mehrere Wochen ( sogar letzlich fast 2 Monate ) länger für die Produktion braucht als zugesichert ist ein Hinterfragen insbedondere, wenn man das Teil mit in den Urlaub nehmen will einem Produzenten durchaus zuzumuten.

Bin auch Einzelhändler und kenne die Problematik durchaus aus 1. Hand.


Ich hoffe, daß sich die Wogen nun ein wenig glätten und man nicht weiter an den Prager stellt.

Im übrigen kostet das Beschichten in grün elox für einen kompletten Rahmen 500 Aufpreis, da darf man sicher darüber nachdenken, warum ein Rahmen dann verkratzt angeliefert wird und warum unter dem eloxal die Struktur des Schrubbens überdeutlich sichtbar ist.


Über hibike hab ich nichts negatives geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (6. August 2009)

keine guten Fotos aber doch wenigstens noch vor dem Urlaub ( Für Rainer)










URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/431215]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]







Und das neue FR mit Hammerschmidt:


----------



## 525Rainer (6. August 2009)

ah geil!
ich würd (ohne witz) noch einen drauflegen und goldene felgen und einen goldenen syntace lenker dranbauen. auf dem ersten foto wie es in der sonne glänzt schaut es wirklich geil aus!


----------



## schneibsteinhau (7. August 2009)

@frankweber:
hast Du am AC hinten eine Steckachse, konnte das bei den Bildern jetzt lewider nicht sehen?

Welche Rahmenfarbe ist das beim FR? das FiredepartmentRed?


----------



## frankweber (7. August 2009)

Maxle light 
firedept red und schwarz anodisierter Hinterbau auch mit maxle light.

Gruß FRank


----------



## fuzzball (20. August 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> So... für den Testmaen, der dafür gesorgt hat, dass die ersten Bilder vom AC im Netz auftauchen - Danke nochmal!!!
> 
> Hier mein "Vorserienmodell..."



ich kramm den Thread nochmal raus, da jetzt einige Wochen vergangen sind würden mich insbesondere Erfahrungen mit dem Magura Dämpfer interessieren


----------



## kingmatthi (20. August 2009)

Äh... genial!! habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, aber bisher in jeder Lebenslage einwandfreies Fahrverhalten... spricht genialweich auf alles an, ... einfach ausprobieren!
 das AC an sich fährt sich einfach genial, genau das was ich gesucht hab... ein tolles Allmountain mit absoluten Trailsuchergenen... Bergauf top, meine Leidenschaft - Trails... einfach genial... und bergab wieselflink...


----------



## frankweber (20. August 2009)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> Äh... genial!! habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit, aber bisher in jeder Lebenslage einwandfreies Fahrverhalten... spricht genialweich auf alles an, ... einfach ausprobieren!
> das AC an sich fährt sich einfach genial, genau das was ich gesucht hab... ein tolles Allmountain mit absoluten Trailsuchergenen... Bergauf top, meine Leidenschaft - Trails... einfach genial... und bergab wieselflink...


 

deutlich wendiger und verspielter als ein CC


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2009)

Juten Tach. Ich hab mich da irgendwie in den letzten Tagen in das AC veguckt, weil es anscheinend das ist was ich suche. Nen schneller Trailbomber der auch mal etwas größere Brocken verkraftet, aber nicht zu schwer ist.
Derzeit kurv ich mit nem Giant Trance mit 120mm rum, allerdings denke ich da geht noch was, hier und da fühl ich mich doch mal limitiert. Und als Niedersächischer Maschbau-Ing kommen dann noch Heimatverbundenheit und Berufsehre dazu 

Allerdings bin ich über 1,90m groß und mit ner Schrittlänge von 93cm "gesegnet". Ich hab hier noch von keinem gelesen, der was größeres als M fährt. Aktuell fahr ich nen 22"-Rahmen mit ner Kindshock, die grad so reicht von der Länge. Und die Kindshock würde ich auch schon gerne behalten. 
Was müßte ich für ne Größe nehmen beim AC? Hat da wer nen Plan? Gibt ja bis XXL. Oder könnte man noch mit XL klarkommen? Zur Not bliebe halt noch die Maßfertigung. Die bei N meiner Meinung nach sogar recht Human ausfällt vom Aufpreis her.

Und wo informier ich mich da ambesten? Erstmal in Braunschweig in nen Shop gucken, oder lieber erstmal ne Mail nach Lübbrechtsen (was auchnet weit ist...) schicken?
Ärger mich schon schwarz dass ich letztes Wochenende keine Zeit hatte.


----------



## thefaked (27. August 2009)

Das AC ist noch relativ neu, daher schätze ich, dass man dich im Shop auch direkt an N verweisen wird. Xl müste doch passen, du kannst ja auch ein längeres Sitzrohr verbauen lassen (Soweit ich weiß günstiger als eine komplette Maßanfertigung).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (27. August 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ärger mich schon schwarz dass ich letztes Wochenende keine Zeit hatte.



Hätte dir aber in Bezug auf die Rahmengrösse auch nichts geholfen. Konnte nur AC's in "M" ausmachen. Ein Helius CC war allerdings in XL oder XXL da.

Eine Mail wird sicherlich nicht schaden. Vielleicht direkt an den Chef persönlich.

Der Maschbau-Ing in dir sollte in jeden Fall mal in Lübbrechtsen vorbeischauen. Allein schon wegen der Berufsneugier.  Nach der Eurobike wird man da sicherlich wieder mehr Zeit haben für persönliche Betreuung.


----------



## c_w (27. August 2009)

Joa, einfach mal direkt an Nicolai wenden, dann brauchste dich auch nicht zu ärgern, dass du letztes WE nicht da warst... die machen bestimmt auch ne Privatführung für dich.
Mit etwas Glück kannste dann auch ein AC in deiner Größe Probe fahren, einfach mal nachfragen. Ein CC sollte ja auch Anhaltspunkte liefern...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. August 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Das AC ist noch relativ neu, daher schätze ich, dass man dich im Shop auch direkt an N verweisen wird. Xl müste doch passen, du kannst ja auch ein längeres Sitzrohr verbauen lassen (Soweit ich weiß günstiger als eine komplette Maßanfertigung).



Ungefähr das hätte ich dann auch vor. Meine Freundin hatte vor nen paar Monaten mal wegen nem in der berrohrhöhe angepassten Nonius angefragt.



Testmaen schrieb:


> Hätte dir aber in Bezug auf die Rahmengrösse auch nichts geholfen. Konnte nur AC's in "M" ausmachen. Ein Helius CC war allerdings in XL oder XXL da.
> 
> Eine Mail wird sicherlich nicht schaden. Vielleicht direkt an den Chef persönlich.
> 
> Der Maschbau-Ing in dir sollte in jeden Fall mal in Lübbrechtsen vorbeischauen. Allein schon wegen der Berufsneugier.  Nach der Eurobike wird man da sicherlich wieder mehr Zeit haben für persönliche Betreuung.





c_w schrieb:


> Joa, einfach mal direkt an Nicolai wenden, dann brauchste dich auch nicht zu ärgern, dass du letztes WE nicht da warst... die machen bestimmt auch ne Privatführung für dich.
> Mit etwas Glück kannste dann auch ein AC in deiner Größe Probe fahren, einfach mal nachfragen. Ein CC sollte ja auch Anhaltspunkte liefern...



Joa, so lang hat das allemal Zeit, man muss ja auchnoch das Kleingeld zusammenkratzen. Ne neue Gabel etc. brauchts denn ja auch noch.
Werd dann die Tage mal ne Mail schreiben.


----------



## Zep2008 (25. September 2009)

Endlich!    Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## der-gute (25. September 2009)

the 80s strike back


----------



## User85319 (25. September 2009)

omfg is das geilomat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (25. September 2009)

Sehr cool! Wie wird's weiter aufgebaut ? Ist das eine Magura Thor ?


----------



## guru39 (25. September 2009)

Wow, sehr geil


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Endlich!    Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.




Ich zitier das mal mit Bild, das kann man gar nicht oft genug anschauen. GEILer Paintjob!


----------



## thefaked (25. September 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Wie wird's weiter aufgebaut ? Ist das eine Magura Thor ?



Sieht ganz danach aus...


----------



## kroiterfee (25. September 2009)

ui... wieder jemand für den dizzy camo-club.


----------



## Zep2008 (25. September 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Sehr cool! Wie wird's weiter aufgebaut ? Ist das eine Magura Thor ?



Danke, es gefällt also. Habe ich meiner Frau zu verdanken. Ich wollte schwarz Elox, wegen dem Gewicht. 
Musste mir dan anhören, einfallslos, habe ihr dann den N-Katalog gegeben, durfte sich was aussuchen.

Ja, ist eine Thor.

Aufbau:
LR  Hope ProII/ZTR Flow
Schalter, Schaltung, Umwerfer,Kurbel XTR
Bremse Magura Marta sieht Schei$$e aus aber kostet mich das Stück nur 100, oder doch eine Hope
Bremsscheiben ? Marta ungelocht auf keinen Fall
F109  90mm
Lenker ?
Sattelstütze  P6?
Sattel ?
was vergessen?


----------



## chickenway-user (25. September 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Danke, es gefällt also. Habe ich meiner Frau zu verdanken. Ich wollte schwarz Elox, wegen dem Gewicht.
> Musste mir dan anhören, einfallslos, habe ihr dann den N-Katalog gegeben, durfte sich was aussuchen.
> 
> Ja, ist eine Thor.
> ...



Endlich mal eine vernünftige Frau.

Und die Teileauswahl schaut auch gut aus!


----------



## 525Rainer (25. September 2009)

oldschool! yes!


----------



## frankweber (25. September 2009)

schöner Rahmen mal was anderes !

Wird bestimmt ne coole kiste


----------



## Mythilos (26. September 2009)

Ich werde die Tage ein Helius AC in auftrag geben.. Mitte November solls dann fertig sein!

Was fahre ich:
sportlich bergauf, zügig bergab mit Reserven. Hausrunden gehen 1-3Hm rauf , wieder runter, wieder rauf, wieder runter.. usw. Ein breites Spektrum mit der Priorität Stabilität und Verwindungssteifigkeit. Touren führen über Teer, Wald und Wiese, Schotter, Steine.. von ruppig und leicht verblockt mit 40/50cm Stufen bis hin zu gelegentlichen Asphaltpassagen, Kurze spritzige Runden bis hin zum Alpencross. Die Sitzposition sollte Racebike-ähnlich sein und man soll gut Druck auf die Kurbel von oben bringen können (fahre gern sportlich bergauf).

Bei den Farben bin ich mir noch sehr unsicher (evtl. rot eloxierte Teile):
- Psycho Turquise (engerer Favouritenkreis)
- Pastel Blau
- XTR Grau (engerer Favouritenkreis)
- Pale Blue (engerer Favouritenkreis)
- Olivegrau
- Olivegelb
- Fernblaub
- Pasteltürkis
- Minzgrün
- Bronze Eloxal/Anodis. (engerer Favouritenkreis)
- Kupfer Eloxal/Anodis. (engerer Favouritenkreis)
- Grau Eloxal/Anodis.

..ein paar von denen findet man nur im "order Generator"!

Ich werde wahrscheinlich rot eloxierte Anbauteile (u.a. wegen der Nabe) nehmen und auch alle Schrauben durch rot eloxierte Titanschrauben mit Torx ersetzen.

Bei der Kurbel weiß ich noch nicht so recht. Die SLX sieht eigentlisch schick auf.. und steif sollte die auch sein!

Gabel: Talas 150 QR15 Fit
Dämpfer: Fox RP23
LRS: Tune 2Pro rot, Sapim Race, ALunippel rot, Flow Schwarz (evtl. zu lauter Freilauf??? und evtl. auch einfarbig schwarz)
Bremsen: Formula The One 180/180
Schaltkomponenten: SLX-XTR-Mix
Kurbel: SLX.. oder Fun Works N-Light Kurbel incl.Ceramic Innenlager(evtl. farbig)
Lenker: Teikotek Amoeba Scud X-MHB01
Vorbau: evtl. Ritchey WCS Vorbau 4-Axis Matrix Carbon
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Reifen: Fatal Bert

Das Rad soll insgesamt steif und "haltbar" sein mit dem Ziel auf jeden Fall unter 13kg zu kommen! Die Schaltkomponenten sollen eine robuste Vernunftlösung sein und werden im Laufe der Jahre dann eh ausgetauscht. Die "Kern-Teile", welche lange am Rad bleiben, sollen aber schon leicht, stabil und hübsch sein. Da ich noch Student bin wird das dann über die Zeit ausgeglichen...
Das Rad soll kein so bunter Hund werden, aber trotzdem ein Eyecatscher und nicht zu "langweilig".

Wie findet ihr die Komponentenwahl? Nehme gern Kritik hinsichtlich nicht zu teurer Verbesserungen an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (26. September 2009)

Tune 2Pro? Oder meinst du die Hope Pro II?
Im Cockpit-Bereich würde ich eher etwas aus dem Hause Syntace bevorzugen (der WCS-Vorbau ist teuer und schwer), sowie einen Riser verbauen (z.B. passend den Vector).
Bei der Kurbelwahl ist fraglich was für Erfahrungswerte es schon zu der Funworks-Kurbel gibt (baugleich mit Aerozine?), SLX ist bewährt. Außerdem schwirrt hier im Forum irgendwo auch ein Bild der SLX-Arme auf der Waage rum, der Gewichtsunterschied zur XT liegt nur in den Blättern und Schrauben...


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage ein Helius AC in auftrag geben.. Mitte November solls dann fertig sein!



zu den Farben:

ich hab mich in Hauptrahmen blau eloxiert und Hinterbau lila eloxiert verliebt.
kostet zwar 400 Aufpreis, is es dann aber auch wert...


----------



## Mythilos (26. September 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Tune 2Pro? Oder meinst du die Hope Pro II?
> Im Cockpit-Bereich würde ich eher etwas aus dem Hause Syntace bevorzugen (der WCS-Vorbau ist teuer und schwer), sowie einen Riser verbauen (z.B. passend den Vector).
> Bei der Kurbelwahl ist fraglich was für Erfahrungswerte es schon zu der Funworks-Kurbel gibt (baugleich mit Aerozine?), SLX ist bewährt. Außerdem schwirrt hier im Forum irgendwo auch ein Bild der SLX-Arme auf der Waage rum, der Gewichtsunterschied zur XT liegt nur in den Blättern und Schrauben...



Ja, natürlich die Hope II Pro Naben..

Cockpit:
Syntace..hab ich auch schon mit ins Auge gefasst:
bsp: Vector, F... Vorbau, P6 Carbon Stütze.

Was mein Farbehnranking angeht so werden die ersten 3 Plätze von:
- Psycho Turquise (bei Ebay ist sowas von den eastsidebikern drin, Helius AM)
- Kupfer Eloxal/Anodis. 
- Bronze Eloxal/Anodis. 
belegt. Dazu sollten auch rot eloxierte Anbauteile passen und einen gängigen Kontraßt ergeben.

Stylish finde ich die SLX auf jeden Fall. Preis/Leistung ist hier sicher Top! Evtl. tausche ich da auch die Kettenblattschrauben gegen eloxierte aus.


----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ich werde die Tage ein Helius AC in auftrag geben.. Mitte November solls dann fertig sein!
> 
> Was fahre ich:
> sportlich bergauf, zügig bergab mit Reserven. Hausrunden gehen 1-3Hm rauf , wieder runter, wieder rauf, wieder runter.. usw. Ein breites Spektrum mit der Priorität Stabilität und Verwindungssteifigkeit. Touren führen über Teer, Wald und Wiese, Schotter, Steine.. von ruppig und leicht verblockt mit 40/50cm Stufen bis hin zu gelegentlichen Asphaltpassagen, Kurze spritzige Runden bis hin zum Alpencross. Die Sitzposition sollte Racebike-ähnlich sein und man soll gut Druck auf die Kurbel von oben bringen können (fahre gern sportlich bergauf).
> ...


 


rot eloxierte Titanschrauben??? wo gibt es die denn??

Ich kenne nur blaue, gold oder natur und es gibt auch noch polierte aber rot kenn ich nur in Alu bislang

Danke dann schon mal vorab für die Info

Gruß Frank


----------



## Mythilos (26. September 2009)

leider nicht in rot, nur Lila und so

gibts die Hope-Nabe auch mit Steckachsenoption hinten?


----------



## Ge!st (26. September 2009)

Ja, in 10 mm mit 135 mm Breite, in 12 mm mit 135 mm Breite und in 12 mm mit x 150 mm Breite.


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2009)

der Vollständigkeit halber natürlich seit neuestem auch in 142x12mm für x-12


----------



## Mythilos (26. September 2009)

wenn ich mir den LRS bei Actionsports zusammen bauen lasse habe ich diese Option mit Steckachse hinten gar nicht!!


----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> wenn ich mir den LRS bei Actionsports zusammen bauen lasse habe ich diese Option mit Steckachse hinten gar nicht!!


 

Das ist bei anderen Konfiguratoren manchmal auch so nicht vorgegeben, da muß man telefonieren, mailen etc. um seine Wünsche kundzutun und dann machen die LR Hersteller in der Regel fast alles möglich.

Die Gewichte und Preise differrieren sicher nur unwesentlich so daß Du einen Überblick über Gewicht und Preise auch bei Standard erhältst.

Viel Erfolg dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> der Vollständigkeit halber natürlich seit neuestem auch in 142x12mm für x-12


 

Bin mir da eher unsicher ob Nicolai einen solchen Standard für das Ac anbieten will, da man ja eigentlich 135 oder 150 anbietet und eine Notwendigkeit sich nicht wirklich ergibt einen dritten Standard einzuführen.

Als Custom Option sicher arg aufwendig.

Ich weiß schon eine bestimmte Firma bietet das an aber hier ist ja ein AC Tread.


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon eine bestimmte Firma bietet das an aber hier ist ja ein AC Tread.



Schön das du das feststellst.

die Frage, auf die ich geantwortet habe, war folgende:



Mythilos schrieb:


> gibts die Hope-Nabe auch mit Steckachsenoption hinten?



daraufhin habe ich, falls du es gelesen hast, mit "der Vollständigkeit halber" geantwortet.

Und mal ganz unter uns, zweierlei Maß tut selten gut.
Wenn das nämlich ein AC-Tread ist, ist die Frage nach den optionalen Möglichkeiten für eine Hope Nabe auch nicht passend.

;-)

nix für ungut, hatte nur grade Lust darauf zu antworten.

kein Mensch erwartet jemals, das Nicolai den Standard einer Taiwan-Importmarke übernimmt.
Nicht mal, wenn es sich als echter Standard durchsetzen würde...



frankweber schrieb:


> Als Custom Option sicher arg aufwendig..



das finde ich im übrigen nicht. eine Firma, die verschiedene Optionen für die Ausfallenden anbietet, dürfte mit sowas keinerlei Probleme haben. Das nur nebenbei...

Und bitte nicht wieder so ein geflame - ich fahre beide Marken!


----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Schön das du das feststellst.
> 
> die Frage, auf die ich geantwortet habe, war folgende:
> 
> ...


 

Keine Ahnung warum Du so unentspannt bist, es gibt dafür keine Veranlassung - interpretier doch hinein was Du willst , von der Taiwan Importmarke hast Du gesprochen.

......und es wurde auch schon an anderer Stelle gesagt: Jeder soll fahren was er will und gut ists.


----------



## frankweber (26. September 2009)

das finde ich im übrigen nicht. eine Firma, die verschiedene Optionen für die Ausfallenden anbietet, dürfte mit sowas keinerlei Probleme haben. Das nur nebenbei...

Und bitte nicht wieder so ein geflame - ich fahre beide Marken! 
__________________


Nun es ist ja nicht das Ausfallende sondern die Ketten / Druckstreben etc brauchen ja andere Abgangswinkel und andere Längen es ist sozusagen doch keine Kleinigkeit ( nach meiner technischen Vorstellung ) aber sicher wird man bei Nicolai sagen können ob so eine Option denkbar ist und mit welchem finanziellen Mehraufwand ein solcher Wunsch zur Realität werden kann.

Gruß Frank


----------



## chickenway-user (26. September 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> das finde ich im übrigen nicht. eine Firma, die verschiedene Optionen für die Ausfallenden anbietet, dürfte mit sowas keinerlei Probleme haben. Das nur nebenbei...
> 
> Und bitte nicht wieder so ein geflame - ich fahre beide Marken!
> __________________
> ...



Bei 7mm breiter kann man da einfach andere Ausfallenden hinmachen. 

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch eher: Kann X12 was was 135mm x 10mm nicht kann?


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2009)

oder was 135x12 nicht kann

mich nervt dieses durcheinander total!

würde gerne meinen LRS aus dem Argon auch im 901 nutzen
(für Touren, der wiegt nur 1600g, die FR2350 sind mir zu schwer dafür)
nur leider is X-12 und QR inkompatibel, wie Feuer und Wasser.

Ich finde es bei Nicolai bemerkenswert, das man frei wählen kann.
wenn sich irgendwann dieses 142mm Fischfleisch als Standard durchsetzt, gibts den bestimmt auch als Option - nur wer fährt 2025 noch Rad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehat (26. September 2009)

so schnell mal zusammen gesteckt und ein schnappschuss gemacht.
fast fertig!!


----------



## thefaked (26. September 2009)

Geil!


----------



## softbiker (26. September 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich die Hope II Pro Naben..
> 
> Cockpit:
> Syntace..hab ich auch schon mit ins Auge gefasst:
> ...



Glaub mir übetreibs nicht mit dem Eloxal. Das ist zwas schick aber irgendwann kannst du das nicht mehr sehen. Am Rahmen o.k. Aber Felgen Werfer etc. auch noch. NENE


----------



## Mythilos (26. September 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Glaub mir übetreibs nicht mit dem Eloxal. Das ist zwas schick aber irgendwann kannst du das nicht mehr sehen. Am Rahmen o.k. Aber Felgen Werfer etc. auch noch. NENE



nur die Naben, evtl die Nippel, die Teile von Nicolai plus die neuen Schrauben würden rot sein!

Rote Kurbel wird mir zu viel..keine Roten Felgen, Vorbau o.ä.


----------



## der-gute (26. September 2009)

bikehat schrieb:


> so schnell mal zusammen gesteckt und ein schnappschuss gemacht.
> fast fertig!!



sehr kuhl

ich stell es mir auch mit einer Fox vanilla vor

140 mm Stahlfeder

*träum*


----------



## thefaked (26. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> sehr kuhl
> 
> ich stell es mir auch mit einer Fox vanilla vor
> 
> ...



Ich stell mir das schon seit einiger Zeit vor und der Gedanke ist ziemlich verlockend...


----------



## chickenway-user (27. September 2009)

thefaked schrieb:


> Ich stell mir das schon seit einiger Zeit vor und der Gedanke ist ziemlich verlockend...



Ja, hier ebenso...

Aber mein "altes" FR dürfte ja recht ähnlich sein. Kein Grund den Rahmen zu wechseln.


----------



## checkb (27. September 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.  Hast du ne Teileliste und Gesamtgewicht?

checkb


----------



## bikehat (27. September 2009)

Ja, danke! Ich werde es die Tage mal wiegen. Es kommt noch ein leichterer Sattel und Bremsen hin, dann ist es erstmal fertig. Es dürfte aber trotz allem so um die 14-14,5 Kg haben. Durchs Eloxal hätt ichs ja noch leichter bekommen, aber wollt diesesmal auf jeden Fall Farbe.

Farbe: Sulfur Yellow
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Air
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch 4.2
Bremsen: Hope M4 (200mm Scheiben) kommen noch kleinere drauf
Sattelstüze: Thomson 
Sattel: FUNN irgendwas
Laufräder: Sun Singletrack mit Hope Pro Naben
Lenker: Sunline 737mm (Grau)
Griffe: ODI
Vorbau: Truvativ Team 75mm 5° Rise
Steuersatz: Reset
Schaltwerk: X.0
Kasette: SRAM
Kette: SRAM
Kurbel: SHIMANO SLX + FSA BashGuard
Pedale: Wellgo mit Titan Achse 150g das Paar


----------



## Mythilos (28. September 2009)

Kurze Frage zum Umwerfer:
Top-Swing/Down-Swing: Der Unterschied ist, wo die Schelle montiert wird. Soweit ist mir das klar. 
Ich würde gern den Down-Swing montieren, da der nicht so (Dreck-)anfällig sein soll und angeblich präziser schaltet.

Ich habe mir gerade 2 Bilder von einem Top- und einem Down-Swing angschaut und bin nun verwirrt, da es angeblich beide mit der Option des Zugverlaufes von unten unterm Tretlager gibt.

Wenn ich bspw. bei actionsports schaue habe ich aber nur den Top-Swing oder den Down-Swing und ncihts mit "Zugverlegungsoption".

Welcher der beiden paßt nun an das Helius AC? 

Ädit:
shimano-website: der 771 DS hat ein: Cable Routing 	dual-pull type, also sollte Down-Swing gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. September 2009)

alle aktuellen Shimano Umwerfer haben Dual Pull (egal ob Down oder Topswing), was bedeutet, dass der Zug von oben und unten kommen kann.


----------



## Mythilos (28. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> alle aktuellen Shimano Umwerfer haben Dual Pull (egal ob Down oder Topswing), was bedeutet, dass der Zug von oben und unten kommen kann.


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2009)

@bikehat

Wie hoch ist denn das Tretlager beim AC?
Suche noch einen schicken Rahmen für mein fernes Zukunftsprojekt Trailbike 

Danke dir.


----------



## Mythilos (28. September 2009)

+11mm

guckst Du hier


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2009)

äh ja die Tabelle kenne ich schon, ich wollte wissen wie hoch es tatsächlich ist wenn das Rad da steht


----------



## Mythilos (28. September 2009)

aso.. na Reifenbreite und Felgenradius.. und dann Plus/Minus 
Plus, je nachdem wo der Dämpfer eingesteckt ist und wie lang die Gabel ist!

Das tät mich dann aber auch interessieren!


----------



## bikehat (28. September 2009)

ich werds nach messen, aber kann das leider erst kommende woche tun, sry. melde mich zurück wenn ichs weiss.


----------



## Testmaen (28. September 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> sehr kuhl
> 
> ich stell es mir auch mit einer Fox vanilla vor
> 
> ...



Und das Ganze garniert mit einem getunten Fox Dämpfer von Push-Industries mit getrennter Low-/Hi-Speed-Druckstufe("MX Tune"), ohne Boostvalve-Gedöns. 

http://www.pushindustries.com

http://www.littermag.com/2009/features/push-factory-mx-tune/push-industries-factory-mx-tune.htm

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/PUSH-Factory-MX-Tune-for-DHX,53/PUSH-Factory-MX-Tune-for-DHX,201/sspomer,2


----------



## softbiker (30. September 2009)

Also wenn ich mir dann nen neuen DHX 5.0 kauf und ihn zu Push-Industries schicke kann ich mir gleich den CC Double aus den Staaten ordern. Dass kommt vom Preis her ungefähr hin. Aber mich hats schon überzeugt, ich werde ihn diesen Winter in die Staaten schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (30. September 2009)

Das MX-Tune lässt sich auch bei Fox Van R und der kompletten DHX-Serie (3,4,5) durchführen. Das Ventil ist nur ein Dummy.


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

Hi,
vielleicht kann mir einer der AC igner auf die Schnelle helfen  bräuchte die Länge des AC Steuerrohrs (wenns eine Rolle spielt bei Rahmengröße M) und dann wie dick der Reset Steuersatz oben und unten ist, sprich wieviele mm der rausschaut.
Danke


----------



## Testmaen (30. September 2009)

125mm. Steht im Tech-Sheet.

Die Reset-Maße sind auf deren Homepage. http://www.reset-racing.de


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)

dann passen die beiden Brücken


----------



## thefaked (30. September 2009)

Lefty?


----------



## fuzzball (30. September 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KloBoBBerLe (30. September 2009)

Hallo,

macht sich der verkürzte Hinterbau des AC's bei steilen Uphills denn stärker bemerkbar im Vergleich zu anderen Nicolai-Hinterbaulängen (Abheben des Vorderrades beim Antritt)?

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## bikehat (1. Oktober 2009)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> macht sich der verkürzte Hinterbau des AC's bei steilen Uphills denn stärker bemerkbar im Vergleich zu anderen Nicolai-Hinterbaulängen (Abheben des Vorderrades beim Antritt)?
> 
> ...



Ja würde ich schon sagen. Hab jetzt nen längeren Vorbau (75mm) und ne absekbare gabel. Denke das wird erstmal helfen. Werde es am Wochenende sehen.


----------



## JAY-L (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin dabei das Setup für das Geplante AC abzuschließen.

Im Moment schwebt mir flgende Konfig vor.
Wenn jemand noch Potential sieht oder Verbesserungsvorschläge hat immer raus damit.

Gruß
Max


----------



## frankweber (16. Oktober 2009)

Wann willst Du das bauen? B- box dauert ja wohl noch mehr als ne weile
Gruß frank


----------



## softbiker (16. Oktober 2009)

Also darauf würde ich nicht wetten dass die B-Boxx noch allzulange dauert.

Hab das Ding auf der Eurobike bewundert. Den Fahrberichten nach scheint dass Ding wie Butter in der heissen Pfanne zu funktionieren. Ich denke die Serienreife ist abgeschlossen. Fehlt hald nur noch der Investor für die Werkzeuge.

Ich denke Kalle ist schlau genug und weis dass er mit dem Wahnsinns-Ding S-RAM mal richtig das Geschäft abgraben kann. Allerdings will das auch gut vorbereitet sein, denn wenn das Geschäft damit anläuft dann werden damit nicht nur die N-Bikes und die von Bionicon ausgestattet werden. Da wird sich Universal vor Aufträgen nicht mehr retten können.

Zumindest wird Kalle nicht mehr bis zur Eurobike damit warten. Sobald es möglich ist wird das Teil auf den Markt kommen und Kalle wird dann zusehen wie die S-RAM-Leute an seinem Stand heulen weil ihre Kaffeemühle dann keiner mehr haben möchte. Ich hoffe auch dass er das Potential in dem Ding sieht. Die Entwicklungsphase hat ja lange genug gedauert und wie ich weis ist die immer gründlicher so das ausschließlich ein ausgereiftes Produkt auf den Markt kommt.

Und *KALLE* ich bitte dich nur um eins: Du weist deine Fangemeinde steht auf *RAW* ich würde das Ding gerne kaufen können so wies auf der Eurobike zu sehen war. Und ich freue mich jetzt schon den Sparschwein ist gut gefüllt und sobald das Teil geordert werden kann muss das Ding her


----------



## JAY-L (16. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> Wann willst Du das bauen? B- box dauert ja wohl noch mehr als ne weile
> Gruß frank



Hallo Frank,

als zwischen lösung würd ich mir ne SLX Kurbel & Umwerfer darn schrauben.

Fertigsellung währe anfang-mitte Saison 2010 sein.

Gruß
Max


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> Also darauf würde ich nicht wetten dass die B-Boxx noch allzulange dauert.
> 
> Hab das Ding auf der Eurobike bewundert. Den Fahrberichten nach scheint dass Ding wie Butter in der heissen Pfanne zu funktionieren. Ich denke die Serienreife ist abgeschlossen. Fehlt hald nur noch der Investor für die Werkzeuge.
> 
> ...



die B-BOXX dauert mindestens noch 1 Jahr

gruss

Britta Hagen-Nicolai

[email protected]

Universal Transmission GmbH		
Külftalstr. 18		
31093 Lübbrechtsen		
Tel.  05185-60266-50		
Fax. 05185-957192

www.carbondrive.net
www.carbondrivesystems.com


Ust - ld. Nr. DE247414158		



*ich* schrieb:
Sehr geehrter Herr Nicolai,

ich befinde mich mitten im Aufbau eines Nicolai Helius FR und beschäftige mich seit geraumer Zeit mit einer Antriebslösung. Das Prinzip der Hammerschmidt ist ist schon eine tolle Sache. Ich interessiere mich jedoch mehr für die Entwicklung aus ihrem Hause.
Der Buschfunk munkelt viel über ein Erscheinen der B-Boxx nach der Euro-Bike. Ich möchte keine Hammerschmidt erstehen, nur um sie nach 2 Monaten wieder verkaufen zu können.

Könnten Sie bitte einen kurzen Richtungsschuss abgeben, was das Erscheinungsdatum und die Eckdaten (Gewicht, Preis, welcher Shifter?) betrifft.

In Hoffnung auf baldige Nachricht verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen

*ich*


----------



## fuzzball (16. Oktober 2009)

wir werden sehen ab wann es die B-Boxx gibt, bis dahin kann man die Zeit ja gut umgehen.

@JAY-L: den Liste find ich gut , nur die Dt Gabel wäre mir zu weich, hatte das vergnügen die an einem Genius ein WE zu fahren und die kam mir trotz Steckachse vor als würde ich am Steuer eines Benz sitzen. Auch beim Dämpfer wär mir der RP23 lieber, da ich das ProPedal doch sehr zu schätzen gelernt hab, da es einem erlaubt den Dämpfer wesentlich softer einzustellen ohne das bei Antritten das gewippe anfängt.Muss aber zugeben, dass ich als Vergleich nur die Lefty Max oder wesentlich schwerere Gabeln heranziehen kann, also nichts zu RS Revaltion o. Thor sagen kann. mir war sie ggü der Lefty viel zu weich trotz des erheblichen Mehrgewichtes.
Ansonsten fährst du 2-fach (die Absicht später eine B-Boxx lässt dies vermuten) wäre die Montage eines RR Umwerfers (DA) zu empfehlen um noch ein wenig gewicht zu sparen. Beim Lenker vielleicht von Edge CompRiser, hat (bei mir) 710mm breite, bei einem Gewicht von 170,2gr, sehr steif und tut seit wochen gute Dienste im ST.
Candys muss man mögen, würde die Eggies nehmen, aber das ist geschmackssache (fahr nicht ausgeklickt).


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Oktober 2009)

hui... hast mal einen link zu dem lenker? hört sich ja super an...


----------



## Mythilos (16. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> Lenker vielleicht von Edge CompRiser, hat (bei mir) 710mm breite, bei einem Gewicht von 170,2gr, sehr steif und tut seit wochen gute Dienste im ST.



Was soll das für ein Lenker sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (16. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> wir werden sehen ab wann es die B-Boxx gibt, bis dahin kann man die Zeit ja gut umgehen.
> 
> @JAY-L: den Liste find ich gut , nur die Dt Gabel wäre mir zu weich, hatte das vergnügen die an einem Genius ein WE zu fahren und die kam mir trotz Steckachse vor als würde ich am Steuer eines Benz sitzen. Auch beim Dämpfer wär mir der RP23 lieber, da ich das ProPedal doch sehr zu schätzen gelernt hab, da es einem erlaubt den Dämpfer wesentlich softer einzustellen ohne das bei Antritten das gewippe anfängt.Muss aber zugeben, dass ich als Vergleich nur die Lefty Max oder wesentlich schwerere Gabeln heranziehen kann, also nichts zu RS Revaltion o. Thor sagen kann. mir war sie ggü der Lefty viel zu weich trotz des erheblichen Mehrgewichtes.
> Ansonsten fährst du 2-fach (die Absicht später eine B-Boxx lässt dies vermuten) wäre die Montage eines RR Umwerfers (DA) zu empfehlen um noch ein wenig gewicht zu sparen. Beim Lenker vielleicht von Edge CompRiser, hat (bei mir) 710mm breite, bei einem Gewicht von 170,2gr, sehr steif und tut seit wochen gute Dienste im ST.
> Candys muss man mögen, würde die Eggies nehmen, aber das ist geschmackssache (fahr nicht ausgeklickt).


 






Also Nachkommastellen bei einem Bike mit 140/150 FW ist wirklich ein wenig übertrieben.

Ein AC darf ruhig mit einer auf 50g geeichten Waage und nicht mit der Briefwage gewogen werden, denn es soll im Trail doch Spaß machen, oder?

Seid Ihr Gewichtsübertreiber alle so Modellmädchen, die nur 1 Salatblatt ohne salz und öl mit nem halben Glas Wasser runterspülen??


----------



## fuzzball (17. Oktober 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> hui... hast mal einen link zu dem lenker? hört sich ja super an...





Mythilos schrieb:


> Was soll das für ein Lenker sein?



hab den wie geschrieben seit 13.7.09 am ST montiert bisher macht er einen sehr guten Eindruck, wieso der auf der HP jetzt 10mm schmäler und einen tick schwerer geworden ist ; bin eigentlich hinter den Felge http://www.edgecomposites.com/product.asp?SKU=mram her, da bin ich zufällig hier http://www.edgecomposites.com/product.asp?SKU=mb darauf gestoßen. 



frankweber schrieb:


> Also Nachkommastellen bei einem Bike mit 140/150 FW ist wirklich ein wenig übertrieben.
> 
> Ein AC darf ruhig mit einer auf 50g geeichten Waage und nicht mit der Briefwage gewogen werden, denn es soll im Trail doch Spaß machen, oder?
> 
> Seid Ihr Gewichtsübertreiber alle so Modellmädchen, die nur 1 Salatblatt ohne salz und öl mit nem halben Glas Wasser runterspülen??



 werd mir jetzt keine neue Waage (3 Nachkommastellen,aber ich runde großzügig auf eine Nachkommastelle auf ) kaufen, die schlechter ist als die bisherige; aber im Prinzip hast du recht, *but I´m addicted*.
Wasser nehm ich schon in täglich duschender Form zu mir, da muss ich das Zeug nicht auch noch in seiner Rohform trinken 

PS. DA Anlötumwerfer 68,3gr + Carbonschelle 8,9gr = 77,2gr


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Oktober 2009)

beim Kette abmessen (Hinterbau ganz eingefedert)habe ich festgestellt,
das mein Reifen, Fat Albert 2.4" am Sitzrohr steift.
Ist das normal?
Dämpfer ist in der obersten Bohrung verschraubt also größter Federweg.


----------



## frankweber (17. Oktober 2009)

2.2 FA passt hinten.

Der 2.4 ist ein riesiges Volumen und entspricht div. anderen Fabrikaten in 2.6 

2.4 Rocket Ron passt auch - hat allerdings wenig pannenschutz nicht so wie FA mit Snake etc.


----------



## chickenway-user (17. Oktober 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> beim Kette abmessen (Hinterbau ganz eingefedert)habe ich festgestellt,
> das mein Reifen, Fat Albert 2.4" am Sitzrohr steift.
> Ist das normal?
> Dämpfer ist in der obersten Bohrung verschraubt also größter Federweg.




Die Farbe ist grandios...

Man kann das so fahren, darunter leidet dann allerdings der Lack. Wenn du das nicht willst musst du wohl nen dünneren Reifen oder mehr Federweg fahren...


----------



## Zep2008 (17. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist grandios...
> 
> Man kann das so fahren, darunter leidet dann allerdings der Lack. Wenn du das nicht willst musst du wohl nen dünneren Reifen oder mehr Federweg fahren...



Du meinst wohl: *weniger* Federweg


----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2009)

die frage ist doch eher, wie oft wirst du dort durchschlasgen? mache eine dicke folie hin und die wird schon gut schützen, ...


----------



## JAY-L (18. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> @JAY-L: den Liste find ich gut ,



Danke für die Blumen



fuzzball schrieb:


> nur die Dt Gabel wäre mir zu weich, hatte das vergnügen die an einem Genius ein WE zu fahren und die kam mir trotz Steckachse vor als würde ich am Steuer eines Benz sitzen.



Die Gabel ist im moment mein Favorit alternativ würde ich eine 32er Talas 150mm verbauen. Die DT passt aber Farblich besser.

Im Moment fahr ich alles mit meinem Hardtail.




Das AC will ich dann für Touren nutzen da die Sitzposition auf dem Argon immer nahc Vortrieb verlangt. Damit kann ich einfach nicht langsam Fahren.



fuzzball schrieb:


> Auch beim Dämpfer wär mir der RP23 lieber, da ich das ProPedal doch sehr zu schätzen gelernt hab, da es einem erlaubt den Dämpfer wesentlich softer einzustellen ohne das bei Antritten das gewippe anfängt.



Hm naja der DT hat ja auch nen lockout. Ausserdem passt er ja so schön zu gabel



fuzzball schrieb:


> Muss aber zugeben, dass ich als Vergleich nur die Lefty Max oder wesentlich schwerere Gabeln heranziehen kann, also nichts zu RS Revaltion o. Thor sagen kann. mir war sie ggü der Lefty viel zu weich trotz des erheblichen Mehrgewichtes.



RS oder Magura will ich nicht verbauen da mir die Relevation am bike von meiner Frau ganich taugt und ich von Magura schon so viel negatives gehört hab.
ICh hoffe die EXC 150 ist nicht so viel weicher als meine 2004 FOX Float 100 RLC.



fuzzball schrieb:


> Ansonsten fährst du 2-fach (die Absicht später eine B-Boxx lässt dies vermuten) wäre die Montage eines RR Umwerfers (DA) zu empfehlen um noch ein wenig gewicht zu sparen.



Ja wird warscheinlich zweifach allerdings will ich hier so wenig wie möglich Investieren gewicht ist be ider Übergangslösing eher neben sächlich.



fuzzball schrieb:


> Beim Lenker vielleicht von Edge CompRiser, hat (bei mir) 710mm breite, bei einem Gewicht von 170,2gr, sehr steif und tut seit wochen gute Dienste im ST.



Hats du den Edge CompRiser mit OS klemmung oder mit normaler? ich würde nämlich lieber mit Normaler Klemmung Fahren --> F99 



fuzzball schrieb:


> Candys muss man mögen, würde die Eggies nehmen, aber das ist geschmackssache (fahr nicht ausgeklickt).



Die Eggbeater hab ich am Argon. Da steh ich bei heftigeren sachen manch mal zu unicher daruf. Ausserdem Bassen die 4 Ti Candys so schön ins Farb konzept.


@ all 

ich habe die Möglichkeit bei uns ein AM zu fahern. Kann man aus dem AM rückschlusse auch die Geometrie udn das Fahverhalten auf das AC ziehen
oder sind das 2 Komplett unterscheidliche Bikes?

Schönen Sonntang

Gruß
Max


----------



## fuzzball (18. Oktober 2009)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hats du den Edge CompRiser mit OS klemmung oder mit normaler? ich würde nämlich lieber mit Normaler Klemmung Fahren --> F99
> 
> Die Eggbeater hab ich am Argon. Da steh ich bei heftigeren sachen manch mal zu unicher daruf. Ausserdem Bassen die 4 Ti Candys so schön ins Farb konzept.



Gabel und Pedale musst du wissen ob sie passen, da hat jeder seine eigenen vorlieben; beim Lenker fahr ich OS, da am ST ein Diabolus 31,8 Vorbau verbaut ist, aber 25,4 ist meines wissens nach auch Verfügbar, werde bei OS bleiben da der geplante Vorbau nur in OS erhältlich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (18. Oktober 2009)

War heute mit meinem AC unterwegs.
Spaß scheint abzufärben, mein Freund Kilian, der mit mir unterwegs war will sich jetzt auch eines holen und das seit Jahren benutzte CC aussortieren. 

Fazit:

Wer damit fährt ist verratzt, der *muß* es haben


----------



## kingmatthi (18. Oktober 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> beim Kette abmessen (Hinterbau ganz eingefedert)habe ich festgestellt,
> das mein Reifen, Fat Albert 2.4" am Sitzrohr steift.
> Ist das normal?
> Dämpfer ist in der obersten Bohrung verschraubt also größter Federweg.



Bei meinem ist das oberste Loch mit einem Gewindestift versperrt... habe mal geschaut was passiert, wenn ich den Dämpfer da rein hänge -  kollision Umwerfer mit Kettenstrebe( Kettenstrebenschutz...) - hab halt keine Hammerschidt... allerdings beträgt der geschätze Federweg im zweitobersten Loch 147mm...???!!!??? kennt sich da jemand aus???


----------



## Zep2008 (18. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wird mir einiges klarer.
Im tech sheet stehen auch nur 3 Werte, travel 120,133,146mm
Der Umlenkhebel hat aber 4 Bohrungen.
Warum hängen die den dann da ein?

Der Rahmen kam aber mit Dämpfer aus Lübbrechtsen.

Schade eigentlich das man sich solche Infos so zusammenfragen muß.
Bedienungsanleitung fürs AC habe ich auch noch keine gefunden.

Habe noch ein anderes Problem, der Dämpfer, ein Monarch 4.2.
Wenn ich das Gate zumache änder sich am Dämpferverhalten überhaupt nix, egal ob die goldene Rändelmutter raus oder eingeschraubt ist.
Ist doch auch nicht normal oder?


----------



## fuzzball (19. Oktober 2009)

so heute zum ersten Mal mit einem Test-AC unterwegs gewesen und hatte bis auf dir Arsch Kälte hier auf der Alp eigentlich viel Spaß.
Eigentlich da es paar Punkte gab die mich gestört haben.

Der einzige Punkt der mit dem Rahmen zu tun hat,ist, ob man das AC noch einen tick Agiler machen, da speziell aufm Slopestyleparcours bei schnellen rechts/links Kombinationen ein bißchen mehr wünschenwert wäre. 
Die Frage wie bekommt man das hin? Klar ist ein Mischung aus M und S Rahmen und ein Customsteuerrohr (da es dann insoweit eh ein Sonderrahmen wird, kann man noch über anderes Nachdenken). Meine Idee wäre vielleicht das Sitzrohr wie bei meinem ST ein Stück vors Tretlager zu verlagern.
Was haltet ihr davon?

PS. da größte Ärgernis war die Ausstattung (aber das ist Geschmacksache)


----------



## thefaked (19. Oktober 2009)

Wie wird Deins ausgestattet?

Ich würde aus zusammengereimten Brocken auf eine Lefty, Tune/Flow LRS, Thomson MP + Elite X4 sowie den Edge Riser und eine XTR als Anhaltspunkt tippen...


----------



## fuzzball (19. Oktober 2009)

naja meins ist noch in weiter ferne, da ich zunächst abwarten muss ob ich mein ST wiederbekomme (ein Kollege hat es sich derzeit für 4 Wochen ausgeliehen), wenn ja gibts ein AC, wenn nein muss zunächst ein AFR für gröberes Geläuf her. 

Die holde Meid möchte ein neues Mtb, bei der Gelegenheit - allerdings CC - werde ich testen wie gut die Lefty in ein Nicolai passt  Die Lefty ist einer der Gründe das AC zu nehmen, da ich mir das mit der weichen Revalation heuer nicht auf Dauer antun möchte.

so hier mal eine grobe Teileliste,bisher sind nur Lenker,Bremse, Felgen und die Cannondale Teile vorhanden und/oder gewogen, aber die 11kg müssten drin sein 

*Rahmen: * Nicolai Helius AC 	2600,0
*Dämpfer:*		200,0
*Gabel:* LEFTY MAX Carbon /PBR	1284,0 (nachgewogen)
*Steuersatz:* Cannondale SI	58,2 (vorhanden)
*Steuerrohr und Vorbau:* Cannondale one-piece Stem	225,7 (vorhanden)
*Lenker:* Edge Riser	169,7 (700mm) (vorhanden)
*Griffe:* Ritchey WCS	50,0
*Sattelklemmer:* Tune Würger	30,0
*Sattelstütze:* Thomson Masterpiece	189,0
*Sattel:* Keil Vollcarbon	99,0
*Schnellspanner HR:* Tune DC17	20,0
*Nabe VR:* Tune Cannonball	99,0
*Nabe HR:* Tune Prince	190,0
*Speichen:* Sapim CX Ray	278,0
*Nippel:* Alu Nippes
*Felgen:* Edge AM Clincher 799,6 (nachgewogen)
*Felgenband:* Tesa	5,0 (nachgewogen)
*Schläuche:* Michelin Latex C4  240,0 
*Reifen:* Conti MK 2.4 SS	539,0 (nachgewogen)
*Reifen:* Conti MK 2.4 SS	541,0 (nachgewogen)
*Kurbel und Innenlager:* Cannondale Hollowgramm SL (inkl.Kit) (vorhanden)
*Pedale:* Crankbrothers EB SL	266,0
*Kassette:* SLX	225,0 (vorhanden)
*Kette:* XTR		300,0
*Schalthebel:* XTR RF	215,0
*Umwerfer:* XTR 952	122,0 (vorhanden)
*Schaltwerk:* XTR 972 GS	180,0 (vorhanden)
*Bremse:* (nachgewogen)
XTR Bremsen mit Yumeya Bremsleitungen	472,0 (nachgewogen)
Ashima Windcutter	115,0
Ashima Windcutter	90,0

*Gesamtgewicht: 10227,0 kg*

Laufräder nackt		1407,00
Laufräder komplett 	2957,00
Kurbelset		620,00
Bremsen     	677,00


Wie gesagt keine garantierte Vollständigkeit, u.a. fehlen noch die Yumeya Schaltzüge, am Ende sind sub 11kg das Ziel 

PS. eigentlich würde mir noch die Schaltung von 5Rot und von Fi die Franki gefallen, aber die sprengen den Preisrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thefaked (20. Oktober 2009)

Also doch Edge Felgen...aber ich lag gar nicht so weit daneben. 
Ist als Dämpfer der DT Carbon angedacht?
Einzig die Reifen finde ich persönlich etwas unterdimensioniert, da geht für mich Funktion klar vor Gewicht.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2009)

stimmt ein paar Dinge waren richtig, aber bisher ist es ein work in progress. Den Dämpfer hab ich doch glatt unterschlagen das sollte FOX RP23 stehen, da ich den aber noch nicht habe geschweige denn nachgewogen, können es auch 300gr sein. Die anderen Dämpfer kommen nicht betracht da mir ein LO nicht genügt und den DT Carbon/ Magura MX nicht mit dem passenden Hub gibt um die max von 147mm Federweg zu ereichen.
Bei den Felgen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, zwar sind die Edge ein Traum (Steifigkeit, Gewicht) aber vielleicht werden es auch Flow, hängt auch davon ab ob die Jungs von Eclipse ihr Wunderschläuche endlich serienreif bekommen - da man die Edge nicht tubeless mit H-Milch fahren kann.
Bei den Reifen lege ich mich nicht auf einen Typ fest, da wechsle ich je nach Anforderungsprofil, von RK 2.2 SS, MK 2.4 SS, RQ 2.2 u. 2.4, Maxxis Wetscream 2.2 ex., zu Ice Spiker Pro (der einzige Schwalbe der mir ans Rad kommt), finde ich besser als mit einem Kompromiss durch die Gegend zu fahren und wenn sie eh vorhanden sind kann man sie auch benutzen. Reifen werden ja anders als wir mit dem Alter nicht besser 

PS. finde die MK 2.4 SS bei Drücken von 1.6 bis 1.8 bar super


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2009)

rp 23 in 200 wiegt mit Nicolai buchsen 236 g mit der küchenwaage gewogen.

Gruß frank


----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2009)




----------



## OldSchool (20. Oktober 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> PS. finde die MK 2.4 SS bei Drücken von 1.6 bis 1.8 bar super



Die MK ss 2,4 sind super, aber ich hatte soviele Platten durch Dornen und feinste Dornen das alle meine Flicken weg waren. Ich habe noch nie so Dornen anfällige Reifen gehabt.
Habe mit dann die Protection besorgt die warenOK aber mit 700gr auch deutlich schwerer.


----------



## Mythilos (20. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die MK ss 2,4 sind super, aber ich hatte soviele Platten durch Dornen und feinste Dornen das alle meine Flicken weg waren. Ich habe noch nie so Dornen anfällige Reifen gehabt.
> Habe mit dann die Protection besorgt die warenOK aber mit 700gr auch deutlich schwerer.



 habe nach nahezu jeder 2. Fahrt nen Platten mit diesen Scheisdingern gehabt!


----------



## flyingscot (20. Oktober 2009)

frankweber schrieb:


> rp 23 in 200 wiegt mit Nicolai buchsen 236 g mit der küchenwaage gewogen.
> 
> Gruß frank



Das ist allerdings der RP23 mit 50mm Hub. Der mit 57mm Hub (und dann großer Luftkammer) wiegt ohne Buchsen 280g.


----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2009)

fürs AC braucht man den mit 50,8mm Hub für den maximalen Federweg


----------



## thefaked (20. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die MK ss 2,4 sind super, aber ich hatte soviele Platten durch Dornen und feinste Dornen das alle meine Flicken weg waren. Ich habe noch nie so Dornen anfällige Reifen gehabt.
> Habe mit dann die Protection besorgt die warenOK aber mit 700gr auch deutlich schwerer.



Vermutlich will fuzz genau deshalb Latexschläuche nutzen...


----------



## uwi (20. Oktober 2009)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das ist allerdings der RP23 mit 50mm Hub. Der mit 57mm Hub (und dann großer Luftkammer) wiegt ohne Buchsen 280g.



Wozu ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub? Ich habe mit 50mm Dämpfer und 2,25er Albert voll eingefedert noch 5mm Luft zum Sitzrohr. Auf dem kleinen Ritzel sitzt der Umwerfer dann aber auf dem Schaltzug auf der Kettenstrebe auf. Das alles bei Einbau im obersten Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (20. Oktober 2009)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Die MK ss 2,4 sind super, aber ich hatte soviele Platten durch Dornen und feinste Dornen das alle meine Flicken weg waren. Ich habe noch nie so Dornen anfällige Reifen gehabt.
> Habe mit dann die Protection besorgt die warenOK aber mit 700gr auch deutlich schwerer.



bisher keine Panne, fahr aber auch Tubeless mit H-Milch; anfällig würde mich wundern wenn nicht, aber der Grip (auf dem heimischen Wegen, kein grober Schotter die mögen sie nicht) stimmt und der Rest ist egal. Wenns absolut sicher sein soll, zieh ich die gestern bestellten Michelin Mountain X´trem 2.5 auf 

@thefaked: am liebsten den Wunderschlauch aus der Schweiz, aber bis dato tuts Latex auch


----------



## Falco Mille (22. Oktober 2009)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> beim Kette abmessen (Hinterbau ganz eingefedert)habe ich festgestellt,
> das mein Reifen, Fat Albert 2.4" am Sitzrohr steift.
> Ist das normal?
> Dämpfer ist in der obersten Bohrung verschraubt also größter Federweg.



Die Reifenbreite ist ok, und der Dämpferhub ebenfalls. Bei Deinen Rahmen wurde der Dämpfer bei der Endmontage versehentlich in der falschen Position eingehängt. Die oberste Position des Umlenkhebels kann beim AC nicht genutzt werden. Der maximale Federweg von 147 mm wird mit einem Dämpfer mit 50,9 mm Hub erreicht, wenn dieser in der zweiten Position von oben am Umbenkhebel montiert ist. Bitte den Dämpfer umhängen. Wir bitten für den Fehler um Entschuldigung.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## buteo82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Gnaaarf, musstet ihr allen diese tollen AC's hier posten, ich kann seit ner Woche an nichts anderes denken 
Mal schauen was der Finanzminister im Frühjahr sagt. Welche Gabel wäre denn ideal für einen Aufbau der tourenlastig ist? Tour = lange Ausfahrten mit schnellen Singletrails + knackigen Downhills aber auch lange steile Anstiege.
Die Fox Vanilla würde mir gefallen. Anyone Erfahrungen damit im AC? Auf jeden Fall soll ne Stahlfedergabel rein, von Luft bin ich nicht sonderlich überzeugt....


----------



## Baelko (23. Oktober 2009)

Wie jetzt? Ich habe einen DT XM180 im Keller in 200/55 ...das Teil ist auch in dem weißen Testbike verbaut.....das passt jetzt nicht? Im techsheet stand doch Anfangs auch das 55mm Hub richtig wären


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Baelko,
Dämpfer mit 55 oder auch 57mm Hub, die es ja alle bei den 200er Einbaulängen gibt, können auch verwendet werden. Nur solltest du dann das zweitoberste Loch ebenfalls nicht verwenden, da es da wahrscheinlich wegen des zu großen Federwegs zu Kollossionen mit dem Sitzrohr kommen könnte. Nimm das darunter liegende, dann kommst du (Überschlagsrechnung! mit deinen 55mm Hub) auf ca. 143mm Federweg. Und als angenehmen Nebeneffekt benötigst du auch weniger Druck im Dämpfer. 

Ergänzung: Und nach Änderungen immer brav eine Kollissionskontrolle machen!

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Oktober 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Hallo Baelko,
> Dämpfer mit 55 oder auch 57mm Hub, die es ja alle bei den 200er Einbaulängen gibt, können auch verwendet werden. Nur solltest du dann das zweitoberste Loch ebenfalls nicht verwenden, da es da wahrscheinlich wegen des zu großen Federwegs zu Kollossionen mit dem Sitzrohr kommen könnte. Nimm das darunter liegende, dann kommst du (Überschlagsrechnung! mit deinen 55mm Hub) auf ca. 143mm Federweg. Und als angenehmen Nebeneffekt benötigst du auch weniger Druck im Dämpfer.
> 
> Ergänzung: Und nach Änderungen immer brav eine Kollissionskontrolle machen!
> ...




Man könnte ja auch erstmal mit dem zweiten loch von oben ne kollisionskontrolle machen...


----------



## bike-it-easy (24. Oktober 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch erstmal mit dem zweiten loch von oben ne kollisionskontrolle machen...



Natürlich kann man das. Die von mir vermutete Absicht von Baelko war aber eher die, dass er einen bereits vorhandenen Dämpfer im AC nutzen wollte und jetzt wegen des unterschiedlichen Hubs hier die Frage gestellt hat.

Wenn ich jetzt von vorneherein planen würde, mein AC mit längerem Dämpferhub und Verwendung des zweitobersten Lochs auf einen größeren Federweg zu tunen, sollte ich mir eher die Frage stellen, mir nicht doch gleich ein AM zuzulegen...

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## 2xA_ron (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
wollte mal wissen ob man auch den Dt Swiss Xr Dämpfer im AC verbauen kann. Den gibts ja auch in 200mm Länge und 55mm Hub. Oder ist der Dämpfer von seiner eigentlichen Auslegung im Race Bereich nicht für ein Allmountain geeignet?
Mfg Aaron


----------



## fuzzball (25. Oktober 2009)

ich zitier mal kurz Falco:


Falco Mille schrieb:


> Der maximale Federweg von 147 mm wird mit einem Dämpfer mit 50,9 mm Hub erreicht, wenn dieser in der zweiten Position von oben am Umbenkhebel montiert ist.


der Dämper geht, kann nur nicht in der zweiten Position von oben gefahren werden da dann der Reifen am Sattelrohr bei maximalen Einfedern (159mm) streift; wenn du ihn in der dritten Position aufhängst hat der Hinterbau 144mm Federweg und es müsste Passen.

PS. kenn den Dämpfer nur aus dem Scalpel und da funktioniert er ähnlich wie ein RP23, dürfte also im AC keine Probleme machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## v09 (11. November 2009)

Moin, hat irgendwer schon ein AC in der Größe XL und möchte Bilder posten?


----------



## DJT (11. November 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> Moin, hat irgendwer schon ein AC in der Größe XL und möchte Bilder posten?



 ... und der seinen CC-Rahmen in XL dafür verkauft?


----------



## Tom:-) (12. November 2009)

DJT schrieb:


> ... und der seinen CC-Rahmen in XL dafür verkauft?


 
ja richtig! ich hebe auch die hand! verkauft mehr gebrauchte CCs in XL!


----------



## Trail-Tom (13. Dezember 2009)

Mein brandneues "Stahlfeder-AC" in Gr. L...
...wiegt nur 14,2Kg

Mist wie kriegt man denn größer Bilder geladen?


----------



## OldSchool (13. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Mein brandneues "Stahlfeder-AC" in Gr. L...
> ...wiegt nur 14,2Kg
> 
> Mist wie kriegt man denn größer Bilder geladen?







BBC Code einblenden Link kopieren und über "Grafik einfügen" einfügen..

Schönes Bike.

Ist das nicht etwas nah an deinem FR?


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Dezember 2009)

rockt. ich finde aber das felgen und bereifung nicht zueinander passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (13. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> rockt. ich finde aber das felgen und bereifung nicht zueinander passen.



die 2,2er Version waren die schlechtesten Reifen die ich je hatte!... alle 2-3Ausfahrten (CC) nen Plattfuß!.. aber  gut, evtl hat sich das mittlerweile bei denen gelegt!


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Dezember 2009)

mein neues


----------



## Trail-Tom (13. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> rockt. ich finde aber das felgen und bereifung nicht zueinander passen.


 
Hi kroiterfee,
klär mich auf - was passt da nicht? (kenne mich nicht so aus)


@oldschool:
danke für das positive Feedback.
Du hast Recht das AC ist noch nahe am FR, aber scheint doch
deutlich wendiger.

Habe das AC mit den Teilen meines Argon FR aufgebaut.
Das "Ultra-Hart-Hardtail war zwar super zu fahren, aber meine alten Knochen haben da nicht mehr mitgemachthabe Rücken gekriegt.


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Dezember 2009)

Mit den Mountain-King muss man halt fahren können

Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht das die nix taugen, bis ich gemerkt hab das man einfach schneller sein und ein bisschen Schlupf mit einkalkulieren muss. Dann machen sie so richtig Spaß...

Die Black Chilli Mischung hingegen soll auch vernünftigen Grip bieten. 

@Kroiter: Naja, so breite Felgen sind da schon vernünftig. Leichter wär zwar gut, aber da ist die Auswahl doch recht übersichtlich...


----------



## kroiterfee (14. Dezember 2009)

ich meinte auch das gewichtsverhältnis felge-reifen...


----------



## v09 (14. Dezember 2009)

@Nicolai.Fan: nehme an das ist Rahmengröße L
Wie groß bist Du und welche Beinlänge?


----------



## abbath (14. Dezember 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> die 2,2er Version waren die schlechtesten Reifen die ich je hatte!... alle 2-3Ausfahrten (CC) nen Plattfuß!.. aber  gut, evtl hat sich das mittlerweile bei denen gelegt!



Wer das Supersonic Zeug kauft, braucht sich auch nicht wundern...


----------



## checkb (14. Dezember 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Wer das Supersonic Zeug kauft, braucht sich auch nicht wundern...



100pro Zustimmung, totaler Vollschrott.


----------



## Mythilos (14. Dezember 2009)

checkb schrieb:


> 100pro Zustimmung, totaler Vollschrott.



ja, den Fehler macht man nur ein mal. Die Erfahrungen die man da heraus zieht bewertet aber sicher auch jeder für sich anders!

Für mich auf jeden Fall nie wieder!

Versuch macht kluch!


----------



## nicolai.fan (14. Dezember 2009)

v09 schrieb:


> @Nicolai.Fan: nehme an das ist Rahmengröße L
> Wie groß bist Du und welche Beinlänge?



Ja Gr.L  
Beinlänge 91cm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (14. Dezember 2009)

Mythilos schrieb:


> die 2,2er Version waren die schlechtesten Reifen die ich je hatte!... alle 2-3Ausfahrten (CC) nen Plattfuß!.. aber  gut, evtl hat sich das mittlerweile bei denen gelegt!



Ich kann das gar nicht bestätigen. Ich hab' den 2,2er Mountain King Supersonic auf meinem RC sowohl im Schwarzwald als auch in den Alpen gefahren und hatte überhaupt keine Probleme. Guter Grip, schnell, leicht und nicht ein Platten. 
Allerdings sollte jedem klar sein, daß ein 150mm-Fully und ein 460g-Reifen nicht dasselbe Einsatzgebiet haben.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Mythilos (14. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich kann das gar nicht bestätigen. Ich hab' den 2,2er Mountain King Supersonic auf meinem RC sowohl im Schwarzwald als auch in den Alpen gefahren und hatte überhaupt keine Probleme. Guter Grip, schnell, leicht und nicht ein Platten.
> Allerdings sollte jedem klar sein, daß ein 150mm-Fully und ein 460g-Reifen nicht dasselbe Einsatzgebiet haben.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ...



waren auf einem Hardtail drauf! ..ca.10kg mit 80-120mm


----------



## Trail-Tom (17. Dezember 2009)

....BBC Code einblenden Link kopieren und über "Grafik einfügen" einfügen..


Test, Test,.. 

Wollte Euch mal "CONTI-Reifen-Lepra" zeigen....


----------



## Springhecht (17. Dezember 2009)

Nur mal so Interessehalber. Darf Mann im Helius AC offiziell auch ne 160er Gabel fahren? Ist das von der Einbauhöhe noch I.O.?   MFG


----------



## Testmaen (18. Dezember 2009)

Springhecht schrieb:


> Nur mal so Interessehalber. Darf Mann im Helius AC offiziell auch ne 160er Gabel fahren? Ist das von der Einbauhöhe noch I.O.?   MFG



Sofern es 160mm Gabeln gibt, die der maximal erlaubten Einbauhöhe (=530mm) entsprechen, sehe ich da kein Problem.


----------



## der-gute (18. Dezember 2009)

Frau dürfte das aber auch...


----------



## checkb (18. Dezember 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Frau dürfte das aber auch...



Wenn der Mann es erlaubt...


----------



## Springhecht (18. Dezember 2009)




----------



## 2xA_ron (19. Dezember 2009)

Endlich...fehlen nur noch die Easton-Sticker aber die kommen nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Dezember 2009)

wenn es ein neues AC dürften da eigentlich keine Easton Sticker drauf...

die ham doch vor 2-3 Jahren die Rohre gewechselt...


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2009)

Wollt' ich auch gerade anmerken... wäre etwas albern dann ;-)


----------



## raha (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bekomme ich einen Flaschenhalter in Rahmengrösse M rein?

Danke,
 Rainer


----------



## Springhecht (20. Dezember 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


Endlich ist er da, und fast schon fertig poliert...


----------



## Oettinger (20. Dezember 2009)

fast zu schade zum fahren.....


----------



## der-gute (20. Dezember 2009)

wie früher...

mein erstes Custom Bike war wie alle damals auch Alu poliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herman9t9t9 (23. Dezember 2009)

Nice bike!

How did you polished it? Or did you let do the guys at Nicolai do the hard work?


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Dezember 2009)

...in M geht am besten einer , in den man die flasche seitlich einschieben kann !!


----------



## Trail-Tom (24. Dezember 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Mit den Mountain-King muss man halt fahren können
> 
> Ich hab am Anfang auch gedacht das die nix taugen, bis ich gemerkt hab das man einfach schneller sein und ein bisschen Schlupf mit einkalkulieren muss. Dann machen sie so richtig Spaß...
> 
> ...


 
Was wäre denn Eurer Meinung nach eine passende Felge für den CONTI
Mountain King 2,4 Supersonic, wenn ich mir einen "Leichtbau-Laufradsatz" bauen wollte?

Habe auf den SUN-Felgen am AC nun auch den Fat Albert aufgezogen...


----------



## chickenway-user (24. Dezember 2009)

Trail-Tom schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Eurer Meinung nach eine passende Felge für den CONTI
> Mountain King 2,4 Supersonic, wenn ich mir einen "Leichtbau-Laufradsatz" bauen wollte?
> 
> Habe auf den SUN-Felegen am AC nun auch den Fat Albert aufgezogen...



ZTR Flow oder DT 5.1 zum Beispiel. Die ZTR ist halt richtig teuer und die DT immer noch teuer. 

Aber so weit ich weiss sind alle leichteren Felgen zu schmal...


----------



## thefaked (24. Dezember 2009)

Die ZTR Flow ist breiter und leichter als die 5.1 (heisst jetzt anscheinend EX500), und beim Kauf in UK auch bezahlbar.

Klick.

Ok, war schonmal günstiger, aber noch akzeptabel...

Edit sagt: Schau dir mal die neue ZTR Crest von Notubes an, hab ich ganz vergessen. Breite einer 5.1 bei einem Gewicht um 350g.


----------



## Trail-Tom (31. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Tips.
Ich denke nun an einen HOPE HOOPS Pro2 SP-Laufradsatz 
mit der Stans Flow-Felge.....

Hat jemand noch Erfahrung oder Input bezüglich "normal-Speichen" oder "Straight Pull-Version"?

Gruß und guten Rutsch!
Tom


----------



## der-gute (31. Dezember 2009)

naja, bei einer Nabe für gekröpfte Speichen wie die Hope Pro2 stellt sich diese Frage nicht...


----------



## thefaked (1. Januar 2010)

Die Hope Factory-Laufradsätze gibt es auch mit einzeln nicht erhältlichen Straightpull-Naben, daher wahrscheinlich die Frage.


----------



## Trail-Tom (1. Januar 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Die Hope Factory-Laufradsätze gibt es auch mit einzeln nicht erhältlichen Straightpull-Naben, daher wahrscheinlich die Frage.


 
Genau - die Frage war, ob die HOOPE-LR-Sätze mit Straightpull-Naben
"erfahrbare Vorteile" haben....


----------



## sluette (1. Januar 2010)

thefaked schrieb:


> Klick.
> 
> Ok, war schonmal günstiger, aber noch akzeptabel...



oder bei crc, da sind sie momentan im angebot 
und sogar versandkostenfrei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riffl (17. Januar 2010)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Helius AC Rahmen in Größe M zu verkaufen.
Siehe im Bikemarkt. =)

Gruß


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2010)

der schlaue user geht meisst sofort in den markt wenn er kaufware sucht ...

verkaufst du tatsächlich 7 AC's ?
kein wunder dass bei so einer penetranten strategie keine anbeisst ...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (17. Januar 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> kein wunder dass bei so einer penetranten strategie keine anbeisst ...



...außerdem zu teuer...


----------



## Springhecht (21. Januar 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]

So langsam gehts vorran...


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Januar 2010)

ja, schöööön !!!


----------



## Springhecht (21. Januar 2010)

Merce, wobei das Polieren (3 Tage) echt verdammt viel Arbeit war. 

Hab den Hinterreifen nur mal montiert um die Reifenfreiheit am Sitzrohr zu testen. Also in der zweiten Bohrung von oben und nen 2,4" Nobby Nic klappts top. Sind noch ca. 10 mm Luft dazwischen.


----------



## frankweber (21. Januar 2010)

Springhecht schrieb:


> Merce, wobei das Polieren (3 Tage) echt verdammt viel Arbeit war.
> 
> Hab den Hinterreifen nur mal montiert um die Reifenfreiheit am Sitzrohr zu testen. Also in der zweiten Bohrung von oben und nen 2,4" Nobby Nic klappts top. Sind noch ca. 10 mm Luft dazwischen.


 

Sieht sehr fein aus der polierte Rahmen 

Kannst Du  bitte mal erläutern, wie Du das Polieren durchgeführt hast?
Denke es gibt sicher einige Interessenten 

Gruß Frank


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (23. Januar 2010)

Hi,

nachdem Ihr ja nun schon alle fleißig am Fahren seit könnt Ihr doch bestimmt auch das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu CC, AM oder FR etwas genauer erläutern...  Man liest leider immer nur "agiler" und "wendiger" - wie sind die Klettereigenschaften, Schluckfähigkeit, etc. - und - wo sind die Grenzen, wo sich dann doch eher ein AM anbieten würde? 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## RalfK (24. Januar 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nachdem Ihr ja nun schon alle fleißig am Fahren seit könnt Ihr doch bestimmt auch das Fahrverhalten im Vergleich zu CC, AM oder FR etwas genauer erläutern...  Man liest leider immer nur "agiler" und "wendiger" - wie sind die Klettereigenschaften, Schluckfähigkeit, etc. - und - wo sind die Grenzen, wo sich dann doch eher ein AM anbieten würde?
> 
> ...



Genau das interessiert mich auch. Ich habe seit 2000 ein Helius CC und frage mich, ob ein Umstieg lohnt. Steigfähigkeit und Komfortgewinn gegenüber dem CC würde mich brennend interessieren!

RalfK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Springhecht (24. Januar 2010)

Für alle die es noch interessiert. Hab meinen Rahmen mit folgenden Artikeln aufpoliert (siehe Bild). Die großen Flächen mit der Maschine (z.b. Oberrohr, Unterrohr) und die kleineren Ecken usw. mit einem Poliertuch von Hand. Folgendes sollte auf jeden Fall beachtet werden: 

- Immer in Kreisbewegungen polieren
- Mit der Polierpaste sollte nicht gespart werden
- beim nachpolieren ein neues sauberes Tuch verwenden
- Schweißnähte mit einem Polierschwamm auspolieren






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

ich denk ja grad auch über ein AC nach

ich will damit alles fahren, bis auf Bikepark

für Shuttletouren oder Touren mit großem Anteil an Freerideelementen kann ich gut mit dem 901 fahren
ich halt auch gerne mal einfach drauf, das geht mit 200mm sehr gut ;-)

das AC soll ein Trailbike werden, eines, mit dem man sich den Berg auch erarbeiten will.

Ab wann beginnt denn Custom bei Kalle?

hätte wohl gerne meine HR-Bremse unter dem Oberrohr verlegt, da ich die so entstehende Anbindung an die Zange besser finde - keine großen Schlaufen... Sinnvoll?
der Rahmen soll Leitungsbefestigungen für RD+FD+HS(B-Box) bekommen

dann möchte ich mindestens ein ConeHead Steuerrohr
bei 530 maximalem Gabeleinbaumaß kann man mit nem integrierten Steuersatz nochmal 10mm oder mehr rausholen (leichte 160er Gabel, die vieleicht stabiler is, als die Revelation)
Eine Lefty finde ich schon interessant, aber irgendwie auch komisch...

Das Sattelstützenmaß wäre mir mit 31,6 natürlich am liebsten
im XL soll es aber 30,9 sein

Der Rahmen soll titansilber-eloxiert werden, der Hinterbau schwarz eloxiert
kostet titansilber auch nur 75 Euro Aufpreis wie bronze eloxiert?

was für ein Federbein wäre das nonplusultra?
Fox RP23? was gibts für ähnlich leichte Alternativen


----------



## fuzzball (19. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich denk ja grad auch über ein AC nach
> 
> ich will damit alles fahren, bis auf Bikepark
> 
> ...



hi probier es mal hiermit:
http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php?sid=1

Die geänderte Zugverlegung kostet meines Wissens nach keinen Aufpreis, zumindest hab ich bei mir in der Aufstellung davon nichts gelesen. Titansilber und geänderte Zugverlegung findet man nicht im Ordergenerator, da hilft nur beim Händler oder bei N anrufen.


----------



## Tante-Emma (19. Februar 2010)

Titan Elox kostet 200,- Schlappen für den Hauptrahmen.


----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Titan Elox kostet 200,- Schlappen für den Hauptrahmen.



warum kostet titansilber mehr als bronze?

weisst du das oder vermutest du es?




fuzzball schrieb:


> hi probier es mal hiermit:
> http://builder.nicolai.dbap.de/index.php?sid=1
> 
> Die geänderte Zugverlegung kostet meines Wissens nach keinen Aufpreis, zumindest hab ich bei mir in der Aufstellung davon nichts gelesen. Titansilber und geänderte Zugverlegung findet man nicht im Ordergenerator, da hilft nur beim Händler oder bei N anrufen.




den Ordergenerator kenne ich
beantwortet meine Fragen ja leider nicht, wie schon bemerkt wurde...


----------



## Tante-Emma (19. Februar 2010)

Ich weiss es, hab angerufen u. hab dann auch darauf verwiesen dass bronze nur 75,- kostet. Aber so ist es nunmal, 200,- EUR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (19. Februar 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Ich weiss es, hab angerufen u. hab dann auch darauf verwiesen dass bronze nur 75,- kostet. Aber so ist es nunmal, 200,- EUR.



gut, damit is schonmal eine Frage geklärt.
(Scheixxe)


----------



## dreamdeep (19. Februar 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ab wann beginnt denn Custom bei Kalle?...



Die normale geÃ¤nderte ZugfÃ¼hrung kostet Imho nichts. Ich hab mir  eine zusÃ¤tzliche FÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r eine RemotestÃ¼tze ans Unterrohr schweiÃen lassen, diese war allerdings aufpreispflichtig, aber mit 30â¬ Aufpreis ertrÃ¤glich.


----------



## Testmaen (20. Februar 2010)

wÃ¼rde die bremsleitung am unterrohr lassen. durch das einfedern und das dadurch nach vorneschieben der sitz-/druckstreben wird die leitung nicht direkt geknickt, aber schiebt sich in der fÃ¼hrung ein bischen hin und her, was auf dauer dann ins eloxal oder in den lack geht. finde persÃ¶nlich die lÃ¶sung am unterrohr auch irgendwie aufgerÃ¤umter, aber das ist wie gesagt geschmacksache.

ich weiÃ auch nicht, ob das mit der 160er gabel so ohne weiteres geht. nur weil man die "gesamteinbauhÃ¶he" von steuersatz + gabel durch den dÃ¼nneren unteren konus des steuersatz reduziert, ist die die einbauhÃ¶he der gabel ja trotzdem Ã¼ber dem limit. und darum gehts ja. wenn du eh custom gehst, lÃ¤sst sich da vielleicht mit einem stÃ¤rkeren unterrohr was machen.

hs/bboxx iscg option finde ich sinnvoll, wÃ¼rde ich auch machen.

dÃ¤mpfer: wenn der monarch dual-air irgendwann mal beim hÃ¤ndler auftaucht, wÃ¤re das sicherlich auch eine Ã¼berlegenswete alternative. bis dahin bleibt wohl nur der fox, wenn es gleichzeitig um gewicht/leistung geht.

ab wann custom beginnt, weiÃ ich nicht, vermte aber mal wenn du anfÃ¤ngst andere winkel haben willst. denn ein lÃ¤ngeres/kÃ¼rzeres steuer-/sitzrohr steht ja auf der optionsliste und ist och nicht custom. zumindest nicht 300â¬-custom.


----------



## RalfK (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

in einigen Wochen kommt mein AC. Ich will einige Teile von meinem CC übernehmen.

Welche Vorbauten mit welcher Länge und welchen Lenker fahrt ihr?

RalfK


----------



## frankweber (25. Februar 2010)

RalfK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in einigen Wochen kommt mein AC. Ich will einige Teile von meinem CC übernehmen.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Ralf,
Ich hab einen Synthace oversized Vorbau in 75 mit einem Race Face Next Low Riser und bin sehr zufrieden

Gruß Frank


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2010)

Habt ihr eigentlich mal den Manitou Evolver ISX-6 probiert.
Hier sprechen alle immer dass der Fox DHX Air die Referenz sein soll, dass kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen.

Hatte ihn selber eine Zeitlang im Tourenbike und auch von Erfahrung einiger anderer Seiten ist das Teil eine echte Alternative zum Fox. Funktioniert imho sogar besser, zumindest im Nachhinein etwas progressiver.

Bei Anschaffung meines FR habe ich DHX und DHX Air verglichen und war vom Air eigentlich total enttäuscht. Gut für mein Gewicht jetz vielleicht nicht supergeeignet aber das Teil hab ich aufpumpen müssen dass es nicht durchlägt, grauenvoll darunter hat die ganze Performance gelitten.

Der Evolver hingegen war echt angenehm und hat auch bei meinem Gewicht noch sensibel angesprochen.


----------



## RalfK (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Frank,

welchen Syntace? Den 139er? 

RalfK


----------



## sluette (25. Februar 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Gut für mein Gewicht jetz vielleicht nicht supergeeignet aber das Teil hab ich aufpumpen müssen dass es nicht durchlägt, grauenvoll darunter hat die ganze Performance gelitten.



weiss zwar nicht von welchem gewicht du ausgehst aber ich tippe dann mal ein bischen mehr. 
ich bring mit fully loaded (mit rucksack und zip & zap) knapp 100kg auf die waage. den monarch musste ich im AM mit knapp 19bar fahren, sonst ging er in die knie. beim dhx reichen etwas mehr als 14bar völlig aus. 
manitou habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, dhx bleibt meine no.1  !


----------



## softbiker (25. Februar 2010)

da packste nomal 20 kilos drauf dann kann ich auch ausrüstung mitnehmen und muss nicht nackat fahren.


----------



## frankweber (25. Februar 2010)

RalfK schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> welchen Syntace? Den 139er?
> 
> RalfK


 
Superforce 75 
Next carbon XC 68o mm 38 mm Rise 5 Grad back

mfg Frank

Ps Gesamtrad wiegt fahrfertig 11.95 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalfK (25. Februar 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Superforce 75
> Next carbon XC 68o mm 38 mm Rise 5 Grad back
> 
> mfg Frank
> ...



Klingt gut, aber ich kann mich nicht zu einem Carbon-Lenker überwinden. Zumal ich dann meinen Speedhub-Schaltgriff auswechseln müsste.

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorbau ;-) ???

RalfK


----------



## frankweber (25. Februar 2010)

RalfK schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich kann mich nicht zu einem Carbon-Lenker überwinden. Zumal ich dann meinen Speedhub-Schaltgriff auswechseln müsste.
> 
> Hat sonst noch jemand einen Vorbau ;-) ???
> 
> RalfK


 

Den Lenker hatte ich noch rumliegen, es geht doch vieles, ich würd Dir auf alle Fälle  OS = 31.8er empfehlen, das fühlt sich immer steifer an als der Standard.

Den Thomson Vorbau in Kombi mit der elite oder masterpiece hab ich auch an anderen Bikes und ist auch prima. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## RalfK (26. Februar 2010)

Frank,

der Tipp mit Thomson ist super. Gefällt mir besser als tune, race face und Syntace.

Meine Fragen:
Reichen die 350mm beim Helius AC (bei 1,76cm und Rahmengröße M)? 
Welcher Lenker würde dazu passen?
Was anderes: Ist der Kettenstrebenschutz beim AC serienmäßig?

Viele Grüße, 
RalfK


----------



## Zep2008 (26. Februar 2010)

nein, mir reichen 350mm nicht.
Ich, 175cm  AC in M.

Der Strebenschutz ist Serie

Stefan


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (26. Februar 2010)

RalfK schrieb:


> Klingt gut, aber ich kann mich nicht zu einem Carbon-Lenker überwinden. Zumal ich dann meinen Speedhub-Schaltgriff auswechseln müsste.



Hallo Ralf!



			
				Rohloff AG schrieb:
			
		

> *Rohloff Drehgriff und Carbon Lenker
> Kann ein Carbon Lenker in Verbindung mit dem Rohloff Drehgriff verwendet werden?*
> 
> Im Prinzip ist das möglich, wenn der Durchmesser korrekt ist (7/8") und das angegebene Drehmoment von 1 Nm strikt eingehalten wird (1Nm).
> ...



Ich denke den Syntace-Carbonteilen kannst Du ruhigen Gewissens vertrauen... 

Viele Grüße,
David


----------



## frankweber (26. Februar 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab im CC RO 3 Jahre lang Rohloff Drehgriff auf Syntace Carbonlenker gefahren - null probleme.

Und im FR lange Gravity light ohne Probleme - selbst in Winterberg ohne Ausfälle.

Gruß Frank


----------



## RalfK (27. Februar 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> nein, mir reichen 350mm nicht.
> Ich, 175cm  AC in M.
> 
> Der Strebenschutz ist Serie
> ...



Dazu nochmals eine Frage: Die Stütze an meinem CC ist 23,5cm vom Sitzrohrende bis Sattelaufnahme herausgezogen. Das AC hat eine Sitzrohrlänge von 460mm zu 475mm beim CC.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass meine Sattelstütze beim AC dann 25cm heraus ragen müsste? 

RalfK


----------



## Zep2008 (28. Februar 2010)

So sieht es bei mir aus, Schrittmaß 80cm

1.Bild 410mm Thomsen Elite um 2cm gekürzt
2.Bild "
3.Bild 350mm FSA ungekürzt

Das Oberrohr fällt beim AC stärker ab als beim CC. minimale Einstecktiefe Unterkante Oberrohr.








-












-


----------



## RalfK (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo Zep2008,

vielen Dank für Deine Mühe ;-) Jetzt ist mir das klar: Unterkante Oberrohr. Demnach spielt sich unter 400mm wohl nichts bei mir ab.

Spricht eigentlich was gegen tune'e Starkes Stück?

RalfK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmatthi (24. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte den hinterbau meines AC´s gerne mal ein bisschen pflegen und habe festgestellt, dass es leider auf der Nicolaihomepage keine manuals hierzu gibt... gelten die gleichen Gesetze wie beim AM? wobei doch beim AC ausschließlich gleitlager verbaut sind?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Kingmatthi


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2010)

is des gleiche. Viel Spazz beim Schrauben


----------



## kingmatthi (25. März 2010)

Vielen Dank Herr Guru

verrätst Du mir auch was über die Drehmomente der Lagerstellen, denn da hab ich auch nix gefunden...???


----------



## guru39 (25. März 2010)

3-4Nm. Kontermadenschraube handfest.


----------



## kingmatthi (25. März 2010)

Nochmal vielen Dank, Herr Guru


----------



## Daeggae (12. April 2010)

Hey!

bin neu hier im Forum, habe bis jetzt schon viel gelesen aber nie geschrieben...

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Nicolai zuzulegen, evtl. ein Helius AC, will aber gerne vorher mal son Teil live sehen bzw fahren.
Hier scheinen einige Leute mehr als nur ein Nicolai zu haben, allesamt große Fans und sehr begeistert, gibt es hier so etwas wie eine Anlaufstelle für
"kann ich mal bei dir vorbeikommen und mir dein Fahrrad anschaun ?" 
auf rein privater Basis?

Wohne in Regensburg und habe hier noch keinen Laden in der Nähe gefunden der eins da hätte...

Gruß Daeggae


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (13. April 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> 3-4Nm. Kontermadenschraube handfest.



Sind das deine Erfahrungswerte? Ich habe nÃ¤mlich auch keine konkrete Angabe in den Manuals entdeckt. 



			
				Nicolai-Manual schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schraube sollte so fest gespannt sein, dass das montierte Bauteil spielfrei sitzt. Dieser â0-Zustandâ wird optisch deutlich, da bei der optimalen Vorspannung das Schmierfett nicht mehr weiter aus dem Spalt zwischen der IGUS-Scheibe und der Stirnseite des gegenÃ¼berliegenden Lagersitzes tritt. Das montierte Bauteil sollte sich nun durch leichte Handkraft bewegen lassen, aber nicht durch sein eigenes Gewicht heruntersinken.



Ich habe das genau so gemacht und die Lagerdeckel meines Helius AM dabei vermutlich mit deutlich weniger als 3-4Nm vorgespannt. Wobei die obige Angabe fÃ¼r die Montage des Umlenkhebels nahezu nutzlos ist, sofern bereits die Schwinge und die Druckstreben montiert sind und nicht mehr durch das "Eigengewicht heruntersinken", dann passiert das mit montiertem Umlenkhebel auch nicht, egal mit welcher Vorspannung der beiden Umlenkhebellager.


----------



## vinc (14. April 2010)

Ich habe das genau so gemacht und die Lagerdeckel meines Helius AM dabei vermutlich mit deutlich weniger als 3-4Nm vorgespannt. Wobei die obige Angabe für die Montage des Umlenkhebels nahezu nutzlos ist, sofern bereits die Schwinge und die Druckstreben montiert sind und nicht mehr durch das "Eigengewicht heruntersinken", dann passiert das mit montiertem Umlenkhebel auch nicht, egal mit welcher Vorspannung der beiden Umlenkhebellager.[/QUOTE]
 Hallo flyingscot, 

wie ja auch schon zu lesen ist, soll sich Nichts an deinem Heck von allein bewegen. 
Du musst in jedem Fall eine gewisse Handkraft einleiten um Bewegung zu erzeugen.
Die Einstellungssache ist von Rahmen zu Rahmen unterschiedlich und wird individuell eingestellt, du solltest also mit viel Feingefühl an die Einstellung deines Hinterbaus gehen. 
Spätestens auf dem Trail wirst du merken wie gut du gearbeitet hast. 

Viele Grüße

Vinc


----------



## frankweber (17. April 2010)

Ein kleines Update von meinem AC :
neuer Lenker und neue Gabel










11,8 kg so wie es da steht


----------



## guru39 (17. April 2010)

Total geil


----------



## HypnoKröte (17. April 2010)

Teileliste ? PS : richtig Fett das Grün, aber die Reifen sind nicht dein Ernst oder ?


----------



## frankweber (17. April 2010)

Die Reifen sind 2. 4 er und ich hab schon heftig probiert einen platt zu fahren und es will mir einfach nicht gelingen.
Ich hab üblicherweise so zwischen 8 und 12 tausend km im Jahr auf dem bike ( Rennrad,Crosser so 2000, der Rest MTB ) und normalerweise max 1 Platten/ Jahr Der Reifen hat geil grip und ist wenn tubeless montiert echt prima.
Hab dem auf dem Rc getestet und für gut befunden, da hab ich es einfach probiert.
Bin beim AC mit FAt Albert gestartet und dann über den Ardent zum RR gekommen.

WEr öfters platt fährt, sollte den halt nicht nehmen.

Im Übrigen hatte bikebauer auf dem neu vorgestellten Am Nucleon den MK supersonic, den krieg sogar ich platt. und das Rad spielt in einer anderen Liga mit 170 FW.

Erlaubt ist was gefällt. und mein AC kann auch beim Marathon mitfahren, für den 601 er würd ich aber auch was Anderes fahren.

Gruß Frank


----------



## frankweber (17. April 2010)

Teile:
Rahmen elox M 
Gabel Revelation team 2010
Steuersatz Crankbrothers Sage FR Edelstahl
1 Spacer rot 1 Spacer grün von Reset je 5 mm, weil ich den Gabelschaft nie kürzer als 19,5 schneide
Dämpfer Monarch 200 4.2 tune b 
Stütze P6 carbon 
Sattel Spec. toupe
Sattelspanner Tune Würger
Hinterrad Maxle light 
LRS Hope 2 mit Flo und Cx Ray und Polyax rot von Speer
Cassette Sram rot 
Schaltung Xo grün medium
Züge Jagwire
Röllchen mit Ceramik und Aluschrauben am Schaltwerk 
( im Moment ERsatzschaltwerk montiert, da Rekla)
Kette kmc 
Umwerfer XTR 
Innenlager Reset Hollowlite
Kurbel Deus Limited Edition 
Pedal Reset grün
Bemsen Formula R 1 180 schwimmende Scheiben 
Alle Schrauben Titan grün oder natur Schrauben ohne Last auch Alu 
Tubelessset von No tubes , Reifen RR 2.4 
Lenker Deus rot
Vorbau Superforce oversize 75 mm, Titanschrauben grün
Griffe RF

Gruß Frank


----------



## abbath (17. April 2010)

Ich find's richtig gut. Einzig die Kurbel finde ich nicht optimal, obwohl das mit dem Rot schon eine gute Sache ist


----------



## RalfK (18. April 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

vorgestern ist mein AC gekommen, ich habe es natürlich gleich aufgebaut. Nach 10 sehr zufriedenen Jahren Helius CC bin ich doch überrascht, wie die Verarbeitung bei Nicolai nochmals zugelegt hat. Der Rahmen ist ein Traum und jeden Cent Wert. Das Finish ist perfekt aber leider noch matter wie bei meinem CC - ich vermute, feiner Dreck haftet nun noch besser. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen: der Rahmen wiegt 2,8kg statt 2,6 wie angegeben. Gestern und heute habe ich zwei knackige Touren gemacht, geniales Fahrgefühl! Auch überraschend: Auch richtig knackige Steigungen sind problemlos fahrbar!

Mein AC wiegt aktuell 12,69kg fahrfertig mit Speedhub (und Speedskater-Griff)! Diverse Teile werden noch getauscht, ich will unter 12,5kg kommen.

RalfK


----------



## abbath (18. April 2010)

Elegant 

Reicht die Stütze da noch bis unter das Oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalfK (18. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Elegant
> 
> Reicht die Stütze da noch bis unter das Oberrohr?



Jou, siehe vorherige Seiten in diesem thread. Problematisch ist aber eher, den Sattel waagrecht zu bekommen ,-)

RalfK


----------



## kingmatthi (18. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Teile:
> ...
> ...
> ...
> ...



wo gibtsn die?
was wiegtn die?

P.s.: geiles Bike!


----------



## frankweber (18. April 2010)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> wo gibtsn die?
> was wiegtn die?
> 
> P.s.: geiles Bike!


 

Die kanst Du bei N mitbestellen oder aber sogar in diversen Farben, siehe mein AFR in gold, Gewicht  - ich wiegs morgen mal

Gruß Frank


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2010)

@RalfK

geiles Teil - wäre genau mein Design
dann müsste doch ohne Speedhub sub 12 drin sein, oder?
(für mich, nicht für dich)

wie groß bist du? is ein XL, oder?


----------



## codit (20. April 2010)

Steht zwar schon in der Helius-Galerie, passt aber hier besser!
AC in Groesse L mit Dose, 14kg komplett:





Der Spacerturm ueberm Vorbau ist mittlerweile weg. Nach 25 Thm in den letzten
Wochen bin ich mehr als begeistert. Das Teil klettert famos, auch ohne Gabelabsenkung.
Abwaerts super soft! Danke, Kalle!!!

@RalfK: ueber Deine Gewichtsangabe bin ich erstaunt, ausser den Fat Alberts in 2.4,
auf die ich aus Sicherheitsgruenden nicht verzichten moechte, habe ich nichts wirklich
Schweres verbaut. Aber egal, die 14 kg meine Aufbaus stoeren mich in keiner Weise


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2010)

schwerere Kurbel
schwerere Felgen
NN vs. FA


----------



## RalfK (20. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> schwerere Kurbel
> schwerere Felgen
> NN vs. FA



Genau, plus
+ schwerere Pedale
+ schwerer Rohloff-Drehgriff (Speedskaters genialer Griff wiegt 38g inkl Griffgummi!)
+ richtig schwere Griffe (meine Schaumgriffe wiegen 16g und sind auch noch einigermaßen komfortabel, auch von Speedskater)
+ Schläuche (ich fahre notubes Dichtmilch)
+ Sattel?
+ Innenlager (AC38)

Bei meinem AC ist schwerer:
- Syntace Superforce 31.8 (sieht geil aus), Du dürftest einen F109 haben, oder?
- Syntace P6 Alu, weil ich auf meinem tyke nur knacken habe, was ich hier vermeiden wollte

Mit den den NN's hatte ich übrigens noch nie Probleme, trotzdem fahre ich vorne einen SnakeSkin, hinten einen Evo - jeweils 2.25er. Die FA's hatte ich mal vor Jahren einen Winter drauf und ich bildete mir ein, die saugen mir die Kraft aus den Knochen...

Das Gewicht stimmt, einzeln gewogen und auch komplett ;-)

@der-gute: Nein, ist ein M, ich bin 1,76m.

RalfK


----------



## der-gute (20. April 2010)

Mann, ich bekomm wohl nie ne Chance auf ein sub 12  Kilo Helius AC


----------



## codit (20. April 2010)

RalfK schrieb:


> Genau, plus
> + schwerere Pedale
> + schwerer Rohloff-Drehgriff (Speedskaters genialer Griff wiegt 38g inkl Griffgummi!)
> + richtig schwere Griffe (meine Schaumgriffe wiegen 16g und sind auch noch einigermaßen komfortabel, auch von Speedskater)
> ...


 

Sorry RalfK,

sollte keine Zweifel an Deiner Waage sein!
Bei mir:

- Pedale XTR schwerer als Schneebesen, o.k.
- Tune Rolff Drehgriff, etwa gleiches Gewicht ohne Gummi
- Griffe + Gummin schwerer, o.k
- Felgen + FA schwerer, o.k., aber ich brauch das
- fahre Schläuche, die Sauerei im (seltenen) Pannenfall
  ist mir zuwidier ---> schwerer o.k.
- Sattel Selle SLK (280 gr), Mehrgewicht keine Ahnung
- kurbel Innenlager XT, Mehrgewicht keine Ahnung

Trotzdem erstaunlich, dass dabie 1300 kg mehr rausskommen.
Kein Zweifel, nur staunen!!!

Viel Spass, Ride On
Gruesse
codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (20. April 2010)

ralfk schrieb:


> bei meinem ac ist schwerer:
> - syntace superforce 31.8 (sieht geil aus), du dürftest einen f109 haben, oder?
> Ralfk


 
f139


----------



## abbath (20. April 2010)

codit schrieb:


> 1300 kg mehr



Jesus Christ. Und ich dachte, mein Bike sei schwer...


----------



## fuzzball (20. April 2010)

ist das AC Jahrgang 2010 200gr schwerer geworden? Bis auf die Kettenstrebe hat sich doch beim AC nichts verändert oder liegt die an den Rohloff Ausfallenden?


PS. finde beide AC


----------



## codit (20. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Jesus Christ. Und ich dachte, mein Bike sei schwer...


 
UUps, ein Bier zuviel bei mir?
1300 gr waren gemeint


----------



## frankweber (20. April 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> Mann, ich bekomm wohl nie ne Chance auf ein sub 12 Kilo Helius AC


 

Bei Xl wird das sicher schwierig, wenn Du auch noch ordentlich Gewicht haben solltes kannst Du ja nirgendwo richtig Leichtbau betreiben.

Dann wären aber sub 13 auch in Ordnung, oder ?


----------



## RalfK (21. April 2010)

@fuzzball: Keine Ahnung, was hat sich denn an den Kettenstreben geändert? Die OEM-Ausfallenden dürften kaum was ausmachen. Fakt ist: Mein AC in M, schwarz eloxiert wiegt 2800g.

@codit: Keine Angst, ich bin nicht empfindlich ;-)

Tja, die Summe aller Teile machen das Gesamtgewicht aus:

- AC in Größe M zu L 100g (vorausgesetzt, alle ACs sind schwerer als angegeben, was hast Du gewogen?)
- Ich habe Xpedo-Pedale (SPD) dran, die wiegen 220g (statt 360??? bei der XTR), sind aber wartungsbedürftig, die XTR halten ja ewig.
- Den tune Rolff habe ich am tyke, der Speedskater-Griff ist besser. Rolff plus Rohloff- Griffgummi = 68g, Speedskater 38g.
- Der Fizik Aliante Carbon wiegt ca. 50g weniger und ist (für meinen Hintern) sehr bequem
- Gute Schläuche wiegen ca. 100-120g mehr als notubes.
- Meine letzen Gummigriffe (Race Face good&evil) wogen 100g.
- ZTR Crest ca. 200g weniger, CX-Ray Speichen (Alu-Nippel) machen vielleicht auch nochmals was aus.
- NN 2.25 zu FA 2.4 200g?

Das sind schon alleine ca. 950g.

Knackt Deine P6 und bekommst Du die problemlos mit den angegebenen Drehmomenten fest? Ich nicht ;-(

Viele Grüße, 
RalfK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (21. April 2010)

kingmatthi schrieb:


> wo gibtsn die?
> was wiegtn die?
> 
> P.s.: geiles Bike!


 

Hab es gewogen für Dich:
Die original Nicolai Achse zum Schrauben 62 g 
Die Maxle 135 x 12 von 2009 wiegt         104g
*Maxle light gold elox 2010 in meinem Afr wiegt  64 g hat irgendwas um die 50/60  bei hibike gekostet.*

Gruß Frank


----------



## Zep2008 (21. April 2010)

wiegt 13,9 kg


----------



## kingmatthi (21. April 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Hab es gewogen für Dich:
> Die original Nicolai Achse zum Schrauben 62 g
> Die Maxle 135 x 12 von 2009 wiegt         104g
> *Maxle light gold elox 2010 in meinem Afr wiegt  64 g hat irgendwas um die 50/60  bei hibike gekostet.*
> ...



Vielen Dank!

womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre... 1g sparen heißt 1 zahlen...


----------



## khaos (21. April 2010)

Was mir gerade so auffällt: Getränkehalterung ist nicht möglich, am AC, oder?


----------



## der-gute (21. April 2010)

was bitte ist nicht möglich an einem Nicolai?

Kalle macht was du willst...fast jedenfalls!


----------



## Zep2008 (21. April 2010)

Siehst du ihn nicht? Passt aber nur eine 0,5l Puppe rein.


----------



## khaos (21. April 2010)

Schon klar. Habe mich irgendwie verguckt, weil die Züge da so lang gehen^^


----------



## codit (21. April 2010)

RalfK;7071335
 
Knackt Deine P6 und bekommst Du die problemlos mit den angegebenen Drehmomenten fest? Ich nicht ;-(
 
[/quote schrieb:
			
		

> Hab sie am AC und seit 3 Jahren am Argon Hardtail. An beiden
> kein Knacken und fester Sitz ohne zuviel Kraft am Tune-Würger.
> 
> Die Frage des Gewichtsunterschieds ist fuer mich geklaert, ich danke
> ...


----------



## codit (21. April 2010)

khaos schrieb:


> Was mir gerade so auffällt: Getränkehalterung ist nicht möglich, am AC, oder?


 
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Flaschenhalter dran (King C. Titan). In
meinem L-Rahmen passen 750 ml Liter-Flaschen gerade so rein.
Rausziehen ohne Probs nur nach rechts (wg. DT-Lookouthebel).


----------



## fuzzball (22. April 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2010)

an alle AC Eigner,
was für Vorbautenformate (Länge und Winkel) fahrt ihr? Glaubt ihr es macht einen Unterschied ob 80 oder 90mm (den präverierten gibt es nur in 90), 75 waren mir nach dem Erfahrungen auf dem AM zu kurz; würde zudem noch -5 Grad  und Flatbar fahren, um auch bergauf genug Druck aufs VR zu bekommen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## frankweber (28. April 2010)

"eher nicht so gut" um es zurückhaltend zu sagen, denn es ist kein CC Rad und die Leichtigkeit, mit der Du den Bock bei nem 75 er ( superforce ) hochziehst für dynamische Fahrmanöver opferst Du einer " erhöhten Marathontauglichkeit mit eingeschränktem Bergabpotential"

Ich dreh die Gabel übrigens nie rein und mir steigt das Vorderrad überhapt nicht trotz Deus und 75 er Vorbau mit positiver Steigung

Gruß Frank


----------



## fuzzball (28. April 2010)

kann ja auch den +5 Grad mit 90mm nehmen/testen, der 75mm war mir am AM definitiv zu kurz; denke ich werde mal beide testen, hab mir mal den Lenker fürs Perp bestellt und wollte ihn später am AC verbauen  (700mm breite und 175gr)



wenn ich mit dem 90mm Vorbauten nicht klar komme kann ich ja immer noch auf den weicheren 80mm umsteigen.


----------



## thefaked (29. April 2010)

Den deutlich schöneren Elite X4 gibts auch in 80mm


----------



## fuzzball (29. April 2010)

aber nicht mit dem benötigten Schaftdurchmesser von 1.5xx


----------



## thefaked (29. April 2010)

Stimmt, da war ja was


----------



## Springhecht (1. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2010)

bin mal gespannt wie die kiste fertig ausschaut. momentan find ich das orange völlig fehl am platz


----------



## Springhecht (1. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco2 (1. Mai 2010)

@springhecht
Seh ich recht, hast du den Rahmen vorm Eloxieren poliert? Wie ging das von statten?
Sieht wirklcih gut aus!


----------



## OldSchool (1. Mai 2010)

Sieht eher wie Gold aus oder täuscht das?


----------



## der-gute (1. Mai 2010)

es glänzt halt so, das es wie Gold aussieht

is für mich aber auch irgendwie ein Fremdkörper, der andersfarbige Hinterbau...


----------



## Springhecht (1. Mai 2010)

-


----------



## sluette (1. Mai 2010)

warum hast du ihn nicht gleich so geordert ? bei nicolai werden die lager und kontaktflächen doch erst nach der oberflächenbschichung auf endmass gedreht, gebohrt, gefräst oder was weiss denn ich ?


----------



## Springhecht (1. Mai 2010)

@sluette: warum...warum...warum ist die Banane krumm?? Vielleicht bist du eben einfach nicht Freak genug um es zu verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (2. Mai 2010)

ich war schon freak, da waren....  
mich interessiert ob das resultat gravierend anders ausschaut als original nicolai ?


----------



## Trail-Tom (2. Mai 2010)

Jetzt habe ich auch die passenden Felgen zu den Reifen...;-)
Bin super-zufrieden mit dem AC!!! Ein tolles "Handling-Bike" für kniffeliges Terrain...


----------



## RalfK (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

nach mehr als 1000km mit dem AC bin ich noch immer sehr zufrieden. Ein Problem habe ich aber gefunden: Beim AC setzen meine Kurbeln (175er) des öfteren auf, ein Effekt, den ich bei meinem 2000er CC fast nie hatte - ich muss mich also umgewöhnen.

Klar, das AC hat einen sehr niedrigen Schwerpunkt, vermutlich ein Grund, warum ich mich darauf so wohl fühle.

Lt. aktuellen technischen Daten hat das AC +11 mm und das CC +14mm Tretlagerhöhe zu Achse - 3mm können eigentlich nicht die Ursache sein.

Wie ist das bei Euch?
RalfK


----------



## Timmy35 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich denke, dass die Geometrie-Daten im unbelasteten Zustand gemessen sind.

Das AC hat mehr Federweg und Du fährst es wahrscheinlich mit mehr negativ Federweg, so dass das Tretlager im belasteten Zustand nochmals gut 1 cm tiefer als beim CC ist.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## RalfK (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Christian,

danke, aber soviel dürfte das auch nicht ausmachen. Vielleicht hatte mein frühes CC eine noch höhere Tretlagerposition.

Danke!


----------



## JAY-L (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

bis Freitag war ich mir absolut sicher das ich mir für 2011 ein AC aufbaue.
Dann war ich Fr und Sa in Saalbach beim Freeridefestival und hab mir dort für die beiden Tage ein Rotwild R.E.D ONE  2009 geliehen und mit dem Gerät ca. 10000 Hm vernichtet. Das Rotwild hatte 160/175 mm. Allerdings hab ich warscheinlich aufgrund der Schlechten Abstimmung nur ca. 150mm FW genutzt.

Jetzt bin ich mir nimmer so sicher ob es evtl. nicht doch ein AM werden soll.

Das Ac hatte ich mir ausgesucht wiel ich damit evtl. unter die 12000g kommen würde.
Das wird mit dem AM nixmehr.

Das Rad soll voll Tourentauglich sein und auch richtig schön klettern können.

Was mach ich denn Jetzt?

Gruß
Max


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juli 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> bis Freitag war ich mir absolut sicher das ich mir für 2011 ein AC aufbaue.
> Dann war ich Fr und Sa in Saalbach beim Freeridefestival und hab mir dort für die beiden Tage ein Rotwild R.E.D ONE 2009 geliehen und mit dem Gerät ca. 10000 Hm vernichtet. Das Rotwild hatte 160/175 mm. Allerdings hab ich warscheinlich aufgrund der Schlechten Abstimmung nur ca. 150mm FW genutzt.
> ...


 

Moin Max,
auf die Frage kann ich zwar nicht objektiv antworten, aber mir ging's ähnlich: Mein Hardtail hat mir für Touren nicht mehr gereicht (wenn der Trail mal richtig spaßig wurde, machte der Hobel nicht mehr richtig mit). Der Nachfolger sollte also was wegstecken können, aber leicht genug bleiben um Kilo- und Höhenmeter weiterhin adäquat beweltigen zu können. Ich hab mich dann auch lange hin und hergeworfen zwischen AC und AM, bis ich das hier gelesen hab:



riffl schrieb:


> Tach Leute,
> 
> so nun habe ich das AC schon einige Zeit und muss sagen, dass es wirklich eine Macht ist.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn man die DH-Strecke in Winterberg damit runtersemmeln kann, langt's für die Spaßpassagen auf meinen gewaltigeren Touren allemal. Dann bin ich über diesen günstigen gebrauchten AC Rahmen gefallen und die Sache war klar 

Dazu muss ich erwähnen, dass ich für die Härtefälle ein AFR hab  Wenn man also EIN Rad für ALLES will, dann würde ich persönlich wahrscheinlich zu einem AM mit AFR-Unterrohr greifen. Da dürfen dann 565mm-Gabeln (180er) rein und ich glaub, es darf dann auch uneingeschränkt im Bikepark benutzt werden.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte bei der Entscheidungsfindung behilflich sein 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## JAY-L (13. Juli 2010)

Hey Jo,

danke schon mal für die Meinung.





Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn man die DH-Strecke in Winterberg damit runtersemmeln kann, langt's für die Spaßpassagen auf meinen gewaltigeren Touren allemal.



Winterberg kenn ich nicht aber die Trails in Saalbach Hinterglemm wahren so wie man es sich vorstellt: Teils Flowig und acuh wieder Technisch mit wurzeln und Stufen




Kontragonist schrieb:


> Wenn man also EIN Rad für ALLES will, dann würde ich persönlich wahrscheinlich zu einem AM mit AFR-Unterrohr greifen. Da dürfen dann 565mm-Gabeln (180er) rein und ich glaub, es darf dann auch uneingeschränkt im Bikepark benutzt werden.



Eine 180mm Gabel kommt für mich definitiv nicht in frage. Bei 160mm ist schluss. Wenn dann der Federweg nicht mehr reicht wird halt geschoben.
Sprünge und Drops die Höher als 50 cm sind sind auch nicht mein ding.
Ich denke Das AM mit gut abgestimmten 160mm kann weit mehr als ich kann. 

Bleibt nur die Frage ob das AC auch reicht das wäre halt mindestens 1 kg leichter. 

PS. ich bin heut die Hammerschmidt mal Probegefahren und das Ding kommt definitiv!!


Gruß
Max


----------



## timtim (13. Juli 2010)

mit den zitierten aussagen von usern die grad euphorisch ihr neues spielzeug eingeweiht haben sollte man vorsichtig umgehen .
das besagte AC ist inzwischen und bereits seit ende februar in meinem besitz ,so toll kann es also mit der begeisterung nicht gewesen sein ,es wurde durch ein 901 ersetzt !
mir war das egal ,das bike passt ,feines spielzeug !
wer allerdings viel auf tour ist sollte keinesfalls einen zu kleinen rahmen nehmen, M bei 1,84m größe würd ich dann nicht empfehlen..................

gruß tim²


----------



## Kontragonist (13. Juli 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> mit den zitierten aussagen von usern die grad euphorisch ihr neues spielzeug eingeweiht haben sollte man vorsichtig umgehen .
> das besagte AC ist inzwischen und bereits seit ende februar in meinem besitz ,so toll kann es also mit der begeisterung nicht gewesen sein ,es wurde durch ein 901 ersetzt !
> mir war das egal ,das bike passt ,feines spielzeug !
> wer allerdings viel auf tour ist sollte keinesfalls einen zu kleinen rahmen nehmen, M bei 1,84m größe würd ich dann nicht empfehlen..................
> ...


 
Hey tim: wenn du das Raderl noch fährst und zufrieden bist, dann hat's den Härtetest in Winterberg ja gut überstanden 

Hey Max: ich hoffe, dass mein AC diesen Monat noch fertig wird (warte noch auf ein paar Teile). Kleine Sprünge und Drops gehören für mich unbedingt dazu und das wird das AC auch mitmachen (müssen). Wenn Rumgehopse für dich eh nix ist, ist das AM wahrscheinlich überdimensioniert.

Die Hammerschmidt ist auf alle Fälle klasse (hab sie am AFR) aber sie geht schon ganz ordentlich aufs Gewicht  ob du dann noch auf 12 kg kommst weiß ich nicht. Ans AC kommt bei mir ne klassische 2-fach-Kurbel.

Gruß
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (13. Juli 2010)

Hi Tim,

wie ist deine Aussage zu verstehen?
Hast du dein AC verkauft und durch ein 901 ersetzt oder hast du deins Gebraucht gekauft das der Vorbesitzer durch ein 901 ersetzt hat.

Welche größe würdest du für mich 180cm groß und SL 86 cm empfehlen?

Gruß
Max


----------



## checkb (14. Juli 2010)

Tim fährt ein AC.


----------



## codit (14. Juli 2010)

@JAY-L

Habe mit 180cm und 84cm Schrittlaenge fast Deine Masse und wuerde
Dir fuer Tour-Einsatz unbedingt Groesse L empfehlen.

Mit meinem AC in L bin ich nach 4 Monaten Einsatz und 85 Thm einfach voll
zufrieden. Geht aufwaerts (vor allem auf rauhem Trail) besser als mein Argon-HT.
Abwaerts ist es eine Saenfte. Bei Tour-Einsatz werde ich das AC immer einem
AM vorziehen.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## codit (14. Juli 2010)

Mal wieder ein Bild, damit es hier nicht zu textlastig wird!


----------



## JAY-L (15. Juli 2010)

Mit der Größe habt ihr mich jetzt Etwas verunsichert.

Ich hab im moment ein Argon CC in M.

Eigentlich hatte ich mit einem AC in M geplant.

Wie würde sich denn ein AC in M auswirken würde ich mit den Knien am Lenker /Schalthebeln anstossen? 
Was hat ein L bei einer Tour für einen Vorteil gegenüber einem M?

Gruß
Max


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juli 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Wie würde sich denn ein AC in M auswirken würde ich mit den Knien am Lenke /Schalthebeln anstossen?
> Was hat ein L bei einer Tour für einen Vorteil gegenüber einem M?



Ich selber habe zwar ein Helius AM, aber die Problematik ist sehr ähnlich: Die aktuelle modernen Geometrien, wie sie beim AC oder AM realisiert sind, haben ein steilen Sitzwinkel und einen eher flachen Lenkwinkel. Gerade wenn man für lange Touren eine Sattelüberhöhung einstellt rücken durch diese Winkel der Sattel und der Lenker näher zusammen als bei älteren Konstruktionen.

Bei meinen 1.80m Länge habe ich ein AM in Größe M. Längere Touren sind kein Problem, allerdings sitze ich schon sehr kompakt und aufrecht, trotz 75mm Vorbau. Für den reinen gemäßigten Toureneinsatz dürfte der Abstand Sattel-Lenker gerne einige Zentimeter größer sein, die stärkere Körperstreckung und tiefere Körperlage wären für die Vortriebserzeugung vorteilhaft. Da dies allerdings die Downhill- und Sprungeigenschaften beeinträchtigt, bleibt es ein Kompromiss.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (15. Juli 2010)

@ codit: Schönes Rad! 

Warum hast Du den Hinterbau trotz dieser Gabel am Umlenkhebel nur in's zweite Loch von unten eingehängt (oder ist das eine 140er Gabel)? 

Und warum hat der Umlenkhebel vier Einhänge-Positionen anstatt wie im AC-PDF erwähnt, drei?


----------



## codit (15. Juli 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Mit der Größe habt ihr mich jetzt Etwas verunsichert.
> 
> Ich hab im moment ein Argon CC in M.
> 
> ...


 
Bei L sitze ich noch hinreichend gestreckt für lange Uphills, aber natuerlich
deutlich entspannter als bei meinem Argon RoCC (ist auch L). Anstossen
wirst Du auch beim M nicht, aber eben recht aufrecht sitzen.

Was Dir besser behagt, musst Du selbst entscheiden und eventuell
auch mal durch Probefahrt ausprobieren, ist sicher zum Teil Geschmacks-
und Gewoehnungssache. Ich fahre uebrigens 105mm Vorbau, Potential Richtung aufrecht waere als auch bei L noch da.

Mit unserer Koerpergroesse 180 liegt man bei Nicolai genau im Grenzbereich
zwischen M und L.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## codit (15. Juli 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> @ codit: Schönes Rad!
> 
> Warum hast Du den Hinterbau trotz dieser Gabel am Umlenkhebel nur in's zweite Loch von unten eingehängt (oder ist das eine 140er Gabel)?
> 
> Und warum hat der Umlenkhebel vier Einhänge-Positionen anstatt wie im AC-PDF erwähnt, drei?


 

Danke  !

AC-Umlenkhebel hat 4 Positionen, nur die unteren 3 sind zur Nutzung bestimmt.

Die Federwegsangaben im PDF beziehen sich auf 51mm Hub des Daempfers.
Der DT XM180 hat 55mm, macht in mittlerer Position des Umlenkhebels ca.
140mm Federweg, passt also zur 150mm Gabel.

Ich bevorzuge eine Hinterbauabstimmung mit viel Sag fuer gute Traktion in
technischen Uphills. In der mittleren Position bleibt das Heck trotzdem
sehr schoen ruehig.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (15. Juli 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Mit der Größe habt ihr mich jetzt Etwas verunsichert.
> 
> Ich hab im moment ein Argon CC in M.
> 
> ...



bei dem kleineren rahmen sitzt man einfach zu kompakt für längere aufwärtsorientierte touren.das macht sich bemerkbar je steiler der anstieg wird .irgendwann hat man das gefühl  nach hinten auf den rücken zu fallen(maikäfereffekt) ,der schwerpunkt verlagert sich immer weiter nach hinten übers hinterrad durch diese gewichtsverlagerung /hebelwirkung ,verändert sich auch der druck auf den dämpfer der dann weiter zusammensackt.
was wiederum den "maikäfereffekt" noch erhöht.............
ein teufelskreis - aber sicherlich kein AC spezifisches phänomen

gruß tim²


----------



## flyingscot (15. Juli 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> irgendwann hat man das gefühl  nach hinten auf den rücken zu fallen(maikäfereffekt) ,der schwerpunkt verlagert sich immer weiter nach hinten übers hinterrad durch diese gewichtsverlagerung /hebelwirkung ,verändert sich auch der druck auf den dämpfer der dann weiter zusammensackt.



Also das sehe ich ganz anders! Die Kettenstrebe und auch der Sitzwinkel ist bei dem Helius AM/AC nicht anders als bei einem CC-Hardtail/Fully.

D.h. beim Uphill gibt es daher eigentlich kein Hecklastigkeitsproblem. Auch der Sag erhöht sich nur unwesentlich, wenn man Last auf das Vorderrad bringt.

Größere Probleme macht da erfahrungsgemäß die hohe Front und der flache Lenkwinkel. D.h. es wird etwas "unbequem" die Last auf dem Vorderrad zu bekommen, da man quasi auf dem Lenker liegt. Der flache Lenkwinkel macht die Steuerung bei extrem steilen und langsamen Uphill sehr nervös. Über eine Gabelabsenkung ist das dann aber kein Problem und dabei wird gleich der Sitzwinkel noch steiler.

Mein AM klettert mit der Fox 36 Talas-Absenkung und der 20-34-Untersetzung besser als jedes CC-Bike.

Aber auch die Absenkung ändert an der Sitzgeometrie nichts: der kompakte Sattel-Lenkerabstand ist eben nicht so vortriebseffizient, wie eine gestreckte, tiefe Sitzposition. Die könnte man durchaus erreichen, wenn man z.B. einen 120mm-Vorbau negativ montiert oder einen größeren Rahmen verwendet, dann aber auf Kosten der Bergab- und Trickperformance.


----------



## timtim (16. Juli 2010)

ja ,schön für dich..........
deine meinung gegen meine er*fahr*ung mit dem rad !offensichtlich sammelt ja jeder andere eindrücke beim biken  !
nichts für ungut aber diese liteville-forumsdiskussionen bringen m.m. nach nicht viel.
hier wollte ein user lediglich einen ratschlag  zur passenden rahmengrösse.

wieviel cc bikes hast du denn schon antreteten lassen gegen dein am ,das  du dich so weit aus dem fenster lehnen kannst?

tim²


----------



## flyingscot (16. Juli 2010)

timtim schrieb:


> wieviel cc bikes hast du denn schon antreteten lassen gegen dein am ,das  du dich so weit aus dem fenster lehnen kannst?



Ich habe bisher 4 besessen bzw. gefahren. Aktuell besitze ich ein No Saint MaxAri R mit  85mm-Gabel (also ziemlich tiefe Front).
Gerade extreme steile und anspruchsvolle Uphills sind eine Art "Hobby" von mir, nicht auf Zeit, sondern oben ankommen ohne Fuß abzusetzen und dafür ist aktuell das Nicolai meine erste Wahl. Aber definitiv nicht wenn es auf Zeit geht.

Mein CC-Bike klettert auch sehr gut, aber die Traktion ist mit einem Hardtail mit dünnen Reifen, wenig Profil und hohem Luftdruck auf gröberem Untergrund halt nicht so gut wie mit Hinterradfederung und griffigen Enduroreifen mit geringem Luftdruck. Die starke Untersetzung beim AM kompensiert das deutlich höhere Gewicht.

Aber du hast recht: jeder macht andere Erfahrungen.


----------



## dr.juggles (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist wirklich ein leidiges Thema mit der Rahmengröße.

Ich will mir auch ein AC bestellen, aber kann mich nicht zwischen M und L entscheiden 

Ich bin 1,84m klein und 86er Schrittlänge.

Fahre meine Rahmen gerne etwas kompakter zwecks "Spielereien".

Ich bin am Überlegen einen M Rahmen mit L Sitzrohr zu ordern.

Hatte mal ein L Fully mit 60cm Oberrohr da saß ich zu überstreckt drauf, wendig war auch was anderes. Der Radstand kammir auch etwas zu lang vor. Bunny Hops etc gehen mit dem M viel besser und es fährt sich einfach agiler.

Bei meinem jetzigen M wär eigentlich alles ok, bis auf die zu kurze Sitzrohrlänge. Muss bei längeren Touren die Sattelstütze immer extrem ausziehen. Aber die Oberrohrlänge von 58cm beim M ist für mich Subjektiv besser als die 60er vom L. 

mfg

Habe auf jeden Fall keine Lust ein Haufen Geld für die "falsche" Rahmengröße zu versenken.


----------



## Harvester (1. August 2010)

Ich bin mit 1,85 das AC in M aufm Tag der offenen Tür gefahren. Mit längerem Vorbau wäre es noch besser gewesen aber es ging. Ich bin allerdings auch eher der Tourer von daher passt mir ein L Rahmen besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Tom (2. August 2010)

Habe mein AC auch in L geordert (1,86cm) und im Vergleich zu meinem FR in M war das eine gute Wahl.
Ich glaube beim AC in M hätte ich keine Sattelstütze gefunden, die lang genug wäre. Die THOMSON in 410mm ist beim AC in L grenzwertig (ist beim FR in M lang genug).

Beim technischen Uphill und Traktion ist das AC (90er Vorbau) referenzklasse - wahnsinn, was da geht....


----------



## Kohlenjoe (17. August 2010)

Hallo!

Nach langem Mitlesen möchte ich hier nun auch etwas schreiben. Habe mich entschieden ein Helius Ac aufzubauen.

Bis jetzt fahre ich nur ein Hardtail.
Ich bin ca 184 groß und hab ne Schrittlänge von ca 85 -> da ich öfter Touren, Trails, und auch mal nen Marathon damit fahren möchte hab ich mich für die Größe L entschieden - passt auch gut mit der Oberrohrlänge von meinem Hardtail.

Da es das erste Bike ist, welches ich mir selbst aufbaue bräuchte ich ein paar Tips von euch 

geplante Teileliste:

Rahmen: Helius Ac Gr. L
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation U-Turn 150mm mit Maxle
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch 4.2
Bremsen: Avid Elixir Cr 180/180 (gibts grad preiswert & hab ich schon am HT -> Entlüftungskit usw vorhanden)
Laufräder: Hope hoops mit Crest/Flow
Steuersatz: Hope oder Acros
Schaltung: slx-xt-xtr mix einige Teile schon vorhanden

Vorbau,Lenker,Sattel,Sattelstütze werd ich erstmal vom HT übernehmen und dann nach 1-2 Monaten austauschen.

Bei den Laufrädern bin ich mir nicht sicher, geplant sind 2.25-2.35er Reifen mit Tubeless. Der Unterschied von fast 300g zwischen flow und crest - Felge, lässt mich Zweifeln.

Ich wiege Fahrfertig mit Rucksack usw max 85kg, normal eher 75-80.
Fahre gern Trails aber große Sprünge sind nicht geplant, deswegen müsste auch der leichtere ausreichen. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Zum Steuersatz fehlt mir auch die Erfahrung. Eingebaut wird er vom Händler. Preislich sollte er sich auf max. 90 Euro begrenzen. 
Würden diese passen?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;page=1;menu=1000,2,112;mid=222;pgc=2532:2534
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p14994_AH-07S-DH-Steuersatz-22mm-Einpresstiefe.html

Wenn ihr sonst noch irgendwelche Tips/Anregungen habt, sind diese gern Willkommen.

mfg

Christian


----------



## dreamdeep (17. August 2010)

Zum Steuersatz: min. 22mm Einpresstiefe sind Pflicht, deshalb fällt der Hope raus, der Acros passt. Alternativ kannst Du dir noch den Reset anschauen.

Was die Gabel angeht, über das Air-U-Turn der Revelation habe ich bisher oft von Problemem gelesen. Da würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle nochmal schlau machen. Alternative wäre die neue Rock Shox Sektor Coil U-Turn, ist mit 2,1Kg zwar etwas schwerer, die perfomance sollte mit der Stahfeder aber prima sein und das Coil U-Turn ist völlig problemlos. 

Zu den Felgen, ohne Erfahrung mit der Crest zu haben, würde ich bei 80kg zu den Flows tendieren.


----------



## stuk (17. August 2010)

hallo kohlenjoe,
erstmal herzlich willkommen und gute Entscheidung so ein Helius.
Gabel: wenn mit luft-absenkbar dann würde ich eine Fox Talas empfehlen oder eben auch die Stahl Sektor u-turn (von den ähnlichen alten pikes und der Lyrik habe ich noch nie was schlechtes gehört)
Felgen werfe ich noch die DT 500/5.1 ins Spiel.
Steuersatz: Reset oder wenn wirklich unter 90Euro dann den syncross FR. 

Viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen und aufbauen


----------



## Kohlenjoe (17. August 2010)

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Wegen der RS Revelation hab ich mich gerade ein wenig schlau gemacht und bin etwas davon abgekommen...

Eine Fox Talas ist sicher eine schöne Alternative, nur die Gabeln sprengen das Büdget 
Die Sektor klingt ja echt gut, ab wann wird die Lieferbar sein?

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was das noch wird... Foto's gibts wenn es erste Fortschritte gibt.

Grüße


----------



## dreamdeep (17. August 2010)

Ich baue gerade für einen Kumpel ebenfalls ein AC (mit begrenzten Budget) auf und ich habe mich auch für die Sektor entschieden, zuverlässige Technik (Coil U-Turn und MoCo), gute Perfomance, günstig und vom Gewicht in Ordnung, mehr kann man eigentlich nicht verlangen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25685_Sektor-RL-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011.html

Lieferbar vermutlich nach der Eurobike, da der Rahmen erst Ende September kommt, ist das nicht so tragisch.


...


----------



## Kontragonist (17. August 2010)

Zur Revelation Air U-Turn:
Jetz machn ihr mol mei Gawwel net schlescht! Hab am Samstag das AC in allen Bereichen seiner Bestimmung ausprobiert. Bin soweit vollends begeistert. Und die Revelation hat alles sauber glattgebügelt. Jaja: die Aussagen von Usern, die ihr brandneues Spielzeug euphorisch über den grünen Klee loben und so weiter. Ich weiß schon, timtim  wenn die Tauchrohre in einem halben Jahr platzen, werd ich sofort davon berichten 

Zu den XLC PD-M09 Pedalen:
Die 5 Pins, ob ihrs glaubt oder nicht, reichen für ordentlichen Grip. Auch bei schnellen Abfahrten durch steile Wurzelfelder. Die Dinegr sind halt so flach, dass man die Achse durch die Sohle spürt, was anfangs etwas seltsam ist. Ich persönlich hab das nach den ersten zwei, drei km nicht mehr wahrgenommen. Ich mag sie. Um so mehr, da sie sau leicht sind (360 g) und schweinebillig waren ( 44,60).

Zum SQ-Lab 611 active:
Ich bin begeistert! Er reißt ein riesiges Loch in den Geldbeutel, aber das ist er mir wert. Bei meinen bisherigen Sätteln hatte ich neben den üblichen tauben Zehen etc. nach dem Absteigen auch immer eine Art Phantomschmerzen: Als hätte ich den Sattel noch zwischen den Beinen klemmen. Mit diesem Sattel nicht. Beim ersten Aufsitzen ist es zunächst ein etwas seltsames Sitzgefühl, aber nach ein paar Metern hab ich ihn komplett vergessen. Kein verzweifeltes Suchen nach der für die momentanen Fahrbedingungen optimalen Sitzposition mehr.

Zum Helius AC:

Nuff said.

Cheerio
Jo


----------



## frankweber (17. August 2010)

sq lab 611 active: super - kauf mir demnächst noch einen weil so begeistert

Revelation team u turn 2010 : super  - keine Probleme bislang

Gruß Frank


----------



## c_w (17. August 2010)

2 Revelation Air U-Turn, beide absolut problemfrei...


----------



## Tante-Emma (17. August 2010)

Kann auch nur Positives von der Revelation Team Air U-Turn 2010 berichten. Alles Top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swannema (18. August 2010)

Freut mich zu hören, dass die U-Turn so gut im Nicolai funktioniert, den die kommt auch an mein Helius AC.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. August 2010)

Welche Tune-Stufe vom Monarch wird den standardmässig von Nicolai beim AC verbaut? Auch E-Tune?
Bei BC gibt es den neuen 2011er Monarch RT3 recht günstig, überlegen gerade diesen, statt dem Fox Float zu verbauen.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Die Gabel fürs AC ist schon mal da.

Rock Shox Sektor RL 2011 

U-Turn - Coil
150mm
1 1/8 ungekürzt
20mm Steckachse


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. September 2010)

Was zum Henker ist Sektor ?


----------



## luk! (7. September 2010)

Die neue Pike. Sieht interessant aus, vor allem nicht mehr ganz so schwer.


----------



## Kohlenjoe (7. September 2010)

Meine ist auch schon da, macht nen guten Eindruck.
Naja nun heißt es noch knapp 2 Wochen warten bis die restlichen Teile eintreffen.

Weil nur so mit Rahmen und Gabel fährt es sich schlecht 

Das Gewicht sieht ja echt interessant aus, hab leider keine Waage zum nachprüfen.


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2010)

Kohlenjoe schrieb:


> Meine ist auch schon da, macht nen guten Eindruck.
> Naja nun heißt es noch knapp 2 Wochen warten bis die restlichen Teile eintreffen.
> 
> Weil nur so mit Rahmen und Gabel fährt es sich schlecht
> ...


 

is das ne coil? - ansonsten kann das die Revelation mit Steckachse besser was das Gewicht angeht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Was zum Henker ist Sektor ?


http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/sektor-rl




Kohlenjoe schrieb:


> Weil nur so mit Rahmen und Gabel fährt es sich schlecht
> 
> Das Gewicht sieht ja echt interessant aus, hab leider keine Waage zum nachprüfen.


Ist dein Rahmen schon da? Wo bleiben dann die Fotos?
Gewicht ist spitze, ist ja sogar leichter als angebeben.



frankweber schrieb:


> is das ne coil? - ansonsten kann das die Revelation mit Steckachse besser was das Gewicht angeht.


Genau, Coil mit U-Turn.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

aber halt leider nur Motioncontrol IS, odeR?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

IS? Hat halt das ganz normale Motioncontrol. Also ohne Floodgate, wie es bei der neuen Revelation RLT Dual Position der Fall ist.


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

gibt es keine lyrik 2 step air mehr ? 
war generell wenig zu sehen von RS auf der eurobike,- oder täusche ich mich da ?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Doch, gibt es noch:
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/lyrik-rc2l


----------



## frankweber (7. September 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> gibt es keine lyrik 2 step air mehr ?
> war generell wenig zu sehen von RS auf der eurobike,- oder täusche ich mich da ?


 

gibt es noch arthur, alles wird gut


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

ahh ja DANKE (war zu faul das kl. gedruckte zu lesen  )


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> IS? Hat halt das ganz normale Motioncontrol. Also ohne Floodgate, wie es bei der neuen Revelation RLT Dual Position der Fall ist.



das ganz normale Motioncontrol ist doch ohne Druckstufeneinstellung, oder?

das Motioncontrol IS hat ne High-Speed-Compression

http://www.sram.com/rockshox/technologies/196


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Die bestellte Revelation RLT 2011 ist auch gerade angekommen. Kommt ins Bike meiner Freundin, das früher oder später (lieber früher) auch einem Helius AC Rahmen bekommt.

1627g
Dual Air / Dual Flow / Motion Control
150mm
Gabelschaft 1 1/8 ungekürzt
9mm Ausfallenden 

Ärgerlicherweise geht die Postwendend zurück, die beschichtung der Standrohre hat Kratzer. Da werden böse Erinnerungen wach. Hoffe das wird nicht die gleiche Odyssee, wie damals bei der Totem.






@der-gute: ja das ganz normale MotionControl:
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/technologies/34



...


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

wobei ich mein MissionControl sowieso nicht beherrsche
warum nicht "nur" MotionControl

meine Revelation Team DualAir geht auch ab wie ein Schnitzel
schön am Lago eingeritten und jetzt macht sie was sie soll
sie ist unauffällig ;-)


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> wobei ich mein MissionControl sowieso nicht beherrsche
> warum nicht "nur" MotionControl



Muss man ja auch etwas in Relation zum Preis sehen. Die Sektor U-Turn kostet 289â¬. Wie gesagt, der gesamte AC Aufbau wird unter 3000â¬ bleiben.

Aber man kÃ¶nnte bestimmt auch die Blackbox Druckstufe aus der Revelation einbauen.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

zur Coil?

das wär mal was...

mein gebrauchtes 301Mk3 hat mit XTR, Revelation Team und EX1750 auch unter 3000 Euro gekostet. Da konnte ich mich beim besten Willen nicht für ein 2000 Euro teuren AC Rahmen entscheiden...


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Ja, das wäre dann die perfekte 150mm Gabel.

Der Preis für das 301Mk3 ist spitze, Glückwunsch


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

können wir das Thema Sektor R plus BlackBox MissionControl irgendwie weiter spinnen?


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> können wir das Thema Sektor R plus BlackBox MissionControl irgendwie weiter spinnen?



Ja, ich klär erstmal ab, ob der Umbau technisch möglich ist. Melde mich wenn ich mehr weiss.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Der Umbau ist möglich. Allerdings lohnt er laut Importeur nicht wirklich, da der Vorteil gering ist.

Für den Umbau werden benötigt:

11.4015.296.020 Compression Damper, Standard adjust, Black, Black Box Motion Control (comp knob/gate knob) - SiD Reba Revelation (09-10)
11.4015.397.020 Rebound Damper/Seal Head assembly, Black Box Motion Control - 2010 Revelation

http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=109098
http://www.cycle-aix.de/index.php?a=109749

EDIT: viel interessanter wäre eigentlich der Umbau einer Revelation auf COIL U-Turn. Wenn man den unterschied der Soloair Variante als Grundlage nimmt, sollte dann eine absenkbare 150mm Coil Gabel mit 1850g rauskommen bzw. mit der Revelation World Cup 1720g.


...


----------



## .t1mo (7. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der gesamte AC Aufbau wird unter 3000 bleiben.



Hey. Wie machst Du das? Ist der Rahmen neu und die restlichen Teile, abgesehen von der Gabel, aus dem Keller? Würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## KHUJAND (7. September 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hey. Wie machst Du das?



das geht ! 
 acid-driver zb. hat ein super (fast neuen) Helius cc rahmen sau günstig geschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Der Rahmen ist neu und ganz normal bei Nicolai bestellt. 
Der Aufbau liegt eigentlich ein gutes StÃ¼ck unter 3k, da einige Teile vom alten Bike Ã¼bernommen werden. Die 3000â¬ beziehen sich aber auf einem Aufbau mit neuen Teilen, kann bei Gelegenheit mal eine Teileliste posten.
HerzstÃ¼ck ist aber die Sektor fÃ¼r 289â¬, ein Fox Float fÃ¼r 80â¬ und Mavic Crosslines fÃ¼r 220â¬. Damit hat man mit 2400â¬ schon das nÃ¶tigste abgedeckt. Der Rest sind Ã¼berwiegend SLX Parts.



...


----------



## .t1mo (7. September 2010)

Wo bekommt man denn die Sektor fÃ¼r 289â¬.
Bei 3000 wÃ¼rde ich wirklich drÃ¼ber nachdenken mir ein AC zu kaufen. Alles darÃ¼ber wÃ¤re mir einfach zu viel Geld, auch, wenn es das sicherlich Wert ist.

Wenn Du eine Teileliste posten kÃ¶nntest wÃ¤re das wirklich toll. Mach Dir aber keinen Stress.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Hier:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25685_Sektor-RL-U-Turn-Federgabel-Modell-2011.html

Teileliste mach ich dir heute abend oder morgen.


----------



## .t1mo (7. September 2010)

Wie gesagt, mach Dir keinen Stress. Das hat keine Eile. Vor dem Frühjahr kommt sowieso kein neues Rad in den Keller. Ich finde es einfach nur interessant und so muss ich mir das Nicolai noch nicht aus dem Kopf schlagen 

Du kannst auch erstmal aufbauen und dann ist die Teileliste ja auch fast ersichtlich.


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

300 für die Sektor R
320 für die BB-MissionControl Teile

das lohnt echt nicht
vor allem, da die aktuelle Lyrik R2C DH SoloAir maximal 100 Euro mehr kostet und so langsam an ne Coil ran kommt


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Ja, sehe ich auch so.
Wenn dann wäre der Aufbau einer Revelation mit Coil U-Turn interssant. 
Aber für mich stellt sich die Frage sowieso nicht. Für das aktuelle AC Projekt, 
ist die normale Sektor RL bestens geeignet und völlig ausreichend.


----------



## dreamdeep (7. September 2010)

Hier mal die Aufbauliste fÃ¼r das 3000,- Helius AC, ok ganz hab ich es dann doch nicht geschafft 

Rahmen: Helius AC  -> 1800â¬
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 -> 68â¬
Sattelklemme: NOX - Quick Pin  -> 10â¬ 
Gabel: Sektor RL U-Turn 20mm -> 280â¬
DÃ¤mpfer: Fox Float R High Volumne -> 80â¬

Kurbel: SLX FC-M665 (2-fach) -> 85â¬
Kette: HG-93 XT -> 16â¬
Kassette: cs-hg61-11-32 -> 22â¬
Schaltwerk: X.9 2010 -> 60â¬
Schalthebel: X.7 2010 -> 53â¬
Umwerfer: SLX 2-fach -> 20â¬

Bremse: Elixir 5 oder Formula RX -> 150â¬
Vorbau: Truvativ Stylo Race 60mm -> 18â¬
Lenker: Truvativ Stylo Race 68cm/20mm -> 24â¬
Griffe: Octane One Bolt On 13,50

LaufrÃ¤der: Crossline 12mm/20mm  -> 220â¬
Reifen: Fat Albert Perfomance 2.4 -> 40â¬
SchlÃ¤uche: Schwalbe X-Light -> 12â¬

SattelstÃ¼tze: Stylo Team -> 40â¬
Sattel: Selle Italia X0 -> 20â¬
Pedale: Wellgo MG1 -> 30â¬

~ 3175

Der eigentliche Aufbau wird aber etwas anders:
Juicy5, KS-i850, Sattelklemme, Thomson Vorbau, Easton EA50 Lenker, Griffe, Sattel, X.9 werden vom alten Bike Ã¼bernommen.

Alles in allem kein Highend Aufbau, aber trotzdem funktional.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welche Tune-Stufe vom Monarch wird den standardmässig von Nicolai beim AC verbaut? Auch E-Tune?
> Bei BC gibt es den neuen 2011er Monarch RT3 recht günstig, überlegen gerade diesen, statt dem Fox Float zu verbauen.



Dann antworte ich mir mal selbst:

11 RS MNRT3 MH 200X51 ,

im Detail :
MN = Monarch
RT3  =  Rebound, threshold 3 positions
M = Mid rebound force
H = High leverage ratio (2.6:1 - 3.0:1)


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

wo gibts es den den für 80: Fox Float R High Volumne ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a14080/float-r-200-508.html


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

Danke!


----------



## Fiveages (10. September 2010)

Servus!!

Was taugt denn der 80 Euro Dämpfer! Kann mir da ehrlich gesagt keine gute Performance vorstellen? Aber ansonsten gelungener Aufbau!!

Grüße


----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

Fiveages schrieb:


> Was taugt denn der 80 Euro Dämpfer! Kann mir da ehrlich gesagt keine gute Performance vorstellen? Aber ansonsten gelungener Aufbau!!


Genauso so viel wie ein RP23 in mittlerer ProPedal Stufe. Wie gut der im AC funktioniert, wird sich dann zeigen.

Falls nicht, kommt dann der oben erwähnte Monarch RT3 oder der Monarch+ rein (falls er dann schon verfügbar ist).


----------



## stuk (10. September 2010)

bedenke aber das der durch den 51 hub den Federweg reduziert (normal 57 hub).
 fw dann max ca. 130 statt 147. außerdem wird der straffer abgestimmt werden müssen als ein 57er, sonst sackt der zu schnell durch den (kleinen) hub.
aber für den preis. 
mfg


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

Hub AC normal 51mm
Hub AM normal 57mm

travel*: 120 / 132 / 146 mm (*at 50,9 mm shock stroke)

siehe: http://2009.nicolai.net/pdf/Helius_AC_10.pdf

oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

Richtig, im AC braucht es 51mm Hub.

Inwiefern die Abstimmung der Zug und Druckstufe vom Float R passt, wird sich rausstellen. Irgendjemand muss es ja mal testen


----------



## Schwatten (10. September 2010)

Glück auf zusammen,
ich plane den Aufbau von einem AC und bin mir unsicher, ob ich eine absenkbare Gabel brauche. Da Rad soll als Touren- und Trailrad aufgebaut werden und ich will mich zwischen einer RS Revelation (ohne Absenkung) und einer DTSwiss EXM 150 (mit Absenkung) entscheiden. 
Die U-Turn Gabel kommt bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich im Heimatrevier nur kurze (aber teilweise steile Steigungen) habe.
Meine Frage: Vermisst jemand am AC eine Absenkung, bzw. wie oft setzt Ihr die Absenkung (z.B. TALAS) bei Euren ACs ein??
Gruss ausm Pott, Schwatten


----------



## stuk (10. September 2010)

hmmmm
dann scheint ja alles zu passen.
aber trotzdem vorsicht mit den angaben seitens N. diese wiedersprechen sich schonmal an verschieden Stellen und sind leider nicht immer aktuell. 
Habe einige AC´s mit 200/57er Dämpfer gesehen (kann man im ordergenerator auch anklicken) und dachte so das wäre "Serie".

alles wird gut
mfg


----------



## stuk (10. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hmmmm
> dann scheint ja alles zu passen.
> aber trotzdem vorsicht mit den angaben seitens N. diese wiedersprechen sich schonmal an verschieden Stellen und sind leider nicht immer aktuell.
> Habe einige AC´s mit 200/57er Dämpfer gesehen (kann man im ordergenerator auch anklicken) und dachte so das wäre "Serie".
> ...



@schwatten
selbst beim AM brauchts bei einer 160er keine Absenkung, weder bei uns im Pott noch in richtigen Bergen.
Die DT EXM hallte ich für nicht so ausgereift wie eine RS!


----------



## Zep2008 (10. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hier mal die Aufbauliste für das 3000,- Helius AC, ok ganz hab ich es dann doch nicht geschafft
> 
> Rahmen: Helius AC  -> 1800
> Steuersatz: Acros AH-07 -> 68
> ...



was wird das ganze wiegen?


----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> was wird das ganze wiegen?



Wird sich zeigen, hatte bisher noch keine Lust das auszurechnen


----------



## .t1mo (10. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hier mal die Aufbauliste für das 3000,- Helius AC, ok ganz hab ich es dann doch nicht geschafft
> 
> ~ 3175
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Teileliste. Sieht schonmal vielversprechend aus. Ich würde sicherlich auch ein paar gebrauchte Teile beim Antrieb nutzen um hier und dort auch noch ein bisschen Carbon verbauen zu können 

Dank Dir aber für das Augen öffnen!

Das Titan Elox AC mit orange extra Love hat es mir sowas von angetan: http://nicolai.net/23-0-Helius+AC.html


----------



## codit (10. September 2010)

@schwatten

Fahre am AC ne 150er Talas. Absenkung ist eigentlich nicht noetig. Nutze
Sie nur an laengeren Anstiegen aus Bequemlichkeitsgruenden, dann aber auch
nur eine Stufe (20mm)

Ansonsten - freu Dich auf Dein AC - SUPER Trail/Tourenbike!

Gruesse
codit


----------



## dreamdeep (10. September 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Dank Dir aber für das Augen öffnen!



Bitte 

Und das Titan AC finde ich auch sowas von geil


----------



## bike-it-easy (10. September 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Dämpfer:
Serie ist ein 200/51. Das ergibt die offiziellen Federwege (Maximum 146mm im zweiten Loch von oben mit Ratio 1 : 2,87. Das erste Loch von oben ist ja sowieso blockiert). Da hatte Falco vor geraumer Zeit auch was dazu hier geschrieben.
Für "schwerere" Fahrer (so wie mich zum Beispiel) hatte ich bei Kalle mal das OK eingeholt, Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub zu verwenden, dafür ist als Ausgleich lediglich auf das "nächst-kleinere" (tiefere, weiter unten - wie auch immer) Loch im ULH zu wechseln. Nutzen: fast gleicher Federweg, aber deutlich weniger Druck im Dämpfer nötig. 
Ich selbst fahre mein AC mit einem 57er Hub im 3. Loch von oben (Loch 1 und Loch 2 von oben sind mittels Schraubeinsatz blockiert). Ergibt rechnerisch einen Federweg von 148mm (Ratio 1 : 2,59). Hängt euch jetzt bitte nicht an +/- ein bis zwei Millimeter auf. Aber ich muss den Dämpfer deutlich weniger aufpumpen. Die Vorteile, nicht immer mit Druck am Endanschlag fahren zu müssen, sollten auf der Hand liegen.
Und klar: Immer schön Kollissionskontrolle machen .

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (10. September 2010)

So wie bike-it-easy halte ichs auch: 57er Hub, 3.Loch von oben.
Allerdings wurde mein 57er Daempfer (DT Swiss) von Nicolai ausgeliefert.

codit


----------



## Kohlenjoe (10. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Heute ist u.a. meine Sattelstützenklemme angekommen - eine Syntace Superlock 35/31.6 - hab nur folgendes Problem:

Der Durchmesser vom Rohr meines gepulverten Rahmens ist 0.5mm zu dick(35,5mm).

Hab mich da wohl letztens minimal vermessen bzw. nicht dran gedacht, das es nicht passt.

An meinem Hardtail mit 31.6 Sattelstütze passt die Klemme wie ne 1...

Hatte schonmal wer das gleiche Problem? Welche Alternativen hab ich? Farbe Schwarz oder Rot eloxiert.

Bilder vom Helius Ac gibts dann, wenn es fertig ist... bald ist alles da 

Grüße

Christian


----------



## flyingscot (10. September 2010)

Naja, die Sattelklemme kann man doch problemlos etwas aufdehnen (elastisch nicht plastisch!). Z.B. mit einem Schraubenzieher etwas "öffnen" und auf den Rahmen schieben.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (10. September 2010)

Kohlenjoe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Heute ist u.a. meine Sattelstützenklemme angekommen - eine Syntace Superlock 35/31.6 - hab nur folgendes Problem:
> 
> Der Durchmesser vom Rohr meines gepulverten Rahmens ist 0.5mm zu dick(35,5mm).



Selbiges Problem hatte ich auch: Einfach die Klemme mit einem Schlitz-Schraubendreher im Bereich der elastischen Verformung ein Stück aufdehnen, über's Sitzrohr stecken und Schraubendreher wieder gefühlvoll raus ziehen. Bei Nicht-Vorsicht könnte die Eloxalschicht am Superlock abgerieben werden, in diesem Falle einfach kurz mit schwarzem Edding über die berüchtigten Stellen drüber und guddi... 

Der nun vorhandene feste Sitz erspart eventuell sogar die Befestigungsschraube von Klemme ins Sitzrohr.


----------



## guru39 (10. September 2010)

Kohlenjoe schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Heute ist u.a. meine Sattelstützenklemme angekommen - eine Syntace Superlock 35/31.6 - hab nur folgendes Problem:
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

mach des so wie (als) isch.


----------



## Kohlenjoe (10. September 2010)

Danke für eure 3 Antworten!!!

Ich meld mich dann morgen Abend wieder ... 
Aber erstmal noch ein paar Folgen "Hör mal wer da hämmert" reinziehen.


----------



## Ge!st (11. September 2010)

GEIL... bei meinem nächsten Bikeaufbau muss ich unbedingt die alternative Zusammen-Hammer-Technik testen... die muss noch aus Urgroßvaters Zeiten stammen oder?


----------



## Kohlenjoe (11. September 2010)

Nabend.

An der Stelle, wo der Lappen ist muss ich nochn bisschen nachhämmern, aber sonst hats gut geklappt mit der Klemme.

Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können...

Sorry für die Bildquallität, mein Handy schafft nich mehr.

Bis bald, ich meld mich wieder wenn es fertig ist... oder bei weiteren Fragen  . Beim ersten selbst aufgebauten Bike bin ich da manchmal lieber ein bisschen zu vorsichtig.

Grüß

Christian


----------



## dreamdeep (11. September 2010)

ui, schönes AC, mein Glückwunsch 

Werkzeug zum einpressen vom Steuersatz hast Du? Oder lässt Du das machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlenjoe (11. September 2010)

Ja wird gemacht, ist mir beim ersten Mal schon sicherer.

Dabei kann ich ja auch noch über die Schulter schauen und lernen.

Dann klappts beim nächsten Mal auch selbst.


----------



## stahlritzel (12. September 2010)

hier mal mein neues bike.wurde gerade in saalbach hinterglemm geteste.
ich bin happy !


----------



## c_w (12. September 2010)

Sorry, aber vernünftige Bilder wären mal nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## stahlritzel (12. September 2010)




----------



## thunder666 (12. September 2010)

Schöne Farbkombi. Nachdem in der Helius Galerie mal von AttitudeBikes ein AFR in dieser Farbkombi(bis auf den weißen Hinterbau) gepostet wurde, habe ich auch mal überlegt, diese zu nehmen(bis auf...).

Der weiße Hinterbau irritiert allerdings (besser auch Kupfer), da keine weiße Gabel o. ä..


----------



## der-gute (12. September 2010)

die Druckstreben sind doch eher creme

ich mag ja fast jeden Nicolai-Rahmen

ausser vielleicht das Nonius...
aber diese Hauptrahmen-Hinterbau-Kombi stößt mir auf..

nix für ungut

ich hab ja nur schwarze Räder, also zählt meine Meinung nicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (16. September 2010)

also mir ist das zuviel verschiedene Farben. Sieht so zusammengeschmissen aus...


----------



## Schwatten (16. September 2010)

Ich habe jetzt eine Menge quer gelesen und bin mir nicht mehr sicher, welche Grösse mein AC haben soll. Ich bin 183cm gross und habe eine Schrittweite von 87 cm (hört sich rgendwie nach Kontaktanzeige an).
Bisher hatte ich vor Grösse M zu nehmen, die Oberrohrlänge stimmt ziemlich genau mir meinem jetzigem Rad überein. 
Gibt es AC-Eigner mit ähnlichen Massen, und vor allem: Fahrt Ihr M oder L?
Mir ist schon klar, dass ich mal eins Probe fahren sollte. Ich will nur vorher wissen, ob es eher ein M oder L sein sollte.
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## Kohlenjoe (16. September 2010)

Ich hab mich bei gleicher(minimal kürzere Beine) Größe nen L entschieden (noch nicht aufgebaut).

Oberrohrlänge ist 1cm länger als bei meinem ht welches nen 90er vorbau hat... mir ist das ht 1cm zu kurz, deswegen müsste das ac gut passen und zur not kommt nen kurzer vorbau ran.

Geplant ist damit aber eher Tourenfahren(auch mal nen Marathon), also keine großen Sprünge und wenn der Trail zu eng ist schieb ich wohl eh schon .

Musst du nach deinen Vorlieben entscheiden, wir sind genau an der Grenze. Dir kann M perfekt passen, aber auch L.

Die Frage war bei mir auch einfacher, da der Rahmen in L vorrätig war und bisschen günstiger 

schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## Testmaen (16. September 2010)

Ich habe exakt die gleichen Maße wie du, habe letztes Jahr ein "M" Probe gefahren und das war mir zu eng.


----------



## codit (16. September 2010)

@Schwatten:

Bin mit 180cm minimal kleiner als Du und fahre als Sitzriese mit eher kurzen Beinen
ein AC in L. Mit 105mm Vorbau passt mir das perfekt fuer lange schwere Touren.
Ich wuerde Dir also zum L raten.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## swannema (16. September 2010)

Ich habe bei 180cm KL, eine Schrittweite von 86cm. Bei mir wird es ein L, hat mir auch der Laden empfohlen. Probefahren konnte ich zwar nur das CC, da passte das L aber wie angegossen.


----------



## thunder666 (16. September 2010)

KL 182 cm, Schrittlänge 86-87 cm. M für Touren zu klein, klar L(mit M Sitzrohr) u. wenn nötig, kürzeren Vorbau. Aber, probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Testmaen (17. September 2010)

Habe gerade zufällig im Spreadsheet des Helius AC gesehen, dass sich in einigen Details etwas getan hat.

- Dämpfer: 200x*57* mm
- Federweg: 154/142/132/122 mm

Somit kann scheinbar ab jetzt das oberste Loch im ULH doch genutzt werden und wird nicht mehr werkseitig gesperrt.


----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

sagte ich doch!!!!


----------



## Zep2008 (17. September 2010)

kann mann ein 2010ner umbauen und dann noch ne 160er Gabel fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (17. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> sagte ich doch!!!!



Was ?


----------



## stuk (17. September 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> hmmmm
> dann scheint ja alles zu passen.
> aber trotzdem vorsicht mit den angaben seitens N. diese wiedersprechen sich schonmal an verschieden Stellen und sind leider nicht immer aktuell.
> Habe einige AC´s mit 200/57er Dämpfer gesehen (kann man im ordergenerator auch anklicken) und dachte so das wäre "Serie".
> ...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. September 2010)

Ich hab jetzt für den bestellten AC Rahmen noch mal nachgefragt. Könnte gut sein, dass die Änderung nur die ab jetzt gefertigten Rahmen betrifft. Aber vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------



## JAY-L (19. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem ich die Config für mein AC so gut wie Fertig habe ist nur nich eine Frage offen:

Welchen Dämpfer soll ich nehmen?
A) Fox RP23
oder 
B) RS Monarch RT3 High Volume 

Und mit welchem Setup?


Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (19. September 2010)

Setup für den Monarch

M = Mid rebound force
H = High leverage ratio (2.6:1 - 3.0:1)


----------



## JAY-L (19. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Setup für den Monarch
> 
> M = Mid rebound force
> H = High leverage ratio (2.6:1 - 3.0:1)



Also den Monarch nehmen?
Warum was spricht dafür was dagegen bzw. für den FOX?
Der Preis ist mir egal es geht mir nur um die Funktion.

Für den RT3 gibt es nur noch Low Mid und High tune.

den 200x57er gibts eh bloß als High Volume.
http://www.sram.com/rockshox/products/monarch-rt3

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (19. September 2010)

Das war völlig wertfrei. Ist nur das Setup was ich von Nicolai vorgschlagen bekommen habe. Und zwar für den neuen RT3. 

11 RS MNRT3 MH 200X51 ,

im Detail :
MN = Monarch
RT3 = Rebound, threshold 3 positions
M = Mid rebound force
H = High leverage ratio (2.6:1 - 3.0:1)


----------



## JAY-L (19. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das war völlig wertfrei. Ist nur das Setup was ich von Volker (Nicolai) vorgschlagen bekommen habe. Und zwar für den neuen RT3.
> 
> 11 RS MNRT3 MH 200X51 ,
> 
> ...



Ah ok

Danke schon mal.

warum hast du dich für den Monarch entschieden?


----------



## dreamdeep (19. September 2010)

Ich habe mich nicht für den Monarch entschieden. Ich baue das AC für einen kumpel auf. Wegen des geringen Budgets wird erstmal der Fox Float R verbaut und im Frühjahr folgt dann vermutlich der neue Monarch +.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (20. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Das war völlig wertfrei. Ist nur das Setup was ich von Volker (Nicolai) vorgschlagen bekommen habe. Und zwar für den neuen RT3.
> 
> 11 RS MNRT3 MH 200X51 ,
> 
> ...



200x51? Fürs 2010' AC evtl. noch den 200x50. 2011' AC 200x57 u. da gibt es in der Tat nur den HV.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. September 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> 200x51? Fürs 2010' AC evtl. noch den 200x50. 2011' AC 200x57 u. da gibt es in der Tat nur den HV.



Wie gesagt, das war das was ich vor 1,5 Wochen auf Anfrage von Nicolai bekommen haben. 
Das 2011er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch nicht in den Techsheets. Neben der Einbaulänge haben sich ja auch noch andere Dinge verändert. 0,2° flachere Lenkwinkel, mehr Federweg und ein höheres Tretlager.


----------



## Tante-Emma (21. September 2010)

Gegenüber dem Tech Sheet vom Wochenende, werden da nun wieder ganz andere Angaben gemacht. Loch oben plötzlich nur noch 141mm bei Dämpferhub 51mm. Was soll denn das nun schon wieder?

Vielleicht klärt mal jemand(Vinc) von Nicolai auf, was da nun Sache ist. Steht der volle Federweg von 154mm im obersten Loch, bei dem empfohlenen Hub von 57mm im 2011 AC nun zur Verfügung? 154/142/132/122mm?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. September 2010)

Stimmt, die Angaben sind schon wieder geändert.

Btw. ich habe mittlerweile die Info bekommen, dass für unseren bestellten AC Rahmen die Einbaulänge 51mm ist, passt also alles mit dem Fox Float vom Bike-Diskount.


----------



## Tante-Emma (21. September 2010)

*Herrscht da schon wieder das Chaos?* Wollte gerade ein neues AC ordern, jetzt warte ich erstmal ab was da Sache ist.

@dreamdeep

Ja, allerdings bei dann nur noch 141mm Federweg lt. heutigem Tech Sheet.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. September 2010)

Hab Vincent bescheid gegeben, sollte bald Klärung in diesem Punkt geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (21. September 2010)

Hallo Jungs, 

wir haben seit Freitag noch Fehler im Tech Sheet des Helius AC Rahmens gefunden. 

Diese haben wir heute heute morgen aktualisiert. 

Der Dämpferhub des AC Rahmens darf nur 51mm betragen. 

Nun können wieder alle 4 Einstellmöglichkeiten im Umlenkhebel benutzt werden. 

Gruß 

Vinc


----------



## Tante-Emma (21. September 2010)

Bedeutet? Plötzlich tatsächlich anstatt mehr Federweg, nur noch 141mm gegenüber vorher 146 mm FW? Sorry, aber wer soll denn sowas verstehen? Soll man das nun eine Rückschrittsentwicklung nennen? O. wieder nur ein Fehler im Tech Sheet?


----------



## vinc (22. September 2010)

Ziel war es, alle Tech Sheets so zu gestalten, dass sich die Angaben mit den zukünftig ausgelieferten Rahmen decken. 
Dieses Ziel haben wir durch die Aktualisierung der Tech Sheets erreicht. 

Noch einmal auf das Helius AC eingehend. 
In Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Kunden und Teamfahrern haben wir entschieden dass das AC als Trailbike keine 146mm Federweg benötigt. 
Ein qualitativ hochwertiger Federweg, mit 141mm, ist der einhelligen Meinung ausreichend.

Und wenn wir alle der aktuellen Dirt 103/September 2010 ab Seite 100 Glauben schenken wollen, sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg.


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

Der AC Rahmen ist da


----------



## Tante-Emma (22. September 2010)

vinc schrieb:


> Ziel war es, alle Tech Sheets so zu gestalten, dass sich die Angaben mit den zukünftig ausgelieferten Rahmen decken.
> Dieses Ziel haben wir durch die Aktualisierung der Tech Sheets erreicht.
> 
> Noch einmal auf das Helius AC eingehend.
> ...



Kalle sagte auf dem Video auf der Eurobike sehr deutlich, keine Änderungen am AC. Dann hieß es 154mm u. fand Anklang. Plötzlich wird das Rad beschnitten, da es die Kundschaft angeblich so wünscht? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen u. mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn ich hätte mich über die falsch angegebenen 154mm sehr gefreut, wobei die bisherigen 146mm auch noch OK waren. Da ich unmittelbar vor einer Bestellung stand, lässt mich diese Rolle rückwärts allerdings sehr stark schwanken u. es wird wohl anderen auch so gehen.


----------



## Testmaen (22. September 2010)

Tante-Emma schrieb:


> Kalle sagte auf dem Video auf der Eurobike sehr deutlich, keine Änderungen am AC. Dann hieß es 154mm u. fand Anklang. Plötzlich wird das Rad beschnitten, da es die Kundschaft angeblich so wünscht? Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen u. mir nicht wirklich vorstellen, denn ich hätte mich über die falsch angegebenen 154mm sehr gefreut, wobei die bisherigen 146mm auch noch OK waren. Da ich unmittelbar vor einer Bestellung stand, lässt mich diese Rolle rückwärts allerdings sehr stark schwanken u. es wird wohl anderen auch so gehen.



Wurden denn die 154mm vorher schonmal irgendwo kommuniziert oder tauchten sie erstmals auf, als ich die Info's aus dem fehlerhaften Tech-Sheet gepostet hatte?

Ich hatte bisher nämlich davon nichts gehört/gelesen. Bei mtbr.com wurde mal erwähnt, dass sich die Umlenkhebel ändern würden, dass jetzt auch das oberste Loch genutzt werden kann, ohne aber Federwegsangaben zu machen.

Vielleicht haben hier einige Leute, fälscherlicherweise, auf Grundlage der bestehenden Übersetzungsverhältnisse den Federweg auf's oberste Loch "hochgerechnet".

Von daher sollte sich die "Empörung" nicht auf die Reduktion von 154mm auf 141mm beziehen, sondern "nur" von 146mm auf 141mm.


----------



## stuk (22. September 2010)

und wem das nicht reicht der kann doch ein AM nehmen.
sonst wären die Karren sich doch auch zu ähnlich.......


----------



## Tante-Emma (22. September 2010)

Die 154mm tauchten erst auf, als Vinc verkündete, die neuesten Tech Sheets seien nun alle online. Freude war da, aber wie ich schrieb, waren auch die 146mm in Ordnung.

Die Kunden u. die Werksfahrer(die alle auch mehrere Räder nutzen) wollen das so? Bezweifele ganz stark, dass ein Kunde gerne weniger Federweg möchte. Und ob ich nun alle vier Positionen nutzen kann oder nicht, ist sowas von egal, denn fast jeder AC Besitzer fährt eh nur eine Position, meistens den vollen Federweg. Es gibt eigentlich also keinen Grund für eine Reduzierung des Federweges, es gibt keine Gewichtsreduktion oder sonstiges, nur einfach weniger Federweg. Lieber die 146mm denn wie ja immer wieder gerne gesagt wird, Federweg lässt sich nur durch noch mehr Federweg ersetzen. So wie es war, war es in Ordnung. Rückwärtsentwicklung trifft es wohl leider ganz gut. Zudem muss hier nicht schon wieder die rosarote Nicolai Brille ausgepackt werden, die habe ich sonst übrigens immer selber auf, denn diese Änderung ist einfach für den A....


----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

Ich kann die Änderung auch nicht nachvollziehen. 
Alle modernen AM oder Trailgabeln haben mittlerweile 150mm Federweg und das AC ist auch auf diese optimiert (Referenzmaß 527mm), dazu passen die 146mm doch perfekt. Warum das jetzt auf 141mm veringert wird, ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. Auch das um 6,5mm höhere Tretlager finde ich nicht zeitgemäß. 

Auf der anderen Seite sind die 5mm auch nicht die Welt....


----------



## Zep2008 (22. September 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Der AC Rahmen ist da




das ist doch ein S, oder?

passt da noch eine Trinkflsche rein, ist für`s Mädel äusserst wichtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> das ist doch ein S, oder?
> 
> passt da noch eine Trinkflsche rein, ist für`s Mädel äusserst wichtig.



Yep, Größe S. Das innere Rahmendreieck ist gleich wie bei Größe M, sollte also problemlos möglich sein.


----------



## Astray (22. September 2010)

Hallo,

auch von meiner Seite ein kurzes Feedback zu den Änderungen am AC (vor allem auch in Richtung Nicolai):
Ich hoffe sehr, dass sich an den Daten noch was ändert. Ich finde eine Verringerung des Federwegs am AC total enttäuschend. Das Teil ist für 150mm Federgabeln gedacht und ausgelegt, also möchte ich auch gerne 150mm am Heck haben. Sonst kann ich gleich bei meinem Old Slayer mit 130mm bleiben. Und dazu noch das höhere Tretlager! Das kann doch wirklich nicht wahr sein. Ich will im Fahrrad sitzen und nicht darauf. Dafür muss das Tretlager so tief wir möglich (und so hoch wie nötig) sein.
Sorry, aber die Änderungen sind doch ein deutlicher Rückschritt! Was steckt dahinter? Mehr Abstand zum AM aufbauen, oder was ist der Hintergrund? Ich kann das absolut nicht nachvollziehen.

Viele Grüße,
Astray


----------



## JAY-L (22. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch etwas irretiert von der Reduktion des Federweges beim Helius AC. Ich bin gerade dabei mir mein Bike zusammen zustellen und war schon Schwer am Überlegen ob es AM oder ein AC wird mit der tendenz eher zum AC. Da die Geometrie des AC und des AM jetzt geändert wurden sind die Bikes noch weiter auseinander. Ich hätte auch lieber ein AC mit den "alten" 146mm FW und empfinde die 141mm jetzt schon als Rückschritt!!!! 

@ Nicolaiteam
Währe es Mölich einen 57er Dämpfer im 2 Loch zu fahren dann kommt ma wenigstens auf 145 mm oder Kollidiert dann der reifen mit dem Sattelrohr??


Gruß
Max


----------



## aka (22. September 2010)

Naja, wegen 5mm so einen Terz machen ... da hat der Reifendruck vermutlich wesentlich mehr Einfluss.
Ich wuerde einfach einen 57mm einbauen und den Kollisionscheck machen. Falls das bei der oberen Einstellung nicht geht, eben ein Loch tiefer haengen.
Obs Anschlaegt oder nicht haengt ja immer auch von der Reifenwahl ab.


----------



## Tante-Emma (22. September 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Naja, wegen 5mm so einen Terz machen ... da hat der Reifendruck vermutlich wesentlich mehr Einfluss.
> Ich wuerde einfach einen 57mm einbauen und den Kollisionscheck machen. Falls das bei der oberen Einstellung nicht geht, eben ein Loch tiefer haengen.
> Obs Anschlaegt oder nicht haengt ja immer auch von der Reifenwahl ab.



Zu deinem schlauen Vorschlag habe ich einen viel einfacheren u. sinnvolleren(ohne das man herum experimentieren muss). Einfach so lassen wie es war u. die Diskussion ist beendet. O. zwei Varianten mit der Wahlmöglichkeit anbieten. Auf meine Bestellung hat dieses einen erheblichen Einfluss u. ich habe meine Bestellung erst einmal gestoppt.


----------



## uwi (22. September 2010)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr für Sattelstützen fahrt? Laut Garantiebedingungen soll die Stütze bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr eingeschoben sein. Das erreiche ich mit einer 400er Syntace-Stütze bei meinen 85cm Schrittlänge gerade so. Da der Schnittpunkt Oberrohr-Sattelrohr bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich ist, frage ich mich, was große Leute da machen  Die Auswahl an längeren Stützen ist ja nicht so groß....

Gr. Uwe


----------



## Testmaen (23. September 2010)

@ Tante-Emma,

ich kann deinen Unmut schon nachvollziehen. Macht ja auf den ersten Blick wirklich nicht allzuviel Sinn den Federweg zu reduzieren. Man selber hat sich seine Komponenten auch schon zurechtgelegt, "virtuell" oder gar schon real. Das schmeißt dann ja schon ein wenig durcheinander.

Auf der anderen Seite befindet sich das AC jetzt erst zu Beginn des 2. Modelljahres und seitdem das Modell auf Kiel gelegt wurde, wird es eine Reihe an Eindrücken und Erfahrungen gegeben haben, die es so in der Entwicklung nicht gab/bedacht hat und zu den jetztigen Veränderungen geführt haben. Ob man's mag oder nicht ...


@ Vincent,
könnt ihr den Testbericht aus der Dirt bitte bei euch in die Testberichte-Rubrik einstellen?


----------



## kalle Nicolai (23. September 2010)

Ruhig Blut , Freunde 

Das helius AC ist ein Bestseller bei Nicolai 

es gibt keine Änderungen am helius AC von 2010 auf 2011.

Die Angaben in den Tech sheets werden heute + morgen korrigiert bzw. ergänzt.

Zusätzlich werden wir ein PDF Dokument zum Thema Federweg beim helius AC erstellen , welches die Zusammenhänge zwischen Federweg, Dämpferhub und Reifendurchmesser näher beleuchtet. Ich werde dieses Dokument auch hier hochladen 

gruss

Kalle Nicolai


----------



## flyingscot (23. September 2010)

uwi schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr für Sattelstützen fahrt? Laut Garantiebedingungen soll die Stütze bis zur Unterkante Oberrohr eingeschoben sein. Das erreiche ich mit einer 400er Syntace-Stütze bei meinen 85cm Schrittlänge gerade so. Da der Schnittpunkt Oberrohr-Sattelrohr bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich ist, frage ich mich, was große Leute da machen  Die Auswahl an längeren Stützen ist ja nicht so groß....
> 
> Gr. Uwe



Das wird beim AC ähnlich sein wie bei meinem AM: Der Schnittpunkt Oberrohr-Sattelrohr ist NICHT bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich. Bei meinem AM Größe M beträgt der Abstand Mitte Tretlager<->Unterkante Oberrohr ca. 31cm. Bei mindestens zwei Leuten hier im Forum mit der Rahmengröße L liegt er bei 34cm...

Allerdings brauche ich trotzdem eine besonders lange Stütze bei meiner 87er Schrittlänge. Ich habe hier die Shannon MTB light verbaut in 43cm. Shannon fertigt bis zu 50cm lange Stützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (23. September 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Das wird beim AC ähnlich sein wie bei meinem AM: Der Schnittpunkt Oberrohr-Sattelrohr ist NICHT bei allen Rahmengrößen gleich. Bei meinem AM Größe M beträgt der Abstand Mitte Tretlager<->Unterkante Oberrohr ca. 31cm. Bei mindestens zwei Leuten hier im Forum mit der Rahmengröße L liegt er bei 34cm...
> 
> Allerdings brauche ich trotzdem eine besonders lange Stütze bei meiner 87er Schrittlänge. Ich habe hier die Shannon MTB light verbaut in 43cm. Shannon fertigt bis zu 50cm lange Stützen...



Hm, wenn ich in das (den) neue Tech_sheet schaue, dort ist´s bis Oberkante Oberrohr 350mm, in allen Größen. Naja, wie auch immer... Ich hatte mir mal eine Roox - Stütze gekauft, war glaub ich 430 mm lang, hat aber nicht gepasst - trotz 31,6 mm zu dick.


----------



## flyingscot (23. September 2010)

Hmm, stimmt! Entweder ist das AM und das AC in der Hinsicht unterschiedlich oder es wurden zwischenzeitlich so geändert...


----------



## dreamdeep (23. September 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> es gibt keine Änderungen am helius AC von 2010 auf 2011.
> 
> Die Angaben in den Tech sheets werden heute + morgen korrigiert bzw. ergänzt.


----------



## JAY-L (23. September 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut , Freunde
> 
> Das helius AC ist ein Bestseller bei Nicolai
> 
> ...



Für die Schnelle reaktion und dir Richtigstellenug der Daten einen 
Klasse!!


----------



## Tante-Emma (23. September 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> Ruhig Blut , Freunde
> 
> Das helius AC ist ein Bestseller bei Nicolai
> 
> ...



Das hört sich gottseidank ganz anders an. Waren hoffentlich alle Aufregungen umsonst.

Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## kalle Nicolai (24. September 2010)

hallo

hier wie versprochen das PDF mit den Federwegsangaben und Erklärung der unterschiedlichen Versionen.

gruss

kalle Nicolai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (24. September 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hier wie versprochen das PDF mit den Federwegsangaben und Erklärung der unterschiedlichen Versionen.
> 
> ...



Gibt es davon auch eine Management Summary mit weniger Text

Spaß beiseite, danke für die verständlichen Erläuterungen, auch für mich als Nicht-Ingenieur

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Jo_shi (24. September 2010)

Das scheint dann ja so zu sein, dass der nutzbare Federweg hinten vom *AuÃendurchmesser* der Reifen abhÃ¤ngig ist. Leider ist diese MaÃangabe so gut wie nie auf den Reifen vermerkt. 

Dann werde ich mir wohl vor dem Rahmenkauf noch ein paar Reifen kaufen mÃ¼ssen und vermessen, denn die 146mm nutzbaren Federweg wollte ich schon haben, wenn ich vorne eine 150mm Gabel einbaue. 

EDIT: Und als DÃ¤mpfer mÃ¼sste man dann den Monarch RT3 High Volume (200mmx57mm / 7.875âx2.25â) Tune - Mid nehmen kÃ¶nnen oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

Maxxis Highroller, Ardent und Minion bauen schön flach und sind dazu noch super Reifen!


----------



## JAY-L (24. September 2010)

Hat jemand zufällig auf einer FLOW eienen FA Rear oder einen NN montiert und kann mal den Durchmesser messen und hier Posten.


Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (24. September 2010)

Zwar nicht auf Flow Felgen, aber hier stehen einige FA und NN's drin:
http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net/Schwalbe.html


----------



## Zep2008 (24. September 2010)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig auf einer FLOW eienen FA Rear oder einen NN montiert und kann mal den Durchmesser messen und hier Posten.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Max



ja, habe ich in der Mittagspause gemessen

FA  EVO 2,4"  60%  682mm

MM   2,35"  100% 683mm

auf ZTR Flow


----------



## swannema (24. September 2010)

kalle Nicolai schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hier wie versprochen das PDF mit den Federwegsangaben und Erklärung der unterschiedlichen Versionen.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## JAY-L (24. September 2010)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> ja, habe ich in der Mittagspause gemessen
> 
> FA  EVO 2,4"  60%  682mm
> 
> ...



Hey vielen dank fürs Messen. Dann sollte es ja gerade so gehen mit den 146 mm & 2.4er Albert auf der Flow Felge.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Wilhelm (25. September 2010)

brachte gestern einen Testbericht Ã¼ber das NICOLAI Helius AC:


*Nikolai Helius AC Â Part Deux*
September 24th, 2010





Now in Alpine ready mode?

So, the initial build was ok but it needed some changes if I was going to take it to Morzine for a week. The 69degree head angle was fine with the Fox Talas 32s but the 32s were not enough for some of the brake bump rutted tracks out there and so I swapped them out for some Talas 36s. At full stretch they are 160mm, which is only 10mm more than the 32s but enough to slacken the bike a good degree when the rear pivot was set to itÂs maximum travel position. The bars came off too and some slightly narrower (680mm) Crank Brothers Iodine bars went on. That and a BlackJack Sniper DH 20mm front wheel were about the extent of my Alpine changes.

Now IÂd been riding it for a good couple of months in its shorter travel, more UK centric mode (not that 150mm of Fox 32 travel can really be claimed to be short) and so this was a good opportunity to gauge the differences between what I intended to be a good Alpine build and itÂs more usual UK technical trail style setup.

Now even with the Boost Valve armed new Fox shock, climbing when in the full travel position (Remember this frame has four rear shock settings) is just about ok at best. ThereÂs so much travel to be had in this mode that the excellent Fox shock just struggles to tame the rear end. Moving the rear shock position down a notch makes all the difference though and after some experimenting in all four positions the 3rd longest position was the one I opted for around our steep local trails. It climbed just fine with manageable levels of bob and in this position, especially with a long fork at the front, I never felt IÂd run out of travel, even on bigger hits.

In Morzine though, I switched to the longest travel position and to hell with the seasick climbing feeling. Actually, I didnÂt climb at all to be honest. ThatÂs what lift passes are for.

Whether I ran this Nikolai in long or slightly more climb friendly shorter mode the one aspect of the ride that came through every time was the stiffness of the rear end. Those square sectioned stays may look rather too industrial to some (I rather like the mix of round and square) but the tracking of the rear end in even the sketchiest of rocky, rear wheel twanging moments was just excellent. Even when the braking bumps and rocks were taking the big Fox 36 forks beyond their limits at the front I never had to worry about where the rear was going Â it was right there, tracking the steering of the front of the bike like a hardtail. This is no mean feat when you consider there are a fistful of pivots in there on this Four Bar bike. It certainly made a change from last yearÂs Yeti 575 that although a great bike itÂs not for the features of the slightly twangy rear end that I miss it.

I narrowed the bars from 720mm to 680mm just prior to Morzine. The 720mm were just too wide for me but in retrospect 680 were a little too narrow for the Alps. Perfect for home though.

Now IÂm back IÂve yet to put the Fox 32s back on, which are a much more appropriate fork for my general trail riding. But I had such a good time taking this bike as close to itÂs limits as I could out in the Alps that IÂve kept the 36Âs on there for now. The rear shock position will be dropping a notch but I think weÂll see how it gets on with its burlier front end for a while.

Now, on to the XT 10speed groupset IÂve been runningÂ

A slightly odd choice of making it burly enough for a week of Alpine riding and yet having not only a triple chainset but 10speed at the back too. And as you would expect it was perhaps not the best choice. I lost my chain a lot. You really do need a chain device if you want to spend a week of lift assisted trail riding without frequent stops to put your chain back on Â or worse. Three days in to the week and my chain not only came off but jammed itself down between the pivot and the granny ring. I had to remove the crank arm to release it. Ironically the gap it jammed down was exactly the right width to really chew up a 10 speed chain. A thicker 9 speed chain wouldnÂt of fit and probably not jammed. I had a mangled link and had to repair the chain and run it shorter. Not a problem really since I had no plans to go near the big ring and a slightly shorter chain would help it to stay on the rings a little better. However, before the week was out IÂd snapped it twice more Â each in different places. Whether this was a result of the slightly twisted damage that I had to wrestle back in to alignment on the first mangle I will have to reserve judgement on. Needless to say though, a week of Alpine lift assisted riding is not the best place for a ten speed setup without a chain device.

Mark






Nice and chunky. Good in the dry Â terrifying in the wet!




20mm Fork required a change of front wheel




Set here in itÂs full on, ÂAlpineÂ position



â Viewed 532 times                             

 



*5 Comments*

    1: geetee1972 - September 24th, 2010

      Interesting comments on the movement of the suspension under pedaling. I can echo those comments for the Helius AM but find that a medium tune RP23 BV set to the third Pro-Pedal position does a very good job of controling the travel, even in the 150mm and 160mm settings.

      BTW a 160mm Fox 36 is quite a bit taller than a 150mm Fox 32; the difference is something like 25mm, not 10mm, hence why youÂve knocked the head angle back by a whole degree (as well as invalidate the warranty ;o)

      Apart from that Mark, how do you like ÂowningÂ a Nicolai? Does it make you feel like itÂs a bike you just want to keep forever even if it at some point in the future you know it might get overshadowed by a newer, slimmer more lithe model?
      I ran my AM with 150mm Fox 32s for a few months and while the high speed handling was fine, dropping the front end by over an inche made the front end want to tuck in on steep turns far too readily.


      2: Teapot - September 24th, 2010

      So if the chain was 0.22mm wider it wouldnÂt have got stuck in the gapÂ?


      3: Mark The Author - September 24th, 2010

      geetee, IÂm loving it to be honest! The crown is indeed a factor to consider between the two forks but the rear pivot setting also has an influence too. I like the fact I can tune the rear with itÂs four positions depending on what and where I want to ride it.

      Teapot, The chain was VERY tightly wedged in.. IÂm just saying it may not have done so if it was 9 speed, although the minutia of details of an individual frame and the chain you use on it is not really the issue. IÂm more concerned with the snapping and itÂs what IÂll be paying attention too over the next few weeks.


      4: geetee1972 - September 24th, 2010

      Mark Â I was under the impression that the rear travel setting had no affect on static geometry. YouÂd notice some difference if youÂre sag settings were always a consistent percentage, as the bike would sit lower to the ground with more travel. But the holes for the shock mounting are on a constant radius that the shock moves through (or something) so that geometry is unaffected.

      Having said that the ride characteristic is quite different from one extreme to the other, at least it is on the AM.


      5: therealhoops - September 24th, 2010

      peeeerty


----------



## sinucello (26. September 2010)

Hallo,

danke für den Link, interessanter Artikel. Vor allem die Infos zur Steigfähigkeit und dem Fahrverhalten bergauf interessieren mich: 





> 3rd longest position was the one I opted for around our steep local trails. It climbed just fine with manageable levels of bob


. Mit 





> Now even with the Boost Valve armed new Fox shock


 meint er wohl die Float RP23?

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc (28. September 2010)

Hallo liebe NICOLAI Freunde,

hier noch ein zusätzlicher Beitrag zu Kalles vorherigem Post.

Erklärt werden alle Einstellmöglichkeiten und Variationen des Helius AC Rahmens. 

Viele Grüße


Vinc


----------



## stahlritzel (28. September 2010)

mein jetzt 3 wochen altes helius ac hat wie ich gerade feststellen muß
umlenkung typ B .(dämfer 51mm hub)und somit einen max.federweg von 
141mm.

...im nachhinein schon ärgerlich...war bei der bestellung von 146mm aus
gegangen...

....mmhh...


----------



## Zep2008 (28. September 2010)

in Lübrechtsen werden doch noch ein Paar A Hebel liegen, sicher.


----------



## thunder666 (28. September 2010)

Das alles muss dann ja eigentlich auch auf alle anderen Rahmen angewendet werden. Frage mich, warum diese Einflüsse der Rahmengröße z.B. beim AM nicht erwähnt werden. Da muss es ja genau so sein.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich im 2011 AC einen C Umlenkhebel fahre, stehen dann doch die mal angegebenen 154mm zur Verfügung, o. geht das gar nicht?

@Guru, mag sein, aber die 5mm fehlen trotzdem?!


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2010)

stahlritzel schrieb:


> mein jetzt 3 wochen altes helius ac hat wie ich gerade feststellen muß
> umlenkung typ B .(dämfer 51mm hub)und somit einen max.federweg von
> 141mm.
> 
> ...



Glaub mir, die 5mm merkt man nicht


----------



## Schwatten (29. September 2010)

Vielleicht steh ich ja ein bisken auf dem Schlauch:
Im letzten PDF ist vermerkt:
Helius AC C-Umlenkhebel Einführung Modelljahr 2011 (Oktober 2011)

Heisst das, der C-Umlenkhebel wird ab Oktober 2011 verbaut? Oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler und gemeint ist ab Oktober 2010????


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2010)

Wird ein Tippfehler sein. Das Modelljahr fängt ja immer schon Ende des vorherigen Jahres an.

Interessant finde ich auch die Ergänzung im letzten PDF, das Vinc gepostet hat, dass die Höhe des Oberrohrs zwischen einigen Rahmenhöhen (doch) variiert. Um den gleichen Federweg wie bei kleineren RH's zu erhalten, werden daher bei L und XL Rahmen die "B"-Hebel verbaut. Steht aber auch alles im PDF, letzte Seite.


----------



## vinc (29. September 2010)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Vielleicht steh ich ja ein bisken auf dem Schlauch:
> Im letzten PDF ist vermerkt:
> Helius AC C-Umlenkhebel Einführung Modelljahr 2011 (Oktober 2011)
> 
> Heisst das, der C-Umlenkhebel wird ab Oktober 2011 verbaut? Oder ist das nur ein Tippfehler und gemeint ist ab Oktober 2010????



Sorry Tippfehler, gemeint ist Oktober 2010. 

Gruß 

Vinc


----------



## thunder666 (29. September 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> Das alles muss dann ja eigentlich auch auf alle anderen Rahmen angewendet werden. Frage mich, warum diese Einflüsse der Rahmengröße z.B. beim AM nicht erwähnt werden. Da muss es ja genau so sein.
> 
> Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich im 2011 AC einen C Umlenkhebel fahre, stehen dann doch die mal angegebenen 154mm zur Verfügung, o. geht das gar nicht?
> 
> @Guru, mag sein, aber die 5mm fehlen trotzdem?!



Sorry, habe mich unverständlich ausgedrückt. 

Was ist wenn man in ein 2011 AC in Größe L trotzdem einen C ULH einbaut,154mm? 

Die Rahmengröße müsste eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Modellen Einfluß auf den FW haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man in ein 2011 AC in Größe L trotzdem einen C ULH einbaut,154mm?
> 
> Die Rahmengröße müsste eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Modellen Einfluß auf den FW haben?!






Testmaen schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch die Ergänzung im letzten PDF, das Vinc gepostet hat, dass die Höhe des Oberrohrs zwischen einigen Rahmenhöhen (doch) variiert. Um den gleichen Federweg wie bei kleineren RH's zu erhalten, werden daher bei L und XL Rahmen die "B"-Hebel verbaut. Steht aber auch alles im PDF, letzte Seite.


----------



## Mythilos (29. September 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> Die Rahmengröße müsste eigentlich auch bei allen anderen Modellen Einfluß auf den FW haben?!



insofern sich die Ketten- und Druckstrebenlänge oder Umlenkhebellänge verändern ->würde<- ja!


----------



## thunder666 (29. September 2010)

@Testmaen

Meine Frage lautet immer noch, was passiert, wenn man trotzdem einen C ULH in einen 2011 L Rahmen einbaut, 154mm?


----------



## OldSchool (29. September 2010)

Wahrscheinlich stößt das Hinterrad an die Sattelrohr.


----------



## Testmaen (29. September 2010)

thunder666 schrieb:


> @Testmaen
> 
> Meine Frage lautet immer noch, was passiert, wenn man trotzdem einen C ULH in einen 2011 L Rahmen einbaut, 154mm?



Achso, jaa, *hust* vermutlich schlägt das Hinterrad gegen das Sitzrohr, wie Old School schon sagte.


----------



## thunder666 (30. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (4. Oktober 2010)

grüezi wohl

es wird ein Helius ac-Rahmen/modell 2011 werden.
dazu hätte ich noch div. Fragen.
Einsatzbereiche: Freeride, touren

welche 140/150er-Federgabel könnte man so spontan empfehlen?
1. rs revelation ( ist die hart genug, oder muss man da gehörig Luft reinpumpen = > 12 bar )
2. fox 32
3. DT Swiss EXM150 QR15

welche Federung für das Heck (200mm Einbaulänge/Dämpferhub 57mm) nehmen?
1. Fox RP23 Boost Valve shock 
2. rs monarch rt3
3. rs monarch plus-Dämpfer?

Steckachse hinten? oder Schnellspanner b. d. 2011er-Modellen?
Sattelrohrdurchmesser 31,6 oder 30,8mm b. d. Large + X-Large-Modellen?
(aus d. Tabelle nicht ganz ersichtlich; einmal S-L=30,8; dann L - X-L=31,6mm)
Wie schaut es da mit dem Color aus + Aufpreise f. Sonder-RAL`s?
 merci mal!


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:
			
		

> Einsatzbereiche: Freeride, touren


Warum kein AM? Wäre bei diesem Einsatzbereich sinnvoller.


----------



## c_w (4. Oktober 2010)

Also zur Revelation kann ich nur sagen: die funzt super. Also wenn du keine Tonnen wiegst....


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (4. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Warum kein AM? Wäre bei diesem Einsatzbereich sinnvoller.



gut, das AM wäre eine Hausnummer?
das AC ist 0,5kg leichter ( Vorteil beim Bergauffahren )
tendiere eher zum ac. 

die revelation werde ich mal test-fahren. 

Kommt man mit der Teileliste noch auf < 14 kg? oder erst gar nicht machbar?
Helius ac in L oder XL
Revelation 
Vorbau truative
rockShox Monarch
Acros h7 
XT-Kurbel/Umwerfer/Shifter/Kassette/Kette
XTR-Schaltung
Shimano saint 203/vo+hi
Mavic 719-disc-36Loch+36LNaben+dt-Speichen


----------



## JAY-L (4. Oktober 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> gut, das AM wäre eine Hausnummer?
> das AC ist 0,5kg leichter ( Vorteil beim Bergauffahren )
> tendiere eher zum ac.
> 
> ...




ICh würde beim LRS erst mal af 32 Speichen gehen. Es mach doch überhaupt keinen sinn am Ramen 500 g zu sparen und dann solche Laufräder zu montieren.
Besser Acros A-RIM / ZTR Flow / ZTR Crest und 32 Speichen
Welche Revelation solls denn werden? Die WC gibts nämlich nur mit Taperschaft


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> gut, das AM wäre eine Hausnummer?
> das AC ist 0,5kg leichter ( Vorteil beim Bergauffahren )
> tendiere eher zum ac.


Was verstehst Du unter Freeride? Das AC ist ein Trailbike und für Freeride weniger geeignet. Die 500g mehrgewicht beim AM komme ja nicht von ungefähr.


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

@NicolaiHeliusAc

Höre auf die Leute die es wissen! Willst du Freeriden, gört nicht nur ein anderer Rahmen her, sondern auch die anderen Komponenten wie z.B. Dämpfer, Bremsen usw. müssen dafür ausgelegt sein.


----------



## NicolaiHeliusAc (4. Oktober 2010)

Ge!st schrieb:


> @NicolaiHeliusAc
> 
> Höre auf die Leute die es wissen! Willst du Freeriden, gört nicht nur ein anderer Rahmen her, sondern auch die anderen Komponenten wie z.B. Dämpfer, Bremsen usw. müssen dafür ausgelegt sein.



das sind allerdings Argumente; ich werde mir den Am-Rahmen näher betrachten. Taugt der AM was für Freeriding? Oder doch lieber den AFR

Nur: was soll an den Saint-Bremsen schlecht sein? ( welche Alternativen gibt es? )
welche Dämpferkombi wäre i.O.? 
rs, dw-swiss, caneCreek, fox, usw.?
(Fahrergewicht: 98 kg )

36-Loch wäre mir lieber; gibt es aber kaum Naben f. Steckachs/Schnellspannersysteme; daher 32L, basta
Bei den Felgen bleibe ich bei mavic 719


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> das sind allerdings Argumente; ich werde mir den Am-Rahmen näher betrachten. Taugt der AM was für Freeriding? Oder doch lieber den AFR


Wenn Du deinen Einsatzbereich näher umschreibst, fällt eine Empfehlung leichter.


----------



## vinc (4. Oktober 2010)

Wenn im Helius AC:

Größe M mit B Umlenkhebel ausgestattet wird, erreicht man 153mm Federweg 
Allerdings kollidiert dann ein Reifen, mit 690mm Umfang, mit dem Sitzrohr.
Der C Umlenkhebel wird folgerichtig nur verbaut um den Federweg zu reduzieren und nicht zu vergrößern. 
Der A Umlenkhebel kann aufgrund einer Kollision zwischen Laufrad und Sitzrohr nicht verbaut werden. 

Gruß


Vinc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (4. Oktober 2010)

NicolaiHeliusAc schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 36-Loch wäre mir lieber; gibt es aber kaum Naben f. Steckachs/Schnellspannersysteme; daher 32L, basta
> Bei den Felgen bleibe ich bei mavic 719



ich habe noch einen vakanten LRS Hügi FR 36Loch im Keller stehen (Schnellspanner). dafür gibt es meines wissens auch ein umrustkit auf steckachse (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=106187)


----------



## stuk (4. Oktober 2010)

das AM geht gut von Tour bis FR.
aufgebaut wiegt es ca. 1 kilo mehr als ein AC (160er Gabel plus ca. 500g und Rahmen plus 500g)
aber es geht besser bergauf als mein altes Helius CC, wohl wegen dem guten Sitzwinkel, und bergab erstmal!
für mich das beste bike für alles!!!!


----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> das AM geht gut von Tour bis FR.
> aufgebaut wiegt es ca. 1 kilo mehr als ein AC (160er Gabel plus ca. 500g und Rahmen plus 500g)


Für FR braucht man aber schon einen vernünftigen Dämpfer und da reicht ein Standard Luftdämpfer nicht aus, es sei denn, die Person ist ein Leichtgewicht.

Damit kommen Luftdämpfer wie der Fox DHX 5,0 Air, Manitou Evolver Air, Marzocchi Roco Air oder RockShox Vivid Air infrage und die bringen alle gut 200-250 Gramm mehr auf die Waage, als ein Standard Luftdämpfer. 

Wer maximale Performance will, kommt um einen Coil-Dämpfer nicht herum und so ein Teil bringt dann gut 600-700 Gramm mehr auf die Waage, als ein Standard Luftdämpfer. Gewichtstuning ist allerdings möglich, in dem man statt der Stahlfeder eine Feder aus Titan nimmt, ist aber nicht ganz billig.

Ich würde also eher mit 1,5 bis 2 kg Mehrgewicht rechnen.


----------



## Tante-Emma (4. Oktober 2010)

Ja, beim AM auf jeden Fall 1,5-2 KG mehr. Denn man nimmt i.d.R auch stabilere Teile. Wenns solide sein soll, kommt man aber nicht darum herum.


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Sehe ich genauso wie Ge!st. Aber 14,5-15 Kg sind auch mit Coil Dämpfer für ein AM möglich, wenn man etwas auf den Aufbau achtet.


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

Meinz (AM) wiegt mit Coil 15,08kg


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Dann bist Du ja nur 80g über meiner Angabe, also kein Grund für schlaflose Nächte


----------



## guru39 (4. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann bist Du ja nur 80g über meiner Angabe, also kein Grund für schlaflose Nächte



Danke


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Oktober 2010)

Bitte, für Dich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (4. Oktober 2010)

Na wir wollen doch genau sein und wenn dreamdeep 14,5 bis 15 kg angibt und gurus AM 80 Gramm darüberliegt, muss guru z.B. ein Stück vom Lenker absägen...


----------



## KHUJAND (5. Oktober 2010)

ich komme bei meinem AM jetzt mit dem kuka.bash u. kleinen aufkl.  ges. auf 15.40kg.


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich komme bei meinem AM jetzt mit dem kuka.bash u. kleinen aufkl.  ges. auf 15.40kg.



Du hast aber keinen Coil Dämpfer


----------



## dreamdeep (5. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du hast aber keinen Coil Dämpfer



Und kleine Aufkleber


----------



## guru39 (5. Oktober 2010)

hö hö


----------



## KHUJAND (6. Oktober 2010)

ja ja...  
da fahr ich schon die ganzen leichten plörren.
 wie nen luftdämpfer, sram xo, avid elixir carbon, thomson, mavic, maxxis faltreifen usw.
u. lande bei aller anstrengung bei 15,40kg.

und ihr kommt mit nen coil dämpfer, und einer hydraulische sattelstütze auf unter 15 kg.  

ihr müsst zaubern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arktiker (6. Oktober 2010)

mal wieder ein Bild: helius ac 29er


----------



## Testmaen (6. Oktober 2010)

XXL ? Oder gar XXXL ?


----------



## sinucello (6. Oktober 2010)

hier:
http://www.singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/new-bike-24
wird auch ein 29er Helius AC erwähnt. Könntest du bitte etwas zum Bestellablauf schreiben und Eindrücke vom Fahrverhalten schildern?

Danke,
Sacha


----------



## Testmaen (6. Oktober 2010)

sinucello schrieb:


> wird auch ein 29er Helius AC erwähnt.



Meinst du das orangene AC ?

Das gehört einem User aus dem mtbr.com Nicolai-Forum. Da gibt's (sehr) viel Lesematerial zu.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=542504

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=633919

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=567210

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=567211


----------



## Tante-Emma (6. Oktober 2010)

Mal ganz vorsichtig formuliert, sieht das schwarze 29' AC durch das Monster-Gusset äußerst bescheiden aus.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2010)

Testmaen schrieb:


> XXL ? Oder gar XXXL ?



Nö

denke L oder XL mit verlängertem Gusset um die nur 385mm lange KS fahren zu können!

Die 125mm reichen wohl als Absenkung bei einem MA Bike

hässlich, aber in der Sache sehr gut nachvollziehbar...
(196cm, 96 kg)


----------



## arktiker (6. Oktober 2010)

nicolai hat den Rahmen als xxxl beschrieben, zum Vergleich hat ein xl-Rahmen eine Oberrohrlänge von 620 mm, meiner 730 mm und eine Sitzrohrlänge von 510 mm meiner 700 mm . Und da ich keine 80 kg wiege, wurde das große Gusset verwendet. ich bin froh, dass ich ein Rad habe, auf dem ich gescheit fahren kann, da ist die Optik zweitrangig, ist aber trotzdem top 
auf dem Bild ist die Sattelstütze außerdem nur halb ausgefahren, wirkt also kürzer...


----------



## OldSchool (6. Oktober 2010)

arktiker schrieb:


> nicolai hat den Rahmen als xxxl beschrieben, zum Vergleich hat ein xl-Rahmen eine Oberrohrlänge von 620 mm, meiner 730 mm und eine Sitzrohrlänge von 510 mm meiner 700 mm . Und da ich keine 80 kg wiege, wurde das große Gusset verwendet. ich bin froh, dass ich ein Rad habe, auf dem ich gescheit fahren kann, da ist die Optik zweitrangig, ist aber trotzdem top
> auf dem Bild ist die Sattelstütze außerdem nur halb ausgefahren, wirkt also kürzer...





Wahnsinn. Bist du der Beißer aus James Bond?


----------



## abbath (6. Oktober 2010)

Wie lang ist denn das Steuerrohr bei XXXL? Sieht so kurz aus.


----------



## der-gute (6. Oktober 2010)

Karasss

und ich dachte noch ans Gute ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sinucello (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Testmaen,


Testmaen schrieb:


> Meinst du das orangene AC ?
> 
> Das gehört einem User aus dem mtbr.com Nicolai-Forum. Da gibt's (sehr) viel Lesematerial zu.


super, danke für die Links. Für mich die ideale Ergänzung zu dem Thread hier. 

Echt Wahnsinn, mit wie viel Emotionen die Entwicklung des Rahmens da verfolgt wird. Bikeschmiede aus D macht Customrahmen für Gemüsebauern in NZ und wir sind live dabei ;-). 

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## KHUJAND (7. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Bist du der Beißer aus James Bond?



bei dem dämpfer ,- bestimmt nicht...


----------



## aka (7. Oktober 2010)

arktiker schrieb:


> nicolai hat den Rahmen als xxxl beschrieben, zum Vergleich hat ein xl-Rahmen eine Oberrohrlänge von 620 mm, meiner 730 mm und eine Sitzrohrlänge von 510 mm meiner 700 mm . ...



Gerade solche Bikes machen Nicolai in meinen Augen zu einer sympatischen Firma.


----------



## arktiker (7. Oktober 2010)

ne, der Beißer bin ich net, sondern sein großer Bruder 
nene, 2,05, 104 Schrittlänge, 94 kg
für alle interessierten hier die Geo. Ich finds auf jeden fall klasse, dass ich bei Nicolai dieses Rad bekommen habe, macht mächtig spass


----------



## corfrimor (7. Oktober 2010)

Form follows function, und das es Spaß macht ist wohl das entscheidende 

Weiterhin viel Vergnüggen damit


----------



## abbath (7. Oktober 2010)

Heftig, Du bist nur 2cm größer als ich und hast ähnliche Proportionen (etwas längere Beine), aber Dein Oberrohr ist 9cm länger. Naja dafür ist der Sitzwinkel deutlich steiler. Der Lenkwinkel wäre mir zu flach beim 29er. Würde ich ja gerne mal fahren...


----------



## flyingscot (7. Oktober 2010)

Bei einem so großen Rahmen und Fahrer machen die großen Räder auch richtig Sinn! Auf dem Foto habe ich das gar nicht sofort erkannt ohne Größenvergleich... nur der Rahmen wirkte etwas zierlich mit so "dünnem" Rohrsatz.


----------



## guru39 (7. Oktober 2010)

arktiker schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild: helius ac 29er



Saugeil  

Das bietet keine Taiwan Brutzelbude


----------



## softbiker (7. Oktober 2010)

arktiker schrieb:


> mal wieder ein Bild: helius ac 29er



An welchem wunderschönen Fleckchen Erde ist dieses tolle Foto entstanden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (7. Oktober 2010)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Bei einem so großen Rahmen und Fahrer machen die großen Räder auch richtig Sinn! Auf dem Foto habe ich das gar nicht sofort erkannt ohne Größenvergleich... nur der Rahmen wirkte etwas zierlich mit so "dünnem" Rohrsatz.



Und die Bremsscheibchen sehen winzig aus ;-)


----------



## corfrimor (7. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> An welchem wunderschönen Fleckchen Erde ist dieses tolle Foto entstanden?



Wollte ich auch gerade Fragen. Südfrankreich?


----------



## arktiker (7. Oktober 2010)

volltreffer, am lac du st. croix in der Provence

@sinucella: ich war in Lübbrechtsen und hab da ein helius ac als 29er in xxl probegefahren, es war aber ein bisschen zu klein. Kalle Nicolai hat dann die Geo passend gemacht, danach musste ich nur noch die Anbauteile auswählen....leider gabts ein paar verzögerungen beim Fertigen, man will sein mtb halt direkt haben 
Auf jeden fall lohnt sich ein Besuch in Lübbrechtsen, kann ich nur empfehlen. 
ansonsten bin top zufrieden 

@ c_w: ja, hinten sind 180 oder 185 und vorne 203... ich dachte auch erst, die sind zu klein...


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2010)

brech in`s essen ......


----------



## abbath (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> brech in`s essen ......



Solltest Du nicht, schließlich musst Du noch wachsen.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

nee , gross genug ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nee , gross genug ......




und das ohne Helm !


----------



## frankweber (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> brech in`s essen ......


 

*Du scheinst hier so intollerant zu sein großgewachsene Menschen zu denunzieren wegen Deiner albernen Befindlichkeiten zu großen Rädern*.

Dann musst Du ja auch vor jedes Renn - und Trekking oder Tourenrad kotzen und die sind eindeutig in der Überzahl gegenüber den 26 er mtbs.

Denk dran, es gibt Magenschleimhutentzündung wenn man zu oft kotzt.

.........*leben und leben lassen,* sonst sammeln wir und schenken Dir ein 29 er und lassen von der Maffia all Deine anderen Schätzchen konfiszieren.

Gruß Frank


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

... nein , die anderen bikes dürfen bleiben , da is ja auch kein hirni auf die idee gekommen , sie ebenfalls MTB´S zu nennen- diese ekelhaften räder mit 28 er felgen und dicken pellen drauf ... 
und : nein , ich hab nix gegen grosse menschen !!!


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2010)

was soll eigentlich dieses Apostroph bedeuten?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

welches ?


----------



## der-gute (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> welches ?



die zum Beispiel



trek 6500 schrieb:


> brech in`s essen ......





trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... sie ebenfalls MTB´S zu nennen- diese ekelhaften räder mit 28 er felgen und dicken pellen drauf ...



oder die nicht zitierbare Signatur...


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> die zum Beispiel
> 
> (Hier fehlen Zitate, die kann man nicht zitieren )
> 
> oder die nicht zitierbare Signatur...



Wennâs (wenn es) wenigstens eins wÃ¤râ (wÃ¤re): Das erste ist ein _accent grave_ und das zweite ein _accent aigu_ â hat da aber auch nix verloren 

*Vomitieren inâs (in das) Abendbrot*

Der Typograph

(Aber macht nur was ihr wollt, das ficht mich nicht an. Hier steht der Inhalt, nicht die Art der Darstellung im Vordergrund )


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Oktober 2010)

Übrigens: Ich muss zustimmen, dass der fragliche Taylor-Rahmen nicht gerade eine Augenweide ist. Aber wenn so ne Maßanfertigung jemandem ermöglicht den Sport seiner Wahl auszuüben ist das doch geilo! Frag das mal bei Speiseeis oder so an. Da erntest du höchstens Kopfschütteln.

Peace
Jo


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2010)

...klar , bei riesenmaßen ist es schwer , was mtb mässiges zu finden .. aber das teil sieht halt einfach sch...aus - auch , wenn der mensch , der es fährt , einen grossen rahmen braucht ... (meine meinung  !!!) @der gute : mach dir mal net ins hemd wegen ein paar kleine strichen .... wir sind hier im mtb forum , nicht im satzzeichen - kurs ...


----------



## guru39 (20. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .. aber das teil sieht halt einfach sch...aus - auch , wenn der mensch , der es fährt , einen grossen rahmen braucht ... (meine meinung  !!!)  ...



Sorry, aber was Du hier ablässt ist Schoiße! Ich glaube auch nicht das irgend wer Deine Meinung hier braucht (meine Meinung!!!).

Du nörgelst an allem rum und outest Dich somit als "superintolerant", fast wie (als ) Peter!

Wenn mir etwas nicht gefällt halte ich meine Fresse, nur so als Tipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (21. Oktober 2010)

so hart würde ich das nicht formulieren...

aber bei 29er einfach mal globale Abneigung zu zeigen,
finde ich unschön...
nur weil man von der Körpergröße sowas nicht braucht


----------



## softbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

So ne ignore-Liste ist schon was feines.
Aber wenn jeder zweite Post ausgeblendet ist und man so liest was manch andere community-Mitglieder so schreiben, würde ich fast mal auf die Idee kommen den betreffenden User für 2 Minuten von dieser Liste zu streichen.
Naja ich lass die Alice Schwarzer der Bikeszene lieber mal weiternörgeln, dann hab ich wenigstens noch was zu lachen.


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2010)

ist vollmond?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Alice Schwarzer der Bikeszene .


----------



## corfrimor (21. Oktober 2010)

Mannomann, für harte Kerls seid Ihr aber ganz schön empfindlich 

Klar, trek hätte sich vielleicht etwas konzilianter äußern können - aber mein Gott ...


Übrigens: Alice Schwarzer find' ich gut


----------



## Zep2008 (21. Oktober 2010)

ich finde 29er auch echt Kacke, für mich, bin 1,75m.
Aber für große Leute die riesen Rahmen brachen passen doch große Räder, da stimmt das Verhältlich doch eher.


----------



## habbadu (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


>




...immer zweimal mehr


----------



## frankweber (21. Oktober 2010)

wieder mal schenkelkloppmodus hier


----------



## barbarissima (21. Oktober 2010)

Könnte mal wieder jemand einen Beitrag oder ein Bild zum Helius AC bringen 


Und Trek ist mit ihren Beschwerden in diesem Forum sicher besser aufgehoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

Also gut, das Foto ist so schlecht, dass ich es nicht posten wollte, aber um des Frieden Willen dann das Bild vom meinem LowBudget AC Aufbau für einen Kumpel. Der Sattel und die Stütze wird noch getauscht (Reverb und WTB) und dann gibt es noch mal vernünftige Bilder. Die erste Probefahrt war auf jeden Fall spitze, so ein AC könnte ich mir bestens als Drittbike vorstellen


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Oktober 2010)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Könnte mal wieder jemand einen Beitrag oder ein Bild zum Helius AC bringen
> 
> 
> Und Trek ist mit ihren Beschwerden in diesem Forum sicher besser aufgehoben




OK, ein Bild mit mir drauf:

Shorts: H&M, 9,95 Mark (!)
Shirt: Metro, 3,95 Euro
Shuhe: ONeal, 39,90 Euro
Spass in den Backen mitm Helius AC: unbezahlbar

Foto gemopst von Joerg_1969  flames bezüglich der Qualität also bitte in diese Richtung 
Über die Garderobe könnt ihr mich anmeckern 

Bring it on


----------



## Tom:-) (21. Oktober 2010)

klasse hobel!

ist der rechts vor dem telefonhäuschen für kakkagespräche nicht der guru?


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> das Foto ist so schlecht,



OHH JA ! 
das kenne ich ja garicht von dir.


----------



## guru39 (21. Oktober 2010)

jep, isser.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> OHH JA !
> das kenne ich ja garicht von dir.



 genau daran liegt es, das Foto hat mein Kumpel gemacht 

Wenigstens ist das Thema von vorher so nun durch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

@guru : ,,,das kannst du halten , wie du willst(mit dem fresse halten) - wenn MIR was nicht gefällt , sag´ichs - genauso , wenn mir was gefällt . wir haben meinungsfreiheit - wenn ich die fresse halten will , geh´ich in ein nicht demokratisches land . und ob dir das passt- ich habs letztens schon mal geschrieben - ist mir sowas von kackegal , das kannst du dir gar nicht vorstellen !! in diesem sinne - finde das riesenrad trotzdem hässlich . ganz im gegensatz zum gelben - das gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut .-


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

Kati 
hat ja auch irgendwie recht... die riesen rahmen wirken alle sau hässlich (auch sogar ein -N-) 
die 29er u. die modischen *hust* elektrobikes finde ich alles andere als trendy. 

@mitlerweile müsst ihr trek Kati doch alle kennen. . . mit ihrer krassen wortwahl.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

.... und wenn khu das sagt , ist es bestimmt akzeptabel , nicht wahr !!!!


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Oktober 2010)

Leute, jetzt ist aber mal gut hier. Bis eins weint


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> .... und wenn khu das sagt ,



damit hasste es aber ... als´ob ich der allerheilige hier im IBC bin.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

nee, aber wenn du dasselbe sagst , wird es klaglos hingenommen - bei mir und anderen wird rumgenölt . dabei geht es bei jedem von uns um dasselbe : den geschmack . 29er seh´n FÜR UNS seltsam aus . ob du oder ich das sage , is ja wohl wurscht !!!


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> nee, aber wenn du dasselbe sagst , wird es klaglos hingenommen - bei mir und anderen wird rumgenölt . dabei geht es bei jedem von uns um dasselbe : den geschmack . 29er seh´n FÜR UNS seltsam aus . ob du oder ich das sage , is ja wohl wurscht !!!



u. deshalb haste mich aus deiner freundesliste gekickt ? 
ne ne ne Kati das werde ich dir nie verzeihen.


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2010)

...wenn einem nix mehr dazu  einfällt , schreibt man halt irgendwelchen kack , gell !!


----------



## frankweber (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Kati
> hat ja auch irgendwie recht... die riesen rahmen wirken alle sau hässlich (auch sogar ein -N-)
> die 29er u. die modischen *hust* elektrobikes finde ich alles andere als trendy.
> 
> @mitlerweile müsst ihr trek Kati doch alle kennen. . . mit ihrer krassen wortwahl.


 
Mensch Khujand  wegen Dir hab ich heut nacht Alpträume - Beisserchen bei bond wr dagegen echt hübsch


----------



## KHUJAND (21. Oktober 2010)

frankweber schrieb:


> Beisserchen bei bond wr dagegen echt hübsch


na ja... der rest is doch ok.




@ trek 6500  
du nimmt das KTWR viel zu ernst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (21. Oktober 2010)

OMG!
Jetz gibts hier Ehekrach auch noch!
Das artet hier ja jetzt schon wie bei RTL in den Nachmittags-Soap´s aus.
Die Forum-User dürfen dann letztlich entscheiden Wer Wen und Wann liebhaben darf, muss oder soll.
Also bttopic. AC sind angesagt. Meinetwegen auch Bilder von 29er.


----------



## stuk (21. Oktober 2010)

ich dachte schon a c sind kürzel für deren vornamen???


----------



## Rockcity Roller (21. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ja...
> da fahr ich schon die ganzen leichten plörren.
> wie nen luftdämpfer, sram xo, avid elixir carbon, thomson, mavic, maxxis faltreifen usw.
> u. lande bei aller anstrengung bei 15,40kg.
> ...



wundert mich...
mein AM wiegt 15.2kg bei größe L,  und die anbauteile sind ungefähr gleich schwer wie bei dir (so pi mal daumen). hab auch noch ne pulverbeschichtung drauf. sind deine 15.4kg mit 2ply-reifen? ich hab grad muddy mary FR 2.35 druff... und welche mavic felgen sind das?
guckste mal bei meinen fotos, da is ne aufstellung über die teile mit dabei...

achja: ich hab auch noch 1.5" + 1.5" gabel + 1.5" vorbau....auch alles nochmal bischen schwerer als 1 1/8"...

gruß rainer


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Also gut, das Foto ist so schlecht, dass ich es nicht posten wollte, aber um des Frieden Willen dann das Bild vom meinem LowBudget AC Aufbau fÃ¼r einen Kumpel. (â¦)



Low budged? Was hatâs gekostet? Bin interessiert, weil ich bei meinem auch arg aufâs Geld geschaut hab  Leider ist es dafÃ¼r nicht ganz so leicht geworden, wie es hÃ¤tte sein kÃ¶nnen â ich lass es KlimmzÃ¼ge reiÃen, vielleicht speckt es noch ab:


----------



## softbiker (22. Oktober 2010)

Gewicht wird doch total überbewertet.
Dann müst ihr eben mehr trainieren und euren schönen Hobel öfter nutzen.


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


>  ich lass es Klimmzüge reißen, vielleicht speckt es noch ab:


lol  gute idee... 

@Rockcity Roller
keine ahnung. ? hab mein bike auch mit einer guten KERN wage gewogen .


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> lol  gute idee...
> 
> @Rockcity Roller
> keine ahnung. ? hab mein bike auch mit einer guten KERN wage gewogen .



die kern hängewaage? genau die haben wir auch


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Gewicht wird doch total überbewertet.
> Dann müst ihr eben mehr trainieren und euren schönen Hobel öfter nutzen.



Das hat doch mit Training und Ausdauer nix zu tun  das ist eine eigene Disziplin: wie bau ich mein Bike auf mit möglichst geringem Gewicht bei angemessener Stabilität. In der Königsklasse dieses Sports darf dann auch ein gewisses Budged nicht überschritten werden.


Jo


----------



## stuk (22. Oktober 2010)

khujand das gewicht bei deinem AM verstehe ich auch nicht 
ich komme mit 3fach,mit ohne führung dafür aber coil-gabel,pulverbeschichtung größe M jetzt auf 14.30.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Holzfeller Kurbel ist halt echt ein schwerer Klotz, da könnte KHUJAND locker 400g einsparen.

@Kontragonist: schau mal 2-3 seiten nach vorne, da ist eine Aufbauliste.

EDIT: habs gefunden, zu der Liste kommt nun noch eine Reverb und ein WTB Sattel.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400294&page=22




...


----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2010)

Ein kleines bisserl relevanter als 3fach, pulver oder rahmengroesse sind die Laufraeder ;-)
Ich kann mein Rad auch mit minimalem finanziellen Einsatz um ein halbes Kilo abspecken, wenn ich Slicks draufpacke ;-)


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> ()
> @Kontragonist: schau mal 2-3 seiten nach vorne, da ist eine Aufbauliste.
> 
> EDIT: habs gefunden, zu der Liste kommt nun noch eine Reverb und ein WTB Sattel.
> ...



Ach, das war diese Geschichte. Danke!

Da mach ich nur den zweiten Platz: mit gebrauchtem Rahmen und Lenker/Vorbau vom Alteisen (Kona Coiler) ist die Sparfuchs-Bilanz nicht grade Weltklasse. Ich glaub 3,500 oder 3,600 warens am End dann doch. Hab beim Antrieb geprasst und bei den Laufrädern und der Verzögerung nicht konsequent genug gespart. Aber es soll ja immer noch was hermachen, ich bereue also nix


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ich bereue also nix


Das ist ja das schöne dran, tut zwar kurz weh im Geldbeutel, aber hinterher freut man sich - bei billigen Parts ärgert man sich hinterher und kauft dann doch irgendwann was besseres


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Oktober 2010)

Modell 2011


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2010)

Erlaubt ist was gefällt - die Kombi aus Bronze Elox (oder ists Titan?), Orange Elox, beigem Hinterbau und Kawagrünem Schriftzug finde ich ziemlich strange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (22. Oktober 2010)

Der Hinterbau ist imho 2much, ich hätte da die Rahmenfarbe gewählt...


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Oktober 2010)

so jungs...
jetzt geht ihr mal in den keller und wiegt eure räder nach...
 auch beim 4 ten mal nachwiegen,- u. 2x wiegen mit der kern wage von meinem kumpel wirft die wage mir exakt 15,4kg aus.


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Erlaubt ist was gefällt - die Kombi aus Bronze Elox (oder ists Titan?), Orange Elox, beigem Hinterbau und Kawagrünem Schriftzug finde ich ziemlich strange.



Na also, man kann Kritik auch sensibel äußern 

Hab das schon in der Stock List gesehen und finds auch arg. Passt denn wenigstens die Farbe von der Revelation WC zum Hinterbau? Mit nem Satz transparenter Decals könnt man es dann noch retten


----------



## chickenway-user (22. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so jungs...
> jetzt geht ihr mal in den keller und wiegt eure räder nach...
> auch beim 4 ten mal nachwiegen,- u. 2x wiegen mit der kern wage von meinem kumpel wirft die wage mir exakt 15,4kg aus.



8,7 bis 16,irgendwas. Hilft dir sicherlich weiter, weil es ist kein AC dabei.


----------



## der-gute (22. Oktober 2010)

es is dann zu schwer, wenn es sich nicht mehr einfach die kellertreppe hochwuchten lässt

und wenn du am tag danach dein hardtail hochhebst und dich stark fühlst


----------



## Team Nicolai (22. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so jungs...
> jetzt geht ihr mal in den keller und wiegt eure räder nach...
> auch beim 4 ten mal nachwiegen,- u. 2x wiegen mit der kern wage von meinem kumpel wirft die wage mir exakt 15,4kg aus.



meins hat 14,380 KG 
das AM vom Ralf hat 13,80 KG


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> 8,7 bis 16,irgendwas. Hilft dir sicherlich weiter, weil es ist kein AC dabei.



Da gehts doch auch um ein AM, oder? Das darf so schwer sein 

@ Khujand: Mach dir nix draus: meine Bikes werden auch immer 200 bis 300 Gramm schwerer als ich mirs vorher ausrechne  Zum Glück rocken die Dinger wie sau, sonst wär ich am End noch beleidigt


----------



## Kontragonist (22. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> meins hat 14,380 KG
> das AM vom Ralf hat 13,80 KG



AM mit 13,8  Mein AC wiegt ja schon fast so viel. Jetzt bin ich vielleicht doch gleich beleidigt 

Ich geh besser morgen auf Tour, damit ich mich wieder über den Hobel freu


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Da gehts doch auch um ein AM, oder? Das darf so schwer sein



Ein altes FR. Aber das ist halt auch eins meiner Tourenräder und hat halt auch nur 150mm Federweg... 
Aber gut, jetzt wird es glaub ich bald von den materialintensiveren Einsätzen befreit, ein bisschen renoviert, ein bisschen abgespeckt und dann freu ich mich auf die nächsten 5 Jahre mit dem Ding.


----------



## abbath (23. Oktober 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


> Modell 2011



Genial. Ich hoffe nur, man findet auch entsprechende Anbauteile. Im Zweifel alles schwarz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

..wippe hätt´ich eher auch in diesem grün gemacht und den hinterbau schwarz .... aber geschmacksache


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Treki, heute garnicht auf Krawall gebÃ¼rstet 
sorry, konntâs mir nicht verkneifen 

Kriegt man den Umlenkhebel denn pulverbeschichtet? Habich glaubich noch nie gesehen, wÃ¤r aber vielleicht mal ne Idee â¦

Was ganz anderes â¦
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nachtrÃ¤glichen Rahmenmodifikationen und kann mir mal ne Hausnummer ansagen: Ein AC mit 200 mm DÃ¤mpfer-EinbaulÃ¤nge umrÃ¼sten auf 216 mm â was kann das wohl kosten?

Und meint ihr, das lohnt? Soll ja angeblich besser funktionieren â¦

DankÃ¶
Jo


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..wippe hätt´ich eher auch in diesem grün gemacht und den hinterbau schwarz .... aber geschmacksache


 

Da würde doch die neulich von Dir verrissene beige Gabel aus dem silbernen CC ( Du erinnerst Dich sicher noch)passen und dann der von Dir geliebte grüne Vorbau aus dem ansonsten schwarzen AFR oder AM 

Wär sicher stimmig dann noch mit grünen Speichen und goldenen Naben und nen Leopardensitz


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2010)

ne , einfach nur nen anderer geschmack .da redest du von toleranz ,so anmaßend , wie du bist . zum weglachen ...


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ne , einfach nur nen anderer geschmack .da redest du von toleranz ,so anmaßend , wie du bist . zum weglachen ...


 
Auch wenn Du offensichtlich überfordert damit bist, mein Vorschlag war vollkommen ernst gemeint!!!! ---- und allzuviele Möglichkeiten aus den Gegebenheiten mit dem beigen Hinterbau was ganzheitlich aussehendes zu machen gibt es ja auch nicht.

Kawagrüner Hinterbau wie die Schrift wäre auch nicht schlecht zumindest schöner als ein schwarzer.

Bitte jetzt nicht beleidigt sein, denn das ist keine Kritik an Dir sondern meine Meinung.

Ich denke, wir leben in einer demokratie(zitat von Dir) und Du scheinst doch ein wenig angepisst zu sein ohne irgendeinen erkennbaren Grund.

Also entspann Dich wieder und werde friedlich.

So long


----------



## WODAN (23. Oktober 2010)

Soll dieses Thema auch noch geschlossen werden???


----------



## frankweber (23. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hi Treki, heute garnicht auf Krawall gebürstet
> sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> Man sollte den tag nicht vor dem abend loben


----------



## Team Nicolai (23. Oktober 2010)

Helius AC






heute mit nem kunden eine 2 std. testfahrt gemacht!!


----------



## dreamdeep (23. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Was ganz anderes
> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit nachträglichen Rahmenmodifikationen und kann mir mal ne Hausnummer ansagen: Ein AC mit 200 mm Dämpfer-Einbaulänge umrüsten auf 216 mm  was kann das wohl kosten?
> 
> Und meint ihr, das lohnt? Soll ja angeblich besser funktionieren


Da beim AC die vorderen Dämpferhalter fest angeschweisst sind, wird das schwierig. Lohnen tut sich das imho auch nicht. Das Übersetzungverhältnis ist ja schon recht gut, bei einem 57mm Dämpfer mit 2,56 sogar noch besser als beim AM mit 2,71 bei 63mm Hub.
Das AM hat ja 25mm mehr Federweg, weshalb das Übersetzungverhältniss bei einem 57mm Dämpfer dementsprechend schlechter ist, deshalb auch der Schritt zu mehr Hub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OldSchool (23. Oktober 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Hi Treki, heute garnicht auf Krawall gebürstet
> sorry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen
> 
> Kriegt man den Umlenkhebel denn pulverbeschichtet? Habich glaubich noch nie gesehen, wär aber vielleicht mal ne Idee
> ...



Denke auch dass bei Luftdämpfern das Übersetzungsverhältnis nicht zu niedrig sein sollte, damit man mit genügend hohem Druck, ein Durchsacken im mittleren Teil des Federweges entgegenwirken kann. 

Ich glaube das 200/51 ist ganau richtig beim AC.


----------



## Kontragonist (23. Oktober 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Da beim AC die vorderen Dämpferhalter fest angeschweisst sind, wird das schwierig. Lohnen tut sich das imho auch nicht. Das Übersetzungverhältnis ist ja schon recht gut, bei einem 57mm Dämpfer mit 2,56 sogar noch besser als beim AM mit 2,71 bei 63mm Hub.
> Das AM hat ja 25mm mehr Federweg, weshalb das Übersetzungverhältniss bei einem 57mm Dämpfer dementsprechend schlechter ist, deshalb auch der Schritt zu mehr Hub.



Danke! Hab da wohl was durcheinander gebracht: dachte, das AC bekommt in Zukunft einen 216 mm langen Dämpfer. Zu viel  in letzter Zeit 

Nach der Tour vorhin muss ich sagen, dass ich auch eigentlich zufrieden bin  nur wenn ich zum Bunnyhop ansetze rausch ich glaubich ziemlich durch den ganzen Federweg. Vlt. muss _doch_ noch a bisserl Luft noi ...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (23. Oktober 2010)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> so jungs...
> jetzt geht ihr mal in den keller und wiegt eure räder nach...
> auch beim 4 ten mal nachwiegen,- u. 2x wiegen mit der kern wage von meinem kumpel wirft die wage mir exakt 15,4kg aus.



nix keller...wohnung ;-)
so, extra nochmal an die gute kern gehangen...

15.08kg

und zu den 13.8 beim AM würd ich glatt sagen:
entweder wurd das rad aus seinem einsatzbereich rausgehoben oder es ist derart teuer das man besser niemals stürzt, weil sonst sofort n 100-euro-teil kaputt ist.
aber ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren belehren!

mach´s einfach folgendermaßen: 
is das bike so leicht wie du gern hättest oder leichter, sagste: geil!
is das rad schwerer als erwartet sagste: egal, dafür isses super!

guter trick, oder?


----------



## OldSchool (23. Oktober 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> mach´s einfach folgendermaßen:
> is das bike so leicht wie du gern hättest oder leichter, sagste: geil!
> is das rad schwerer als erwartet sagste: egal, dafür isses super!
> 
> guter trick, oder?



Ahh, jetzt geht es mir besser.


----------



## guru39 (23. Oktober 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ahh, jetzt geht es mir besser.



Bei mir ist auch grad der Weltfrieden ausgebrochen


----------



## LeichteGranate (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin Leute,

hier mal 2 ACs.
Mir macht meins seeeeeehr viel Freunde.
Mein Kumpel hatte auch ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht als er auf seinem Bike saß.










MfG 
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (24. Oktober 2010)

Nächstes mal nen anderen Gang wählen, beim Foto machen ;-)


----------



## LeichteGranate (24. Oktober 2010)

Also ich würde nächstes mal eher zwei Bremsen ans Bike schrauben, beim Foto machen...


----------



## Schwatten (2. November 2010)

Mahlzeit,
hat inzwischen jemand in Erfahrung gebracht, welche Reifen in das 2011 AC bei maximalen Federweg passen?
Hat schon mal jemand einen Acros Steuersatz in Titan gehabt? Ist es "das gleiche" Titan wie das Nicolai eloxierte Titan??
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## swannema (5. November 2010)

Letzte Woche kam die beste Email des Jahres:



> dein Nicolai Helius Ac ist fertig



Diese Woche konnte ich es endlich abholen.


----------



## Ti-Max (5. November 2010)

swannema schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam die beste Email des Jahres:
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Woche konnte ich es endlich abholen.



Fein

Und ich liebe Bronxxe

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## wowbagger (5. November 2010)

@Moritz: "fotzgeil" ist der Oberhammer! Hut ab vor Dir!
mfg wowbagger


----------



## Silberbüchse (7. November 2010)

Die Nicolai sind handwerklich unwahrscheinlich sauber gemacht, es ist der <hammer, die Teile in Ruhe anzuschauen!
Aber wie macht sich ein solches Bike beim Fahren bemerkbar? Was macht das ganze wirklich beim Spaß auf dem Trail aus? Was ist anders als z. B. bei meinem Radon?
Tatsache ist, dass ich mir ein AC bestellen möchte! Aber bitte versucht doch einmal, mich auch fahrtechnisch zu überzeugen. Ich habe hier leider keine Möglichkeit, ein passendes Helius AC zu fahren.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. November 2010)

swannema schrieb:


> Letzte Woche kam die beste Email des Jahres:
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Woche konnte ich es endlich abholen.



hehe, ist doch von uns, oder? bike components?
viel spaß damit!

gruß rainer


----------



## jo-al (21. November 2010)

Schreibt mir eure Meinung zum Aufbau meines neuen MTB. Sollte die  Ansicht etwas holprig aussehen, so entschuldige, es ist mein erster  Beitrag im Forum. Ich gelobe Besserung. Leider habe ich noch kein Bild.

Danke an alle die Ihre ehrl. Meinung schreiben.

          Rahmen; Nicolai   Helius AC inkl. Sticker,
Sitzstrebe:       Dämpfer   RockShox Vivid Air   RC2            
      Gabel:   FOX 32 Talas   150 RLC FIT 15QR
Steuersatz:   Chris King   NoThreadSet 11/8" Sotto Voce gold
Sattelstütze:   Syntace P6       Lenker   Syntace Vector 31,8,   12°
Vorbau:   Syntace Force 149, 6°       Griffe   Ritchy True Grip WCS    Ergo Locking       Sattel:   Selle Italia   Flite Classic Schwarz
Gruppe:   Shimano Gruppe   XT 10fach ohne Bremsen ohne Naben 3x10 Dyna-Sys       Kette   872.745.114.105SRAM
Kette: Power Chain II PC 971
Bremse VR:   MAGURA Marta,VR,   Schwarz, Bremsgriff links. Postmount 6 Zoll, SL Rotor 203mm
Bremse HR:   MAGURA Marta,HR,   Schwarz, Bremsgriff rechts. IS 2000, SL Rotor 180mm
Achse VR;   Hope Pro 2   Front 32H - Gold 15mm
Achse HR;   Hope Pro 2   Rear 32H - Gold 135mm - 12mm Steckachse
Felge: Mavic EN   521 Disc 32Loch black 2011       Speichen   DT Swiss
Speichen: Competition 2.0-1.8mm, 260mm, schwarz
Schlauch:   Schwalbe   SV13 6,00 12,00
Reifen:   Schwalbe   Nobby Nic Evolution, Snakeskin, Folding, 62-559, 26x2,4 black
Klemme:   Hope Seat   Clamp - QR - 34.9 - Gold
Pedale: Shimano XT


----------



## OldSchool (21. November 2010)

Monarch statt vivid

TN 719 statt EN 521

Ansonsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

Ein paar Sachen sind nicht passend



> Chris King   NoThreadSet 11/8" Sotto Voce gold


Das AC braucht einen Steuersatz mit mindestens 22mm Einpresstiefe, also Acros AH-07 oder Reset.



> Kette: Power Chain II PC 971


Ist eine 9-fach Kette und passt nicht zum 10-fach XT Antrieb

Reifen würde ich eventuell auch eher auf Fat Albert o.ä. gehen. Ansonsten finde ich den Aufbau recht gut.


----------



## jo-al (21. November 2010)

Spezifikation EN 521


ETRTO-Grösse: 559 x 21
Empfohlene Speichennippel-Länge: 12 mm
Felgenband-Dimensionen: 559 x 20 x 0.6
Ventilloch-Durchmesser: 8,5 mm (mit Ventil-Adapter)
Empfohlene Reifenbreite: 2.10 bis 2.50"

Spezifikation TN 719
 


ETRTO-Grösse: 622 x 19
Empfohlene Reifenbreite: 1.50 bis 2.30"
Empfohlene Speichennippel-Länge: 12 mm
Felgenband-Dimensionen: 622 x 20 x 0.6
Ventilloch-Durchmesser: 8,5 mm (mit Ventil-Adapter)


Beachte untersch, ETRTO Größe???
Reifenbreite bis 2,3 ich möchte aber 2,4 breite fahren.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

Die TN 719  ist eine 29" Felge, vermutlich hat sich OldSchool vertippt. Die EN 521 würde ich aber auch nicht nehmen, zu schwer für die Breite. Eher eine ZTR Flow, Ex500 oder Alex Supra 28 oder 30.

Ausserdem würde ich einen Belastungsorientierten Mix aus Competition und Revolution Speichen nehmen.






...


----------



## dreamdeep (21. November 2010)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, statt SV 13 reichen auch die SV 14 Extra Light, spart 120g am Laufradsatz und ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (21. November 2010)

jo-al schrieb:


> Lenker   Syntace Vector 31,8,   12°



Hatte ich mir für mein AM auch überlegt. Aber ist ein 12°-Lenker für ein technisches Trailbike, das bei bei den Abfahrten überwiegend im Stehen bewegt wird nicht viel zu stark gekröpft?


----------



## jo-al (21. November 2010)

Vielleicht, leider habe ich nicht so viel Erfahrung. Genau diese Beiträge erhoffe ich mir vom Forum.


----------



## Schwatten (21. November 2010)

Hi,
stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem, der Rahmen sollte nächste Woche kommen. Ich schreib Dir erst mal meine Teile rein. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, was Du von den Teile erwartest. Mir ist zB. wartungsarmut ganz wichtig. Hier also mal meine bereits ausgewählten Teile:
Rahmen; Nicolai Helius AC in L
Dämpfer RockShox Monrach RT
Gabel: RockShox Revelation RT
-> Ich hatte im Forum gefragt, wer eine absenkbare Gabel im AC einsetzt. Einige haben Talas Gabeln verbaut, benutzen die Absenkung aber so gut wie nie. Deshalb bei mir keine Absenkung, kann nur kaputt gehen. Ansonsten RockShox, weil mein Händler vorort RockShox führt und mir bei Problemen am schnellsten Helfen kann.
Steuersatz: Acros AH-07
Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker: Ich werd mal ein paar Teile zum Testen anbauen und dann entscheiden, welche Kröpfung,Länge usw. ich nehme. Die Marke ist hier meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Man muss gut drauf sitzen
Schaltung Rohloff
Bremse 185. Avid Elixir CR
Laufrad; Acros Nabe, ZTR Flow Felge
Schlauch: Tubeless
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 26x2,4 blac
Pedale: Shimano XTR


----------



## abbath (21. November 2010)

Nimm Hope statt Acros.


----------



## jo-al (21. November 2010)

ja, gratuliere "Schwatten". Auch ein super Bike. Thema Absenkung. Ich habe es bei der letzten Fahrt erlebt - mein Kollege kam mit Absenkung die Steigung hoch und ich ohne Absenkung nicht. Er hat zwei Bikes - ohne Absenkung ging bei Ihm auch nichts. An den fahrerischen Fähigkeiten liegt es nicht. Bremse Avid - die soll sehr hart bremsen. Mit den MAGURAS habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht, habe mich dran gwöhnt dabei bleibe ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swannema (22. November 2010)

Ich habe die Absenkung bislang eigentlich nicht gebraucht, steiler Anstieg mit ca. 25% war gestern noch leicht machbar.

@Rockcity Roller, jo ist von Euch. Habe noch gar keine Zeit gehabt mich richtig zu bedanken für die super Beratung und den professionellen Aufbau Das Bike ist ein Traum.


----------



## Schwatten (22. November 2010)

Warum soll ich Hope statt Acros Naben nehmen?


----------



## softbiker (22. November 2010)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Hi,
> stehe gerade vor dem gleichen Problem, der Rahmen sollte nächste Woche kommen. Ich schreib Dir erst mal meine Teile rein. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, was Du von den Teile erwartest. Mir ist zB. wartungsarmut ganz wichtig.
> Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker: Ich werd mal ein paar Teile zum Testen anbauen und dann entscheiden, welche Kröpfung,Länge usw. ich nehme. Die Marke ist hier meiner Meinung nach zweitrangig. Man muss gut drauf sitzen
> Schaltung Rohloff
> Bremse 185. Avid Elixir CR



Also wenn es Dir um wartungsarmut geht dann würde ich von der Elixier CR Abstand nehmen. Glaub mir diese Druckpunktfrikelei verbunden mit diesem sch.... Leitungsanschluss macht über kurz oder lang nur Ärger.
Nimm die einfache Elixir R ohne diesen Druckpunkt-Kack und werde glücklich. Wir hatten hier bestimmt drei Bremsen dieses Jahr die einen fast zur Verzweiflung gebracht hätten, zumal die Druckpunkteinstellung um ehrlich zu sein ein Witz ist. Wer da sagt er spürt was hat Gicht in den Fingern.


----------



## jo-al (22. November 2010)

So Leute, ich habe jetzt die Endfassung meines neuen Bikes. Habe eure Anmerkung sacken lassen und teils hinzugefügt. Meine neue Zusammen- und gleichzeitig auch Bestellung.

Rahmen; Nicolai   Helius AC inkl. Sticker,
Dämpfer:   RockShox Monarch RC3
      Gabel:   FOX 32 Talas   150 RLC FIT 15QR
Steuersatz:   Chris King   NoThreadSet 11/8" Sotto Voce gold
Sattelstütze:   Syntace P6
Lenker: Syntace Vector 31,8,   12°
Vorbau:   Syntace Force 149, 6°
Griffe: Ritchy True Grip WCS     Ergo Locking
Sattel:   Selle Italia   Flite Classic Schwarz
Gruppe:   Shimano Gruppe   XT 10fach ohne Bremsen ohne Naben 3x10 Dyna-Sys
Kette:  10fach
Bremse VR:   MAGURA Marta,   Schwarz, SL Rotor 203mm
Bremse HR:   MAGURA Marta,   Schwarz, SL Rotor 180mm
Achse VR;   Hope Pro 2   Front 32H - Gold 15mm
Achse HR;   Hope Pro 2   Rear 32H - Gold 135mm - 12mm Steckachse
Felge: Stans ZTR Flow
Speichen: Competition 2.0-1.8mm, 260mm, schwarz
Schlauch:   Schwalbe   SV13
Reifen:   Schwalbe   Nobby Nic Evolution, Snakeskin, Folding, 62-559, 26x2,4 black
Klemme:   Hope Seat   Clamp - QR - 34.9 - Gold
Pedale: Shimano XT


----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

jo-al schrieb:


> Steuersatz:   Chris King   NoThreadSet 11/8" Sotto Voce gold


Das mit dem Steuersatz hast Du überlesen? Der normale Chris King hat nicht die von Nicolai geforderte Einpresstiefe von 22mm, dadurch geht die Garantie flöten. 
-> Reset 118-HDAL2 oder Acros AH-07


----------



## jo-al (22. November 2010)

Ich habe den Händler dies mitgeteilt. O.Ton ganz schnell vergessen. Sollte was passieren dann Rahmen zu N und Garantie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (22. November 2010)

jo-al schrieb:


> Ich habe den HÃ¤ndler dies mitgeteilt. O.Ton ganz schnell vergessen. Sollte was passieren dann Rahmen zu N und Garantie.


Wie, ganz schnell vergessen? Welcher HÃ¤ndler ist das denn, scheint sich nicht sonderlich gut mit Nicolai auszukennen 
FÃ¼r das AC gilt 22mm Einpresstiefe, da ist dann leider nichts mit "ab zu N und Garantie"

http://2009.nicolai.net/download/pdf/garantie-deutsch-17082006.pdf

"Achtung, wichtige Beispiele! Kein Garantieanspruch entsteht, wenn:

sich das Steuerrohr durch die Verwendung eines ungeeigneten Steuersatzes aufweitet oder Risse im Bereich des Steuerrohr entstehen. Bei allen Nicolai Modellen, die im harten Einsatz durch SpruÌnge etc. belastet werden, muss ein Steuersatz mit einer Einpresstiefe von mindestens 22 mm zum Einsatz kommen. Sofern das Steuerrohr des betreffenden Rahmens nicht ab Werk fuÌr den Einbau eines geeigneten Steuersatzes vorbereitet ist, muss dieses entweder von einem Mechaniker der Nicolai GmbH oder einer ausdruÌcklich von der Nicolai GmbH autorisierten Zweirad Werkstatt auf die erforderliche Einpresstiefe nachgearbeitet werden. (Deformation durch UÌberlast / zweckfremde Verwendung)"

Und hier noch das Techsheet:

Steuersatz Mindesteinpresstiefe / a-head set min. insert depth 22mm
http://www.nicolai.net/files/helius_ac_10.pdf


...


----------



## jo-al (22. November 2010)

Danke! Ich bleibe dran und werde mich wieder melden. Mittwoch Abend.


----------



## Tante-Emma (22. November 2010)

Ob du dran bleibst o. nicht, ändert leider nichts an dem von den Jungs schon geschilderten Fakt. 22mm Steuersatz gehört da rein.


----------



## jo-al (22. November 2010)

Danke! Die Änderung habe ich dem Händler mit einer Mail mitgeteilt.


----------



## Schwatten (23. November 2010)

@softbiker: Danke für den Tipp, ich denke ich werde die Elixir R nehmen. Ist die Druckpunktverstellung denn der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen (R und CR)? Das Gewicht scheint ja gleich zu sein.


----------



## softbiker (23. November 2010)

Schwatten schrieb:


> @softbiker: Danke für den Tipp, ich denke ich werde die Elixir R nehmen. Ist die Druckpunktverstellung denn der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen (R und CR)? Das Gewicht scheint ja gleich zu sein.



Ja ist Sie, es gibt zwar dann noch die neuen Serien wie XX, XO, X9 und den ganzen Summs: Bei SRAM ist es jedoch so ausser die ganz billigen und die Code sind eigentlich alle derzeitigen Modelle eine Elixir, zumindest der Bremssattel ist immer der gleiche.
Eigentlich unterscheiden sich die Modelle nur entweder 1. durch die Druckpunktverstellung oder 2. durch die verbauten Materialien. CR-MAG ist z.B. ein Magnesium-Bremssattel der Hebel dazu ist aus Carbon. 
Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht dass die normale Elixir R das robusteste Modell von allen ist. Sattel aus Aluminium (nicht so fadinganfällig wie de Magnesiumsattel) dazu der Hebel aus Aluminium was auch mal für nen Sturz herhällt. Und das schöne an ihr ist dass man bei ihr nicht auf die Hebelweiteneinstellung verzichten muss. Außerdem würde ich gleich 203er-Scheiben nehmen oder zum. 203/185. Aber dass kommt ja auf den Fahrstil an, ich meine jedoch man kann nicht genug Reserven haben.


----------



## habbadu (23. November 2010)

Schwatten schrieb:


> @softbiker: Danke für den Tipp, ich denke ich werde die Elixir R nehmen. Ist die Druckpunktverstellung denn der einzige Unterschied zwischen den Bremsen (R und CR)? Das Gewicht scheint ja gleich zu sein.



Jeep - Elixir R ist ne Gute!


----------



## stahlritzel (23. November 2010)

...nochmal zu dem chris king sotto voce steuersatz ,kann garnicht
finden welche einpresstiefe der hat.
...den habe ich in meinen AC .....
gruß stahlritzel


----------



## KloBoBBerLe (24. November 2010)

Chris King-Manual schrieb:
			
		

> Ream and face the head tube to ensure that the ends are square and parallel to each other, and the head tube bore (inner diameter) is correct (see table below) to ensure proper press fit. Minimum ream depth is 25.4mm into the head tube.



25,4 mm?


----------



## dreamdeep (24. November 2010)

KloBoBBerLe schrieb:


> 25,4 mm?



Das ist das Steelset, dieses hat 1" Einpresstiefe, was 25,4mm entspricht. Der normale hat irgendwas um die 12-14mm, müsste irgendwo auf de CK Homepage stehen.
"sotto voce" ist übrigens nur die Bezeichnung für den Logo-style. Bei Sotto Voce ist das Logo in der gleichen Farbe, anstatt silber gelasert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlritzel (24. November 2010)

heißt also steuersatz raus und neuen Reset rein.
danke gruß stahlritzel


----------



## jo-al (24. November 2010)

Hallo Leute.
Heute habe ich den Kaufvertrag unterzeichnet. Der Steuersatz ist in Reset 118 HDAL und die Reifen in Fat Albert geändert worden. Schon früher wurde der Dämpfer in Monarch geändert. Meinen Dank geht an alle Forumschreiber die mit Anregungen und Ideen dazu beigetragen haben, das so glaube ich/wir ein gutes Bike kreiert haben. Einen besonderen Dank gilt OldSchool und dreamdeep. Sie haben mit Nachdruck auf Teileänderungen bestanden. Vielen, vielen Dank!!!


----------



## der-gute (24. November 2010)

ich wäre ja mit Nachdruck für Ardent anstatt Fatal Bert


----------



## c_w (24. November 2010)

Und dann wär ich für die Gummikönigin... ne, mal im Ernst, Reifen muss man ausprobieren und selber die passenden finden.


----------



## Schwatten (26. November 2010)

Einigen scheint titan nicht zu gefallen. Ich bin froh, dass ich es gemacht habe. Die Geschmäcker sind verschieden, sagte Marcel und frass einen Popel.
Hier schonmal ein erstes Bild (ich weiss: schlechte Qualität). Aufbauen will ich das Rad zum nächsten Frühjahr. Ich befürchte spätestens im Januar werde ich mich damit aber durch die tiefsten Matschfelder wühlen:


----------



## Ge!st (26. November 2010)

Chic


----------



## Ti-Max (26. November 2010)

Ich steh ja auf Titan, als Farbe und als Rohrmaterial

Schöner Rahmen, Glückwunsch

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jo-al (26. November 2010)

Ganz toll!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Beim Aufbau viel Erfolg.

Gruß


----------



## Kohlenjoe (26. November 2010)

Geiles Teil!
Bei mir fehlt leider immer noch ein entscheidendes Teil.

Ab in den Dreck damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (6. Dezember 2010)

@schwatten

ein traum 
titan sieht mal porno aus

ich hätte auch gerne ein ac aber mit der vorderen dämpferaufnahme und den gussets vom am. 
ein 140mm bike langt mir voll und ganz, aber die mickrige aufnahme für den dämpfer am ac stört mich schon sehr. bei nicolai ist ja alles machbar. aber wäre es sinnvoll ans ac die dämpferaufnahme und gussets vom am brutzeln zu lassen oder gleich ein am?
wie gesagt 140mm sind ausreichend.


----------



## stuk (6. Dezember 2010)

ich denke die optionen würden, wenn machbar zu teuer, werden.
Dann lieber sofort ein AM. Obwohl ich meins nicht mit 140 fahren möchte.
Senke meins auch nur noch bei stundenlangen Straßenauffahrten ab.
Die Kurbel setzt sonst noch häufiger auf.
also 140/150 = AC oder 160/170 = AM
mfg


----------



## sinucello (6. Dezember 2010)

Hi,


stuk schrieb:


> also 140/150 = AC oder 160/170 = AM
> mfg


jep, etwas ausführlicher ist es hier (englisch) erklärt:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=7544556&postcount=5

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Dezember 2010)

Liebe Gemeinde,
momentan fällt mir das Sparen relativ leicht, deshalb wird die Stimme der Vernunft in meinem Hinterkopf derzeit immer leiser und wird übertönt von dem Wunsch nach _dem_ Helis AC, das ich immer wollte: Größe M mit S-Sitzrohr, AM-Dämpferaufnahme am Oberrohr, Monarch Plus, Hammerschmidt, schwarz Eloxiert. Sonst bleibt alles, was an meinem aktuellen AC dran ist (s.u.) erhalten.

Mein Händler hat vorgeschlagen, ein AM mit AC-Rohrsatz zu bestellen. Ich bin nicht so überzeugt von der Idee, da ich mit der Geo eigentlich zufrieden bin und bei der Revelation bleiben will. Wenn Ihr da Meinungen zu habt, würde ich mich über eure Kommentare freuen  auch zum Thema Hammerschmidt am AC.

So soll der Rahmen aussehen:




Übrigens: Wenn jemand aktuell auf der Suche ist: Der schwefelgelbe Standard-M-Rahmen ist dann natürlich übrig und zu haben. Ich freu mich über jedes ernst gemeintes Angebot. Kurbel/Innenlager (Stylo 2.2 OCT), KeFü (Shaman Commander) und Steuersatz (Acros AH-07) bleiben bei Bedarf am Rahmen


----------



## c_w (19. Dezember 2010)

Na... du hast ein AFR, ich denk mal, du bist mit der AC Geometrie sehr gut beraten.


----------



## softbiker (20. Dezember 2010)

Würde ich auch meinen, warum aber ein AC-Geometrie mit einigen AM-Optionen. Das ist dann nix anderes als ein kastriertes AM. Ich halte es für Unfug das AC so aufzurüsten dass es so schwer ist wie ein AM. Da hast du dann die Vorteile vom AC verblasen genauso wie vom AM und irgendsoein Zwitter-Ding. Ich wäre so konsequent und würde das AM dann hald mit 150mm fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

kann das schon nachvollziehen, die Dämpferaufnahme am AC sieht einfach billig und instabil aus. Den Helius AM Rahmen ohne Sitzrohr-Gusset wäre auch meine persönliche Wahl

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen dem AM- und dem AC-Rohrsatz

Dann gibt es ja noch den FR-Rohrsatz

Macht der Rohrsatz beim AC vs. AM wirklich ein halbes Kilo aus

Danke im Voraus, im Übrigen gefällt der Entwurf optisch

Gruss


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
danke so weit für die Kommentare!

Wie c_w schon bemerkte: ich hab noch ein AFR  wenn ich dem Hengst die  sporen gebe, dann setz ich mich da drauf. Das AC soll hauptsächlich für  Touren herhalten, bei Spaß-orientierten Einlagen aber halt auch nicht  unrockbar sein.

@ softbiker: Ein halbes Kilo schwerer wird mein Projekt wohl nicht werden  das  einzige, was ich vom AM haben will, ist ja die Dämpferaufnahme. Und das hol ich durch das kurze Sitzrohr wieder rein 

@ Max: Danke für den Daumen! Ich denke, der AC Rohrsatz ist stärker konifiziert. Und das AC hat die Gussets am Steuerrohr nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist am Yoke der Schwinge auch mehr ausgefräst als beim AM. Dass da ein halbes Kilo zusammen kommt ist allerdings schon krass.


----------



## stuk (20. Dezember 2010)

wenn du ein afr hast würde ich kein "aufgebocktes" AC/M bauen lassen.
ich würde das gelbe zum touren behalten, ist doch ne tolle kiste


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> @ Max: Danke für den Daumen! Ich denke, der AC Rohrsatz ist stärker konifiziert. Und das AC hat die Gussets am Steuerrohr nicht. Wahrscheinlich ist am Yoke der Schwinge auch mehr ausgefräst als beim AM. Dass da ein halbes Kilo zusammen kommt ist allerdings schon krass.



Joh, mit dem halben Kilo ist echt schon eine Menge.

Ich würde es genau so machen, wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast, allerdings würde ich die Steurrohr-Gussets vom AM nehmen, find die einfach schöner, ist aber Geschmackssache.

Wie stark ist den der Geomietrieunterschied

Ansonsten ist ja das AM mit Sitzrohr in S so ziemlich das, was Du haben möchtest.

So würde mein AM aussehen, zumindest vom Rahmen, nicht zwingend von der Farbe:

http://www.nicolai.net/index.php?article_id=44&clang=0



Gruss Thorsten


----------



## sinucello (20. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,


Ti-Max schrieb:


> die Dämpferaufnahme am AC sieht einfach billig und instabil aus


beziehst du deine Aussage nur auf die Optik oder bist du tatsächlich der Meinung, die Dämpferaufnahme des AC wäre instabil? Oder instabil im Vergleich zum AFR oder man sollte nicht jeden Morgen nach dem Frühstück damit von einer Garage springen etc.? 

Denn im Vergleich zu anderen All-Mountains sieht das Teil für mich nicht wirklich fragiler aus.

Ciao,
Sacha


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Dezember 2010)

Die Aufnahme ist mit Sicherheit nicht instabil, sondern dem Einsatzzweck angemessen und auf die Belastungen abgestimmt. Der Vorteil der AM Aufnahme sehe ich eher in der Anpassbarkeit durch andere Dämpferhalter und der Optik.


----------



## timtim (20. Dezember 2010)

besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken.......


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte gerade mal zwei Dämpferhalter plus Schrauben auf der Waage: 78g
Das sollte auch in etwas das Mehrgewicht sein, denn die angeschweißte Aufnahme, sollte sich gewichtsmässig nicht wirklich zum AC unterscheiden.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2010)

sinucello schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beziehst du deine Aussage nur auf die Optik oder bist du tatsächlich der Meinung, die Dämpferaufnahme des AC wäre instabil? Oder instabil im Vergleich zum AFR oder man sollte nicht jeden Morgen nach dem Frühstück damit von einer Garage springen etc.?
> 
> ...



Sorry, wir reden hier über Nicolai. Das Ding sieht aus wie ein x-beliebiges Formteil, völlig lieblos und wenig wertig. Hier hätte man direkt die AM-Aufnahme nehmen sollen, dann hätte man sich die Kosten der Herstellung gleich sparen können, bei weitaus wertigerer Ausfertigung.

Stabilität kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist allerdings recht dünn und lang im Vergleich zum AM. Die Erfahrung wird es zeigen.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2010)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Die Aufnahme ist mit Sicherheit nicht instabil, sondern dem Einsatzzweck angemessen und auf die Belastungen abgestimmt. Der Vorteil der AM Aufnahme sehe ich eher in der Anpassbarkeit durch andere Dämpferhalter und der Optik.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie halten wird.

Allerdings, wie zuvor geschrieben, wenig wertig und absolut unpassend zum Rest des AC, zumindest meiner Meinung nach.

Bei der Modellpflege kann man ja mal über die AM Aufnahme nachdenken

Aber der Interessent wird schon seine Gründe haben, zumal er mit dem AFR einen entsprechenden Vergleich hat.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (20. Dezember 2010)

Sooooo wertig sind Schrauben aber nicht, allenfalls schwer.
Die Verstellbare Aufnahme ist Sinnvoll wenn man unterschiedliche Daempferlaengen einbauen koennen will - oder um *blingbling* ein weiteres Teil bunt eloxieren zu koennen.
Brauche ich beides nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Dezember 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Sooooo wertig sind Schrauben aber nicht, allenfalls schwer.
> Die Verstellbare Aufnahme ist Sinnvoll wenn man unterschiedliche Daempferlaengen einbauen koennen will - oder um *blingbling* ein weiteres Teil bunt eloxieren zu koennen.
> Brauche ich beides nicht.



Aber der Interessent will es und ich kann ihn verstehen.

Ausserdem sind variable Dämpferlängen auch bei diesem Rad sicherlich ein sinnvoller Zusatznutzen.

Ich bleibe dabei, die Dämpferaufnahme des AC ist optimierungswürdig

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> () Aber der Interessent wird schon seine Gründe haben, zumal er mit dem AFR einen entsprechenden Vergleich hat.



Der Interessent ist hauptsächlich optisch unzufrieden  Aber bei nem richtig harten Durchschlag, der hoffentlich nicht stattfinden muss, verteilt sich die Last auf ein paar Schweißpunkte mehr, was auch beruhigend wirkt 

78g (danke dreamdeep ) spar ich am Sitzrohr und den Gussets, da hab ich keine Sorgen. Und mit der Hammerschmidt ist das Thema "Leichtbau" eh abgehakt (13,6 kg Errechnet, also nach bisheriger Erfahrung ca. 13,8 bei Abholung im Wurzelpuff ).

@ stuk: Freut mich, dass dir meine Kiste gefällt  du hast auch absolut recht, aber rationales Denken ist grade abgeschaltet. Das AC wird ja auch nicht wirklich "aufgebockt", sondern bekommt nur ein Facelift.

 eigentlich hätte ich auch gerne noch ne Direkt-mount Lösung für den Umwerfer an der Schwinge gehabt (wenn das 2012 kommt, dann wars meine Idee ), aber da mir ne 2-fach-Kurbel mit Bash eh zu sehr aufträgt wirds jetzt wahrscheinlich HammerSchmidt No. 2.

Cheers
Jo


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sorry, wir reden hier über Nicolai. Das Ding sieht aus wie ein x-beliebiges Formteil, völlig lieblos und wenig wertig. Hier hätte man direkt die AM-Aufnahme nehmen sollen, dann hätte man sich die Kosten der Herstellung gleich sparen können, bei weitaus wertigerer Ausfertigung.
> 
> Stabilität kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist allerdings recht dünn und lang im Vergleich zum AM. Die Erfahrung wird es zeigen.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



Sorry hier wird grade mal wieder am Thema vorbei Diskutiert 

Diese Dämpferaufnahme wird so schon seit vielen Wintern am Helius CC verwendet und ist für den natürlichen Lebensraum des AC absolut ausreichend.

Wer denkt das diese Dämpferaufnahme variabel ist liegt falsch. Man kann nicht einfach später einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen das würde zur Kollision des Hinterrades mit dem Sitzrohr führen.

Der einzige Grund der AM Dämpferaufnahme der mir einfallen würde, ist die Optik. 

Halt! Es gibt noch eine Grund, man kann später dann auch noch alles in Megabuntalueloxaloptikt nachrüsten, sehr wichtig 


Gruß Gürü.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Dezember 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sie halten wird.
> Stabilität kann ich nicht beurteilen, ist allerdings recht dünn und lang im Vergleich zum AM. Die Erfahrung wird es zeigen.


Sie hält. Verstehe nicht wie daran Zweifel aufkommen können? Das AC ist ja nicht neu, sondern seit über 1,5 Jahren in Serie, dass sollte doch genug Erfahrung sein 

Optisch gefällt mir die AM Aufnahme auch deutlich besser. Aber das AC soll numal ein leichtesTrailbike sein, da macht es schon Sinn im Serienmodell an dieser Stelle die 80g einzusparen, wenn es so genauso funktioniert.
Wenn ich mir ein AC bestellen würde, wäre ich da aber auch in der Zwickmühle.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wer denkt das diese Dämpferaufnahme variabel ist liegt falsch. Man kann nicht einfach später einen längeren Dämpfer einbauen das würde zur Kollision des Hinterrades mit dem Sitzrohr führen.


Stimmt. Aber das AM hat es ja mt dem Upgrade auf 63mm Hub gezeigt, dass eben doch grundsätzlich möglich ist. Wobei das beim AC keine Rolle spielt.
Dennoch ist man innerhalb des passenden Dämpfers variabel und kann die Tretlagerhöhe und den Lenkwinkel anpassen, wenn auch in einem kleinen Bereich.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry hier wird grade mal wieder am Thema vorbei Diskutiert
> 
> Diese Dämpferaufnahme wird so schon seit vielen Wintern am Helius CC verwendet und ist für den natürlichen Lebensraum des AC absolut ausreichend.
> 
> ...



Also eloxiert wird der ganze kram bitte schwarz. Danke Rainer 

Geo-technische Anpassungen jeglicher couleur gehen mir gänzlich ab: Ich bin mit dem AC als spaßiges Touren-Rad absolut zufrieden. Und wäre da nicht der Designer im Hinterstübchen, der sich beschwert und rumort, dann wäre mein derzeitiges AC das Bike mit dem ich alt werden würde. Aber der irrationale Schweinehund in mir will das Bike so, wie es sich in meinen Träumen kurz vor dem Einschlafen und knapp vor dem Aufwachen manifestiert, haben. Und wer würde da "nein" sagen ..?

So, und jetzt geh ich pennen  denn da wartet es schon auf mich, mein perfektes AC 

[Freak-mode off]


----------



## guru39 (20. Dezember 2010)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> ......mein perfektes AC
> 
> [Freak-mode off]




bekommst Du, versprochen.
[Freakmodus on]


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> bekommst Du, versprochen.
> [Freakmodus on]



So? Na da werden die OHREN _steif_ 

[So-langsam-mal-runter-fahr]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (21. Dezember 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Sorry hier wird grade mal wieder am Thema vorbei Diskutiert





Nö

Lies meinen Post richtig. Ich habe mich auf die optische Wertigkeit bezogen. Über Stabilität kann ich nichts sagen, ich persönlich habe aber dennoch meine Bedenken.

Und die Verwendung unterschiedlicher Dämpferlängen könnte man durch die Anlenkung entsprechen kompensieren.

Ich sehe hier nur Vorteile, für den Kunden.

Wir würden ja nicht drüber diskutieren, wenn es nicht jemand als Problem identifiziert hätte

Hier sollte N einfach mal nacharbeiten und 80 Gramm sind für mich absolut kein Argument.

So hat man es ja auch beim Saturn gemacht, gewiss kein Massenmodell, also warum kann man solche Liebe zum Detail nicht auch den Top-Sellern wie dem AC zukommen lassen. Nicolai kann es doch...

http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/...i 2010/?action=view&current=IMG_5769_edit.jpg

http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/...202010/?action=view&current=IMG_5779_edit.jpg

http://s382.photobucket.com/albums/...202010/?action=view&current=IMG_5790_edit.jpg


Gruss Thorsten


----------



## RSR2K (21. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

die Aufnahme ist momentan auch das einzige was mich am AC noch stört.Die passt irgendwie nicht zum Rest des bikes und zum Nicolai style.Ich denke eine Aufnahme ala AM,aber nur mit einer Bohrung würde schon besser aussehen und man würde sich wiederum etwas vom AM abheben.

jm2$


----------



## Dr_Ufo (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mich auch in einen Nicolai Rahmen verguckt. Der geplante Aufbau ist folgender: 



Rahmen: 	                Helius AC	   Nicolai Stock list	1150
DÃ¤mpfer: 	                Fox DHX Air 200/51	ebay gebr.	166
Steuersatz: 	                Acros AH-07	             bc	89,95
Antrieb / Schaltung:	XT Gruppe 10-fach, ohne Bremsen/Naben	                hs     389,9
Gabel:              	RS Sektor Coil U-Turn QR 20	bc	279
Bremsen:	                XT	                                Kiste	0
Bremsscheiben:	        XT 200/180	                        bc	53,9
Lenker / Vorbau:	        VRO Eco M	                        Kiste	0
Griffe:          Acros	                                bc	15,95
SattelstÃ¼tze:	        Control Tech Team Issue 31,6 x 400mm weiss	        bc	39,9
Sattel:	                Selle Italia Prolink	                bc	67,95
Pedale:	                Shimano	                        Kiste	0
LaufrÃ¤der:	          Fun Works 3Way Pro Enduro 911 	ac	249
	                  Adapter fÃ¼r Steckachse hinten	ac	19,9
Reifen:	                Fat Albert 2,4	          ac, Set	49,9



Alternativen			
Gruppe:	  SLX Gruppe 10-fach mit Bremsen	hs	349,95
Gabel:        Sektor Solo Air	bc	325

KostenmÃ¤Ãig wÃ¼rde es so unter 3 kâ¬ bleiben. Das Zielgewicht ist 14 kg - x. 

Ich bin gespannt auf eure VorschlÃ¤ge, Kritik usw. 

Axel


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. Dezember 2010)

Wo kostet der AC 1150?


----------



## Dr_Ufo (23. Dezember 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wo kostet der AC 1150â¬?


In der Nicolai Stock List. Der Rahmen ist dann nicht brandneu, sondern: "Hier findet Ihr Rahmen oder Bikes, die bei uns ab Lager verfÃ¼gbar sind. Es handelt sich in der Regel um Testbikes aus Magazinen, Fotorahmen, Rahmenbestellungen, die storniert wurden, um Teamrahmen oder instandgesetzte Rahmen."


Bezugsquellen:
Nicolai Stock list: http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/
hs: http://www.bike-discount.de/
bc: http://www.bike-components.de/
as: http://www.actionsports.de/
Kiste: Mein Chaos im Keller


----------



## JAY-L (23. Dezember 2010)

So Gerade Bestellt ein AC in L 

Ich hoffe ich komm noch in die Charge bis mitte Februar.

Jetzt beginnt das warten!

Frohe Weihnachten!

Gruß
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischgesicht (23. Dezember 2010)

wurde ja auch langsam mal Zeit ;-)

mal sehen wer zuerst sein neues Bike hat. Also Komplett!!!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Kunstflieger (25. Dezember 2010)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> und zu den 13.8 beim AM würd ich glatt sagen:
> entweder wurd das rad aus seinem einsatzbereich rausgehoben oder es ist derart teuer das man besser niemals stürzt, weil sonst sofort n 100-euro-teil kaputt ist.
> aber ich lass mich auch gern eines besseren belehren!



Es ist gar nicht so teuer aufgebaut, nur sinnvoll.
Es ist von unserm Ralf. Er missbraucht es auf mal als Dh'ler und springt damit 5m Doubbels und 2m Drops. Ich schau mal ob ich ein Foto finde.


----------



## Kohlenjoe (31. Dezember 2010)

Damit es dieses Jahr noch wird, hat doch länger gedauert als vermutet.
Mein Bike heute auf der ersten kurzen Testfahrt. Gut es waren dann 4h.
Geändert werden noch Vorbau und Lenker, dazu dann noch die Länge der Kabel.

Hier ein paar Bilder für Euch:









Im Moment verbauter Vorbau/Lenker: syntace f139 in 105mm und duraflite in 600mm. 
Geplant sind Thomson x4 in 80 oder 90mm und als Lenker Truvativ riser in 680 oder 700mm mit möglichst wenig rise(Gewicht ca 250g o. 270g).
Diese sind oft nur dunkelgrau bzw schwarz matt, zum vorbau würde schwarz-glanz wohl besser passen.
Oder syntace vector carbon in 680 und 8°, da 740 mir etwas zu breit ist im Wald.
Im Moment bin ich da noch am grübeln, andere Vorschläge sind gern willkommen. 
Bei Alu jedoch nicht teurer als truvativ und nicht viel schwerer.
Bei Carbon bin ich gern bereit mehr auszugeben in der Hoffnung, dass gute Stabilität gegeben ist.


Ich wünsche euch allen nen guten RUTSCH!!!


----------



## Kontragonist (31. Dezember 2010)

Schick, die Flitsche! War gestern auch unterwegs und muss sagen: Feines Schneemobil, das AC.

Ich will aber (auch) noch Vorbau und Lenker tauschen. Werde wahrscheinlich den Holzfäller WC mit 15 mm Rise (endlich auch in schwarz zu haben) mit passendem 40-mm-Vorbau dran schrauben.

So, und jetzt Ruhe im Karton: rückt die Fliege grade, wischt die Flusen vom Frack und ab auf die Party!

Kommt gut rüber, bis nächstes Jahr!


----------



## softbiker (1. Januar 2011)

Das hier wäre der passende Lenker:
http://www.eastoncycling.com/de-de/mountain/products/bars/haven-carbon


----------



## dreamdeep (1. Januar 2011)

Ui, da hat Easton ja eine richtig gute neue Kollektion am Start! Der Havoc Carbon wäre auch was feines


----------



## Kunstflieger (1. Januar 2011)

Hier mal das 13,8kg AM mit U-Turn Gabel.


----------



## Kohlenjoe (2. Januar 2011)

Dankeschön, dass euch mein Bike gefällt.

Der easton-Lenker sieht nett aus, da ich aber ne weiße gabel hab sollte er schwarz werden, ohne weiß.
Kennt jemand nen Laden der den vector carbon in 680mm o. 740mm und 8° (wichtig) auch wirklich vorrätig hat?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Schwatten (4. Januar 2011)

Hat schon mal jemand die e-thirteen XC-Kettenführung http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Kettenfuehrungen-Bashguards/Kettenfuehrungen/ethirteen-XCX-Kettenfuehrung-fuer-CC-und-Cross-32-42Z::21085.html am AC verbaut? 
Passt die dran, oder gibt es da Probleme? Ich will diese klobige Rohloff Kettenführung ersetzen.
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## -psyc- (7. Januar 2011)

DAS habe  ich mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Endlich ist er da:






Ein paar Teile habe ich schon:
Gabel: Fox 32 Float, schwarz, neu
Bremse: Louise BAT 180/160 rot/weiss, neu
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Alu, schwarz, neu
Vorbau: Syntace F139 90 mm schwarz, neu
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 200/51, gebraucht
Pedale: Shimano DX, gebraucht
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow, rot, fast neu

Jetzt sagt das Konto: *NEIN!* *NICHTS GEHT MEHR!*
Deswegen muss ich noch ein bisschen sparen für: 

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro II mit Veltec V-two Nabe oder Felge oder beides in rot
Antrieb, Schaltung: XT, 10-fach.
Kleinkram: Griffe, Sattelklemme, Züge, Spacer, alles in rot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (7. Januar 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> DAS habe  ich mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Endlich ist er da()



Pfelsilber? Geht ab  Rock den Hobel und viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## HypnoKröte (7. Januar 2011)

edit


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön! Die klassische Kombi. Echt schade das N elox Silber nicht mehr anbietet.


----------



## -psyc- (8. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ich dachte, ihr habt bestimmt was zu meckern über meine Farben. Wo bleibt eure Kritik?????

Geplant ist, im wesentlichen mit silber-schwarz aufzubauen und ein paar roten Farbtupfern: Sattel, Griffe, Felgen in rot. Die Bremsen haben auch etwas rot drin, sind aber ansonsten weiß. Das Weiß passt zwar nicht so ins Farbschema, aber die Bremsen waren so günstig, da konnte ich nicht widerstehen. 
Grüßle
Axel


----------



## barbarissima (8. Januar 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich dachte, ihr habt bestimmt was zu meckern über meine Farben. Wo bleibt eure Kritik?????


 
Die Farbkombi ist perfekt  Da gibt es nix zu nörgeln


----------



## stuk (8. Januar 2011)

viel zu meckern gibt es da ja nicht...wird bestimmt schön
nur die roten Griffe (es sei denn Du meinst nur die Schellen/Ringe) und den roten Sattel würde ich überdenken....
mfg


----------



## softbiker (8. Januar 2011)

-psyc- schrieb:


> DAS habe  ich mir zu Weihnachten geschenkt. Endlich ist er da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Laufradsatz,
kauf dir einfach den DT 2200 das passt dann ordentlich den kriegste derzeit nachgeschmissen und du hast bewährte Qualität der passt perfekt in diesen sauschönen Rahmen.


----------



## -psyc- (8. Januar 2011)

... z.B. bei bike24 fÃ¼r 260 â¬, http://www.bike24.net/p115567.html.
Die Frage ist, ob es Adapter fÃ¼r die QR 15 Steckachse der Fox-Gabel und die 12*135 Steckachse am Rahmen gibt und was sie kosten.


----------



## nicolai.fan (15. Januar 2011)

Mein neues AC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (15. Januar 2011)

Das fette Steuerrohr ist nicht so mein Fall, ansonsten schön clean aufgebaut!


----------



## Springhecht (16. Januar 2011)

Bitte kein Wan.5 am AC


----------



## acid-driver (20. Januar 2011)

sieht eher aus, wie das angleset?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Januar 2011)

Yep, ist das Angleset


----------



## IceQ- (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Also ich habe jetzt auch ein Helius AC bestellt (wie im anderen Thread geschrieben) Nun ich hätte wohl das ganze auch hier reinschreiben können - oder sollen. Mein Fehler.

Ich habe noch einige kleinere Fragen.

Hier erstmal Grob meine Planung:





Nunja. Bei der Gabel bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. 15mm Steckachse sind aber geplant. Nur leider bietet DT Swiss keine in diesem Umwerfenden Feuerrot an. Weiss wird wohl nicht so gut zu meinem Rahmen passen. Ausserdem kann ich die nicht so richtig einschätzen. Sie sagt mir aber ziemlich zu. Alternativen wären bpsw. Magura Thor für viel zuu viel Geld und 20mm Steckachse.. Oo
Ist das Gewicht bei der DT Swiss Gabel eigentlich inkl. Steckachse?
Müsste doch oder?

Habt ihr Vorschläge was ich anpassen könnte? Bzw. was ihr  verändern würdet?
Ziel bleibt 12Kg. Und Preislimit 6000chf - das sind grob 4600 Euro. Mehr geht zwar, ist aber nicht mein Ziel, weil ich Geld auch für anderes brauche 

habe überlegt Teile aus dem Bikemarkt was Lenker und Vorbau angeht zu kaufen, könnte ich kosten sparen, die ich woanders gut in Gewicht investieren kann.

Was haltet ihr von der Bremsenwahl? Ich habe diese als einzige in einem vernünftigen Set gesehen und dazu noch Preislich sehr fair. Momentan habe ich eine Louise und die war eigentlich stark genug. Ich weiss nur nicht ob Venti Disc Nachteile hat.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Helium (26. Januar 2011)

Gewicht der DT Gabel ist inkl. Steckachse.
Fahr eine EXM150 in meinem Rad, das Ding ist top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (26. Januar 2011)

Helium schrieb:


> Gewicht der DT Gabel ist inkl. Steckachse.
> Fahr eine EXM150 in meinem Rad, das Ding ist top



Die sieht super aus. Bei der sind meine Unklarheiten folgende:

Stimmt es das die nur 130mm oder 150mm kann?
Sehe ich das richtig, dass sie keine "Modi" besitzt - weil der "Climb mode" bei den anderen klingt sehr vielversprechend. 
Ich möchte mir halt wirklich die Option offen halten, dass ich bei steileren Anstiegen nicht sofort absteigen muss, sondern mit Fahrtechnik und Absenkung hochkomme. Es gibt zum Teil Trails die wir in der Gruppe hochfahren wo ich mit einem hohen Cockpit schieben kann - das nervt.

Das AC ist ja auf 147mm ausgelegt, also wäre das sogar noch drin... sogar das Gewicht passt 
Ich habe nur schon Angst, dass ich dann fast schon zu weit in Richtung Enduro abrutsche. Es soll zwar auch für härtere Touren halten, jedoch will ich damit auch gut bergauf sein, inbesondere wenn ich da an meine Bike-Gruppe denke, mit der ich eigentlich indirekt für die Marathons trainiere.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Januar 2011)

Die Bremsen sind meines Wissens aber schwerer als 800 Gramm...


----------



## IceQ- (26. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Bremsen sind meines Wissens aber schwerer als 800 Gramm...


Bremsscheibenangabe: 146Gramm von Magura - x2 = knapp 300 +50 von mir.

Bremsgewicht der Louise BAT nach Magura: ab 370g. Habe ich wohl nur einmal verrechnet ich Vollpfosten. ********. Gut dann bitte Alternativen Vorschlagen oder sagen wo ich sonst noch gut abspecken könnte


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

X.9 Schalthebel sind auch schwerer, die 2010 wiegen 210g, LockOn Griffe kommen auch auf mind. 100g, Selle Italia SLR ist auch schwerer, X9 Umwerfer ist auch deutlich schwerer (irgendwas um die 170g). Sattelklemme fehlt und Züge und AUssenhüllen kannst Du auch nochmal gut 100g rechnen.
Peil mit Pedalen mal lieber die 13kg an, dann bist Du hinterher nicht enttäuscht 

EDIT: Reset Steuersatz ist auch schwerer wie 100g, hab das Gewicht nicht im Kopf, war aber irgendwas um die 180g. Laufradsatz ist mit 1650g auch sehr optimistisch.


----------



## nicolai.fan (26. Januar 2011)

Also meins 13,2Kg mit Pedale.
Da bin ich gespannt ob Du mit deinen 12Kg hin kommst


----------



## Helium (26. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Die sieht super aus. Bei der sind meine Unklarheiten folgende:
> 
> Stimmt es das die nur 130mm oder 150mm kann?
> Sehe ich das richtig, dass sie keine "Modi" besitzt - weil der "Climb mode" bei den anderen klingt sehr vielversprechend.
> ...




Es gibt die EXM, das ist die komfortorientierte, schluckfreudigere Gabel und es gibt die XMM die deutlich straffer zu Werke geht und maximalen Vortrieb und Effizienz garantiert, also weniger Enduro Charakter hat.

Die EXM hat auch eine Absenkfunktion um ca. 5cm, nur blockieren kannst du sie nicht.
Ich würde für das AC die EXM nehmen, da das Gewicht der EXM-XMM fast gleich ist, aber die EXM besser zum Hinterbau des AC passt.
Bergauf geht es dann dank Absenkung sehr gut und bergab hast du was richtig schnelles


----------



## dreamdeep (26. Januar 2011)

XTR Kette wiegt auch keine 150, sondern 260g. Die Liste scheint mir etwas sehr grob überschlagen. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, schätze ich das Endgewicht eher auf 13,5 kg. Aber mach Dich nicht verrückt, auch das ist völlig OK!


----------



## IceQ- (26. Januar 2011)

Ja ihr habt schon grob Recht. Die parts die erwähnt sind waren eingetragen ehe ich eine Gewichtsüberschlagung gemacht habe.

Der LRS wird wahrscheinlich sogar ein wenig leichter ausfallen.

Meinen Sattel nehme ich aber in Schutz der ist wirklich nur 148 Gramm schwer 

Grundsätzlich habt ihr Recht. Es ist auch nicht gedacht, dass es hier 1:1 raus kommt, sondern ob ihr bspw. etwas seht wo ihr meint "OMG". Oder etwas wo ihr der Meinung seit - da könnte man günstig was ändern.


und nein Ziel bleiben 12Kg  Aber es war mir von Anfang an bewusst, das ich sehr optimistisch rechne.


----------



## flyingscot (26. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenangabe: 146Gramm von Magura - x2 = knapp 300 +50 von mir.



Laut Weight Weenies wiegen die Ventidiscs 180mm ca. 208g.

Die Reset-Steuersätze wiegen auch mindestens 150g...


----------



## Kohlenjoe (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ja der SLR TT wiegt unter 150g, hatte ihn auch letztens auf der Waage, auch wenns keine 135g sind 

Hab ja auch kürzlich nen ac aufgebaut, aber noch nicht gewogen.
Sparen könntest du sicher, indem du leichte magura martha oder formula r1 verbaust, ob die dem Einsatzzweck entsprechen, musst du selbst entscheiden. (bei Marathons natürlich)

Dann lenker und vorbau: mein syntace vector carbon wiegt ca 180g und dazu könntest du ja auch noch einen leichteren vorbau verbauen (z.b. thomson x4/syntace superforce). Sind sicher mind. 100g drin. (aber teuer)

Laufräder würden noch mit crest gehen, hab aber auch die Flow verbaut.

Ansonsten: leichte Reifen für marathon (werde da auch mit 2.4er rocket ron fahren, wiegen ca 500g das stück). Sonst fahr ich grad mit der schlammigen Marie rum -> wiegt nen kilo.

Ansonsten, teuere Schaltungskomponenten ...

Achso, was ich grad noch sehe, schlauchlos fahren.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (26. Januar 2011)

Der Reset 118 HDAL (Einpresstiefe 12 mm oben, 22 mm unten) ist mit 176 g angegeben. Sowohl ein paar Franken als auch einige Gramm und sogar etwas Bauhöhe kannst du sparen, wenn du auf den Acros AH-07 setzt (130 g, Einpresstiefe 22/22mm, knapp 8 mm flacher als der Reset).

Viel Erfolg für dein 12-Kg-Vorhaben


----------



## superson1c (26. Januar 2011)

Bei einer Größe von 185cm und Schrittlänge um 87cm sollte ich mir ein AC in L für eine Probefahrt organisieren?

Danke


----------



## Kohlenjoe (26. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin 1cm kleiner als du und fahr eines in L.
Wenn du auch Touren fahren möchtest ist L sicher angenehmer.
Wenn du nur auf den Trails spielen möchtest dann geht sicher M genauso.

Probefahren ist sicher angebracht. Wenn du dich auf dem L sehr wohlfühlst, dann brauchst du ja kein M mehr testen.


----------



## swannema (26. Januar 2011)

Ich denke L ist für Dich OK. Ich habe bei KP 180 cm, eine SL von 86 cm und mir passt das L super, Ich fühle mich sauwohl auf dem AC.


----------



## codit (27. Januar 2011)

Schliesse mich swannema an: Nimm ein L, meines passt mir bei bei Groesse 180cm und Schrittlaenge 86cm ebenfalls hervorragend. M wäre mir für lange Touren deutlich zu klein.

Wie Kontragonist empfehle ich den Acros AH07 Steuersatz. Preiswert, funktional tadellos,
dauerhaltbar und relativ leicht.

codit


----------



## codit (27. Januar 2011)

Bei den Magura-Bremsen würde ich auf die hässlichen und schweren Ventischeiben
verzichten. Nimm die glochten Wave-Rotoren oder besser die neuen Storm (nicht SL!),
die funktionieren sub 85kg auch bei harten Bedingungen wunderbar.


----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Bei den Magura-Bremsen würde ich auf die hässlichen und schweren Ventischeiben
> verzichten. Nimm die glochten Wave-Rotoren oder besser die neuen Storm (nicht SL!),
> die funktionieren sub 85kg auch bei harten Bedingungen wunderbar.



Hi,

ich bin am überarbeiten meiner Liste. Nach der Schelte und genauerem Hingucken war die doch ein bisschen lächerlich von mir.

Ich werde noch mal eine überarbeitete Posten. Aber erstmal soll Nicolai mir meine Bestätigung für die Auftragsannahme schicken 
Dauert das immer 3-4 Tage ehe die die Auftragsbestätigung rausschicken? Weil hätte noch Änderungen zu beantragen 

edit: mein Gewicht ist mit Kleidung ca. 75Kg


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Dauert das immer 3-4 Tage ehe die die Auftragsbestätigung rausschicken? Weil hätte noch Änderungen zu beantragen



Seltsam ??? 
u. da arbeiten schon 3 leute an den auftragsbestätigungen/bestellungen...
# Vinc
# Stephan
# Moritz.

das müsste man doch zeitlich und prompt schafffen ?


----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Seltsam ???
> u. da arbeiten schon 3 leute an den auftragsbestätigungen/bestellungen...
> # Vinc
> # Stephan
> ...



Ich habe bis jetzt nur den Configuration Request bekommen. Aber noch keine AGBs oder Bestätigung. Der Request war ja der den man bekommt nachdem man im Konfigurator seine Wünsche angegeben hat.

Naja ich warte bis morgen, dann wird angerufen, will das Teil schon noch Ende März, spätestens Anfang April haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RalfK (27. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Hallo.
> ...
> Habt ihr Vorschläge was ich anpassen könnte? Bzw. was ihr  verändern würdet?
> Ziel bleibt 12Kg. Und Preislimit 6000chf - das sind grob 4600 Euro. Mehr geht zwar, ist aber nicht mein Ziel, weil ich Geld auch für anderes brauche
> ...



Ich habe das AC in M, schwarz elox. Das Gewicht des Rahmens war gut 200g höher als gedacht (2,8 statt 2,6). Mit den Crest (kann ich nur empfehlen), notubes-Dichtmilch und Rohloff Speedhub liege ich bei 12,6 inkl. Pedalen (siehe Bilder) - 12 kg sollten also locker drin sein!

Die Louise BAT habe ich auch. Bremsleistung sehr gut, leider quietschen sie manchmal. Service Magura: 1a (ich hatte schon zwei Defekte).

Ansonsten würde ich Dir noch den Syntace-Carbon-Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau ans Herz legen - nicht besonders leicht, aber perfekt im Handling und in der Steifigkeit.

Mit dem Selle SLR TT kam mein Hintern nicht klar, ich habe den Fizik Aliante Carbon - schwerer, aber superkomfartabel (zumindest für meine Anatomie).

RalfK


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (27. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Dauert das immer 3-4 Tage ehe die die Auftragsbestätigung rausschicken?



Ich habe zwei Tage gewartet.

Habe mir jetzt auch ein AC in L bestellt, und bin ich gerade dabei, mir die Teile zusammen zu suchen. 
Welchen Durchmesser muss die Sattelstütze haben?

Im Tech Sheet ist das etwas missverständlich geschrieben

"Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size s-l)	31,6 mm										

Sattelstützendurchmesser / seatpost diameter (size xl+l)	30,9 mm"


----------



## Kohlenjoe (27. Januar 2011)

31.6 hat sie bei meinem Rahmen in L


----------



## IceQ- (27. Januar 2011)

BestÃ¤tigung bekommen! Jippie!

Und noch krasser - 1zu1 Umrechnung in die Schweiz. Geil. Das wird ein Spass.

Lohnt sich der XR Carbon anstatt des XM 180? WÃ¼rde mich nur 30â¬ Aufpreis kosten?
WÃ¼rde mir einiges an Gewicht sparen


----------



## JAY-L (27. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Bestätigung bekommen! Jippie!
> 
> Und noch krasser - 1zu1 Umrechnung in die Schweiz. Geil. Das wird ein Spass.
> 
> ...



Ich würd gar keinen DT Dämpfer nehmen ist alut aussage vom Kalle von der Performance nicht so gut wie der Rock Shox. Den DT Carbon auf keinen fall weil das Öl durch die Carbonhülle viel Schlechter gekühlt wird (aussage von DT auf der Eurobike) und dadurch die Performance auch leidet.

Gruß
Max


----------



## codit (28. Januar 2011)

Bei mir funktioniert der XM180 ganz prima.

Gruesse
codit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (28. Januar 2011)

codit schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert der XM180 ganz prima.
> 
> Gruesse
> codit



Der ist  auch fest eingeplant 

Nur ich kann mich nicht zwischen 140mm und 150mm bei der Gabel entscheiden.

Selbst der Vertrieb der mir sehr kompetent vorkommt hat mir mitgeteilt, dass das Helius AC mit beidem Super harmoniert 

Ist schon ne ********...


----------



## tantrum (28. Januar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> Nur ich kann mich nicht zwischen 140mm und 150mm bei der Gabel entscheiden.



Genau diese Entscheidung mache ich jetzt gerade. Ich habe diese Woche ein AC mit dem DT Swiss XM180 Dämpfer bestellt und muss die Gabel wählen.  Bin intressiert an deiner letztendlichen Entscheidung (und warum)!


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Die Entscheidung würde mir leicht fallen, ganz klar die 150mm.

Die Geo vom AC ist auf 150mm Gabeln optimiert. Das Gabel Referenzmaß beträgt 527 mm

EXM 150mm -> Bauhöhe 525 mm
XCM 140mm -> Bauhöhe 515 mm

Mit der 140mm Gabel wird der Lenkwinkel ca. 0,75° steiler und das Tretlager kommt noch tiefer, das ist nicht optimal.
Die Geo vom AC ist mit der 150mm Gabel bei 67,5 Lenkwinkel und +11mm Tretlager spitze für ein Trailbike, das würde ich an eurer Stelle auch so lassen.

Zu den Modellen selbst, kann ich nichts sagen, kenne mich mit DT-Swiss Gabeln nicht aus.


----------



## IceQ- (28. Januar 2011)

Das Argument ist gut.

Wenn ich bspw. mit dem Votec MR 1.4 vergleiche, dass kommt auf 68.7° mit 120mm, das XM 1.4 (140mm) dagegen hat schon 67,8mm mit 10mm weniger Federweg als das Helius AC . Ich denke auch, dass die 1.2°C unterschied zum Votec MR nicht eine Marathonuntauglichkeit daraus machen. 
Dafür könnte man die Gabel ja dann absenken. Was mir nur nicht so zusagt ist, dass die EXM anscheinend keine freie Absenkund erlaubt. Auf Sperren etc. kann ich verzichten, weil das habe ich auch bis jetzt nie benutzt. Bzw. es war sowieso nach 1 Monate an meiner RS defekt. Aber eine Absenkung wäre was nettes. Und wenn die wirklich nur 150 oder 100mm kennt ist das bisschen extrem.

Aber danke für die Aussage, die ist vermerkt.


----------



## dreamdeep (28. Januar 2011)

Als Geometrieanpassung wäre uTurn für Dich optimal, dann könntest Du stufenlos und dauerhaft auf die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse den Federweg anpassen.

Mit Deinem Anforderungen würde ich mir eine Revelation World Cup holen und die mit dem Coil uTurn der Sektor ausstatten. Dann hast Du minimales Gewicht bei maximaler Perfomance und eine stufenlose Geometrieanpassung
http://www.sram.com/de/rockshox/products/revelation-world-cup


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (30. Januar 2011)

Ich möchte mir die Tage einen RS Monarch RT3 bestellen. Welcher Tune passt am besten zum AC?


----------



## guru39 (31. Januar 2011)

Medium.


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

passt am AC auch ein Top-Swing Umwerfer von Shimano, zB SLX oder XT? Wird ziemlich knapp mit der Lagerung des Hinterbaus/Schwinge, oder?

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für einen 3 fach-mwerfer (standard XT Kurbel)

Gruss


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> passt am AC auch ein Top-Swing Umwerfer von Shimano, zB SLX oder XT? (standard XT Kurbel)
> 
> Gruss



Nein.


----------



## PiR4Te (9. Februar 2011)

Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen welchen IS-Adapter ich für meine 185er Scheibe und Avid Elixier CR Bremsen benötige?

Umwerfer passt jetzt, habe nen Down-Swing XT verbaut. Danke

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (10. Februar 2011)

Eine aufbau Doku hier im Thread oder ein eigener Thread dafür?


----------



## -psyc- (11. Februar 2011)

Einen allgemeinen Nicolai Aufbau Thread fände ich super. Da würde ich mich auch beteiligen, sobald ich am basteln bin. 
Dieser Thread wird allmählich etwas unübersichtlich. 
Axel


----------



## PiR4Te (11. Februar 2011)

Es ist geschafft... mein AC ist aufgebaut und eingestellt.
Bin ja nun schon der dritte Besitzer des Rahmens... einfach traumhaft... vom Auspacken bis zur ersten Probefahrt... ich bin nur begeistert!

Der Aufbau ist ziemlich solide und daher nicht besonders leicht... die Gravity Dropper, der SQ Lab 611, die Sektor Coil Gabel und das Crossline Hinterrad hauen beim Gewicht ganz schön rein aber ich hoffe das sich diese Teile durch Zuverlässigkeit bezahlt machen.

Die Sektor ist spitze, geht wie Butter... kaum zu glauben, dass man für ein Drittel des Preises einer Fox so eine Spitzengabel bekommt

Achso...laut Berechnung und wiegen der Einzelteile ca 14,1kg


----------



## guru39 (11. Februar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


>



geil, den Bock kenn ich


----------



## PiR4Te (11. Februar 2011)

Kommt aus Heidelberg


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Februar 2011)

Spitze, das Gelb steht dem AC einfach saugut. Kannst Du mal eine Teileliste mit den Gewichten posten?


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Februar 2011)

Allerdings sind die Werte ohne GewÃ¤hr, bei groÃen teilen hat die Waage ein wenig geschwankt.
- Die Rock Shox Sektor kommt mir bei meiner Messung etwas leicht vor, sie ist sonst schwerer angegeben... war Ã¼berrascht.

Gruss

Kassette XT            * 296*
Bremsscheibe 185 Avid Elix.            * 135*
SattelstÃ¼tze Gravity Dropper  5â + Sattel SQ Lab 611           *  927*
Kurbel XT inkl KettenblÃ¤tter            * 771 *
Vo.-Bremse inkl Adapter und Schraube            * 300*
Pedale NC17 Sudpin 3          *   408*
Sattelklemme schwarz           *  27*
Tacho inkl alles           *   65
*Spacer 2 x 1cm  + Deckel (Lenker)            * 32*
Vorderad DT Swiss M1800 inkl. Reifen (FA 2.4) inkl. Bremsscheibe 203        *     1980 *
Hinterrad Mavic Crossline inkl. Reifen (FA 2.4)              *2010*
Rahmen inkl. DÃ¤mpfer RS Monarch 4.2 + Steuersat Acros + Steckachse Hi. 12mm            * 3350*
Gabel RS Sektor RL Coil inkl Achse 15mm QR           *  2025*
Umwerfer XT           *  158 * 
Lenker Easton Monkey Lite XC Carb.  inkl Vorbau Syntace + Griffe Ergon GE1 + Hi.Bremse Elixier CR und Adapter 185   -    *970         * 
Schaltwerk XT             *228     * 
ZÃ¼ge und HÃ¼llen          *   120    * 
Kette HG93          *   276  * 
*Summe             14087*


----------



## Kontragonist (12. Februar 2011)

Ich find auch die dritte Inkarnation wieder mal geil! Hoffentlich kommt mein neues bald, sonst dreh ich am Rad


----------



## dreamdeep (12. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Liste. Die Sektor ist komischerweise immer leichter als angegeben. Ich hab die Sektor uTurn mit 2062g gewogen, auch deutlich leichter als die Angabe von RS. Aber ist ja sehr schön, wenn es auch mal andersrum geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwi (12. Februar 2011)

Was hast du für eine Gravity Dropper drin? Die 5" gibt´s doch nur in 30,9, oder hab ich mal wieder was verpasst?

Gr. Uwe


----------



## PiR4Te (12. Februar 2011)

Jo genau die 5", hab mir eine Hülse gebaut, aus einer Nivea-Haarspraydose, die hatte genau 0,3mm Wandungsstärke, passt wunderbar und rutscht nicht. Wir Ossis basteln doch gerne und einfach ;-)

Kann auch in der Länge je nach wunsch angepasst werden.

Gruss


----------



## uwi (12. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein neues Schätzchen! Nichts Spektakuläres, aber genau so gefällt es mir...


----------



## JAY-L (12. Februar 2011)

uwi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues Schätzchen! Nichts Spektakuläres, aber genau so gefällt es mir...



Wie breit ist denn der Lenker??


----------



## uwi (12. Februar 2011)

Ist ein Syntace Vector, ich glaube 700mm breit. Sieht in der Perspektive komisch aus. Hier vielleicht besser:


----------



## -psyc- (13. Februar 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Die Sektor ist spitze, geht wie Butter... kaum zu glauben, dass man für ein Drittel des Preises einer Fox so eine Spitzengabel bekommt



Ich denk auch an die Sektor für mein Helius AC. 
Es gibt ja immer wieder Berichte darüber, dass die Sektor mit den Standardfedern für schwerere Fahrer zu weich sei und es härtere Ersatzfedern noch nicht gibt. Ich wiege mit Klamotten und Rucksack sicher nicht viel unter 90kg. 
Deswegen eine etwas indiskrete Frage: Wieviel wiegst du?
Grüßle
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlenjoe (13. Februar 2011)

Hallo psyc,

hab die Sektor u-turn bei mir verbaut. Wiege knapp über 80kg, bin aber schon mit vollem Rucksack usw gefahren, und damit sicher auch bei nicht viel unter 90kg.

Sag hab ich knappe 4 cm, was ca 26,6% entspricht. Die Gabel spricht sehr gut an, nur bei steilen Kanten bzw. Treppenstufen und Spitzkehren sackt Sie mir ein bisschen zu tief ein (persönliches Empfinden).
Deswegen möchte ich demnächst nochmal die nächst härtere Feder probieren.

Da ich vom HT komme, fahr ich lieber noch etwas härter (20-25% Sag hinten). Das würde ich dann auch noch auf die härtere Feder anpassen.

Also kurzes Fazit: Mit der Standardfeder kannst du gut fahren, jenachdem wie deine Vorlieben sind kann Sie auch auf Dauer passen, aber das Jahr ist ja auch noch jung.

Irgendwo hab ich die Ersatzfedern schon mal lieferbar gesehen, weiß nicht mehr wo.

Gruß,

Christian


----------



## chridsche (13. Februar 2011)

hab mir auch die Sektor gegönnt (Standardfeder), wiege abflugbereit max. 80kg und der rote Gummiring wandert ohne wilde Aktionen schon gefährlich Richtung Krone... mit 10kg + denke ich wirds etwas knapp.


----------



## PiR4Te (13. Februar 2011)

Ersatzferdern sind bereits verfÃ¼gbar, bei Hibike.de fÃ¼r die Sektor Coil und bei Bike-Mailorder fÃ¼r die U-turn, wenn ich nicht irre.

Preis liegt bei 40â¬

Gruss


----------



## Whafe (15. Februar 2011)

Helius AC 29er


----------



## guru39 (15. Februar 2011)

nice


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2011)

JAY-L schrieb:


> Eine aufbau Doku hier im Thread oder ein eigener Thread dafür?



Ich beteilige mich am Aufbauthread. Konnte die Füße nicht stillhalten und bekomme nächste Woche ein AC 

Lass uns einen Thread dafür aufmachen, dann können wir den hier weiter für Fragen usw. verwenden und alles bleibt etwas übersichtlicher.


----------



## Ronja (16. Februar 2011)

Hallo, Ihr, fährt jemand in Thüringen ein AC in M und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen? Bin nämlich auch am überlegen...


----------



## JAY-L (16. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich beteilige mich am Aufbauthread. Konnte die Füße nicht stillhalten und bekomme nächste Woche ein AC
> 
> Lass uns einen Thread dafür aufmachen, dann können wir den hier weiter für Fragen usw. verwenden und alles bleibt etwas übersichtlicher.



Schön!

Bei mir dauerst noch ein bisschen Liefertermin ist erst der 25.3. 
Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Rahmen anfagen.
Naja mal sehen evtl Juckts mich ja doch so sehr das ich schon vorher ein paar Teile poste.
Wer macht den Aufbauthread auf?

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (16. Februar 2011)

Mein Rahmen sollte nächste Woche eintreffen, dann kann ich den Thread aufmachen.

EDIT:

Aktuell überlege ich gerade welchen Dämpfer ich verbaue. 
Ist bekannt welche Tune Stufen vom Float RP mit dem AC (A Umlenkhebel mit 146mm) am besten harmonieren? 
Überlege ausserdem statt 51mm lieber 57mm Hub zu verbauen und dafür im 3. Loch zu montieren, hat das so schon jemand getestet?


...


----------



## uwi (16. Februar 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, Ihr, fährt jemand in Thüringen ein AC in M und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen? Bin nämlich auch am überlegen...



Nicht mehr, hab jetzt eins in L 

Gr. Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (16. Februar 2011)

Hey Ronja,

meins ist größe M  und in Thüringen
Wenn du magst

Gruß


----------



## uwi (17. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Mein Rahmen sollte nächste Woche eintreffen, dann kann ich den Thread aufmachen.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Hallo,

also ausgeliefert wurde der Rahmen direkt von Nicolai mit einem RP23 in Compressions Tune high mit 51mm Hub. Der Dämpfer durfte dabei max. im 3. Loch betrieben werden und hat dort auch den max. angegebenen Federweg. Ich habs mal im oberen Loch probiert, das funktioniert im Alltag auch prima. Ohne Luft im Dämpfer und voll eingetaucht setzt dann aber der Umwerfer, wenn er auf dem kleinen Blatt steht, auf der Kettenstrebe auf. Der Reifen hat dabei noch nicht am Sattelrohr geschliffen (NN 2.25)  Von daher weiß ich nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, einen Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub zu verbauen. Es sei denn, die Kennlinie ist vielleicht besser. 

Gr. Uwe


----------



## flyingscot (17. Februar 2011)

Den Umwerfer muss man aber sowieso so hoch positionieren, dass er nicht anschlägt. Der ist dann etwas höher als die Herstellerempfehlung, funktioniert aber trotzdem sehr gut. Sonst müsste ich bei meinem AM auf 15mm Federweg verzichten...

Hauptsache, der Reifen schlägt nicht ans Sattelrohr...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2011)

Welcher Rebound Tune hat dein RP23? Und wie bist Du allgemein zufrieden?

Ich würde den 57mm Dämpfer im 3. Loch von oben fahren. Also die Position, die mit einem 51mm Dämpfer nur 132mm Federweg ergibt. Rein rechnerisch sollte man dann wieder beim vollen Federweg landen.

Hätte auch Lust mal was anderes zu testen, z.b. den Evolver ISX-1 oder den Swinger Air X-3 mit Shim Dämpfung
http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=shock&shock=ISX-1&discipline=all
http://www.manitoumtb.com/index.php?page=shock&shock=Swinger+Air+X3&discipline=all


----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2011)

hallo dreamdeep.
denkst du nicht das sich die Einsatzbereiche Deiner Bikes dann zu sehr überschneiden? oder hat sich dein neues AM durch die Winkel und 180er Gabel nun zu weit vom trailriding entfernt? 
oder bist du einfach nur ein freak


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2011)

Ich denke hauptsächlich letzteres 

Aber ernsthaft. Ich habe mein Streethardtail verkauft und zwei Bikes sollten es schon sein. Überlegungen gingen erst in Richtung Argon, wobei ich aber auf ein Hardtail keine wirkliche Lust habe. Ein Helius CC wäre noch eine Überlegung gewesen, das ist aber auch nicht soweit vom AC entfernt. Und dann ist mir das alte AC vom Uwi zwischen die Finger gekommen 
Ich werde das AC eher in Richtung CC aufbauen, leichte Laufräder, Luftfahrwerk, 2.25er CC Reifen, K18 mit 160mm R1 Scheiben usw. also eine Karre für gemässigte Trails und die schnelle Runde am Abend, am Ende sollten da mind. 3 Kg weniger zum AM auf der Waage stehen und durch den Aufbau sollte es sich zum AM doch deutlich absetzen, auch wenn es natürlich trotzdem noch eine Überschneidung gibt.


----------



## stuk (17. Februar 2011)

dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## uwi (17. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Welcher Rebound Tune hat dein RP23? Und wie bist Du allgemein zufrieden?
> 
> Ich würde den 57mm Dämpfer im 3. Loch von oben fahren. Also die Position, die mit einem 51mm Dämpfer nur 132mm Federweg ergibt. Rein rechnerisch sollte man dann wieder beim vollen Federweg landen.
> 
> ...



Rebound Tune ist glaub ich mittel, muss ich heute Abend nochmal nachschauen. In Ermangelung weiterer Testkandidaten bin ich sehr zufrieden  Ich schaffe es mit dem Dämpfer aber nicht, bei 25-30% Sag den gesamten Federweg zu nutzen, zumindest nicht bei dem, was ich fahre. Vielleicht geht da ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub besser.


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Februar 2011)

@uwi: Danke 



stuk schrieb:


> dann bin ich mal gespannt


Erwarte nicht zuviel, wird ganz unspektakulär, RAW mit schwarzen Teilen und "eher Brot und Butter" als "Highend-Teile". Ausserdem werden die ganze Reste aus dem Keller verwertet, wird also eher ein Restebike 



...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (17. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ausserdem werden die ganze Reste aus dem Keller verwertet, wird also eher ein Restebike
> ...



Das sag' ich auch jedes Mal...


----------



## dreamdeep (18. Februar 2011)

Ja, ich auch, aber dieses mal wird es das wirklich


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

ja ja.... die Restekiste.
hatte sowas auch vor, habe aber zeitgleich gebrauchte Teile verkauft.
Sagte mit immer: wenn die Gabel weg ist, dann mache ich das eben nicht mit dem Argon-FR-Winter-Dreckswetter-Zweitrad und gebe die (trotz Reste doch noch nötigen) 1500e nicht aus.  
Toll jetzt ist die Gabel weg und mir schwebt ein neues Projekt im Kopf rum
Argon-FR-29er-gates-singlespeed-eloxblau-hope x2 race........das wird aber teurer als 1500 als zweitrad
nein ich bleibe vernünftig, erstmal, fahre ja eh nur fully, oder, ach was...


----------



## frankweber (18. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> ja ja.... die Restekiste.
> hatte sowas auch vor, habe aber zeitgleich gebrauchte Teile verkauft.
> Sagte mit immer: wenn die Gabel weg ist, dann mache ich das eben nicht mit dem Argon-FR-Winter-Dreckswetter-Zweitrad und gebe die (trotz Reste doch noch nötigen) 1500e nicht aus.
> Toll jetzt ist die Gabel weg und mir schwebt ein neues Projekt im Kopf rum
> ...


 

lol fr 29 ist custom 600, eloxblau ht ist 400 sind schon mal 1000

Rohloff nochmal 1000, der rest ...........bei Neuteilen wirst Du kaum unter 4 k bleiben


----------



## stuk (18. Februar 2011)

ich weiß
mein händler (cdrei) baut sich grade ein 29er argon (ohne FR) auf, mal sehen ob ich bei einer probefahrt angesteckt werde.....
Rohloff muss nicht sein, denke an echten Singelspeed gates oder ehr an "1 x 10"
aber wie gesagt ist nur (erstmal) spinnerei.


----------



## PiR4Te (18. Februar 2011)

Momentan gibts AC und AM-Rahmen on Stock 

http://nicolai-bikes.blogspot.com/

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (20. Februar 2011)

So

ich habe jetzt meine Liste überarbeitet! ist ein* excel file*

xlsx file:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=X31AJ4R2

xls file:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=37SLAUOA

hoffe Megaupload geht als Hoster in Ordnung.

Ich hoffe, ihr habt einige konstruktive Vorschläge und das ganze wirkt dieses mal realistischer.

gleich vorneweg, die Magura MT6 ist bei den Bremsen erstmal nur als Traumobjekt aufgeführt und wird wohl nicht verbaut.

Die anderen Angaben sollten passen.

Grosse Probleme habe ich nach wie vor bei der Gabel, den Bremsen und dem ganzen Cockpit. Auch beim Hinterrad Reifen bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Was ist vom X9 Schaltwerk zu halten? Muss ich eigentlich Long/medium oder short verbauen? 

Gruss und danke für die Hilfe

edit: kleinerer Fehler, natürlich handelt es sich um den MK II.


----------



## OldSchool (20. Februar 2011)

Sattelstützenmaß ist 31,4(6?) mm. Stütze würde ich sicherheitshalber in 400 mm nehmen. 

Reifen evtl. Maxxis Ardent 2.4 in der 60a Mischung (gibts den?).


----------



## sinucello (20. Februar 2011)

Hi,


OldSchool schrieb:


> Sattelstützenmaß ist 31,4(6?) mm. Stütze würde ich sicherheitshalber in 400 mm nehmen.
> Reifen evtl. Maxxis Ardent 2.4 in der 60a Mischung (gibts den?).


müsste 31,6 sein, weil ich schon die RockShox Reverb am AC gesehen habe.

Den Ardent 2,4 gibt es in 60a mit Pannenschutz. Hab ich mir gestern gekauft:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...llMountain-Freeride-Dual-60a-Faltreifen-.html

und heute in der Eifel zum ersten Mal gefahren. War prima auf dem Schneematsch und Wurzel/Stein ging auch gut. 
Gruß,
Sacha


----------



## IceQ- (20. Februar 2011)

Sorry, aber 850 Gramm sind irgendwie schon verdammt viel.
die MKs die ich mit 750 veranschlagt habe wiegen laut Conti nur 650. Also wenn Maxxis ähnliche Angaben wie Conti macht, ist mir der ehrlich gesagt zu schwer.
Ich will ja einen Vorteil vom Tubeless System der Felgen haben und diesen Vorteil nicht durch Panzerreifen wieder auf Null reduzieren 

Schwalbe will ich mal übrigens aus Prinzip nicht.
Stütze habe ich atm auch 350 und die hat gereicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Februar 2011)

Die Links gehen nciht mehr. 
X.9 ist imho das beste Schaltwerk fürs Geld, damit machst Du nichts falsch. Bei 2-Fach reicht ein Medium Cage, allerdings gehen die 3-4 schwersten Gänge bei groß/groß nicht mehr, da dann die Kette durchhängt - fährt man aber sowieso nicht.
Sattelstütze ist 31,6mm


----------



## IceQ- (20. Februar 2011)

Also die Links gehen bei mir einwandfrei? sind halt nur 14kb grosse Excel Files.
Keine Bilder sorry.

Runterladen ist ohne Risiko, habe nicht ein Makro drin.

zur X9 - die kam nur in der Bike vor kurzen echt krass schlecht weg, ob das jetzt durch "sponsoring" war oder nicht, weiss ich nicht, aber ein Stück Wahrheit wirddran sein?

habe eine 3fach kurbel (also 3x9)


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Februar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> zur X9 - die kam nur in der Bike vor kurzen echt krass schlecht weg, ob das jetzt durch "sponsoring" war oder nicht, weiss ich nicht, aber ein Stück Wahrheit wirddran sein?


Den Test habe ich nicht gelesen, nachvollziehen warum die X9 schlecht bewertet wurde, kann ich aber auch so nicht 
Am x.9 Schaltwerk gibt es absolut nichts auszusetzen. Wertig verarbeitet, haltbar und funktioniert top!
Bei 3x9 brauchst Du ein Longcage.


----------



## OldSchool (20. Februar 2011)

Ok, dachte die wären leichter. Rollen wohl ganz gut und der Grip ist wohl auch gut. Ein Bekannter fährt die das ganze Jahr und ist zufrieden.



IceQ- schrieb:


> Stütze habe ich *atm* auch 350 und die hat gereicht.



Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Ok, dachte die wären leichter. Rollen wohl ganz gut und der Grip ist wohl auch gut. Ein Bekannter fährt die das ganze Jahr und ist zufrieden.
> 
> 
> 
> Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast du.



atm = at the moment 

zum x.9: kann auch nur positives darüber berichten. nie wieder shimano als schaltwerk


----------



## OldSchool (20. Februar 2011)

Danke.

@IceQ  Mindesteinstecktiefe bei dem Rahmen ist ca. 160 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (20. Februar 2011)

Danke für die Abkürzungserläuterung.
Schrittlänge nie gemessen,182cm groß. habe aber jetzt an meinem hardtail 350mm und war super zufrieden und es war vollkommen ausreichend.

edit: Oh, 160mm - okay da schaue ich mal nach was bei meinem jetzigen ist. Wohl weniger, wieso ist der Wert so hoch?


----------



## dreamdeep (20. Februar 2011)

Mit 182cm ist dir die 350mm Stütze mit ziemlicher Sicherheit zu kurz, ausser Du bist ein Sitzriese. Das Oberrohr beim AC ist vergleichsweise tief (Schrittfreiheit) und die Sattelstütze muss bis Unterkante Oberrohr reichen.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Februar 2011)

Ich brauchte bei meinem Helius AM in M und 180cm/87cm mindestens eine 42cm lange Sattelstütze...


----------



## Kohlenjoe (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab beim AC in Größe L eine 40er Stütze.
Selbst bin ich ca 182/85cm groß. Hab grad nachgeschaut, die 40er reicht aufjedenfall.
Ne 35er wär bei mir zwar auch irgendwo am Oberrohr zuende, ich weiß aber grad nicht ob die Mindesteinstecktiefe Unterkante oder Oberkante vom OR ist.

Wenn du jetzt eine im passenden Maß und in 35cm da hast, kannst du ja erstmal testen, ob die reicht.
Ne Neue kannst du ja immernoch holen.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## McZappenduster (21. Februar 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> @schwatten
> 
> ein traum
> titan sieht mal porno aus
> ...



dein post is jez zwar schon ne weile her, ich bin nur durch zufall beim blättern drauf gestoßen (ich denke wie du, da muss was fettes ran und nich das spielige serien ding ) bin nämlich auch an einem AC interessiert und auch fleißiger fred leser in diesem forum 

hab grade ne mail von vincent erhalten, ne mail bekommen: "Die Helius Dämpferaufnahme ist am AC jetzt gegen 150 Euro Aufpreis zu haben."
Bitte nich hauen wenns schon alle wussten, wollt auch mal mein senf dazugeben


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

150 Euro Aufpreis???

das AM kostet 1849 Euro
das AC kostet 1849 Euro

warum zur Hölle soll dann eine andere Aufnahme 150 Euro mehr kosten???

wenn die Rahmen irgendwie vorgefertigt kommen würden, aber bei Nicolai...
so langsam verstehe ich Kalle nicht mehr.
150 für ein anderes Steuerrohr, 150 für ne andere Federbeinaufnahme, 300 für Custom
und was weis ich für tailormade

das AM hat ne kompliziertere vordere Federbeinaufnahme, ne ISCG Aufnahme und nen anderen Rohrsatz.
trotzdem kostet das AC genauso viel. und dann soll man noch für die andere Aufnahme 150 Euro mehr zahlen.

jetzt erkläre mir mal bitte einer, was die 150 Euro bei der Aufnahme rechtfertigt???


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> () jetzt erkläre mir mal bitte einer, was die 150 Euro bei der Aufnahme rechtfertigt???



Ich finde die Aufpreispolitik von Nicolai auch fragwürdig: Durch ein S-Sitzrohr in einem M-Rahmen entsteht ja z.B. eigentlich weniger Aufwand, da man sich das anschweißen der Gussets spart. Trotzdem kost das teuer Geld. 95 Euro für farbig gepulverte Umlenkhebel ist m.E. auch etwas unverhältnismäßig.

Natürlich entsteht ein gewisser Aufwand bei der Auftragsplanung, aber ob der so groß ist 

Naja, über das Ergebnis kann man sich jedenfalls am Ende nicht beschweren


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Das ein Tailormade Rahmen ordentlich Aufpreis kostet ist klar. Zum einen muss dazu erst die Geo geplant und mit dem Kunde abgestimmt werden, zum anderen wird er dann mit einer einstellbaren Rahmenleere geschweisst. Das alles produziert Aufwand.
Das zusätzliche Dinge, wie z.B. Zugführung für eine Remotestütze, ISCG Tab, Steckachse usw. Aufpreis kosten, ist für mich auch klar.
Den Aufpreis für ein S-Sitzrohr oder 1.5 Steuerrohr kann ich aber auch nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Ausser, dass halt alles was ausserhalb der Serie ist, etwas Aufwand bei Planung und Umsetzung verursacht. Ein 1.5 Steuerrohr ist aber mittlerweile auch eher Standard und sollte imho ohne Aufpreis zur Auswahl stehen.

Trotzdem kann man sich von aussen, ohne die genauen Prozzesse zu kennen, keine wirkliche Meinung bilden. Und unterm Strich, finde ich die Rahmen trotzdem preiswert, für das was man bekommt und komplett Made in Germany.


----------



## IceQ- (21. Februar 2011)

Der Grundpreis von 1849â¬ ist ja auch vollends in Ordnung.

Edit sagt:
  Hier stand Dummes Zeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (21. Februar 2011)

Interessante Diskussion. 

Aufpreis für einen Tailormade Rahmen, welcher von Kalle komplett berechnet werden muss, ist klar. Für 1.5 Steuerrohr eigentlich schon nicht mehr nachvollziehbar, für kürzeres Sitzrohr ebensowenig. 150,- Aufpreis für die andere Dämpferaufnahme, geht ja gar nicht.

Vince liest ja mit. Vielleicht wird der zunehmende Unmut ja zur Kenntnis genommen?!


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> .
> 
> Trotzdem kann man sich von aussen, ohne die genauen Prozzesse zu kennen, keine wirkliche Meinung bilden.



Word 

So besser Tante Emma?

Ich finde halt das ganze gepiense wegen der Aufpreise der Rahmen nervig  Ich als gelernter Feinmechaniker weiß was es bedeutet sich in einem Kleinbetrieb eine diverse Flexibilität zu bewahren. Ich weiß das Nicolai kein Kleinbetrieb ist, und finde es geil das sie auch Ausbilden, ich würde mich nie in die Preispolitik einer Deutschen Firma einmischen. Vielleicht würde ich ja einen Azubi wegrationalisieren  Nicolai war auch noch nie für Geiz ist geil bekannt, sondern nur für Geil 

PS:Für mich war das nicht aus dem Kontext gerissen, ich wollte dreamdeep einfach nur Voten  

Gruß Guru.


----------



## stuk (21. Februar 2011)

Zweite farbe; wenn kein buntes elox; kostet doch keinen aufpreis


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> Zweite farbe; wenn kein buntes elox; kostet doch keinen aufpreis



Eben, wundert mich gerade auch


----------



## IceQ- (21. Februar 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Eben, wundert mich gerade auch


es geht mir ums Prinzip des Arbeitsaufwandes

Habe doch oben geschrieben, wenn ich schwarz nehme gibts keinen Aufpreis zum Raw.

Nehme ich aber Violett zahle ich extra? Wieso?

Genauso wie bei Schwarz Elox eine Farbe.
Ich könnte schwarz elox und violett nehmen, habe 2 Farben und zahle auch soviel. Wieso?


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Sorry, aber blick bei dem was Du schreibst nicht durch 

- Zweifarbig Pulverbeschichtet kostet keinen Aufpreis.
- Schwarz Elox kostet auch keinen Aufpreis
- Alle anderen Elox Farben kosten 200â¬ jeweils fÃ¼r Hinterbau und Hauptrahmen

Die eloxierung Ã¼bernimmt ein externer Betrieb und der mÃ¶chte fÃ¼r die anderen elox Farben eben einen Aufpreis.




...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tante-Emma (21. Februar 2011)

Schon etwas wirr, was er da schreibt. Dreamdeep hat natürlich recht.

@guru39 

Wenn du etwas zitierst und mit deinem "Word " versiehst, solltest du zumindest den ganzen Inhalt zitieren, denn dein Auszug verfälscht den Inhalt ein wenig. 

Aber völlig zweifelsfrei bekommt man bei Nicolai u. somit für Made in Germany, in einem angemessenen Preis-, Leistungsverhälnis(bis auf kleine Ausnahmen), Produkte in außergewöhnlich guter Qualität.


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

ich bin ja schon zufrieden, das es bei Kalle Farbe OHNE Aufpreis gibt ;-)

wobei ich den konstruktiven Aufwand bei einem 1.5 Steuerrohr oder bei einer AM Federbeinaufnahme im AC nicht nachvollziehen kann.

um es nochmal zu sagen:
ein AC kostet ohne ISCG und verstellbare Federbeinaufnahme 1849.-
ein AM mit ISCG und verstellbarer Federbeinaufnahme kostet 1849.-

wo is da denn der Mehrwert im AC versteckt?

ich möchte bestimmt keine Grundsatzdiskussion über Kalles Preise
das hat schon Hand und Fuß
aber die Aufpreise haben es schon in Sich
vor allem, wenn man bedenk, das noch Federbein und Federbeinbuchsen dazu kommen.


----------



## IceQ- (21. Februar 2011)

edit:

Alles zurückgenommen.
Wusste nicht, dass das extern vorgenommen wird.


----------



## andi.f.1809 (21. Februar 2011)

hi
ich hät mal eine frage zum helius ac, was ist eigentlich das mindersteinbaumaß von der gabel, auf der hp steht ja nur das maximale drin aber nicht wie das minimale ist.
wollte dann auch gern eine lefty mit 120mm einbauen geht da noch die normale oder brauch ich da die xxl wegen dem steuerrohr + steursatzmaß.
oder soll ich die mit 163mm brückenmaß nehmen um die differenz zu einer 140mm einbaulänge auszugleichen.
hoff ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.
gruß andi


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

mit einem 1.5 Steuerrohr und einem integrierten Steuersatz ersparst du dir 20 mm

da du nicht geschrieben hast, welche Größe du meinst,
kann das Steuerrohr von 115 bis 145 mm lang sein.


im Tech Sheet steht:
Gabel Referenzmaß /fork reffering measurement	527
und
empfohlener Gabelfederweg / matching fork travel	140-150

du wirst halt bei 120 mm steiler Winkel bekommen

wie hoch baut die Lefty mit 120 mm?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (21. Februar 2011)

hey danke schon mal
ich bräuchte dann einen l rahmen da wär dann ja das steuerrohr 125mm lang.
die einbaulänge der lefty beträgt 490mm.
aber wird da dann die geometrie nicht zu stark geändert bzw kommt da das tretlager nicht zu weit runter.


----------



## dreamdeep (21. Februar 2011)

Das sind ja fast 40mm. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es dauerhaft so Spaß macht. Zum einen wird der Lenkwinkel mit dann ca. 69,5° statt 67,5° sehr steil, zum anderen kommt das Tretlager sehr tief. Das ist mit +11 bei einer 150mm Gabel eigentlich genau richtig.


----------



## der-gute (21. Februar 2011)

frag direkt bei Kalle

warum kein RC?


----------



## LeichteGranate (22. Februar 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> 150 Euro Aufpreis???
> 
> das AM kostet 1849 Euro
> das AC kostet 1849 Euro
> ...




Was kostet denn eine andere Dämpferaufnahme bei Spezialized oder Intense oder Haibike?

Ich hab schonmal mitansehen dürfen wie kompliziert das Einregeln der Dämpferaufnahme bei einem Maßrahmen ist, als ich bei Nicolai war.
Wenn das Gleiche bei der Helius-AC-mit-AM-Aufnahme-Problematik der Fall ist, finde ich den Aufpreis gerechtfertigt.

Das AC hat zwar die einfachere Dämpferaufnahme, dafür auch ein konifiziertes Unterrohr und das ist bestimmt nicht günstiger, als eins mit durchgängiger Wändstärke, wie beim AM.
ISCG gibt es bei beiden ohne Aufpreis.

Ich denke man sollte sich das Ganze mal live anschauen, oder mit den Nicolai-Leuten auf Events reden, um sich eine vernünftige Meinung zu bilden.
Ich persönlich bin froh, dass es einen Hersteller gibt, der solche Wünsche in die Tat umsetzt und Qualität kostet eben.

MfG Moritz


----------



## vinc (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute, 

ich stimme Leichte Granate zu.

Wir bieten jede menge Anschweißteile optional zu den Rahmen an.
Bei einigen wenigen, sind diese dann nicht optional, sondern mit einem Aufpreis behaftet.
Dieser entsteht durch den Mehraufwand einen Rahmen aus der "Serienproduktion" herauszunehmen und ihn gesondert zu behandeln.
Bei einer Helius AC Produktion müsste dann also für die Helius AM Dämpferaufnahme , ein extra Oberrohr zugeschnitten werden.
Dieses kostet Zeit und somit Geld. 

Wir können uns aber gern zu einer konstruktiv, kritischen Auseinandersetzung in einem SonderThread (NICOLAI Optionen und Aufpreise) treffen. 
Vielleicht wollt ihr das 1.5" Steuerrohr im Helius AFR als Standard oder die AM Dämpferaufnahme am AC? 
Gebt uns eure Meinungen. 

Viele Grüße


Vincent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielM. (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
zwecks der Preispolitik, habe mich schon ne ganze Zeit durch die Helius AC/AM Beiträge gelesen und konnte zu folgender Sache nicht´s finden: weshalb kostet der RockShox Monarch RT3 High Volume wenn man den mitbestellt 300,- wenn er sonst irgendetwas um die 200,- kostet. Ist das ein besseres Modell oder hat irgendein Supertuning? Danke! Zerreißt die Frage nicht zusehr, bin blutiger Anfänger


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Februar 2011)

Der günstigste Preis in Onlineshops liegt für den 200mm Dämpfer bei 210. Nicolai ist halt kein Onlinehändler und nimmt die Dämpfer nicht in der Menge ab, wie ein normaler Onlineshop. Deshalb ist es nur logisch, dass der Dämpfer bei N etwas teuerer ist. Dafür bekommt man ihn eingebaut und der Dämpfer hat dann auch das richtige Setup/Tune für den Rahmen.


----------



## de´ AK77 (23. Februar 2011)

vinc schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Wir können uns aber gern zu einer konstruktiv, kritischen Auseinandersetzung in einem SonderThread (NICOLAI Optionen und Aufpreise) treffen.
> Vielleicht wollt ihr das 1.5" Steuerrohr im Helius AFR als Standard oder die AM Dämpferaufnahme am AC?
> ...




DAS ist doch mal wie immer kundenorientiert


----------



## KongoApe (23. Februar 2011)

Das Simplon lexx bietet
einen 1,5"/1,25"-Steuerrohr; fett für eine Talas
6-Jahre Garantie
f. den halben Preis? 
Gewicht m. XT-Austattung: < 12,8 kg


----------



## acid-driver (23. Februar 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch, dann kaufs dir


----------



## IceQ- (24. Februar 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Das Simplon lexx bietet
> einen 1,5"/1,25"-Steuerrohr; fett für eine Talas
> 6-Jahre Garantie
> f. den halben Preis?
> Gewicht m. XT-Austattung: < 12,8 kg



Vergleich niemals Birnen mit Äpfeln!


----------



## der-gute (24. Februar 2011)

damals,
anno 2008,
als ich mich für ein neues Rad zum 30sten
entscheiden musste
da hat sogar das Simplon Stomp
gegen ein Liteville 301 verloren


und die Moral von der Geschicht?
Am Ende schaut man über den Tellerrand
und da sieht man ein N am Horizont!
;-)


----------



## IceQ- (27. Februar 2011)

Kurz eine Frage:


Fährt wer eine Marta SL mit 180mm am Helius AC ? Wenn ja mit welchem Scheiben? SL Storms? Ist das eine gute Bremse fürs Helius AC? 
Ich würde sonst noch eine Formula the one in Erwägung ziehen, was ist davon zu halten? 

Reichen 160cm für die HR Bremse beim Helius AC in L mit einem 5-10cm Vorbau samt 680mm Lenker?


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Februar 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> () Ich würde sonst noch eine Formula the one in Erwägung ziehen, was ist davon zu halten?
> 
> Reichen 160cm für die HR Bremse beim Helius AC in L mit einem 5-10cm Vorbau samt 680mm Lenker?



Kann leider nur zur "The One was sagen: bei meinem Bruder beobachte ich massive Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit und bekomme das auch von anderen Leuten zu hören. Ich mochte sie auch nicht, als sie noch neu war und an sich gut funktionierte  liegt irgendwie nicht gut in der Hand. Also wenigstens in meiner 

160er Scheiben halte ich für zu klein, aber das ist nur meine Meinung und dazu auch noch vom Einsatzbereich abhängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (27. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

hatte die MArta SL mit 190er Scheiben an einem meiner Bikes, ich war so ganz zufrieden, die Hebel liegen gut in der Hand und sie hat auch keinerlei Probleme gemacht.

(Ich wiege übrigens grad mal 72kg + Gepäck)

Allerdings musste ich beim Alpencross auf langeren steilen Abfahrten ganz schön zupacken deshalb würde ich dir auf jeden Fall auch die größeren Scheiben empfehlen.

Formula kann ich nicht beurteilen, momentan bin ich seit über einem Jahr mit meiner Elixier CR sehr zufriden.

Gruss


----------



## IceQ- (27. Februar 2011)

ou falsch ausgedrückt.

Ich meinte Leitungslänge 160cm (weil Formula nur 160cm als Leitungslänge für die HR Bremse angibt)....für die HR Bremse ...

Magura hat aber glaube ich 180cm Leitungslänge  oder?

Scheiben werden mit Sicherheit 180/180.

und danke für die Infos über die Formula - das lese ich vermehrt überall... lande ich wohl wieder bei "good old Germany "


----------



## dreamdeep (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mir auch keine Formula mehr kaufen, die ständige DOT Panscherei geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. Fürs AC habe ich mir jetzt auch eine Marta mit Storm SL Scheiben gekauft und die zuerst dafür vorgesehene K18 wieder verkauft.
Bei AM werde ich im Sommer die The One gegen eine MT8 tauschen.

Was die Leitungslänge angeht, 160mm reichen locker, mehr als 140cm werden auch mit deutlich längeren Lenker nicht benötigt.


----------



## DJT (27. Februar 2011)

Helius AC XL / DJT XL


----------



## chickenway-user (28. Februar 2011)

Das Foto ist geil!

Irgendwie freu ich mich auf Finale...


----------



## Ronja (3. März 2011)

Hallo, Leute, habe mir jetzt ein AC geordert, mit 11/8 Steuerrohr, ich bin in dem Punkt aber noch unsicher, ob es in einigen Jahren noch Gabeln mit 11/8 geben wird und mit dem Helius hat man ja gewissermaßen lebenslänglich.
Das konische gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig, 1,5 habe ich noch nie ein Bild gesehen im AC.
Was denkt ihr, doch konisch? 1,5 riskieren?
Wäre für eure Meinung sehr dankbar,

Gruß Ronja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JAY-L (3. März 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> Hallo, Leute, habe mir jetzt ein AC geordert, mit 11/8 Steuerrohr, ich bin in dem Punkt aber noch unsicher, ob es in einigen Jahren noch Gabeln mit 11/8 geben wird und mit dem Helius hat man ja gewissermaßen lebenslänglich.
> Das konische gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig, 1,5 habe ich noch nie ein Bild gesehen im AC.
> Was denkt ihr, doch konisch? 1,5 riskieren?
> Wäre für eure Meinung sehr dankbar,
> ...



Ich hab mein AC mit Konischem Rohr bestellt da ich der Meinung bin das die zeit der 1 1/8" gabeln vorbei ist.

Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (3. März 2011)

1 1/8 wird es sicherlich auch noch in ein paar Jahren geben, davon würde ich meine Entscheidung nicht abhängig machen. Trotzdem bist Du mit tapered oder 1.5 natürlich flexibler. Das alte konische Steuerrohr sah auch echt schrecklich aus, mittlerweile finde ich das aber recht gelungen, wenn ich mir timtims AC so anschaue. Wenn Du das jetzt noch mit gefrästen N bestellst, kannst Du optisch nichts falsch machen


----------



## Kontragonist (3. März 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> () 11/8 Steuerrohr ()
> Was denkt ihr, doch konisch? 1,5 riskieren?
> ()



Ich setze weiterhin auf 1 1/8" Gabelschäfte (deren Verschwinden ich nicht in nächster Zukunft sehe)  das sieht gerade an den  eher weniger wuchtig gestalteten Helius-Modellen am besten aus. Sollte  das Unglaubliche eintreffen und 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte verschwinden vom  Markt, dann kann man den Rahmen immer noch einschicken und den aktuellen  Standard dran schweißen lassen.

Gruß
Jo


----------



## trailterror (3. März 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> 1 1/8 wird es sicherlich auch noch in ein paar Jahren geben, davon würde ich meine Entscheidung nicht abhängig machen. Trotzdem bist Du mit tapered oder 1.5 natürlich flexibler. Das alte konische Steuerrohr sah auch echt schrecklich aus, mittlerweile finde ich das aber recht gelungen, wenn ich mir timtims AC so anschaue. Wenn Du das jetzt noch mit gefrästen N bestellst, kannst Du optisch nichts falsch machen




Sieht echt relativ harnonisch aus 

Leider bekommt man es nicht mit gefrästen "N"

Ich denk die N crew sind keine conehead möger


----------



## Ronja (3. März 2011)

Ja, das von TimTim sieht recht gut aus, das aber eher nicht, der Knick in der Mitte stört:

http://img31.imageshack.us/i/p1010005tj.jpg/

Sorry, wußte nicht wie ich es direkt rein kriege und ob man das darf.

Gruß Ronja


----------



## JAY-L (3. März 2011)

Ronja schrieb:


> Ja, das von TimTim sieht recht gut aus, das aber eher nicht, der Knick in der Mitte stört:
> 
> http://img31.imageshack.us/i/p1010005tj.jpg/
> 
> ...



Das sind wohl beides die Gleichen.

http://www.bike-components.de/images/product_images/popup_images/23347_4_nicolai_helius_ac_mo.jpg

Gruß
Max


----------



## Ronja (6. März 2011)

So, habe mich jetzt fürs 1.5 Steuerrohr entschieden. Dabei verlängert sich das Steuerrohr um 5mm. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die 5mm komplett unten dran kommen und ob es damit mgl. ist, einen wan5 shorty zu fahren oder ob die Gabel dann mit den Drehknöpfen ins Unterrohr haut. Gabel wird eine Sektor coil.


----------



## dreamdeep (6. März 2011)

Das wird Dir keiner sicher sagen können, ausser Nicolai. Der Shorty baut unten sogar nochmal 2mm flacher als das Angleset, wird also auf jeden Fall eine knappe Angelegenheit.


----------



## nicolai.fan (6. März 2011)

Hi,
habe ein Bild mit Angleset und Fox Float 150 sind ca. 2mm (Knopf/Unterrohr)






ich hoffe es hilft Dir weiter .


----------



## Timmy35 (6. März 2011)

Da spielt aber auch die rahmengrösse eine rolle. Bei kleinen grössen steht das unterrohr steiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronja (6. März 2011)

Danke Nicolaifan!
Hm, sieht schon knapp aus. 
Ich werd dann mal lieber den normalen wan 5 ordern.


----------



## Gehhilfe (6. März 2011)

wie sehen denn garade eigentlich so die Lieferzeiten eines AM/AC aus.
Ich möchte mir ein neues Enduro zulegen - wenns die Lieferzeit zulässt möglichst dieses Jahr noch.
Maximal 14-14,5Kg, ca 160/170mm. Möglichst breites Einsatzspektrum sprich lange Touren, den Berge selbst hoch aber auch zügig wieder bergab. Könnte mich jetzt schwer zwischen beiden entscheiden.
Ich bin vor 1,5 Jahren mal das AM probegefahren und hatte aber das Gefühl absolut keinen Druck aufs Vorderrad zu bekommen -> schmerzhaft in der Kurve auf Schotterpisten.
Irgendwie lässt es mich aber nicht ganz los. Mal schauen wo man die beiden Räder mal Probefahren kann.


----------



## IceQ- (6. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich setze weiterhin auf 1 1/8" Gabelschäfte (deren Verschwinden ich nicht in nächster Zukunft sehe)  das sieht gerade an den  eher weniger wuchtig gestalteten Helius-Modellen am besten aus. Sollte  das Unglaubliche eintreffen und 1 1/8 Gabelschäfte verschwinden vom  Markt, dann kann man den Rahmen immer noch einschicken und den aktuellen  Standard dran schweißen lassen.
> 
> Gruß
> Jo



+1

Habe sogar Nicolai gefragt und mir wurde gesagt, dass es eigentlich nur "Steifer" sein soll wenn man wirklich Gewicht auf die Waage bringt, ich meinen lächerlichen 75kg inkl. Klamotten sehe das dann als nicht nötig an. Dazu macht das ganze die Gabel und damit das Gesamtgewicht ein paar Gramm schwerer und das für nicht merkbare Steifigkeit tauschen? 
Erstmal nicht. Für Gabel über 150mm ist es sicherlich okay. Aber bis und inkl. 150mm ist es mit 1 1/8 kein Ding. 

Ergo würde ich nach der Optik kaufen und da wurde mir dick davon abgeraten. Achja es kommt in Woche 13 JUHU!




			
				Gehhilfe schrieb:
			
		

> wie sehen denn garade eigentlich so die Lieferzeiten eines AM/AC aus.
> Ich möchte mir ein neues Enduro zulegen - wenns die Lieferzeit zulässt möglichst dieses Jahr noch
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe Anfangs Februar bestellt, also muss ich wohl ca 8-9 Wochen warten - denke jetzt wir die Flut noch höher sein, Mitte Juni würde ich rechnen... wenn nicht einfach anrufen und nachfragen.

Wegen der Drucksache war das Helius AM denn passend für dich?  Eigentlich sollte das ja kein Problem sein, wenn du natürlich von einer CC-Rennfeile kommst ist das was anderes. Umgewöhnung ist dann natürlich schon ein wenig angesagt.


----------



## Timmy35 (6. März 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> wie sehen denn garade eigentlich so die Lieferzeiten eines AM/AC aus.



https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Also Ende Mai


----------



## Gehhilfe (7. März 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> +1
> Wegen der Drucksache war das Helius AM denn passend für dich? Eigentlich sollte das ja kein Problem sein, wenn du natürlich von einer CC-Rennfeile kommst ist das was anderes. Umgewöhnung ist dann natürlich schon ein wenig angesagt.


 

ich kam von nem Kona Coiler/Cd Prophet. Somit keine große Umgewöhnung.
Wenn ich mir die Infos so durchlese ist das AM zu schwer und das AC nicht viel leichter bzw von der Geo wieder zu wenig Enduro.
Das AM in der neuen bike wäre vom Gewicht perfekt.


----------



## Gehhilfe (11. März 2011)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob im Raum Stuttgart irgendwo ein Helius AM/AC in M für eine Probefahrt steht?


----------



## de´ AK77 (12. März 2011)

meine erste Geburtshilfe 





Helius AC in M mit S Sitzrohr und AM Dämpferaufnahme.

ned em Chef seins und auch ned meinZ


----------



## Rhombus (12. März 2011)

Entweder ist der Rahmen viel zu kurz oder ich weiß es nicht. Der Sattel ist doch locker 5cm zu weit hinten.


----------



## Kontragonist (12. März 2011)

Des is Meenz 



Rhombus schrieb:


> Entweder ist der Rahmen viel zu kurz oder ich weiß es nicht. Der Sattel ist doch locker 5cm zu weit hinten.



Du weißt es nicht  Der Sattel lässt sich ja bloß 2 bis 3 cm verschieben und ist auf dem Foto ganz hinten. Ich habe ihn trotzdem vorhin noch einen cm nach vorne geschoben.

Ich hatte Pläne für Aufkleber, aber seit ich es heute Mittag abgeholt hab, bin ich nicht mehr sicher: Sieht schon geil aus, so clean wie es ist 

Evtl. mach ich noch einen etwas breiteren/flacheren Lenker und einen kürzeren Vorbau dran. Vlt. auch noch 203 mm Bremsscheiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (12. März 2011)

Nunja, zu der glänzenden Gabel würden sich schwarz glänzende Decals gut machen


----------



## freiraum (12. März 2011)

Wie geil!!!
Hätte meins sein können


----------



## dreamdeep (12. März 2011)

Super schönes AC, einfach Top


----------



## barbarissima (12. März 2011)

Ist eine echte Schönheit dein AC  
Die Idee mit den schwarzglänzenden Decals finde ich klasse


----------



## Kontragonist (12. März 2011)

Danke für die Blumen 

Über Aufkleber denke ich mal ungezwungen nach, erstmal wird der Lenker getauscht: der montierte ist zu kurz und zu hoch.

@ freiraum: an einem der nächsten Wochenenden darfst du dich mal drauf setzen


----------



## Gehhilfe (12. März 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> meine erste Geburtshilfe


 
darf ich die wie immer blöde Frage stellen was dieses wunderschöne bike wiegt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## connerthesaint (17. März 2011)

de´ AK77 schrieb:


> meine erste Geburtshilfe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Woa! Das ist mal nen scharfes Teil! 
@kontragonist, was ist das Einsatzgebiet dieses Schönlings?


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2011)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> Woa! Das ist mal nen scharfes Teil!
> @kontragonist, was ist das Einsatzgebiet dieses Schönlings?



Danke 
Einsatzgebiet ist der Wald, Verwendungszweck Mountainbiking  Also rauf und runter, von Früh bis Spät, von A über B, C, D, E nach F und ggf. weiter. Wenns dabei streckenweise mal etwas freeridiger wird hab ich aber auch dabei Spaß mit dem Hocker 

@ Gehilfe: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten (s.o. )
So, wie es da steht wiegt es 13,85 kg. Hebt sich aber wie 12. Ich denke, die ca. 400 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Vorgänger dürften auf dem Trail nicht sonderlich auffallen.


----------



## Gehhilfe (18. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Danke
> @ Gehilfe: Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten (s.o. )
> So, wie es da steht wiegt es 13,85 kg. Hebt sich aber wie 12. Ich denke, die ca. 400 g Mehrgewicht gegenüber dem Vorgänger dürften auf dem Trail nicht sonderlich auffallen.


 

bitte schnellst möglich noch ein Bild vom bike ohne schwarzen Hintergrund........ (wie war das noch mit dem schwarzen Adler auf schwarzen Grund etc...)


----------



## followupup (18. März 2011)

de`AK77
ich liebe schwarz einfach geil die Kiste

aber bißchen davon, darf aber  ruhig drauf 
http://www.sprayonmud.de/


----------



## Kontragonist (18. März 2011)

followupup schrieb:


> de`AK77
> ich liebe schwarz einfach geil die Kiste
> 
> aber bißchen davon, darf aber  ruhig drauf
> http://www.sprayonmud.de/



Der Hobel is meiner und das Einsauen ist Sache des Eigentümers, nicht des Händlers. Und ich bevorzuge "the real shit"


----------



## followupup (19. März 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Der Hobel is meiner und das Einsauen ist Sache des Eigentümers, nicht des Händlers. Und ich bevorzuge "the real shit"



ich nehm` dich beim Wort, "real shit" Bilder müssen folgen


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

Am Abend nachdem Rainer meinen frisch eingetroffenen Rahmen und mein fertig aufgebautes Morewood in die Galerie geladen hat, war ich beim Chinesen und hab das hier aus meinem Glückskeks gepult:




Hier ein paar Schnappschüsse. Dämpfer und Lenker werden noch getauscht und ich wickel noch ein Stück alten Schlauch um die Kettenstrebe.













Dreck konnte ich noch keinen applizieren, ich bin kurz davor gesund zu werden und will keine Verlängerung provozieren


----------



## Bacara (19. März 2011)

Warum ist die Gabel nur einseitig beklebt?
Zu faul zum runtermachen


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

Nee, der rechte Aufkleber war futsch und ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich einen neuen entwerfen soll, der zum linken passt oder ob ich beide neu mach. Vlt. knibbel ich den linken auch einfach ab  Das wird entschieden, wenn der Lenker und der Dämpfer getauscht sind.


----------



## barbarissima (19. März 2011)

Was hast du für Pedale? Die sind so schön flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Was hast du für Pedale? Die sind so schön flach



XLC PD-M09, ca. 390 g, ca. 49, 
Sind mit weichen, dünnen Sohlen erst mal seltsam, weil man die Achse durchspürt  Halt hab ich aber auch mit meinen Adidas Spezial sehr gut


----------



## freiraum (19. März 2011)

Du Nerd!!! 
... nen Bikeregal über'm iMac. 
Schauste vom Bett aus auch direkt drauf? 

+1 für Kleber ab. 

YEAH!


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

freiraum schrieb:


> Du Nerd!!!
> ... nen Bikeregal über'm iMac.
> Schauste vom Bett aus auch direkt drauf?



 Jep. Helius am Fußende verbessert das Wohlbefinden in der Tiefschlafphase nachweislich um bis zu %! Ich hatte das damals schon in Frankfurt und seit meinem Umzug nach HD diese besondere Art der Erholung vermisst  bis jetzt 







freiraum schrieb:


> +1 für Kleber ab. YEAH!



Wahrscheinlich, yeah. Ist eh die dem Bett abgewandte Seite, da kann der Bapper auch runter


----------



## freiraum (19. März 2011)

Wenn ich mal jung werd', mach ich mit dir ne Bike-WG


----------



## Bacara (20. März 2011)

Ich bin ja für glanz schwarze Aufkleber aufm Rahmen und den von der Gabel ab


----------



## PiR4Te (29. März 2011)

Moin,

habe per Mail bei N nachgefragt welcher Rock Shox Monarch Plus Dämpfer fürs AC empfohlen wird , Vinc hat mir geantworten und meinte, das der High Volume (besseres ansprechverhalten) und Tune Mid zu empfehlen sind.

Gruss


----------



## Ronja (30. März 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> habe per Mail bei N nachgefragt welcher Rock Shox Monarch Plus Dämpfer fürs AC empfohlen wird , Vinc hat mir geantworten und meinte, das der High Volume (besseres ansprechverhalten) und Tune Mid zu empfehlen sind.
> 
> Gruss



Hi, Pirate, hast Du einen geordert? Falls ja, sag mal Bescheid wie er sich macht. Gruß!


----------



## PiR4Te (30. März 2011)

Hi,

nein habe keinen geordert, ich tuh mich ein wenig schwer, die 400â¬ zu investieren weil mein Monarch 4.2 jetzt wieder ganz gut funktioniert. 

Warte auch noch auf nen Bericht Ã¼ber die Funktion im Helius, ob diese die Investition doch  noch rechtfertigt ;-)

Wie siehts mit deinem Projekt aus?

Gruss


----------



## Ronja (30. März 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein habe keinen geordert, ich tuh mich ein wenig schwer, die 400 zu investieren weil mein Monarch 4.2 jetzt wieder ganz gut funktioniert.
> 
> ...



Kommt leider erst 19.KW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (30. März 2011)

Meins kommt auch in CW19. Ich plane auch den Monarch Plus zusammen mit ner Revelation RLT Ti zu verbauen (da die Deville ja irgendwie sorgen mit der Steckachse zu haben scheint).


----------



## Kontragonist (30. März 2011)

Bitter, aber das Warten lohnt sich bei jedem Helius 

Mein Monarch Plus war für Ende März angekündigt, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenns noch dauert


----------



## Ronja (30. März 2011)

Ich plane bislang noch einen Rp23 mit Tf.Tuning, ich hatte mal eine Fox float bei denen, das war ein Quantensprung. Wenn das bei dem Dämpfer auch so ist...


----------



## Kohlenjoe (10. April 2011)

Um das Thema ein bisschen am Leben zu halten, hier mal Bilder von meinem Ac ohne Schnee. Leider nur mit Handy aufgenommen.

Ich hoffe es gefällt... mir schon


----------



## gulliver203 (10. April 2011)

nicht nur weil ich selbst gerne bike-bilder kucke sondern auch weil dieses forum auf dem langen entscheidungsweg oft hilfreich war ein bild des 650B AC meiner besseren Hälfte
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:


----------



## stuk (11. April 2011)

schöne farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (11. April 2011)

gibts da auch nen Maschinengewehrring drauf für Krisenregionen?


----------



## gulliver203 (12. April 2011)

ne aber da die nato inzwischen lybien bombadiert und die im bild zu sehende basis in finale ligure verlassen hat sollte es auch  so gehen ....


----------



## RalfK (2. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand die 2011er Rock Shox Revelation RLT Ti Dual Position Air im AC eingebaut? Wie ist die Zufriedenheit?

R.


----------



## Schwatten (3. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habe die RLT Ti Dual Position im AC verbaut, allerdings erst seid 2 Monaten. Aus meiner Sicht eine super Gabel, spricht fein an, schlägt nicht durch. Die Einstellung ist ein bischen schwierig, weil die Bedienungsanleitung unter aller Sau ist. Die Absenkung ist im Vergleich zu meinen alten MZ Gabeln mit ETA ziemlich gering, stört mich aber überhaupt nicht. Die Geometrie vom Rahmen ist halt für 150 mm ausgelegt, absenken muss wirklich nur bei extrem steilen Rampen, man könnte vielleicht sogar drauf verzichten.
Gruss, Schwatten


----------



## Rhombus (3. Mai 2011)

So würde ich auch meine beschreiben. Bloß die Sache mit dem Einstellen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt nur ein Ventil und den Rebound. Einfacher geht wohl nicht.


----------



## RalfK (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich habe die RLT Ti Dual Position im AC jetzt mal bestellt.

Ich hatte bisher eine 140er Fox Talas drin. Ich denke, der höhere Aufbau bringt das Innenlager etwas höher ;-)

RalfK


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Mai 2011)

IceQ- schrieb:


> zur X9 - die kam nur in der Bike vor kurzen echt krass schlecht weg, ob das jetzt durch "sponsoring" war oder nicht, weiss ich nicht, aber ein Stück Wahrheit wirddran sein?


Ich hatte heute die neuen X9 Trigger zum ersten mal in der Hand. Die Bike hat recht, ist ein schlechter Witz. Der große Schalthebel wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz und macht den Eindruck als ob er jeden Moment abfällt und die ganze Haptik und das Schaltgefühl ist gefühlt 3 Gruppen unter der alten X9. Wenn 10-fach SRAM, dann nur ab X0 Trigger. Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich mich fürs AC für die alten 9-fach X0/X9 Kombi entschieden habe.


----------



## IceQ- (9. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute die neuen X9 Trigger zum ersten mal in der Hand. Die Bike hat recht, ist ein schlechter Witz. Der große Schalthebel wackelt wie ein Kuhschwanz und macht den Eindruck als ob er jeden Moment abfällt und die ganze Haptik und das Schaltgefühl ist gefühlt 3 Gruppen unter der alten X9. Wenn 10-fach SRAM, dann nur ab X0 Trigger. Ich bin auf jeden Fall froh, dass ich mich fürs AC für die alten 9-fach X0/X9 Kombi entschieden habe.



Ich habe die neuen gekauft. Werde schauen wie gut die sind. Wenn sie nix taugt, wird sie halt getauscht.

An alle: Ich komme übrigens auf 12KG   Mit Glück sogar inkl. Pedale 
Das wird ein Marathontaugliches Helius AC mit Reserven


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2011)

*@Kontragonist:*

Wie macht sich denn der Monarch Plus bis jetzt? Haste endlich den richtigen geliefert bekommen?
Lange nix gehört...

Eine weitere Frage zu deinem "ex-Rahmen", ich fahre immernoch den von dir verbauten monarch 4.2, auf diesem steht allerdings Tune A, müßte nicht eigentlich Tune E verbaut werden?

Gruss
P


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Mai 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> *@Kontragonist:*
> 
> Wie macht sich denn der Monarch Plus bis jetzt? Haste endlich den richtigen geliefert bekommen?
> Lange nix gehört...
> ...



He Pe!
Jaaa, da habe ich was zu aufgesetzt, unds dann vergessen, weil ich viel Zeit investiert habe, das AFR und das Zuza (durch die Luft) zu bewegen, mich in Sachen Dirt und Street versucht und eine GoPro gekauft, die mal ausprobiert werden wollte. Sorry für reichlich Delay, dafür jetzt die volle Packung  hier mein Aufsatz 



> Weil mal so viel danach gefragt wurde, hab ich mich entschlossen mal viel dazu zu schreiben:
> 
> 
> *Monarch Plus RC3, Tune Mid*
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! Das ist doch mal ausführlich!

Kannst du dazu vielleicht noch was sagen:

Eine weitere Frage zu deinem "ex-Rahmen", ich fahre immernoch den von  dir verbauten Monarch 4.2, auf diesem steht allerdings Tune A, müßte  nicht eigentlich Tune E verbaut werden? 

Ich denke der Dämpfer hat bald mal nen Service notwendig und wollte vieleicht gleich was ändern lassen ;-)

Gruss
P


----------



## Kontragonist (10. Mai 2011)

Ach ja, da war ja noch ne Frage 
Nee, leider hab ich mich damit nicht tiefergehend befasst. Aber wenn du einfach mal bei Nicolai anrufst oder eine Mail schreibst, dann bekommst du mit Sicherheit einen guten Tipp, wohin du deinen DÃ¤mpfer tunen solltest â wennâs dann doch kein neuer werden soll 

Cheers
Jo


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2011)

Naja... ich weiß nicht ob das Performance-Plus des M-Plus die 140g Mehrgewicht rechtfertigen...

Mein Gerät ist ja mit über 14kg schon recht schwer fürn AC...

naja... die Zeit wirds bringen

Gruss
und Danke


----------



## KongoApe (11. Mai 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Naja... ich weiß nicht ob das Performance-Plus des M-Plus die 140g Mehrgewicht rechtfertigen...
> 
> Mein Gerät ist ja mit über 14kg schon recht schwer fürn AC...
> 
> ...



Was ist denn da für eine Ausstattung drann?  > 14 kg geht ja mal gar nicht.
Macht dann m. d. shimano saint > 15 kg? 

fazit: Bockschwer
Das xxxxxx-fully von der Marke xxxxx hat 12,5 kg. 
1500 gr am Berg - jedes Gramm schon zu viel.


----------



## PiR4Te (11. Mai 2011)

Kannst du in meiner Galarie sehen, mit Coil-Gabel, Gravity Dropper Sattelstütze, KeFü kommt schon was zusammen... Zuverlässigkeit ist mir sehr wichtig!

Gruss


----------



## Kontragonist (11. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Ausstattung drann?  > 14 kg geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Macht dann m. d. shimano saint > 15 kg?
> 
> fazit: Bockschwer
> ...



Mein AC hat was um die 13,5 kg und geht wunderbar den Berg rauf  kein  xxxxx Gramm zuviel. Wir reden hier von individuellen Aufbauten, die für  unsere Zwecke zurechtgeschneidert sind  für mich bedeutet das  wenig Kompromisse in sachen Bergab. Was das xxxxx-Fully der Marke xxxxx  da so alles bietet weiß ich nicht, aber ich weiß, dass ich mich auf  meinen Hobel verlassen kann 

Wenn 14 kg gar nicht gehen, dann stimmt mit den Beinen was nicht


----------



## checkb (11. Mai 2011)

> Wenn 14 kg gar nicht gehen, dann stimmt mit den Beinen was nicht


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Das Simplon lexx bietet
> einen 1,5"/1,25"-Steuerrohr; fett für eine Talas
> 6-Jahre Garantie
> f. den halben Preis?
> Gewicht m. XT-Austattung: < 12,8 kg





KongoApe schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Ausstattung drann? > 14 kg geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Macht dann m. d. shimano saint > 15 kg?
> 
> fazit: Bockschwer
> ...


Kann es sein , dass Du hier nur ein wenig trollen willst?

Nebenbei bemerkt, ist das Gewicht einfach Aufbauabhängig. 12,5 Kg sind auch fürs AC kein Problem.


----------



## IceQ- (11. Mai 2011)

KongoApe schrieb:


> Was ist denn da für eine Ausstattung drann?  > 14 kg geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Macht dann m. d. shimano saint > 15 kg?
> 
> fazit: Bockschwer
> ...



Zu schwer gibt es nicht.
Es gibt nur nicht passend für den Einsatzbereich.
Ich habe Marathons mit einem 13kg Hardtail gefahren und habe Cannondale Flash Teile am laufenden Band überholt. Das ist jetzt zwar 2 Jahre her, aber Fakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann es sein , dass Du hier nur ein wenig trollen willst?
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, ist das Gewicht einfach Aufbauabhängig. 12,5 Kg sind auch fürs AC kein Problem.


 

Wenn ich mit mit Rocket Ron 2.4 bereife wiegt meines 11,5 kg und hat noch Einsparpotential ( Carbonlenker statt DEus, 160 er Scheibe hinten, leichtere Stütze, leichterer Sattel. usw. )
ich seh aber keinen Sinn darin mein AC so leicht wie mein RC zu tunen !
Fazit:

Lasse mer den schwätze, der soll ruhig an seine Favoriten glauben und sobald sein Ding bei ihm steht den Nachfolger in der nächsten Bikebravo bejubeln und sich einen Ast ärgern weil durch den Modellwechsel der Wert? halbiert wurde. 



Gruß FRank


----------



## RalfK (12. Mai 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Kann es sein , dass Du hier nur ein wenig trollen willst?
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, ist das Gewicht einfach Aufbauabhängig. 12,5 Kg sind auch fürs AC kein Problem.



Jou, geht! 12,7kg aktuell mit Fox Talas 32 rlc 140 und *Rohloff Speedhub*! Ab morgen dann morgen ca. 12,55kg wegen Revelation rlt ti dual position 

RalfK


----------



## Triple F (12. Mai 2011)

Sehr gut zu hören! Wenn ich mir ein AC hole, dann definitiv mit Speedhub - wollte ohnehin mal fragen, wer diese Kombi hier fährt. Sub 13kg ist eine Ansage


----------



## RalfK (13. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte die Speedhub schon seit 2001 in meinem Helius CC. Wenn Du einmal eine Speedhub gefahren bist, willst Du nicht mehr drauf verzichten - vor allem im Gelände.

Den ersten Helius-Rahmen habe ich 9 Jahre gefahren, die Speedhub ist jetzt also im 10. Jahr.

RalfK


----------



## superson1c (15. Mai 2011)

Hier mal mein neues AC bei der heutigen Ausfahrt:


----------



## PiR4Te (15. Mai 2011)

Schick schick!!   
Damit wirste viel spaß haben!

Hast dus neu? Dein erster Fahreindruck?
Was sagst du zum RS Monarch Plus HV?

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. Mai 2011)

welche groesse hat das raw? ist das ein L?


----------



## superson1c (16. Mai 2011)

Ja, das ist ein L. Ich bin gut 1,85m groß und hab ein Schrittlänge von ca. 88cm.
Bin in Lübbrechtsen ein AC in L probegefahren und hab das gleich als passend empfunden. Kleiner dürfte es für mich nicht sein.

Zum Monarch Plus kann ich leider nur sagen, dass er bei mir mit 170 psi (bei voll ausgerüsteten 90kg) das tut was er soll.
Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich Erfahrung, da das AC mein erstes Fully ist.
Ich kann aber sagen, dass ich bis jetzt keine wirklichen Problem mit dem Umstieg vom Hardtail habe.
Klar ist das AC ein bisschen schwerer, klar haben die 2.4er Reifen mehr Rollwiderstand usw.
Insgesamt bin ich aber echt positiv überrascht wie gut das AC klettert und vorwärts geht. Mein Aufbau hat eigentlich auch genug Reserven für härtere Einsätze.
Einzig die Revelation (RLT Ti Dual Position) wird diese Woche mal zerlegt. Die spricht "out of the box" echt nicht so toll an.


----------



## Rhombus (16. Mai 2011)

Nicht zerlegen! Fahren!!! Meine musste auch erst eingefahren werden


----------



## IceQ- (22. Mai 2011)

Es ist da....

nach 3 Monaten habe ich es endlich gepackt mein Ding bei Rasant abzuholen. Thx fürs einbauen des Steuersatzes und Kurbel geht an Mic und Gari.

hier das erste Bild vom Rahmen, aufgebauter Zustand folgt in einer oder zwei Wochen!







Ist der Schutz auf der Kettenstrebe sinnvoll oder kann ich den entfernen?


----------



## Harvester (22. Mai 2011)

Am Besten wäre sogar noch nen Schutz unter der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Fiveages (22. Mai 2011)

...außerdem dient er ja  nicht nur dem Schutz sondern auch der Zugführung.


----------



## IceQ- (22. Mai 2011)

Fiveages schrieb:


> ...außerdem dient er ja  nicht nur dem Schutz sondern auch der Zugführung.


Wusste ich nicht, jetzt weiss ich es 

Danke.


----------



## frankweber (22. Mai 2011)

Hat denn jemand bei Nicolai mal angeregt auf der Unterseite der Strebe so was anzubieten????

Gruß FRank


----------



## stuk (22. Mai 2011)

habe ich mal vorgeschlagen
als option sogar mit eingebauter 2 oder gar 3fach Führung.......
mfg


----------



## dreamdeep (22. Mai 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> als option sogar mit eingebauter 2 oder gar 3fach Führung.......
> mfg



Das wäre eine feine Sache!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
habe mal wieder ein Knackgeräusch an meinem Bike, es tritt auf wenn ich beim Fahren sehr viel Zug auf der Kette habe, aber auch wenn ich das Hinterrad/Hinterbau im Stand von Hand seitlich in Richtung Kette drücke. (ähnlich der Belastung beim Reintreten) 

Das Geräusch scheint aus dem hinteren Bereich des Hinterbaus zu kommen, da es auch beim Drücken von Hand auftritt schließe ich das Tretlager und Pedale aus.

Schaltauge und Sattelstütze habe ich schon gereinigt und mit Fett eingebaut, hat nix gebracht

Hatte schon mal jemand etwas ähnliches an seinem AC? Könnte es von den Gleitlagern komme?

Gruss


----------



## lakekeman (8. Juni 2011)

Moin,
ich habe zwar ein AM, aber das knackt auch aus dem Umlenkhebelbereich.
Schön reproduzierbar wenn man das Hinterrad seitlich hin und her drückt, etwas nervig beim Fahren in kleinen Gängen bergauf.
Durch Einstellen der Lager kriegt man das auch nicht weg.
War deswegen auch schon bei Nicolai vorstellig, laut Volker ist das halt so.... ist halt kein Hardtail da bewegen sich Teile gegeneinander.

Finde ich zwar etwas dubios, aber naja.


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Juni 2011)

Na dann... kann ich ja beruhigt sein  habe schon ein wenig gesucht, die Lager gechecked und gefettet. Tretlagerbereich wird nochmal geprüft ... wenn ich nix mehr finde bleibts halt...

Danke und 
Gruss


----------



## pommes2002 (20. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit einem Flaschenhalter am AC? Auf den Bildern hier hab ich nur an einme gelben AC mal einen gesehen. Sonst alle ohne. Schraubt ihr die für die Fotos ab damit es besser aussieht? 
Passt der nicht an alle Rahmengrößen? 
Ich überlege mir ein AC in Größe m oder l aufzubauen. Wenn da beim AC mit Monarch RT3 keine Trinkflasche passt müsste ich mir das nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Kontragonist (20. Juni 2011)

Das gelbe kÃ¶nnt meins gewesen sein, das jetzt dem PiR4Te gehÃ¶rt. GrÃ¶Ãe M  mit 1/2-Liter-Flasche ist kein Problem, aber da ich doch die  Sprunghaftigkeit des ACs gerne in Anspruch nehme, hat der Nachfolger  keinen Halter mehr â Stattdessen benutze ich jetzt einen Rucksack, weil  soân Ding eh zur Unterbringung aller mÃ¶glichen Sachen sinnvoll ist


----------



## pommes2002 (20. Juni 2011)

Einen Rucksack mit Trinkblase hab ich auch aber auf eine schnelle Feierabendrunde ohne Gepäck möchte ich nicht verzichten. Bei den kleinen zaghafen Hüpfern die ich so mache sind auch noch alle Flaschen im Halter geblieben. Wenn die Flasche passt fällt mir kein Grund mehr ein kein AC zu bestellen.


----------



## uwi (20. Juni 2011)

guckst du ! Ist Gr. M .


----------



## Kohlenjoe (20. Juni 2011)

In Größe L passt ne 750iger ohne Probleme.


----------



## chickenway-user (20. Juni 2011)

Die Rahmendreiecke sind doch sowiso alle gleich hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stasi (20. Juni 2011)

nur s und m. vgl 'B Sitzrohr / seat tube lengh', 'M	Sitzrohrüberstand / seattube'


----------



## swannema (20. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein AC in L mit Flaschenhalter und da passt locker eine 0.75l Flasche rein. Selbst eine 1l Flasche geht. Allerdings habe ich ein Flaschenhalter bei dem die Flasche von der Seite eingesetzt werden kann, funktioniert super.


----------



## stuk (21. Juni 2011)

und was ist mit schutzblechen?


----------



## pommes2002 (21. Juni 2011)

Schutzbleche sind Pflicht! Fährt von euch auch jemand Carbon Enduro Laufräder mit Nabendynamo und Rücktrittbremse? Hab mir meine bei Whizz Wheels machen lassen und bin echt total zufrieden.


----------



## chickenway-user (21. Juni 2011)

pommes2002 schrieb:


> Schutzbleche sind Pflicht! Fährt von euch auch jemand Carbon Enduro Laufräder mit Nabendynamo und Rücktrittbremse? Hab mir meine bei Whizz Wheels machen lassen und bin echt total zufrieden.



Wenns endlich mal nen Nady für Steckachsen geben würde...


----------



## jo-al (21. Juni 2011)

wieso sind Schutzbleche Pflicht? Die Mase ist ohne unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superson1c (21. Juni 2011)

Ohne Schutzbleche geht gar nix. Außerdem habe ich die "Mase" bei uns erst kürzlich mit welchen gesehen.


----------



## jo-al (21. Juni 2011)

Nur Mut und zeig dein Rad mit Schutzbleche.


----------



## jo-al (21. Juni 2011)

wie, superson1c kein Beitrag mehr? Haste den Auftrag das Forum auf Schreibfehler zu untersuchen?


----------



## Kontragonist (21. Juni 2011)

Wo macht ihr denn eigentlich diese Reflektor-Kelle fest, die man ausklappt, damit die Autofahrer auch genug Abstand halten? Mein AC ist mir leider ohne Gepäckträger ausgeliefert worden


----------



## pfädchenfinder (21. Juni 2011)

manno, wennse N fäärst weisse das nix wibbt, dann machse wihgetritt, un hass abstand.


----------



## kroiterfee (22. Juni 2011)

ich geh da eher auf den hass-abstand.


----------



## mb_chief (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr AC Fahrer ;-)

Will mir auch eins aufbauen und habe ein paar Fragen:

- Welche Laufräder würdet ihr empfehlen? (Preis bis ca 350 Euro für den ganzen Satz)

- Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen? (DT SWISS XM 180 oder den Fox Float RP)

- Braucht man am AC eine absenkbare Gabel? Dachte an eine Fox Float 32 ohne TALAS.


Gruß,
mb_chief


----------



## superson1c (30. Juni 2011)

mb_chief schrieb:


> Hallo ihr AC Fahrer ;-)
> 
> Will mir auch eins aufbauen und habe ein paar Fragen:
> 
> ...




Hi,

das kommt alles ein bisschen auf deinen Einsatzbereich an, würde ich sagen.

LRS: Wie gesagt, Einsatzbereich und Gewicht wären hier interessant, auch welche Achse du vorne brauchst (9mm, 15mm, 20mm?).

Dämpfer: Ich fahre einen Monarch Plus, aber auch hier kommt es drauf an, ob du viel anspruchsvolles Gelände fährst, aber auch auf 's Budget (ein Fox kostet auch ne Menge und ich würde dann eher das Budget in Richtung LRS verschieben).

Gabel: Habe selber ein Revelation mit Absenkung, aber auch nur weil ich ein schwarzes Casting wollte. Ohne Absenkung komme ich gut zurecht, wobei das dann eigentlich auch wieder von Rahmengröße, Vorbaulänge, Sitzposition usw. abhängt.


----------



## mb_chief (30. Juni 2011)

Hi superson1c,

danke für die Antwort ;-)

Also zum LRS: Mein Gewicht liegt bei 80kg, Einsatzbereich sind Touren aber es kann auch mal etwas ruppiger zugehen. Dachte da so an Hope Pro 2 und Sun Single Track. Achse vorne dürfte bei ner FOX Gabel bei 15mm liegen soweit ich weiß.

Dämpfer: Da es eine relativ "große" Investition ist, will ich hier lieber 100 Euro mehr ausgeben, da ich den Dämpfer "ewig" behalten will.

Gabel: Die Revelation hab ich mir auch angeguckt... Hab aber von RockShox keine Ahnung ^^hatte bis jetzt nur Produkte von Fox und Marzocchi

Gruß


----------



## PiR4Te (30. Juni 2011)

Also ich würde dir empfehlen:

- Hope Hoops Laufräder 1800 -1900g mit QR15 Achse (dann biste flexibler bei den 150er Gabeln) > die FLOW felgen gehen dann auch Tubeless!
- Gabelabsenkung benötige ich an meinem AC überhaupt nicht > daher RS Sektor RL Coil (ohne U-turn) > billig, rubust und super Ansprechverhalten , allerdings 2000g
- habe noch nie eine AC mit DT Swiss dämpfer gesehen, ich würde die von Nicolai empfohlenen günstigeren Dämpfer nehmen > RS Monarch und bei Flatout-Suspensions (wurde mir von Nicolai empfohlen) auf dein AC  und deine Wünsche abstimmen lassen

Hab auch eine gebrauchte Talas abzugeben (siehe unten)

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juni 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir empfehlen:
> 
> - habe noch nie eine AC mit DT Swiss dämpfer gesehen, ich würde die von Nicolai empfohlenen günstigeren Dämpfer nehmen > RS Monarch und bei Flatout-Suspensions (wurde mir von Nicolai empfohlen) auf dein AC  und deine Wünsche abstimmen lassen
> 
> ...



ich schon


----------



## PiR4Te (30. Juni 2011)

Das hab ich mir gedacht ;-)

Zufriedene damit?
Haste nen Vergleich zu anderen?

Gruss


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juni 2011)

hatte schon einen Fox RP23 drin der war auch nicht besser nur schwerer .
Das Wegsacken in der Mitte haben Beide wird wohl nur mit einem Stahldämpfer ganz weg sein.


----------



## JAY-L (30. Juni 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> ich schon



ISt das der XR-Cabon?
Wenn ja wurde mir sowohl von Nicolai als auch von DT vond em DÃ¤mpfer abgeraten. Da durch das CarbongehÃ¤use die KÃ¼hlung wesentlich schlechter ist als bei den AL varianten und damit der Performance bei langen Abfahren doch erheblich leiden kann.

Ich wÃ¼rde den Monach RT3 nehmen. Ich finde den bis jetzt Super in meinem AC.

Bei Bike Box gabs letzte woche nen Hope Hoops mit Flow fÃ¼r 355â¬ incl. Versand.

Felgen auf jeden fall die Flow.

GruÃ
Max


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juni 2011)

wenn du Performance willst musst du einen Stahl nehmen !


----------



## JAY-L (30. Juni 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> wenn du Performance willst musst du einen Stahl nehmen !


Es ging um die Verschlechterung der Performance währed des Betriebs auf Grund von erwärmung des Dämpferöls (Viskositätsänderung).

Gruß
Max


----------



## nicolai.fan (30. Juni 2011)

und die hab ich nicht festgestellt !


----------



## Ge!st (30. Juni 2011)

Ich habe den DT Swiss XR Carbon in einem Nonius über 1 1/2 Jahre gefahren, eine Verschlechterung der Federperformance selbst bei langen Abfahrten, gegenüber einem konventionellen Air-Dämpfer, konnte ich nicht feststellen. Dass sich das Dämpfungsöl während einer Abfahrt derart stark erwärmt, das sich dadurch eine Signifikate Veränderung für die Performance ergibt, halte ich vorsichtig ausgedrückt, für ein Gerücht. 

Die Luftkammer könnte sich stärker erwärmen, gegenüber einem Dämpfer mit Luftkammerzylinder aus Alu, aber auch das hat kaum negative Auswirkungen, eher im Gegenteil, denn die Schmierung der Luftkammer geschieht beim XR Carbon mit Honey Grease. Das Zeug ist von der Konsistenz ein Fett und kein Öl wie z.B. bei Fox Dämpfern das Float Fluid. Die Schmiereigenschaft des Honey Grease nimmt bei Erwärmung zu, was sich positiv und nicht negativ auswirkt.


----------



## codit (30. Juni 2011)

Die Erfahrung meiner Frau deckt sich mit der von Geist. Sie fährt den XR Carbon
im Helius RC. Keine Performanceverschlechterung auf (langen) Abfahrten festzustellen.

Ich selber habe seit 2 Jahren den "normalen" DT Swiss (Alu) im Speedhub-AC. Bin mit
der Performance zufrieden. Mit Durchsacken des Hecks habe ich keine Probleme.
Bei der Gabel (Fox Talas FIT 150) war das im letzten Herbst nach hoher Laufleistung
ganz anders. Nach Toxo-Service bin ich mit der aber auch wieder glücklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mb_chief (30. Juni 2011)

danke für eure meinungen.
also laufradsatz werd ich wohl einen Hope pro 2 mit DT Swiss 500 nehmen.

Dämpfer und Gabel bin ich mir leider noch nicht sicher....
Als Gabel sind jetzt zwei in der Auswahl: Rock Shox Revelation Ti mit 150 mm und die Fox Float RL habt ihr zur Rock Shox Erfahrungsberichte (Haltbarkeit etc)?


----------



## JAY-L (30. Juni 2011)

mb_chief schrieb:


> danke für eure meinungen.
> also laufradsatz werd ich wohl einen Hope pro 2 mit DT Swiss 500 nehmen.
> (Haltbarkeit etc)?



Oh Oh die Beulenpest.
Ich würde auf jeden fall die Flow nehmen.

ZbB. von hier:
http://www.bike-box.de/de/dept_282.html

Ich bin mit meiner Rev sehr zufrieden.


Gruß
Max


----------



## Schwatten (1. Juli 2011)

Ich habe die Rock Shox Revelation Ti im AC, zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen. Ich fahre das Rad erst seid 3 Monaten.
Von der Funktion ist die Gabel top. Die Absenkung braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, die Gabel lässt sich auch nur sehr wenig absenken.


----------



## JAY-L (1. Juli 2011)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich habe die Rock Shox Revelation Ti im AC, zur Haltbarkeit kann ich noch nix sagen. Ich fahre das Rad erst seid 3 Monaten.
> Von der Funktion ist die Gabel top. Die Absenkung braucht man meiner Meinung nach nicht, die Gabel lässt sich auch nur sehr wenig absenken.



Bei meiner Rev WC sind es 30mm. Absenkung muss nicht sein. Ich find es im Flachen oder am Berg abgesenkt besser von der Geo her.

Gruß
Max


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (1. Juli 2011)

Habe die Revelation RLT drin, umgebaut auf Dual Position. Nach knapp 2000km bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel. Die Absenkung benutze ich sehr selten, muss man nicht wirklich haben.


----------



## swannema (1. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war die Absenkung auch rausgeworfenes Geld, braucht man nicht, selbst steile Ansteige >20% sind kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (1. Juli 2011)

zur Absenkung und Lockout:
Ich war grad im Bike-Urlaub (Lago Maggiore, Bike:Helius AM, Lyrik Coil 170, Reifen aktuell 2.3Dissent und 2.35 Wicked Will 1,2-1,5Bar). Letztes Jahr noch mit 140er Talas, 2.35 Muddy Mary und 2.25 Racing Ralph.
Ich vermisse weder die Absenkung noch das Lockout. Eigentlich ist es sogar so, dass ich mich ein wenig ärgere, die Priorität zu Beginn des Bike Aufbaus nicht noch mehr auf die Federperformance gelegt zu haben als auf Absenkung und Lockout. (Da ich vom Hardtail umgestiegen bin und leichte Bedenken hatte)

Interpretiert man die Bewertungen+Tests in der Bike-Bravo, so wäre es in der aktuellen Kombination unmöglich Berge rauf zu fahren oder eben auch mal in der Ebene etwas schneller zu fahren.

Auch auf der Geraden sind 30-40km/h kein Problem, Wiegetritt ebenso wenig... (für mich tritt da schon irgendwann ein Leistungsproblem ein... ;-) )

Eine Absenkung braucht es bei den aktuellen Geometrien nicht mehr, ein Lockout m.M.n. bei "guten" Gabeln auch nicht.
Einfach mal auf ein Bike setzen, Lockout und Absenkung unangetastet lassen und irgendwo hoch fahren und staunen, dass das doch geht!


----------



## c_w (2. Juli 2011)

Ich fahre schon was länger verschiedene Revelations (Air U-Turb) in meinem CC und kann mich def. nicht beschweren. Qualitativ gute Gabeln, Preis-Leistung gut, alles solide, keine Defekte.
Sicherlich nicht die beste Federungsperformance, aber gut, das kostet dann halt entsprechend mehr.

Absenkung und Lock out Bedarf es beim Helius CC absolut nicht, beim AC bestimmt auch nicht. Demzufolge würde ich auch die Sector Coil in Erwägung ziehen, wiegt halt mehr, ist aber echt günstig und solide, gute Federungsperformance.


----------



## PiR4Te (2. Juli 2011)

> Demzufolge  würde ich auch die Sector Coil in Erwägung ziehen, wiegt halt mehr, ist  aber echt günstig und solide, gute Federungsperformance. 	  	Gestern 18:33



mein reden  

gruß


----------



## mb_chief (4. Juli 2011)

Ok wegen der Gabel werd ich noch einmal genauer schauen.

Sind denn die Flow Felgen haltbar? Habe wie gesagt 80kg ohne Ausrüstung.


----------



## JAY-L (4. Juli 2011)

mb_chief schrieb:


> Ok wegen der Gabel werd ich noch einmal genauer schauen.
> 
> Sind denn die Flow Felgen haltbar? Habe wie gesagt 80kg ohne Ausrüstung.



Einfach mal im Laufrad forum Suchen da gibt es X Freds zu den Felgen.


Gruß
Max


----------



## dreamdeep (4. Juli 2011)

@nicolai.fan: welchen Winkel hast Du beim AC mit dem Angleset eingestellt und wie fährt es sich damit? Bin am überlegen den Work Components Steuersatz zu verbauen (-1°)


----------



## thegood (5. Juli 2011)

wer von euch ist denn so grausam und lässt sein gelbes nicolai AC einfach so neben Stadtschlampen an der Uni rumstehen ? Das ist doch definitiv kein angemessenes Umfeld !


----------



## nicolai.fan (7. Juli 2011)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> @nicolai.fan: welchen Winkel hast Du beim AC mit dem Angleset eingestellt und wie fährt es sich damit? Bin am überlegen den Work Components Steuersatz zu verbauen (-1°)



habe +1,5 eingestellt mir war es einfach zu flach und komm so jetzt besser zurecht


----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> habe +1,5 eingestellt mir war es einfach zu flach und komm so jetzt besser zurecht



Also 69°?


----------



## nicolai.fan (7. Juli 2011)

sorry hab mich vertan ich meinte zu steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (7. Juli 2011)

Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juli 2011)

So, Works Components Steuersatz mit -1° für 1 1/8 ist im Anflug. Gestern Abend bestellt, heute morgen wurde er schon versendet. Bin gespannt.
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/


----------



## metzinger (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

hätte hier mal eine Frage an Euch was Ihr meint.Fahre seit Jahren ein Nicolai Helius CC in Größe L(Oberrohrlänge 590mm).Möcht mir jetzt ein Ac kaufen und tendiere zur Rahmengröße M.Meine Körpergröße ist 178cm mit einer Beinlänge von 83,5cm.Was meint Ihr?


----------



## c_w (10. Juli 2011)

Wie bist du denn mit dem CC zurecht gekommen? Ich fahre bei gleicher Körpergröße ein CC in M, mit nem kurzen Vorbau... find ich perfekt.


----------



## IceQ- (10. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute 

Mein AC ist fertig und hatte heute seine Jungfern Fahrt. die Verlief von technischer Seite auf den 3000hm und 60km gut. Es ging von Goppenstein (Schweiz) hoch, auf dem höhentrail richtung Torrentalp, runter nach Leukabad dann wieder hoch und Downhill nach Kandersteg 

Nur am Ende hats mir meinen Reifen hinten (MK II Protection!!!), den ich Tubeless gefahren habe, immens aufgeschlitzt. 

DT Swiss Gabel ist besser als alles was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin und im Abgesenkten Modus, ist mein AC besser im Vortrieb als mein altes Merida Hardtail! Die Gabel ist aber einfach ein technisches Meisterwerk, da kann Fox, RS und Magura(!) einpacken. So meine Meinung.

Hier ein Bild und dazu die Teileliste 












Pedale Eggbeather C...(298g) werden bald getauscht. Rohloff ist geschätzt, weil ich gekürzt habe und nicht mehr danach gewogen habe. 




Zuletzt ein Wort an Nicolai und euch Nicolai "Fans", zu denen ich jetzt definitiv auch gehöre:

Ich hätte nie geglaubt, dass ein derartig Variables Rad mit soviel Abfahrtspotential möglich ist, dass auch auf anspruchsvollen Trails bergauf (Hochalpen!!) geht - Ich danke Nicolai für diesen fantastischen Rahmen.

Ich danke euch, der Community dafür, dass ihr mir auf Fragen geholfen und sprüche wie " mit 140mm geht das Ding hammermässig nach vorne" gesagt habt - denn auch dadurch habe ich das AC gekauft obwohl ich das nicht wirklich glauben konnte! und obwohl ich zwischendurch das AC mit zuviel Gewicht und Federweg fand, fährt es sich besser als mein 11kg Hardtail - womit ich super glücklich bin!

Gerade zu den 140mm möchte ich noch etwas los werden, ich hatte am Anfang nicht raus, wie man die Gabel korrekt absenkt und bin die ersten 1500hm mit 140mm gefahren. Das ging wirklich gut, ausser auf steilen Trails! Aber abgesenkt ist das AC ein Kletterwunder  - auch im vergleich zu CC/Marathon Bikes die ich sonst gefahren bin!


Vielen Dank!


----------



## OldSchool (10. Juli 2011)

@IceQ 

Geiles Schätzchen, dass du dir da zusammen geschraubt hast.


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Juli 2011)

schönes ac!

glückwunsch und viel spaß mit der trailrakete.

ich würde evtl. eine bos deville anstelle der dt verbauen, von der bos ließt man nur gutes.


----------



## IceQ- (10. Juli 2011)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> ich würde evtl. eine bos deville anstelle der dt verbauen, von der bos ließt man nur gutes.



Lass gut sein, aber die DT ist die beste Gabel die ich bis jetzt fahren konnte und bis Biel (CH) ist es auch nicht weit bei Problemen (1h) und die Quali stimmt!


----------



## mb_chief (13. Juli 2011)

Was haltet ihr von folgender Konfiguration:

Rahmen: Helius AC

Dämpfer: DT SWISS XM180

Gabel: DT SWISS EXM 150 oder Rock Shoxx Revelation Dual Pos. TI

Laufräder: Hope Pro 2 Evo mit ZTR FLOW

Bremsen: Magura Louise BAT

Kette Schaltwerk Umewrfer Kurbel Schalthebel: SHIMANO XT


Was haltet ihr davon, welches Teil würdet ihr eventuell tauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IceQ- (13. Juli 2011)

EXM gegen XMM 140 

Erfahrungssache 

Ansonsten eine rein subjektive Sache:
SRAM X9/0 anstatt Shimano XT, nach meiner Ansicht leichter und zuverlässiger.

Bremse 180/180 nehmen. Das geht gut


----------



## mb_chief (13. Juli 2011)

Kann das sein, dass die SRAM X9 Gruppe das doppelte von der Shimano XT Gruppe kostet???

Das mit der Gabel werd ich mir überlegen (Dank deiner Erfahrungen  )


----------



## nicolai.fan (13. Juli 2011)

mach auf jeden Fall eine 150er Gabel rein !


----------



## OldSchool (13. Juli 2011)

Würde eher die neue Magura MTx nehmen.


----------



## dreamdeep (13. Juli 2011)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde eher die neue Magura MTx nehmen.


----------



## IceQ- (13. Juli 2011)

nicolai.fan schrieb:


> mach auf jeden Fall eine 150er Gabel rein !



Nur nötig wenn er in Richtung Enduro geht. Aber XT klingt für mich nach 3fach und damit auch Tourentauglichkeit.



OldSchool schrieb:


> Würde eher die neue Magura MTx nehmen.



Ich würde ja eher eine 2011er Marta SL oder ähnliches günstig schiessen - das bissle Gewicht bzw. Perfomance.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-type (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 
ich brauch mal eure Hilfe. Ich bin stolzer Besitzer eines AC´s BJ2011. Nach einem Gespräch mit Nicolai wurde mir folgender Dämpfer empfohlen: RockShox Monarch RT3 Mid Tune EB200 57mm Hub. Scheinbar ist dieser Dämpfer sehr gefragt und überall ausverkauft... Gibt es Alternativen? z.B. Monarch 4.2? Fox RP23?


----------



## Mr_Vercetti (25. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte den RT3 drin. Der war mit zu überdämpft.

Jetzt habe ich den Monarch+ RC3 drin, der geht besser...


----------



## superson1c (25. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ist er das hier nicht? http://www.bike24.net/p120014.html

Ich hab in meinem AC aber auch den Monarch Plus RC3, habe aber keinen direkten Vergleich zu einem anderen Dämpfer in dem Rad.


----------



## S-type (25. Juli 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist er das hier nicht? http://www.bike24.net/p120014.html



Ja, das ist er perfekt, danke.


----------



## superson1c (9. September 2011)

Hallo,
ich fahre im Moment einen Monarch Plus HV in meinem AC.
Leider wippt der Hinterbau doch recht stark und ich muss mit viel Druck fahren um einen einigermaßen ruhigen Hinterbau zu bekommen.
Im Downhill funktioniert der Dämpfer ganz gut, wobei ich auch hier finde, dass er ein bisschen schnell durch den  Federweg geht.
Nun ist der Monarch Plus undicht und muss in die Garantieabwicklung und nun wollte ich mir das zum Anlass nehmen und mir einen anderen Dämpfer besorgen.
Ich denke mal, dass die HV Luftkammer mein Hauptproblem ist. Dadurch wird der Dämpfer sehr unruhig und rauscht durch.
Außerdem habe ich noch nicht wirklich den Vorteil vom "Plus" rausgefunden und somit würde ich auch lieber einen leichteren ohne AGB nehmen.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem RP23 gemacht und wenn ja welche Tunes fahrt ihr hier?
Man bekommt leider ganz selten einen mit "normaler" Luftkammer.


----------



## RalfK (10. September 2011)

Ich bin zufrieden mit dem RP23 und wüsste auch auf Anhieb nicht, was noch besser werden sollte, habe aber auch noch keinen anderen Dämpfer im AC gefahren. Im CC hatte ich den DT-Swiss, welcher deutlicher gewippt hat..

Ich habe den hier: Boost 225, velocity L, compression M. Lt. Nicolai ist der OK fürs AC.

Viele Grüße, 
Ralf


----------



## superson1c (10. September 2011)

Hi Ralf, aber keinen XV mit mehr Volumen oder so?


----------



## chorge (10. September 2011)

@IceQ: Wunderschönes Bike!!


----------



## RalfK (11. September 2011)

superson1c schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, aber keinen XV mit mehr Volumen oder so?



Nein, ganz normal!

Ralf


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2011)

Hallöchen..

hätte mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Wie schlägt sich denn das AC auf technischen, steilen und verblockten Trail-Abfahrten?

Ich bin bereits das AM gefahren, kann die 170/180mm Federweg aber eh nicht richtig ausnutzen. Das AM ist einfach eine Nummer "zu viel". Sehr gut gefallen hat mir auf jedenfall der Hinterbau. Sehr Antriebsneutral und ansonsten wunderbar unauffällig. Habs auch im Wiegetritt nicht zum Wippen gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c_w (13. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallöchen..
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Wie schlägt sich denn das AC auf technischen, steilen und verblockten Trail-Abfahrten?
> ...



Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie du fährst. Aber hört sich an, als würdest du eh nicht mit dem AM die ein oder andere Schwierigkeit wegbügeln sondern eben, wie gesagt, den Federweg nicht nutzen sondern versuchen technischer sauber runterzufahren. Und da steht das AC dem AM sicher in nix nach, sondern ist eher besser zu handlen. Den Vorteil im groben Gelände hat das AM imho nur durch den Federweg und die Winkel, wenn man mehr laufen lässt und eben das Fahrwerk mehr schlucken lässt.
Ergo: Spricht nix gg. das AC. Sogar mit dem CC kann man ne ganze Menge schwieriges, steilesm verblocktes Zeug fahren, aber eben nicht so gut den Downhill runterprügeln ;-)


----------



## JAY-L (13. September 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie du fährst. Aber hört sich an, als würdest du eh nicht mit dem AM die ein oder andere Schwierigkeit wegbügeln sondern eben, wie gesagt, den Federweg nicht nutzen sondern versuchen technischer sauber runterzufahren. Und da steht das AC dem AM sicher in nix nach, sondern ist eher besser zu handlen. Den Vorteil im groben Gelände hat das AM imho nur durch den Federweg und die Winkel, wenn man mehr laufen lässt und eben das Fahrwerk mehr schlucken lässt.
> Ergo: Spricht nix gg. das AC. Sogar mit dem CC kann man ne ganze Menge schwieriges, steilesm verblocktes Zeug fahren, aber eben nicht so gut den Downhill runterprügeln ;-)



Da kann ich nur zustimmen.
Wenn's allerdings ein bisschen schneller wird kommen die "dünnen" (32mm) Gabeln schnell an ihre grenzen.


----------



## xTr3Me (13. September 2011)

Naja es ist eher so, dass ich in keinem Gelände fahre in dem ich so viel Federweg bräuchte. Ansonsten suche ich mir aber schon eine Linie raus die sich leichter fahren lässt, schon klar. Habe bei der Probefahrt des AM nur teilweise absichtlich Steine/kleine Felsen frontal genommen um das Potenzial der Federung zu testen.

Ansonsten lasse ich es schon gerne mal laufen, aber das ist eher die Seltenheit. Ich fahre auch nie im Bikepark und dergleichen. 1m hohe Sprünge/Drops kommen schon mal vor, aber das ist eher sehr selten. Ich fahre eben nur was die Natur hergibt. Also keine künstlich erzeugten Rampen etc.

Im Prinzip bräuchte ich ein Radl wie das AC mit einer Zulassung für 160er Gabeln...


----------



## superson1c (13. September 2011)

Mein Problem sind eigentlich auch die 32er Standrohre. Daher überlege ich im Moment ne Deville anzuschaffen oder eine Lyrik auf entsprechende Einbauhöhe zu traveln.


----------



## IceQ- (14. September 2011)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Hallöchen..
> 
> hätte mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Wie schlägt sich denn das AC auf technischen, steilen und verblockten Trail-Abfahrten?
> ...


Moin!

Mein AC fährt alles von Swiss Bike Masters über Eigerbike bis zu verblockten Trail im Wallis. Dabei geht das Teil wesentlich besser als die 140mm Konkurrenz (namentlich Thömus Lightrider), macht also gut mit. Der Rahmen ist extrem stabil und nach 3-4 ruppigen Abfahrten habe ich null Angst um den Rahmen! (aber auch Federelemente (DT Swiss) und Laufrädern(Felix Wolf)).

Es gab bis jetzt keinen Trail wo ich gesagt hätte, wo ist mein Enduro - mit ein wenig Technik kann das Ding echt alles, selbst Bikepark Strecken, wobei Sprünge von seiten Nicolai glaube nicht erlaubt sind - dafür geht das Ding bergauf auch wirklich gut (vor allem mit abgesenkter Gabel!).

Da ich auch von 3000hm Bergen runterfahre, weiss ich wie es um das Bike bestellt ist, weil in der Höhe sind die Wanderwege oder Trails kein Zuckerschlecken und ich bin einfach hin und weg 



superson1c schrieb:


> Mein Problem sind eigentlich auch die 32er Standrohre. Daher überlege ich im Moment ne Deville anzuschaffen oder eine Lyrik auf entsprechende Einbauhöhe zu traveln.


Schau dir mal die DT Swiss Gabeln an. zwar nnicht mal 32mm Standrohre  -  aber soooo unglaublich steif!


----------



## xTr3Me (14. September 2011)

Das AM bin ich mit 150mm am Heck gefahren - wenn das AC mit den 146mm hinten genauso gut schluckt, dann habe ich da echt keinen Bedarf für mehr. Sprünge kommen wie gesagt nur in kleinem Maßstab mit <1m vor und damit hat Nicolai laut Telefonauskunft kein Problem. Nur größere Sprünge würden den Rahmen auf die Dauer zerstören, aber für solche Dinge ist es ja nicht gedacht..
Also wenn man 160er Gabeln mit dem AC fahren könnte, dann wäre die Sache schon klar.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2011)

In das Helius AC habe ich mich ja ehrlich gesagt auch ein bisschen verguckt. Ein Trailbike mit um die 150mm suche ich schon lange. Komischerweise werden die Federwege immer mehr anstatt mal ein Bike zu bauen das auch wirklich für das Mittelgebirge zum heizen einläd und da braucht man meines Erachtens nicht >150mm Federweg am Heck.
Wie auch schon meinem Vorredner sind mir aber die 32mm Standrohre bei meinem Gewicht (~80kg) zu dünn bzw. zu schwammig. Ein AC mit Freigabe für eine Talas 36 und einem Lenkwinkel von 66,5-67° währe perfekt! Kostaquanta? 

Ach, wann kommen die Pinionrahmen auf die Page? *sabber*
Grüße!

nico


----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2011)

mit deinem gewünschten lenkwinkel und 36er gabel ist das helius am ideal.
lass dich nicht von den 160mm abschrecken!

bergauf geht das genauso gut wie das ac.

das ac ist minimal wendiger durch die kürzeren kettenstreben, aber das am ist insgesamt einfach universeller.

war auch zuerst feuer und flamme für das ac...habe sogar eins bestellt, aber dann doch nach zwei probefahrten aufs am umbestellt. wollte selber unbedingt ne 160mm gabel fahren. hab mir selber gesagt - ok trailbike mit 150mm ist perfekt für mein mittelgebirge hier (rhön) ich brauch doch kein enduro, aber nach der probefahrt war meine entscheidung gefallen! helius am.

fahr am besten beide probe.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2011)

Vermutlich hast du Recht. Ich schaue auch ein bisschen mehr in Richtung AC weil dort der Rahmen 500g leichter ist. Ich bin nicht so der Mosher und habe seit dem ich Bike noch keinen Rahmen kaputt"gerissen". Daher bin ich eigentlich auch guter Dinge, dass ich mit dem leichteren Rahmen keine Probleme haben werde.
Kürzere Kettenstreben kommen mir eigentlich auch dahingegen entgegen, da ich mit 189cm und einer Beinlänge von 94cm um einen großen Rahmen nicht drum herum komme. Deswegen sind meine Räder bisher auch leider alles andere als wendig gewesen. Einen Vorteil hat es jedoch. Man lernt das Hinterradversetzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. September 2011)

das wirklich blöde an beiden rahmen ist, dass beide so extrem nahe beianander liegen.

machs an der gabel fest die du fahren willst!

150mm - helius ac
160mm - helius am

ich weiß aus eigener erfahrung, es ist ne schwierige entscheidung. wirst mit beiden rädern nichts falsch machen.


----------



## lakekeman (15. September 2011)

Wo ist das Problem?
AC Rahmen mit 1.5 Headtube + Angleset verbauen für WunschLW

Freigegebene EBL ist 530 mit externenem Steuersatz
160er Gabel + Angleset sind vielleicht 5-7mm mehr

Das OK von Nicolai geben lassen und Spaß haben


----------



## flyingscot (15. September 2011)

Dieser Gewichtssprung von AC zum AM (also grob von All Mountain zu Enduro) zieht sich aber durch die komplette Teileliste... die 160mm sind ne ganze Ecke schwerer als die 150er-Modelle. Anständige Enduroreifen sind auch gut 100-200g schwerer als entsprechende AM-Parts.


----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2011)

Dafür sind die 36er Gabeln aber auch erheblich steifer als die 32er Modelle. Meine 32er Talas kommt mir vor wie ein Gummibauteil. Kommt eben drauf an was man fahren will.. für gemütliches Trailsurfen reicht das aus, aber wenns anspruchsvoller und härter wird, fährt es sich mit ner "dickeren" Gabel erheblich besser. Die bisher beste Gabel die ich gefahren bin war die 180er VAN. Ist schon ein großer unterschied zu der 180er Talas, die ein relativ bescheidens Ansprechverhalten hat.

@lakekeman
Laut Nicolai verliert man die Garantie wenn man das AC mit einer 160er Gabel fährt. Habe da schon mal deswegen angerufen und mir erhofft, dass ich doch eine 160er verbauen kann


----------



## lakekeman (15. September 2011)

Ah ok, hätte jetzt gedacht bei flachem Steursatz drückt man vielleicht ein Auge zu.

Würde mich aber wundern wenn man die 160er Freigabe nicht durch ein verstärktes Steurerrohr oder Unterrohr von N bekommen könnte (als Sonderwunsch).


----------



## superson1c (15. September 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Dieser Gewichtssprung von AC zum AM (also grob von All Mountain zu Enduro) zieht sich aber durch die komplette Teileliste... die 160mm sind ne ganze Ecke schwerer als die 150er-Modelle. Anständige Enduroreifen sind auch gut 100-200g schwerer als entsprechende AM-Parts.



Genau das ist Ding und wird von den meisten vergessen. Du hast absolut Recht. Das geht beim Dämpfer, den Laufrädern, evtl. den Bremsen und eben dem Rahmengewicht weiter. Dann werden aus 12.5kg beim AC mal schnell 14.5kg beim AM.
Ich bin auch schon beide Modelle gefahren und finde man merkt den Unterschied. Daher habe ich mich dann auch für's AC entschieden und wünsche mir eigentlich nur eine steifere Gabel oder eben einfach mehr Gabelperformance in Form von HSC+LSC und >32er Standrohre. Den Federweg brauche ich nicht, aber eben bei einem Körpergewicht von 85kg die "dickere" Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (15. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ah ok, hätte jetzt gedacht bei flachem Steursatz drückt man vielleicht ein Auge zu.
> 
> Würde mich aber wundern wenn man die 160er Freigabe nicht durch ein verstärktes Steurerrohr oder Unterrohr von N bekommen könnte (als Sonderwunsch).



Das hatte ich zu Beginn der Woche per Mail nachgefragt, aber leider keine Antwort erhalten. 
Nicolai meinte zur 160er Gabel, dass es im Prinzip kein Problem der Länge der Gabel wäre. Der Rahmen würde das schon mitmachen, allerdings würde er nicht das mitmachen was man sonst mit einer 160er Gabel fahren würde. Evtl. kann man da doch irgendwas drehen, aber mir kam man da nicht entgegen. Ich habe mir jetzt einen anderen, erheblich günstigeren Rahmen ausgesucht.. das Nicolai AM würde mit meiner Wunschausstattung an die 4500 kosten und das ist als Student _leicht_ übertrieben 
Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich mir mein Traumrad erst nach dem Studium erarbeiten und kaufen sollte da ich ja sonst ein Ziel weniger habe das mich im Studium motiviert 

@Supersonic
Wenn dir auch 140mm reichen dann wäre die Deville vielleicht eine Option? Die hat 34er Standrohre und ist, wenn man nach den Berichten im Forum geht, eine sehr gute Gabel.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. September 2011)

Das AC ist für die meisten Sachen völlig ausreichend. Fahre meines mit der BOS Deville und einem -1° Works Components Steuersatz für dann 66,7° Lenkwinkel.

Mein AM wiegt 15,1 Kg, das AC 12,6 Kg. Und das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied. Seit ich das AC habe, fahre ich das AM nur noch im Bikepark oder in den Alpen wenn es heftiger zur Sache geht. Für alles andere macht mir das AC mittlerweile deutlich mehr Spaß.

Wenn man von vornerein weiss, dass man ein AM nicht wirklich ausreizt, würde ich absolut das AC empfehlen. Baut man es mit der Deville auf, ist dann auch das Thema mit den 32mm Standrohren aus der Welt und auch die 140mm Version muss sich vor einer Lyrik nicht verstecken.


----------



## stahlritzel (1. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Ich benötige für mein Helius AC ein neues Schaltauge (RADO)...habe diese auch bei Nicolai in den Ersatzteilelisten gefunde jedoch immer mit einem Plus bzw. Minus vor der Zahl 1 bzw.2.  Bei meinem defekten RADO (9mm Schnellspanner) kann ich aber nur die Zahl 1 erkennen...? Welches ist das richtige....hat jemand eine Idee...


----------



## PiR4Te (1. November 2011)

Hallo, wenn nur "1" draufsteht handelt es sich sicher um +1, auf meinem steht -1.

Gruss


----------



## macmaegges (1. November 2011)

wenn eine ziffer ohne ein minuszeichen steht, ist es immer positiv, 
0 = +0
1 = +1
2 = +2
-1 = -1
-2 = -2


----------



## timm h (2. November 2011)

Hallo Zusammen

Meine Lebenspartnerin hat sich nach vielen Testfahrten mit diversen Bikes nun ein AC bestellt, der Rahmen kommt mitte Januar. 
Da ich parallel zu Ihrem Neukauf mein Intense Tracer "aufbohre" und dort der Dämpfer (Fox RP 23) getauscht wird, wird dieser ins AC kommen.
Wir werden den Dämpfer zum Service schicken und auf Sie anpassen lassen und da wäre ich für Hilfe Eurerseits dankbar . 
Was ich bis jetzt gefunden habe, dass der Tune für den RP23 im AC; Rebound = L und Compresion = M sein sollte, stimmt das so?

gruss und besten Dank 

timm


ps. rahmen wird titan elox, matt weisser hinterbau & orange elox extralove parts.


----------



## Timmy35 (2. November 2011)

timm h schrieb:


> matt weisser hinterbau



das würde ich mir gut überlegen, den bekommst bestimmt nie sauber.


----------



## timm h (2. November 2011)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> das würde ich mir gut überlegen, den bekommst bestimmt nie sauber.



Besten Dank für den Einwand...aber sollte schon gehen...Sie hat jetzt auch ein komplett matt weisses Bike und das haben wir auch immer sauber gekriegt ...gut dh. ich habs sauber gekriegt 


noch zum dämper der fox ist ein highvolume mit c: low & r: m....würde das auch gehen?


----------



## kona.orange (3. November 2011)

Wenn du den Dämpfer zu nem Service einschickst, na lass ihn dir auf das Gewicht und die Fahrweise deiner Freundin und die Anlenkung und die Hebelübersetzung am AC anpassen. Die Daten gibts ja bei Nicolai zum Download. Soweit ich weiß machen die Leute von Akira-Tuning in der Schweiz da gute Arbeit. Gibt aber auch andere Fachleute die hier im Forum auch vertreten sind. Sufu hilft.


----------



## timm h (3. November 2011)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Wenn du den Dämpfer zu nem Service einschickst, na lass ihn dir auf das Gewicht und die Fahrweise deiner Freundin und die Anlenkung und die Hebelübersetzung am AC anpassen. Die Daten gibts ja bei Nicolai zum Download. Soweit ich weiß machen die Leute von Akira-Tuning in der Schweiz da gute Arbeit. Gibt aber auch andere Fachleute die hier im Forum auch vertreten sind. Sufu hilft.



Hallo und besten Dank....das war so die Idee mit dem Service....hab ich irgendwie völlig vergessen das die Daten ja auf der Nicolaihomepage sind....asche über mein haupt .....auf der Liste hatte ich Akira oder  Suspensioncenter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. November 2011)

Die Angabe von Nicolai am RP23 bei meinem Helius AM ein L-Compression-Tune zu fahren, war aber nicht so toll. Jetzt mit M funktioniert es besser. Und die M-Rebound-Tune ist bei mir schon am unteren Ende (also kaum Dämpfung <-> schneller Rebound). Und das bei gut 80kg mit Mountur. D.h. wer leichter ist braucht sehr wahrscheinlich S/S Rebound/Compression. Das kann man zwar nicht 1:1 auf das Helius AC übertragen (geringerer Hinterbauübersetzung), aber zumindest der L-Rebound dürfte völlig falsch sein.


----------



## PiR4Te (25. Dezember 2011)

Mein AC mit neuem Fahrwerk, 

Updates:

Marzocchi44 RC3Ti
Fox RP23
ONZA Ibex FR2.25

Die 44er geht echt wie Butter, sogar besser als die Sektor Coil. Die Einbauhöhe ist etwas geringer (ca 1,5cm). Eine echte Empfehlung, die beste Gabel die ich bisher gefahren bin.

Der RP23 (rebound Low, Compression Mid) mit kleiner Luftkammer passt meiner Meinung nach auch besser als der Monarch 4.2, das Bike kommt mir damit etwas agiler vor (lässt sich besser pushen und springen). Das kann auch daran liegen, das der Dämpfer etwas straffer ist. Beim Rebound Tune wäre Mid besser geeignet, bei kälte ist die Zugstufe voll offen schon fast etwas zu langsam.

Der Ibex FR unterscheidet sich nicht besonders vom Minion.

Gruß


----------



## alter-stinker (25. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
lese hier eure Gedanken Gedanken bezüglich der Abstimmung des AC, und möchte dazu einmal meine Erfahrung berichten.

Ich stehe momentan vor der Entscheidung wie ich mein ein Jahr altes AC nach einem Crash (32ér/150érTalas zerstört) wieder neu aufbaue.
Also ich bin die ganze Zeit hier im Mittelgebirge sehr zufrieden gewesen.
habe mein AC in folgender Konfiguration gefahren:
- RP23 M/M mit B-Wippe 200mm/51mm(version 2010 141mm travel)
- 32 mm 150ér Talas

Die Abstimmung war immer vollkommen ausreichend meiner Meinung nach sogar eher zu progressiv, wodurch ich den Federweg fast nie vollkommen ausnutzen konnte, was ich gerne verbessern möchte.

meine Gedanken gehen jetzt dahin, 
- eine neue Gabel (aber welche????) soll schon sehr stabil sein und ein Absenkung brauch ich nicht wirklich.
- soll ich wegen der flacheren Übersetzung die C-Wippe von Nicolai verbauen mit dem Dämpfer "Rock Shox Monarch Plus High Volume RC3 Dämpfer Modell 2012 200mm/57mm"?

würde mich über eure Meinung freuen
MFG


----------



## PiR4Te (25. Dezember 2011)

siehe oben, die RC3 Ti ist um Welten besser als die Talas, aber eben auch 200g schwerer. 

Von der Fox Talas 32 RLC ( die fand ich sehr bockig und unsensibel - 2010er) zur RS Sektor war für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung, aber von der Sektor zur Marzocchi war nochmal eine nummer besser. Ich denke, da kann nur noch die BOS Devil mithalten. Also für mich nie wieder Talas!

Coil Gabel ist eben Coil Gabel... 

Ob der RS Monarch Plus so viel besser geht kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe aber gelesen, das er erst mit Tuning von z.B Flatout richtig gut wurde.

Laut Tabelle müsste ich den RP23 mit High Volume Luftkammer und 6er Shim fahren. Ich finde die kleine Luftkammer am 200/51 aber ganz gut.

Gruß


----------



## alter-stinker (26. Dezember 2011)

ja,da hast du recht ich hatte auch das empfinden, dass meine Fox Talas 32 RLC sehr bockig war, daher kam ja auch meine Frage.
Das war ich so nicht von meiner alten Flot gewohnt. 
Bei der BOS die ich sehr ansprechend finde, 
kenne ich keine Langzeitwerte ( Haltbarkeit - Stabilität - Wartung ) und ich vermisse die Platform zum klettern, Absenkung ist nicht wichtig, sonst währe das mein Favorit.

MFG


----------



## Henry68 (26. Dezember 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> siehe oben, die RC3 Ti ist um Welten besser als die Talas, aber eben auch 200g schwerer.
> 
> Von der Fox Talas 32 RLC ( die fand ich sehr bockig und unsensibel - 2010er) zur RS Sektor war für mich eine deutliche Verbesserung, aber von der Sektor zur Marzocchi war nochmal eine nummer besser. Ich denke, da kann nur noch die BOS Devil mithalten. Also für mich nie wieder Talas!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo
ich habe z.Z. das gleiche Problem. Habe einen neuen AC Rahmen Gr.M standard mit Elementen meines Vorgängerbikes aufgebaut. (Fox Talas 32 RLC 100-120-140 mm und RP23 200/51 (alles Mod. 2009) mit Wippe B). Mit beiden Elementen bin ich vor allem was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht sehr zufrieden. Die Gabel kommt mir vor allem bei kurz aufeinander folgenden Schlägen (zb. über eine Wiese) sehr bockig, hart und überfordert vor. Den Dämpfer finde ich auch klasse. Was mich z.Z. mehr beschäftigt ist die Frage: macht es Sinn den alten Dämpfer neu abstimmen zu lassen (Nicolai hat genau diesen ja auch verbaut) oder neuen kaufen. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir da etwas weiter helfen. Über einen Link zu der Tabelle mit Dämpferabstimmung von N. wäre ich froh. Finde sie nicht


----------



## Henry68 (26. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht noch kurz zur Info
Dämpferabstimmung ist Compression/Rebound  Low/mid.
Brauche allein für SAG-Einstellung 20% schon 14bar bei 78kg. Dämpfer ist viel zu weich beim einfedern.
Gruß


----------



## PiR4Te (26. Dezember 2011)

Wenn er zu weich/wenig progressiv ist, dann ist deine Luftkammer zu groß, du hast sicher den high Volume, oder? Den kannst du ganz einfach selber anpassen indem du einen Shim einsetzt. 
Eine Tabelle von Nicolai kenne ich auch nicht,

Benutze einfach mal die Forumsuche mit RP23, da gibts viele gute Infos. 

Gruß


----------



## Henry68 (26. Dezember 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wenn er zu weich/wenig progressiv ist, dann ist deine Luftkammer zu groß, du hast sicher den high Volume, oder? Den kannst du ganz einfach selber anpassen indem du einen Shim einsetzt.
> Eine Tabelle von Nicolai kenne ich auch nicht,
> 
> Benutze einfach mal die Forumsuche mit RP23, da gibts viele gute Infos.
> ...


 
Danke für deine Antwort, aber es ist nicht der RP23 HV, sondern der normale, es steht zumindest mal nichts auf dem Dämpfer wie BV oder HV. Habe ihn vorher im Cube AMS 125 mit 10bar gefahren.
Von welcher Tabelle hast du denn gesprochen?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (27. Dezember 2011)

Wie bereits geschrieben, lies dir mal die RP23-Threads durch, dann wird die ein Licht aufgehen. Die Tabelle ist von Fox und beschreibt welcher dämpfer mit welchem shim für die jeweilige Hinterbauübersetzung geeignet ist. Dort gibts auch schöne Bilder und Erklärungen.

Auf deinen Bildern sieht man, dass dein Dämpfer die kleine Luftkammer hat. Ich fahre ca 11,5 Bar bei 70kg nackig und habe den gleichen drin wie du. Mein SAG leigt bei ca 25% und bei mir rauscht nix durch. (mein Compression Tune ist Medium)

Das der Druck zu deinem Cube variiert ist ganz normal da der Hinterbau anders übersetzt ist.

Das dir dein Dämpfer etwas weich vorkommt liegt an dem Compresion Tune Low, das sollte ihn allerdings schön sensibel machen, bergauf einfach Pro-Pedal rein.

Gruß


----------



## Henry68 (27. Dezember 2011)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben, lies dir mal die RP23-Threads durch, dann wird die ein Licht aufgehen. Die Tabelle ist von Fox und beschreibt welcher dämpfer mit welchem shim für die jeweilige Hinterbauübersetzung geeignet ist. Dort gibts auch schöne Bilder und Erklärungen.
> 
> Auf deinen Bildern sieht man, dass dein Dämpfer die kleine Luftkammer hat. Ich fahre ca 11,5 Bar bei 70kg nackig und habe den gleichen drin wie du. Mein SAG leigt bei ca 25% und bei mir rauscht nix durch. (mein Compression Tune ist Medium)
> 
> ...


 
Danke dir für deine Antworten, hat mich ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht. Übrigens, hast ein schönes AC

Gruß


----------



## der-gute (24. März 2012)

so...ich bin verwirrt

am AC beträgt bei der Größe XL die Sattelrohrlänge 510 mm
die Länge des Sattelrohrs, das über das Oberrohr hinaus steht, beträgt 140 mm

die Sattelstütze muss mindestens bis zur Unterkante des Oberrohrs eingeschoben werden.

das bedeutet, das die Sattelstütze sehr tief drin stecken muss.

anders herum gedacht beträgt die Länge des Sitzrohrs bis zur Oberkante des Oberrohrs bei XL 380 mm, bei L 368 mm und bei M 350 mm

somit gibt es eigentlich keinen echten Unterschied für die Rahmen,
da Stütze plus Mindestsitzrohrlänge bei allem fast gleich ist,
bringt mir ein XL Rahmen fast nix.

komisches Ding...aber ich brauche halt beim Argon FR mit 525 Sitzrohr in XL den Auszug einer Reverb komplett.
Ein Helius AC kann ich daher eigentlich vergessen...

Oder?


----------



## Heinsen (18. April 2012)

Dringend: wo kann man helius AC in L und XL zur gleichen Zeit mal testen??


----------



## guru39 (18. April 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> so...ich bin verwirrt
> 
> am AC beträgt bei der Größe XL die Sattelrohrlänge 510 mm
> die Länge des Sattelrohrs, das über das Oberrohr hinaus steht, beträgt 140 mm
> ...



Vielleicht sollten wir Düch mal beim näxten Püfftreffen vermessen


----------



## Timmy35 (19. April 2012)

Gürü, hast du neben dem Püff noch eine 2. Fürma?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (19. April 2012)

Nein, ich habe keine 2te Firma  Aber jetzt wo du fragst....... hab da ne Idee


----------



## Heinsen (22. April 2012)

mal wieder Größenfrage:

bin 189 cm und 90 cm Schrittlänge  eher XL ? nehmen? 
ich weiß testen wäre besser, doch vllt. hat ja jmd. ähnliche Maße??


----------



## evel (22. April 2012)

da liegst genau auf der Kippe. Was bevorzugst du zu fahren ? wenn eher sportliche schnelle Touren dann XL, wenn du eher kniffelige Trails im verblockten Gelände fährst dann L


Heinsen schrieb:


> mal wieder Größenfrage:
> 
> bin 189 cm und 90 cm Schrittlänge  eher XL ? nehmen?
> ich weiß testen wäre besser, doch vllt. hat ja jmd. ähnliche Maße??


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2012)

ich bin mal ein L probegefahren bei 1,85m und 85cm SL.
fand das genau richtig, aber kleiner hätte es nicht sein dürfen.

wirst um eine probefahrt nicht herumkommen.


----------



## Heinsen (22. April 2012)

evel schrieb:


> da liegst genau auf der Kippe. Was bevorzugst du zu fahren ? wenn eher sportliche schnelle Touren dann XL, wenn du eher kniffelige Trails im verblockten Gelände fährst dann L



momentan eher die schnellen Touren mit "normalen" Trails für die Hausrunden  mein FR ist L und das ist zum guten Touren zu schwer und zu klein *für mich*  denke dann eher an XL.

mal noch eine Frage. Hat jmd. mal ein AC testweise mit einer 160er gefahren  müsste übergangsweise evtl. diese fahren  geht das?? wird ja nichts kaputtgehen solange man normal damit fährt und keine bikepark-action macht, oder?


----------



## evel (22. April 2012)

kaputt geht da nix bei der Bauweise von Nicolai 


Heinsen schrieb:


> momentan eher die schnellen Touren mit "normalen" Trails für die Hausrunden  mein FR ist L und das ist zum guten Touren zu schwer und zu klein *für mich*  denke dann eher an XL.
> 
> mal noch eine Frage. Hat jmd. mal ein AC testweise mit einer 160er gefahren  müsste übergangsweise evtl. diese fahren  geht das?? wird ja nichts kaputtgehen solange man normal damit fährt und keine bikepark-action macht, oder?


----------



## der-gute (22. April 2012)

evel schrieb:


> kaputt geht da nix bei der Bauweise von Nicolai



das ist schlichtweg falsch!

wenn die Gabel zu hoch baut und somit die Kraft anders in den Rahmen geleitet wird, 
gibts auch nicht mal Garantie!


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2012)

verkauf das Fr und hol dir ein AM. dann kannste auch bedenkenlos die 160er gabel fahren.


----------



## evel (22. April 2012)

wenn du liest was er damit vor hat dann geht da nix kaputt.


der-gute schrieb:


> das ist schlichtweg falsch!
> 
> wenn die Gabel zu hoch baut und somit die Kraft anders in den Rahmen geleitet wird,
> gibts auch nicht mal Garantie!


----------



## Heinsen (23. April 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> verkauf das Fr und hol dir ein AM. dann kannste auch bedenkenlos die 160er gabel fahren.



 ja ich hatte lange darüber nachgedacht was ich mache - AM oder AC. FR behalten oder verkaufen. 
AM wäre mir dann für meine Hometrails zuviel und AC im Bikepark zu wenig. Also wird es ein AC für zuhause und das FR bekommt eine 180er Gabel für den Bikepark. Deshalb muss ich dann auch erstmal die 160er im AC für normale Touren fahren - bis wieder etwas Geld "übrig" ist für eine 150er Gabel oder die 160er verkauft ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2012)

Spacer deine Gabel doch auf 150mm. 
Ich finde das AM ist echt für alles gut, aber eine Probefahrt würde ich bei jedem Modell machen.
Ich fahre einen M Rahmen, bei 1,85.


----------



## MisterXT (5. Mai 2012)

Hurra! Die ersten beiden Rahmen sind in Großaitingen bei uns gelandet!





Haben beide schon stolze Besitzerinnen!
Ein paar Teile fehlen noch, Nicolai war schneller als angekündigt. Aufgebaut gibt's wieder Bilder!

Und nächste Woche sollen laut Franzi schon die nächsten zwei Rahmen bei uns eintrudeln!


----------



## evel (5. Mai 2012)

grad schöööööööö


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2012)

Beide Rahmen gefallen mir extrem gut. Schöne Farbwahl.

Was kommen noch für Rahmen?


----------



## WODAN (6. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> ###
> 
> Und nächste Woche sollen laut Franzi schon die nächsten zwei Rahmen bei uns eintrudeln!



Juhu, dann kommt mein AC hoffentlich auch, Liefertermin war der 18.05.


----------



## MisterXT (6. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, bei denen war der Liefertermin auch um den 18.05.!

Es sollen noch kommen, ein AC 29"er, zwei AM's, eins davon als Pinion, ein RC, ein AC in XL, ein Ion 18, zwei Argons und irgendwann hoffentlich mein AC!
Und ich glaub der Chef hat noch was bestellt...


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2012)

Hast du im Lotto gewonnen ?


----------



## MisterXT (6. Mai 2012)

Wegen dem AC?
Nur das wird meins, alle anderen gibt's dann in der Fa. Radwerk in Großaitingen zu bewundern.


----------



## sluette (6. Mai 2012)

schöne ACs und ne fette kollektion zum start, hut ab. auf's pinion werdet ihr ja noch warten können wie alle anderen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (6. Mai 2012)

Ganz ok, die AC, aber nichts gegen Dein Yo Eddy ...


----------



## Triple F (6. Mai 2012)

WODAN schrieb:


> Juhu, dann kommt mein AC hoffentlich auch, Liefertermin war der 18.05.



Also doch Helius-rückfällig geworden ? Hatte sowas ja schon gelesen  .


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Wegen dem AC?
> Nur das wird meins, alle anderen gibt's dann in der Fa. Radwerk in Großaitingen zu bewundern.



Dann passt es ja. 
Wünsche euch viel Erfolg mit Nicolai.

Bin gerade im Vinschgau angekommen und der Vermieter der FW hatte Nicolai noch nicht gesehen. 

Erste Worte:
Leckere Schweißnähte!!!!


----------



## MisterXT (6. Mai 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Ganz ok, die AC, aber nichts gegen Dein Yo Eddy ...




Das wenn ich noch hätte....  Beiß mir heute noch in den Arsch....


Marco, Danke! Wird schon werden!


----------



## powermac (6. Mai 2012)

@Marco

Viel Spass im Vinschgau mit den beiden Rädern, Grüß mir den Rahmen 

Power


----------



## MarcoFibr (6. Mai 2012)

Mache ich... Bin echt Happy mit deinem AM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (6. Mai 2012)

Oh, mann, dich beneide ich aber grad so richtig....


----------



## MisterXT (7. Mai 2012)

Und weiter geht's:





Ein AC in S. 

Nur über den Aufbau sind wir uns noch nicht ganz im klaren...


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Mai 2012)

BOING!

Lauter schwarzes Zeug, dann kann eigentlich nix schief gehen


----------



## MisterXT (7. Mai 2012)

Nicht nur schwarz. Vielleicht Goldene Sattelklemmschelle, Naben und Nippel. Und vielleicht noch einen Lenker in violett?
Wird schwer...


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Mai 2012)

let the elox massacre begin...


----------



## Kontragonist (7. Mai 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> massacre



Deshalb: Zurückhaltung bei der Teilewahl  Der Rahmen schreit schon richtig laut, man muss ihm nicht noch ein Megaphon hinhalten


----------



## MisterXT (7. Mai 2012)

Stimmt schon. 
Deshalb müssen wir auch noch ma richtig in uns gehen. Sonst ist die Grenze zum Kitsch oder massacre schnell überschritten. 

Aber ein paar Tupfen dürfens schon werden!


----------



## oldman (7. Mai 2012)

hmmm, der rahmen an sich ist ja schon sehr tupfig.... noch mehr Tupfer? 
Anyway, schwarz wurde ja schon genannt


----------



## c_w (8. Mai 2012)

Ich steh ja auf gewagte Rahmenfarben, langweilig kann jeder. Aber ich muss auch sagen, es wird schwer Teile zu finden, die wirklich farblich passen. Also wo der Farbton stimmt. Und das verhunzt es dann. Dann waer ich wsl auch fuer schwarz, konsequent.


----------



## Heinsen (9. Mai 2012)

hat jmd. mal bitte ein Bild von einem XL Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2012)




----------



## oldman (10. Mai 2012)

so, eben habe ich mich eingenässt.... was ne coole Fuhre!!!


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> .... was ne coole Fuhre!!!



ja schon,- aber das foto.


----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2012)

Was ist mit dem Foto
Hat nicht jeder eine Linda daheim die die Foto's macht  (ach ne. des war ja der guru)


----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2012)

*@DJT:* Da du den direkten Vergleich hast, macht sich denn der Unterschied zwischen Helius AC und AM beim Fahrverhalten bemerkbar?

Gruß


----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2012)

Klar! Wäre ja komisch wenn es nicht so wäre 
AC ist halt leichter und bissl straffer (fahr es aber auch nur mit 130 vorne und hinten)
AM bügelt mehr weg


----------



## Heinsen (10. Mai 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> *@DJT:* Da du den direkten Vergleich hast, macht sich denn der Unterschied zwischen Helius AC und AM beim Fahrverhalten bemerkbar?
> 
> Gruß



würde mich auch interessieren  kann mich immer noch nicht entscheiden  probefahren wird zwar gemacht demnächst, aber meinungen sind auch schon mal hilfreich


----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2012)

AC nehm ich zur Feierabendrunde, Alpencross etc.
AM z.B. für Finale Ligure, Bikepark, Bikebergsteigen

Lässt sich aber auch durchtauschen (ausser Park oder Finale mit dem AC, da wär's mir zu schade )

Machen beide sauviel Spaß 

--> Probefahren !


----------



## dr.juggles (10. Mai 2012)

eigentlich braucht man ja beide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PiR4Te (10. Mai 2012)

Danke, ich hab ja schon ein AC und würde werde vieleicht irgendwann auf ein AM umsteigen, weiß eben nicht obs sinn macht. 

Hier im Mittelgebirge bin ich warscheinlich mit dem AC ausreichend gerüstet, damit kann man ja auch springen.

Was ist das für eine Gabel in deinem AC?

Gruß


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Mai 2012)

DJT schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Foto



unscharf ... oder bin ich blind ?


----------



## DJT (10. Mai 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> unscharf ... oder bin ich blind ?


Kann sein, ist ein Handy-Foto ;-)
Gabel ist eine alte Revelation mit 130mm


----------



## chickenway-user (10. Mai 2012)

oldman schrieb:


> so, eben habe ich mich eingenässt.... was ne coole Fuhre!!!



Ja, der Polo ist geil. ich könnt mein Auto auch mal anpinseln und mit dem Vorschlaghammer verschönern...


----------



## Heinsen (24. Mai 2012)

wie antriebsneutral ist das AC?
wie verhält sich das AC im Wiegetritt? 
mit offenem Dämpfer?


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

Hab letzte Woche vergessen den Compression-Hebel am Monarch zu zu machen und überlege jetzt, ihn einzusparen. Der Hinterbau ist klasse! Über Wiegetritt kann ich dir nichts erzählen, ich wiege meine Tritte nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinsen (24. Mai 2012)

*könntest Du vllt. trotzdem noch etwas dazu beschreiben? wie verhält sich der Hinterbau im normalen Tritt / wippfrei? / leichtes wippen? > offener Dämpfer 

und im Stehen bergauf > mit offenem Dämpfer 

oder jmd. der damit Erfahrung hat


----------



## superson1c (24. Mai 2012)

Heinsen schrieb:


> wie antriebsneutral ist das AC?
> wie verhält sich das AC im Wiegetritt?
> mit offenem Dämpfer?



Das kommt extrem auf den Dämpfer an. Ich habe einen Monarch Plus HV (wurde mir damals von Nicolai empfohlen, M tune) und der ist/war Grütze. Erst seitdem er bei Flatout zum Abstimmen war passt es.
Den non HV in der entsprechenden Einbaulänge (egal ob Monarch oder Monarch Plus) gibt's "after market" nicht, muss also umgebaut oder direkt so bestellt werden (bei Nicolai oder Sport Import).
Im Wiegetritt wippt der Hinterbau aber generell verschwindend wenig.

Einen RP23 HV in M/M hatte ich auch schon auspobiert, war für mich aber auch nix. Demnächst teste ich mal einen aktuellen MZ.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Mai 2012)

Wie gesagt: Ich fahre bergauf fast ausschlieÃlich im sitzen. Ich stehe nur auf, wenn es sehr Steil und holprig wird um mehr Balance zu haben und dann hat der Hinterbau zu arbeiten â da kann ich also zu Wippfreiheit nix erzÃ¤hlen.

Aber bei gewÃ¶hnlichem bergauf fahren kann ich kein Wippen bemerken. Wenn es da ist, ist es eine homÃ¶opathisch dosierte Bewegung


----------



## Heinsen (24. Mai 2012)

danke, dass war schon sehr aufschlussreich


----------



## swannema (24. Mai 2012)

Bei mir ist auch kein Wippen feststellbar. Hier mit dem Monarch HV, Ich wiege fahrfertig unter 70 kg. In den letzten 2 Wochen war ich im Vinschgau mit meinem AC unterwegs, also HM en masse, selbst bei 1500hm am Stück kein Problem, das AC steigt super, die Abfahrten sind ein Traum. Leider ist der Urlaub morgen vorbei.


----------



## maob (8. Juni 2012)

poste hier mal ein Bild von meinem Helius AC Aufbau, damit der AC thread nicht ausstirbt


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Juni 2012)

Äußerst schick!!! Fast perfekt!!! Echt sauber!

wie macht sich der Marzocchi Dämpfer im AC?

Hast du eine 36er verbaut oder täuscht das?

Gruß


Gruß


----------



## maob (8. Juni 2012)

PiR4Te schrieb:


> Äußerst schick!!! Fast perfekt!!! Echt sauber!
> 
> wie macht sich der Marzocchi Dämpfer im AC?
> 
> ...



Danke

täuscht, ist eine Fox 150 Talas 32er

Der Marzocchi Dämpfer war eigentlich nur eine alternative, weil der RS Monarch nicht lieferbar war. Aber er gefällt so gut, das ich ihn nicht mehr hergebe


----------



## evel (8. Juni 2012)

sehr geil 
was wiegt das gute Stück?


----------



## sinucello (8. Juni 2012)

sehr schönes Bike. Das Interesse an dem Dämpfer ist geweckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maob (8. Juni 2012)

evel schrieb:


> sehr geil
> was wiegt das gute Stück?



13,4 kg

Tipps für Gewichtstuning nehme ich gerne an


----------



## MisterXT (8. Juni 2012)

Fesches Gerät!

Mit dem Gewicht wird's nicht einfach ohne gleich große Brocken auszuwechseln. Stütze, Vorbau und Lenker stechen mir da gerade so ins Auge. Der Sattel vielleicht noch, wenn du einen leichteren findest, der dir taucht. 
Kurbel ist noch eine Möglichkeit, wenn auch eine teure. 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## PiR4Te (8. Juni 2012)

Hm... ich dachte, genau so viel wiegt meins auch etwa, aber mit absenkbarer stütze un Coil-Gabel... dann ist meins vielleicht doch etwas schwerer...

Du könntest den Bash weglassen -100g , ansonsten Stütze, Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel, alte XTR Kurbel, sonst fällt mir auch nix ein.

Gruß


----------



## dr.juggles (8. Juni 2012)

schönes ac!
13,5 kg ist doch noch ok.


----------



## maob (8. Juni 2012)

Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Gewicht, aber es ist leichter am Bike etwas abzuspecken als an meinem Bauch 

Vielleicht kommt noch ein Easton Heaven Carbon Lenker
Kurbel wird vorerst nicht gewechselt

Danke für die Vorschläge


----------



## dreamdeep (8. Juni 2012)

sinucello schrieb:


> sehr schönes Bike. Das Interesse an dem Dämpfer ist geweckt...



Yep, bei mir auch! @maob: Kannst Du etwas mehr zum Dämpfer sagen? Ansprechverhalten, Federwegsausnutzung etc?


----------



## maob (9. Juni 2012)

Der Dämpfer ist ein Marzocchi Roco LO wiegt 255g und hat ein bisschen über 300 Euro gekostet.
Ich bin jetzt (noch) nicht der große Fully Spezialist und habe auch keine Vergleiche zu anderen Dämpfern im AC kann aber sagen das der Hinterbau des AC mit dem Marzocchi besser funkt als mein altes Stumpi BJ 2011 mit Fox RP23!
Und das beste ist, bei technischen Bergauf Passagen klettert es besser als mein Hardtail (On One 456 Carbon) da man nicht andauernd auf die richtige Linienwahl achtgeben muss und die 2 Kilo mehr machen auch nichts
Der Dämpfer bügelt die kleinen Unebenheiten zuverlässig weg und fängt auch nicht an zu wippen wenn man es mal eiliger hat.(eher selten)
Der Federweg wird sehr gut ausgenutzt und ein absacken konnte ich auch noch nicht feststellen. Aber die technischen und schnellen downhills kommen erst noch(zu viel Schnee in Österreich)

So. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit meiner "Expertise" etwas anfangen 

grias eich


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. August 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

für interessierte anbei ein LINK zur Vorstellung des Helius AC 2013.

Also mir gefällt es.

LG

Ingo


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. August 2012)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> für interessierte anbei ein LINK zur Vorstellung des Helius AC 2013.
> 
> ...


 
Und jetzt aber der LINK :

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2012/07/26/nicolai-helius-ac-29er-´13er-version-im-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (2. August 2012)

laut dem artikel:

...die 135/12 HR-Achse (in Serie dann mit 142/12 angekündigt)...

soll das etwa heißen, ab nächstem jahr gibt es dann x-12?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (2. August 2012)

werden sich die Federwege für die anderen AC's auch vergrößern?


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> laut dem artikel:
> 
> ...die 135/12 HR-Achse (in Serie dann mit 142/12 angekündigt)...
> 
> soll das etwa heißen, ab nächstem jahr gibt es dann x-12?




Nicht zwingend...soweit ich weiss ist 142mm nicht zwingend x12... Ist x12 nicht von LV und so muss man pro x12 rahmen 1 an LV abdrücken...zudem glaub ich, dass N und LV sicht nicht allzu gut verstehen...

Hab ich so in erinnerung so mal irgendwo geleseh zu haben...

Alles ohne garantie....


----------



## dr.juggles (2. August 2012)

1 euro würden den kalle schon nicht in den ruin treiben...


----------



## trailterror (2. August 2012)

Darum gehts wohl nicht primär


----------



## dr.juggles (2. August 2012)

ready to rumble...

king kalle vs die bushwackers von l&s 

1 standard für alle wär mal nicht schlecht zwecks laufradtausch oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (3. August 2012)

der X12 standard von syntace kann lizenzfrei verwendet werden. Syntace gibt sogar die konstuktionsdaten frein, kann man simple in sein CAD modell übernehmen. vom achsdesign sind X12 und shimano 142x12 doch identisch, das ist doch auch die hauptsache. das integrierte schaltauge von Syntace ist ein nettes feature, wäre mir aber nicht wichtig.


----------



## MisterXT (3. August 2012)

Die Einfädelhilfe mit X12 ist aber eine tolle Sache. Sowas vermisse ich bei den normalen Steckachsen.


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

Einfädelhilfe brauch ich nicht unbedingt...

@sluette

Da stehts ja sogar: 1  pro rahmen.

142/12 kann ich mir bei N vorstellen, X12 denk ich nicht


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

ich will schon seit langem 142x12 fürs Argon FR...aus dem selben Grund wie Dr.Juggles
ich hab im Keller zwei Laufradstandards und das nervt.


----------



## sluette (3. August 2012)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Die Einfädelhilfe mit X12 ist aber eine tolle Sache. Sowas vermisse ich bei den normalen Steckachsen.



ja, vermisse ich auch bei meiner 135x12mm achse, aber das hat shimano doch auch:









trailterror schrieb:


> [email protected]
> 
> Da stehts ja sogar: 1  pro rahmen...



da habe ich wohl gepennt...


----------



## dr.juggles (3. August 2012)

142x12 wird kommen laut telefonauskunft, aber kein x-12


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

auch für die restlichen Rahmen?

insbesondere interessiert mich der Argon FR


----------



## provester (3. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> 142x12 wird kommen laut telefonauskunft, aber kein x-12



Dann hoffe ich aber, dass eine Adapterlösung (Spacer o. ä.) geben wird, denn sonst hab ich dann zwei unterschiedliche Laufradstandards


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

Junge...

bisher gab es bei Nicolai doch auch die Auswahl!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (3. August 2012)

hmm aber das mit den Federwegen konnte immer noch keiner beantworten oder.
Werden die 2013 Modelle mehr Federweg bekommen bzw. kann man längere Gabeln einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> 142x12 wird kommen laut telefonauskunft, aber kein x-12



Ich finds super wie offen man mit den kunden über anstehende neuerungen kommuniziert.

Die geheimniskrämerei bei anderen firmen ist echt brutal


----------



## trailterror (3. August 2012)

.


----------



## provester (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> Junge...
> 
> bisher gab es bei Nicolai doch auch die Auswahl!



Klar, aber da ging es aber immer um unterschiedliche Durchmesser bei gleich bleibender Breite (135mm). 

Wenn man die Breite verändert, dann passt nunmal ein 135er Laufrad nicht ohne entsprechende Anpassung. Sollte ich einen Denkfehler haben, kannst Du mich gerne korrigieren, ..Junge.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

für DT und Hope Naben gibt es Buchsen zum Umstecken
das is einfachst

noch mal...dich wird ja keiner zwingen, die 142x12 Ausfallenden zu kaufen.
du kannst sicher weiterhin 135x12 haben


----------



## sluette (3. August 2012)

damit geht mein lang gehegter wunsch in erfüllung. die bisher angebotene 135x12 achse war / ist der einzigste schwachpunkt an meinem AM. bin ich wirklich der einzigste der die achse bei jedem radwechsel verflucht weil sich das HR durch die fehlende führung und dem kettenzug im hinterbau verkanntet und die achse dann meisst sehr schwer einzustecken ist? ich hatte mir damals für mein 07er argon fr schon X12 ausfallenden im CAD gebastelt weil ich so überzeugt von dem design bin.


----------



## provester (3. August 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> für DT und Hope Naben gibt es Buchsen zum Umstecken
> das is einfachst
> 
> noch mal...dich wird ja keiner zwingen, die 142x12 Ausfallenden zu kaufen.
> du kannst sicher weiterhin 135x12 haben



Nichts anderes habe ich in meinem Post als Wunsch geäußert, eine einfache Lösung, um auch weiterhin die Bereifung durch Laufradwechsel schnell anpassen zu können.. Wusste nicht, dass es bei Hope auch Buchsen für andere Breiten gibt - dachte nur, um den Durchmesser anzupassen.


----------



## der-gute (3. August 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ich hatte mir damals für mein 07er argon fr schon X12 ausfallenden im CAD gebastelt weil ich so überzeugt von dem design bin.



im Ernst?

ich würd da echt viel für geben...


----------



## sluette (4. August 2012)

ja, wird dir aber nix bringen da du ein 09er (???) FR hast mit den dreieck-ausfallenden. meins war ein 07er mit dem alten design.


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2012)

nicht von dem Teil aussen dran irritieren lassen,
das is ne Aufnahme für einen Tubus-Träger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (4. August 2012)

wir driften hier ab, das hat nix mehr mit dem thread zutun. 
alles weitere zum FR ausfallende per PM.


----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

da drift ich doch gerne ab...ich will ein argon fr mit steckachse!!! würd ich kaufen!


----------



## der-gute (4. August 2012)

ich glaub 135x10/12 geht sicher jetzt schon


----------



## trailterror (4. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> da drift ich doch gerne ab...ich will ein argon fr mit steckachse!!! würd ich kaufen!



Der juggles ist einfah geil 

Als gewünschte fuhrparkerweiterun: Ein Am pinion in M  , ein AC und jetzt noch ein Agon Fr herrlich  

Mich lacht ja so ein 18er Ion auch schon ein gaaaanz klein wenig an  aber ich werd reistieren  Mein AM ist einfach nur geil im fahrbetrieb. Bin mal gespannt wie es sich in lenzerheide und zillertal so schlägt  
Aber Aufbaupläne sind halt ech geil


----------



## dr.juggles (4. August 2012)

das pinion würd ich schon in L nehmen...würd wohl mehr touren sehen als parks. das ac hab ich verworfen, hab die gelddruckmaschiene verlegt.


----------



## OldSchool (4. August 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> .. hab die gelddruckmaschiene verlegt.



Mist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (7. November 2016)

Hat jemand ein aktuelles AC und einen Stahlfederdämpfer vebaut?


----------



## der-gute (7. November 2016)

ich hatte in meinem Helius AC 29 2013 einen CCDB Coil
das beste Federbein, das ich je in dem Rahmen gefahren bin!


----------



## MantaHai (8. November 2016)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hatte in meinem Helius AC 29 2013 einen CCDB Coil
> das beste Federbein, das ich je in dem Rahmen gefahren bin!


Das ION GPI ist nämlich deutlich progessiver als das Helius GPI deswegen die Frage.


----------



## MantaHai (13. Oktober 2017)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich hatte in meinem Helius AC 29 2013 einen CCDB Coil
> das beste Federbein, das ich je in dem Rahmen gefahren bin![/
> QUOTE]
> 
> Welche Federhärte + Gewicht (Coil) seid ihr im Helius AC gefahren?


----------



## MantaHai (29. November 2017)

Auf Grund zweier Beschwerden, habe ich den Post gelöscht.


----------



## WODAN (29. November 2017)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Jemand Interesse an einem gebrauchten Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air mit MST Tuning und einer Abstimmung ausgelegt auf das Helius AC 2015 in einem sehr gutem Zustand. Das Setting ist eher straff und hat viel Pop. Bei Sprüngen verhält es sich echt super und lädt zum Spielen ein. Bei allen anderen Sachen verhält es sich positiv unauffällig.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verkaufsthreads-in-den-herstellerforen.145145/

;-)


----------



## MantaHai (29. November 2017)

WODAN schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/verkaufsthreads-in-den-herstellerforen.145145/
> 
> ;-)


----------



## der-gute (29. November 2017)

Is klar. Ausnahme. 
So eine Meinung hat jeder.
Und wenn es andere auch machen, das is die Regel halt falsch.

Grade du mit deiner „Sonderstellung“ im Nicolai Forum solltest eigentlich ein bisschen überlegter handeln.
Nur meine 2 Pfennige.


----------



## MantaHai (25. Dezember 2017)

Nicolai macht Spaß!


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (29. Dezember 2017)

Neuer Lenker (Crankbrothers Sage, 780mm / +60mm) und Ergon G2 Griffe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (17. März 2018)




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

Kleine Erweiterung, nach unzähligen Jahren ohne:


 

 
600 ml Flasche passt in der max. Federwegeinstellung gerade unter den Dämpfer. FIDLOCK Magnetic Bottle Holder.
Und hinten war was Neues fällig: Bin gespannt, wie er rollt und hält!


----------



## manuelschafer (22. März 2018)

Und THE ist transparent geworden

Der CrossKing ist sicher interessant, der verbesserte allround Xking lol


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

wieder...
Was so 'ne Wäsche alles ausmacht!


----------



## manuelschafer (22. März 2018)

wie ist er denn so ausser schnell natürlich?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (22. März 2018)

Ich bin noch nicht gefahren
Hab Schnupfen und das war es mir bei  -4° und Wind einfach nicht wert - trotz Sonne. Bin selber ganz gespannt drauf! Irgendwann nächste Woche wird es hoffentlich mal werden!
Ich hoffe, dass er gut läuft. Wird ja leider durch den Baron vorn dann wieder eingebremst.
Würde allein aus Gewichtsgründen ja den Baron vorn dann auch mal tauschen, wenn er runter ist. Aber ich finde den Grip so genial! Und es geht ja nicht (mehr) um Zeiten und Rekorde. Also manchmal.


----------



## manuelschafer (22. März 2018)

Helius Tradition! mit einem Abstand von 8 Jahren, verbessert ? Genauso gut, *just slacker and steeper*  
  2011/12  &  2003/4
Dann war erstmal "Schluss mit 26" Helius 2o13

.

Im Bild *AC *mit* AM* optionen/Geo  und *Pre AC CC4x* Mitte 200er
Maxxis 2,6  Ardent DH / 2,4 Shorty 3c MaxxGrip DH Casing
MAXXIS 2,2  Ardent  / 2,5 DHF 3c MaxxTerra EXO Ply


----------



## Petwil (16. April 2018)

Hallo!
Ich brauche Kaufberatung für ein gebrauchtes  Nicolai Helius. 
Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Jahren mit meinen Kindern 5x in verschiedenen Bikeparks (Harz, Sauerland un 1x Sölden) war, sollen jetzt auch eigene Bikes für Alle angeschaft werden. Die erste Wahl war Kona, aber der Gebrauchsmarkt gibt nicht das richtige. Nun habe ich überlegt für meine Tochter ein gebrauchtes Heliusmodel aus dem Markt zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob es das Richtige ist.
Einsatzort sollen Bikeparks und kleine Touren im Mittelgebirge sein, vielleicht auch mal Urlaub in den Alpen. In den Parks fährt sie eher die Flowtrails, vielleicht  mal ein Drop, aber bestimmt  nicht höher als 1m. Oder ist das Helius eher etwas für X country? Sie ist 167cm groß, Beinlänge 87 cm: wäre dann Größe  M ok oder eher zu groß? 
Ist es prinzipiell möglich, die 26 er Heliusmodelle einfach auf 27,5 umzurüsten?  Haben die Modelle, die man so im Bikemarkt sieht, alle schon hinten die Steckachse? Ich wäre euch für Tips aus eigenen Erfahrungen dankbar.


----------



## manuelschafer (16. April 2018)

Petwil schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche Kaufberatung für ein gebrauchtes  Nicolai Helius.
> Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Jahren mit meinen Kindern 5x in verschiedenen Bikeparks (Harz, Sauerland un 1x Sölden) war, sollen jetzt auch eigene Bikes für Alle angeschaft werden. Die erste Wahl war Kona, aber der Gebrauchsmarkt gibt nicht das richtige. Nun habe ich überlegt für meine Tochter ein gebrauchtes Heliusmodel aus dem Markt zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob es das Richtige ist.
> Einsatzort sollen Bikeparks und kleine Touren im Mittelgebirge sein, vielleicht auch mal Urlaub in den Alpen. In den Parks fährt sie eher die Flowtrails, vielleicht  mal ein Drop, aber bestimmt  nicht höher als 1m. Oder ist das Helius eher etwas für X country? Sie ist 167cm groß, Beinlänge 87 cm: wäre dann Größe  M ok oder eher zu groß?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich, die 26 er Heliusmodelle einfach auf 27,5 umzurüsten?  Haben die Modelle, die man so im Bikemarkt sieht, alle schon hinten die Steckachse? Ich wäre euch für Tips aus eigenen Erfahrungen dankbar.




Da gibts unterschiedliche Meinungen.. Ideal ist es absolut nicht mit dem Laufradgrössenumbau.. und nicht weil theoretisch nicht machbar.

*Plus Bereifung ist aber machbar und sehr komfortabel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (16. April 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/1n07h113isnt28i/AAADtQo_7Wa3Qb4HlLps7rc1a

Da kannst ja mal techsheet Daten und Modelle vergleichen

ALLES DABEI ab  1999

ps

google bilder gibt auch die spezifischen techsheets wenn ein Katalog da mal minimaler ausfällt..


----------



## Bettina (17. April 2018)

Petwil schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche Kaufberatung für ein gebrauchtes  Nicolai Helius.
> Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Jahren mit meinen Kindern 5x in verschiedenen Bikeparks (Harz, Sauerland un 1x Sölden) war, sollen jetzt auch eigene Bikes für Alle angeschaft werden. Die erste Wahl war Kona, aber der Gebrauchsmarkt gibt nicht das richtige. Nun habe ich überlegt für meine Tochter ein gebrauchtes Heliusmodel aus dem Markt zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob es das Richtige ist.
> Einsatzort sollen Bikeparks und kleine Touren im Mittelgebirge sein, vielleicht auch mal Urlaub in den Alpen. In den Parks fährt sie eher die Flowtrails, vielleicht  mal ein Drop, aber bestimmt  nicht höher als 1m. Oder ist das Helius eher etwas für X country? Sie ist 167cm groß, Beinlänge 87 cm: wäre dann Größe  M ok oder eher zu groß?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich, die 26 er Heliusmodelle einfach auf 27,5 umzurüsten?  Haben die Modelle, die man so im Bikemarkt sieht, alle schon hinten die Steckachse? Ich wäre euch für Tips aus eigenen Erfahrungen dankbar.


Ich fahre mit 1,69 ein 26" AC in S, grösser wäre mir zu gross. 
Andere Laufräder hab ich nicht getestet.


----------



## codit (17. April 2018)

!68cm (meine Frau): Helius RC in S passt! Bei 435mm Sitzrohrlänge kann sie exakt eine Revive 160 fahren. In M würde keine Variostütze passen, die Helii hatten für heutige Verhältnisse recht lange Sitzrohre.


----------



## manuelschafer (17. April 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Helius Tradition! mit einem Abstand von 8 Jahren, verbessert ? Genauso gut
> 2011/12  &  2003/4
> Dann war erstmal "Schluss mit 26" Helius 213
> Anhang anzeigen 716611
> ...



Ja kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen, die beiden abgebildeten bikes haben  zwar beide ein M Oberrohr aber jeweils ein S und ein XS Sitzrohr...  Durch einen extra Breiten Lenker um 800mm rum kann man ja gut eine Rahmengröße ausgleichen (vorzugsweise in 12°)


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (18. April 2018)

Moin. 
@Petwil 
Mein Helius ist Größe M bei 1,76 m Körpergröße (Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht). Fahre eine 150er Reverb, die vielleicht gerade max. 1 cm weit ausgezogen ist.

@guru39 
Auch wenn es natürlich vom Einsatz und den Bedingungen abhängig ist:
Was meinst du denn, wie lange so ein Lagersatz etwa im Normalfall hält, über den  gepeilt?


----------



## manuelschafer (18. April 2018)

Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Helius sein,

Auch schon leicht 
ion G16 S - ( bzw XS weil Geolution.. extra long reach! Da sollte man dann vielleicht nicht den breitest möglichen Lenker wählen )

 



160 Kurbel Hilft bei der Kids size sicher auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (18. April 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Moin.
> @Petwil
> Mein Helius ist Größe M bei 1,76 m Körpergröße (Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht). Fahre eine 150er Reverb, die vielleicht gerade max. 1 cm weit ausgezogen ist.
> 
> ...



Denke das hängt vom Wetter-Einsatz, dem Nachfetten (hat Guru gesagt, es funktioniere bei den älteren Lagern als Dichtmittel und Korrosionsschutz)  und  der Lagerung des Bikes ab, ob belüftet  unbelüftet oder beheizter GARAGE.. SO etwas schrieb FALCO mal hier in einem ForumsFaden.


----------



## Petwil (18. April 2018)

Danke für die hilfreichen Tips, habe vom Kauf eines in M Abstand genommen. Ich weiß jetzt aber, was ich mir hole, wenn ich dran bin.


----------



## Schwatten (18. April 2018)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> Denke das hängt vom Wetter-Einsatz, dem Nachfetten (hat Guru gesagt, es funktioniere bei den älteren Lagern als Dichtmittel und Korrosionsschutz)  und  der Lagerung des Bikes ab, ob belüftet  unbelüftet oder beheizter GARAGE.. SO etwas schrieb FALCO mal hier in einem ForumsFaden.


Kann mal einer erklären, wie man nachfetten muss und was für ein Fett man nehmen sollte?


----------



## codit (18. April 2018)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Kann mal einer erklären, wie man nachfetten muss und was für ein Fett man nehmen sollte?


Bei den Gleitlagern Fett unter die Abdeckkappen der Lagervorspannung, damit keine Feuchtigkeit an die Kunststofflager kommt. Gut geeignet ist PM600, zäher ist wohl kein anderes Fett.

@Kaffeeklicker Bei Vielfahrern wie mir reicht 2mal im Jahr neu fetten, bei normaler Nutzung ist sicher einmal ausreichend. Voraussetzung wenig (nicht) waschen, niemals Dampfstrahler.
Lagerwechsel habe ich bei den beiden Helii meiner Familie nach 5 Jahren gemacht. Hauptlager und Horstlink wären noch nicht nötig gewesen. Die Achsenbeschichtung war überall noch im grünen Bereich. Einzig die Gleitscheiben an der Dämpferanlenkung waren deutlich am Ende, da macht eventuell ein regelmässiger Wechsel (alle 3 Jahre?) Sinn.


----------



## manuelschafer (18. April 2018)

Petwil schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche Kaufberatung für ein gebrauchtes  Nicolai Helius.
> Nachdem ich in den letzten 2 Jahren mit meinen Kindern 5x in verschiedenen Bikeparks (Harz, Sauerland un 1x Sölden) war, sollen jetzt auch eigene Bikes für Alle angeschaft werden. Die erste Wahl war Kona, aber der Gebrauchsmarkt gibt nicht das richtige. Nun habe ich überlegt für meine Tochter ein gebrauchtes Heliusmodel aus dem Markt zu kaufen, weiß aber nicht ob es das Richtige ist.
> Einsatzort sollen Bikeparks und kleine Touren im Mittelgebirge sein, vielleicht auch mal Urlaub in den Alpen. In den Parks fährt sie eher die Flowtrails, vielleicht  mal ein Drop, aber bestimmt  nicht höher als 1m. Oder ist das Helius eher etwas für X country? Sie ist 167cm groß, Beinlänge 87 cm: wäre dann Größe  M ok oder eher zu groß?
> Ist es prinzipiell möglich, die 26 er Heliusmodelle einfach auf 27,5 umzurüsten?  Haben die Modelle, die man so im Bikemarkt sieht, alle schon hinten die Steckachse? Ich wäre euch für Tips aus eigenen Erfahrungen dankbar.




Hab Das mal in einem neuen Thema zusammengefasst...

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ent...i-rahmen-und-kleinen-fahrern-bis-kids.869542/


----------



## manuelschafer (30. Mai 2018)

.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. Juni 2018)

Statusbericht zum CrossKing: Das Ding ist super! Ich habe jede Menge Spaß mit dem Reifen am Hinterrad. Super Grip, ist leicht und läuft schnell. Bin vor 14 Tagen mit `nem Freund unsere alte XC Trainingsrunde im Taunus gefahren - 53 Km, teilweise in den Ziehstücken auch sehr flott. Da bin ich mit dem Baron immer gestorben. Im Vergleich zu früher fehlt mir leider die Form und das Bike ist über 2 Kg schwerer, aber bergab war wieder mal eine Offenbarung! Das AC läuft so super! In den ganz groben Passagen habe ich einfach nur den Lenker festgehalten und drauf gehalten, mit breitem Grinsen.

Habe gerade noch den Sattel getauscht - das Bike hat jetzt wieder einen Tune Speedneedle drauf und wiegt dadurch nur noch 13,2 Kg.


----------



## codit (1. Juni 2018)

@Kaffeklicker Kannst Du sagen wie sich der CrossKing (2.4?) hinten bzgl Traktion und Rollwiderstand im Verhältnis zum Mountainking2 in 2.4 oder Trailking in 2.2 anfühlt?


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (2. Juni 2018)

Moin @codit !
Nee, leider nicht. Habe nur den Vergleich zum Baron. Der Baron als Vorderreifen soll irgendwann mal durch einen MountainKing ersetzt werden. Hat aber immer noch ausreichend Profil, so dass ein Tausch momentan echt dumm wäre. Ich könnte mir aber - ehrlich gesagt - auch den CrossKing als Vorderreifen vorstellen. Der liefert gut ab! Habe nicht das Gefühl, dass das Bike hinten unsicher(er) fährt, weil es jetzt kein Baron mehr ist.


----------



## manuelschafer (6. Juni 2018)

der Trailtech  hat seine AC seinerzeit mit Kaiser vorne und TrailKing hinten ausgestattet ... das sah sehr stimmig aus

oft sieht man aber auch 2x mountainking bzw. Xking  Vorne/Hinten
oder eine Mischung, Käme mit dem Crossking ja ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (6. Juni 2018)

Aussehen ist mir egal. Bin bisher TK2.4/TK2.4, TK2.4/TK2.2, TK2.4/MKII2.4, Baron2.4/TK2.4, Baron2.4/TK2.2, Baron2.4/MKII2.4 gefahren (vor Urzeiten auch Schwalbe, darüber will ich aber nicht mehr reden).

Vorne ist bei mir Baron 2.4 gesetzt, der Seitenhalt und die Bremstraktion bei feucht/matschig ist top. Im Trocknen fährt er sich auch brauchbar. Nur auf Schotter hat er für mich leichte Schwächen, damit kann und will ich leben. Rollwiderstand vorne merke ich eh keinen Unterschied zwischen verschiedensten Reifen.

Meine Fragzeichen ist hinten! Klar beim Hardtail ist TK2.4 wegen seines Wahnsinnsvolumens eine Macht, aber am Sommerbike (Helius AC, lange Trailtouren, richtig viele Höhenmeter) ist mir der TK2.4 mittlerweile einfach zu schwer zu treten. Den jungen Guttrainierten komme ich damit altersbedingt nicht mehr hinterher. Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen TK2.2 und MK. Aber Flanke beim MK ist schon sehr empfindlich bei Steinkontakt, walkt auch schnell durch). Ein MKIII2.3 zum Ausprobieren liegt bei mir schon im Keller, kommt aber erst nach der Alpensaison zum Einsatz. Würde mich freuen, wenn es Erfahrungsberichte zu Conti-Alternativen für hinten gäbe. Im Laufradforum bin ich bei solchen Themen raus, zu viel Gebashe und Rechthaberei.


----------



## juergets (7. Juni 2018)

wenns was hilft: Ich habe den MK 2.2 hinten gefahren und nach drei Touren sofort wieder ersetzt durch TK, da der Grip auf Wurzeln, auch trockenen, gleich null war. Bei uns hats halt viele Wurzeltrails und da ist er mir ständig in alle Richtungen weggerutscht. Allerdings beim Ion 16.


----------



## Schwatten (7. Juni 2018)

Ich fahre vorne Maxxis DHR II / Shorty (Sommer Winter, beide 2,3 3C). Den DHRII in 3C hatte ich mal kurz hinten drauf, für mich nicht mehr vernünftig zu treten. Jetzt fahre ich im Sommer den Rock Razor, solange es trocken ist super. Bei Nässe, insbesondere auf nassen Wurzeln sehr wenig Gripp. Den werde ich nicht nochmal drauf packen. Ansonsten fahre ich den Mavic Crossmax Quest XL. Da merke ich keinen Unterschied zum MKII, nur stabiler ist er. (Ach so: fast nur Waldboden, wenig Gestein, wenig Asphalt)


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Juni 2018)

..find im Winter war der DHRII in 2,3 3C am HR eigentlich Super.. zumindest wenn Nass...
Moutainking ist doch seltener hinten zu sehen am nicht_nur_XC Radl, zumindest in 2,2 

2.3 ist bei conti auch gern gesehen, wohl wieder ins Programm aufgenommen aha..
 der Baron falt 2,3 in 26 war genial.


----------



## manuelschafer (7. Juni 2018)

zu maxxis,
bin bislang im Trockenen hinten nur Ardent gefahren. In 2,2 /2,4 /2,6  Fazit Super wobei die jeweilige Größe einer dieser Reifen quasi von der Profiltiefe und Karkasse ein eigenes Einsatzgebiet abdeckt 

Conti hinten,
Viele Schwärmen von dem *Trailking in 2,2* in Sachen Rollwiederstand auch Damen!
Den Reifen gibt es ja weiterhin auch in den gängigen Laufradgrößen 
Die 2,4 Variante ist unter Vorbehalt für die Meisten eher vorn erwünscht.

VG
Manu

was meinen die Anderen ?


----------



## codit (7. Juni 2018)

Den TK2.2 hinten fand ich vom Prinzip schon gut. Aber die empfindlichen Seitenwände waren schnell durchgewalkt bzw. aufgeschnittenen. In 26 Zoll war die neuere Apex-Variante davon leider über 2 Jahre nicht lieferbar, jetzt ist er wohl verfügbar. Danke @manuelschafer , dass Du mich daran erinnert hast. Den TK2.2 in Apex werden ich dann demnächst hinten ausprobieren. Meinen MKIII im Schrank bekommt meine Frau, die mag auch den MKII hinten sehr gerne!

Danke an Alle für den Input!


----------



## manuelschafer (8. Juni 2018)

im bikemarkt ist gerade einer günstig zu haben 30,-  ( @codit  & @Kaffeeklicker ) also der 2,2 protection


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (12. Juni 2018)

Moin! Nach einer geilen Tour über tolle (und sehr trockene und fluffige) Waldtrails bin ich geneigt, den Baron vorn nicht durch CrossKing o.ä. zu ersetzen, um Gewicht zu sparen. Den finde ich am HR nach wie vor super, er läuft toll und hält die Spur super, aber ich bin in der einen oder anderen engen Kurven hinten bisschen gerutscht und vorn war alles easy. Ich weiß es nicht! Never change...
Aber dafür gibt es an der Front dann doch was neues:
 Wahoo Elemnt Bolt
Bin gespannt, wie sich der kleine Kerl so macht!
Grüße Maik


----------



## manuelschafer (1. November 2018)

Was gibt es so neues von Euch helius AC Fahrern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. November 2018)

Servus Manu!
Ich habe für die Herbst- und Winterzeit beschlossen, mit 90mm Vorbau statt 50er zu fahren. Ob das noch geht? Ist ja viel zu lang.


----------



## manuelschafer (1. November 2018)

Da sag ich jetzt mal nix zu .. 
hab aber auch einen 70er hope mit extremem Rise. In Verbindung mit wenig Federweg am 4x macht das Sinn.
Das Bike kam damals aus dem 2003-WC aber auch mit 90mmRiseVorbau zu mir! Nur bin ich Kleiner als der Teamfahrer von damals.
Schreib das hier nur weil die Geo und Rahmengewicht sehr dem Grundgedanken des AC entsprach. Wir wurden knapp 10 Jahre später beschenkt mit einem Serien Baik nicht wahr Maik


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (1. November 2018)

Ich liebe mein AC wie am ersten Tag! Manchmal trauere ich allerdings dem geringen Gewicht meines Rocky Element nach. Berghoch oder geradeaus auf Ziehstücken denke ich manchmal:"Warum hat Kalle den Rahmen nicht ein wenig leichter konstruiert?!" Aber wenn ich dann irgendwelche Trails runter scheppere, ist`s wieder im Lot.  Geile Bude! Und so stabil. Wenn ich manchmal nur den Lenker festhalte und drauf halte. Wo das überall rüber fährt.. Ich habe letztens mal ein Lager am Horstlink minimal nachgezogen (1 Jahr nach dem letzten Mal), sonst läuft der Hinterbau nach knapp 5.100 Km noch super (Obwohl ich noch nicht 1x auseinander gebaut/ gefettet habe.
Ich schaue immer mal, was ich noch ändern oder verbessern könnte. Aber bei der letzten Ausfahrt in Herborn lief es total super, das Rad! Egal, wie der Untergrund war.
Ich hatte den 90er die ersten 2 Jahre drauf und kam gut damit zurecht. Habe mir in letzter Zeit manchmal, beim Kilometerfressen, eine sportlichere Sitzposition gewünscht, um schneller fahren zu können (oder ein leichtes, schnelles Rad? Wenn man gegen ein 29er Hardtail ankämpfen muss..). Habe mich dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht so schnell gefühlt in der Ebene wie erhofft, obwohl ich weitaus weniger Gewicht durch den Reifentausch hatte und das AC super beschleunigt hat. Habe mich nicht so quälen können und sicher haben auch die Rennrad Kilometer gefehlt. Deshalb demnächst ein kleiner Test. Der Vorbau lag jetzt lange im Schubfach - die paar Schrauben..
Wenn ich überlege, dass ich durch den Kauf eines Geometrons ein noch schwereres Bike fahren müsste...
Wenn ich deine 2 Helius so anschaue, könnte ich ja auch mal die starre Stütze einbauen. Aaach neeeee. Lieber nich!
Und - als jahrelanger Camelbak Fahrer hätte ich es nicht gedacht - Flaschenhalter ist wieder geil.
Edit: Mit dem langen Vorbau hat es sich komisch und nicht mehr stimmig angefühlt. Baue nachher wieder um.


----------



## manuelschafer (4. November 2018)

Kaffeeklicker schrieb:


> Ich liebe mein AC wie am ersten Tag! Manchmal trauere ich allerdings dem geringen Gewicht meines Rocky Element nach. Berghoch oder geradeaus auf Ziehstücken denke ich manchmal:"Warum hat Kalle den Rahmen nicht ein wenig leichter konstruiert?!" Aber wenn ich dann irgendwelche Trails runter scheppere, ist`s wieder im Lot.  Geile Bude! Und so stabil. Wenn ich manchmal nur den Lenker festhalte und drauf halte. Wo das überall rüber fährt.. Ich habe letztens mal ein Lager am Horstlink minimal nachgezogen (1 Jahr nach dem letzten Mal), sonst läuft der Hinterbau nach knapp 5.100 Km noch super (Obwohl ich noch nicht 1x auseinander gebaut/ gefettet habe.
> Ich schaue immer mal, was ich noch ändern oder verbessern könnte. Aber bei der letzten Ausfahrt in Herborn lief es total super, das Rad! Egal, wie der Untergrund war.
> Ich hatte den 90er die ersten 2 Jahre drauf und kam gut damit zurecht. Habe mir in letzter Zeit manchmal, beim Kilometerfressen, eine sportlichere Sitzposition gewünscht, um schneller fahren zu können (oder ein leichtes, schnelles Rad? Wenn man gegen ein 29er Hardtail ankämpfen muss..). Habe mich dieses Jahr irgendwie nicht so schnell gefühlt in der Ebene wie erhofft, obwohl ich weitaus weniger Gewicht durch den Reifentausch hatte und das AC super beschleunigt hat. Habe mich nicht so quälen können und sicher haben auch die Rennrad Kilometer gefehlt. Deshalb demnächst ein kleiner Test. Der Vorbau lag jetzt lange im Schubfach - die paar Schrauben..
> Wenn ich überlege, dass ich durch den Kauf eines Geometrons ein noch schwereres Bike fahren müsste...
> ...




Interessant, dann kann man ja gleich das AC in ein "Helius RC" verwandeln  und den langen Vorbau umgekehrt ggf wenn möglich und einem negativ Rise Carbon Lenker (+Carbon Kurbeln?) tunen ?

inspirativ ?
und dennoch die 150mm Front-Federweg, weil AC.. behalten

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...arbon-low10-8-740mm-31-8mm/971623164-217-3328


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. November 2018)

Habe während der Fahrt wirklich darüber nachgedacht, ob der Hope Vorbau auch andersrum aushalten würde. Hat sich nämlich total komisch und unstimmig angefühlt. Und so hoch. Und das, obwohl ich damals zu dem Vorbau mit 8° noch einen 30mm Riser Lenker verbaut hatte (allerdings 60mm schmaler). Hab' gleich nach der Fahrt wieder getauscht.


----------



## manuelschafer (4. November 2018)

zu wenig Angaben um das zu verstehen.. aber das Projekt längerer Vorbau ist wieder gestorben trotz schmalem Lenkertest ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. November 2018)

Das AC bleibt genau so, wie es vor dem wirren Gedanken war:
50er Vorbau mit 780er Lenker. Den Rest trainiere ich. ;-D


----------



## codit (4. November 2018)

Mein Helius AC  mag ich auch nach 9 Jahren immer noch sehr. Aber wird jetzt mal Zeit für was Neues, da wird das AC dann zum Winterbike. Mein Argon AM wird im Winter dann die Frau als Ergänzung zum Sommer Helius RC übernehmen.

Was kommt bei mir? Gewicht, Geo und Einsatzbereich ähnlich wie mein Speedhub AC, aber mit Pinion, aus Plastik und aus NewZ (in 140mm).


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (4. November 2018)

Aahh, ein Zerode...?! Ja dann..biste etwa 1Kg leichter als mit vergleichbarem И.
Dann viel Spaß beim Zusammenstellen und Biken!


----------



## codit (4. November 2018)

2kg, 650b mit Flaschenhalter und eine für mich besser passende Geo (bin Langsamfahrer) waren der Grund. Ansonsten bin ich wirklich weiterhin voll von N überzeugt. Die Frau soll nächstes Jahr was Neues bekommen. Mal schauen ob ihre Wünsche bis dahin erhört werden.


----------



## codit (6. November 2018)

Mein AC im aktuellen Zustand:


----------



## MantaHai (23. November 2018)

So ich habe diese Saison mal mit 35mm und 50mm Vorbaulänge am Helius AC von 2015 rumgespielt und hier sind die *subjektiven *Ergebnisse.

Kurz die wichtigen Daten:
Federweg Vorne: 150mm Offset: 46mm
Rahmengröße: L Reach: 455mm

Zum Thema Vorbaulänge im Zusammenspiel mit Lenkwinkel, Reach und Offset gibt es verschiedene Theorien.
Am Helius AC MY2015 greift meiner Meinung nach die Theorie von Greg Minnaar, dass der Vorbau immer ein paar *mm länger *sein sollte als das *Offset*.
Ich favorisiere den 50mm Vorbau. Das Lenkverhalten ist irgendwie "flüssiger" und weniger "kantig". Außerdem hat man mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad ohne den Vorbau sehr tief montieren zu müssen. Ergibt mich für bergab einfach eine angenehmere Position. Mit 20-30mm mehr Reach würde ich aber vermutlich zum 35mm Vorbau greifen.


----------



## trailterror (23. November 2018)

MantaHai schrieb:


> dass der Vorbau immer ein paar *mm länger *sein sollte als das *Offset*.



Gibts überhaupt gabeln mit um die 30-35 offset...?

Wenn nicht, dann wären ja nach der theorie vorbaulängen von 30/35/40 obsolet...


----------



## MantaHai (23. November 2018)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt gabeln mit um die 30-35 offset...?
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann wären ja nach der theorie vorbaulängen von 30/35/40 obsolet...



Nope, aber ich würde gerne Mal ein G15 mit 35 und 50 mm Vorbau testen, dann kann man auch sagen, inwiefern Reach und Lenkwinkel da mit reinspielen.


----------



## manuelschafer (21. Dezember 2018)

Interessante Gedanken zu extrem kurzem und "relativ" extrem langen Vorbauten am Helius AC.
Wollte auch immermal beides ausprobieren bin aber bislang nur zu 50 von 70 vorgetastet..


@Kaffeeklicker  das HR hat mich ebenfalls motiviert
Vorne aber weiterhin beide Gehirnhälften trainieren mit der Getriebeklingel 

@MantaHai die 35 sind sicher cool um kleine Personen auf dem Rad Fahren zu lassen die dann den Sattel nichtso weit ausziehen müssen und zusätzlich weniger Gewicht nach hinten bringen..

@codit schön zu sehen wie dein Helius auch noch in Betrieb ist, Bronze-> zeitlos


----------



## Schwatten (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hatte auch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert (30 und 50). Die Sitzposition ist man dann zu kompakt, ich bin wieder zu meinem alten 70er gewechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuelschafer (21. Januar 2019)

Schwatten schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert (30 und 50). Die Sitzposition ist mir dann zu kompakt, ich bin wieder zu meinem alten 70er gewechselt.



-kommt doch auch auf den Lenker an.. bei mir mit  760-800 dann ein 2cm kürzerer Vorbau möglich! VG

-und mit den LockGriffen kann jeder probeweise mal 1-2cm pro Seite ausreizen ohne gleich Lenkertausch zu betreiben


----------



## Holland (22. Januar 2019)

manuelschafer schrieb:


> -kommt doch auch auf den Lenker an.. bei mir mit  760-800 dann ein 2cm kürzerer Vorbau möglich! VG
> 
> -und mit den LockGriffen kann jeder probeweise mal 1-2cm pro Seite ausreizen ohne gleich Lenkertausch zu betreiben



Unabhängig von der Lenkerbreite ist IMHO mit einem kurzen Vorbau in der „alten“ Geo zu wenig Platz, um im Stehen beweglich genug auf der Kiste zu sein. Ich hatte auch mal für ne Zeit „nur“ 50mm Vorbaulänge dran. Aber ich fühlte mich damit im Stehen zu nah am Lenker. Es gab so kaum Spielraum für die Gewichtsverlagerung. Eher digital. Entweder überm Lenker oder schon zu weit hinterm Sattel. Dazu kommt noch, das mein 2011er AC am Steuerrohr sehr hoch baut. Kurzer und hoher Vorbau ist vielleicht bequem, bringt aber nur mässig dosiert Gewicht auf das VR.

Gruss
Holland.


----------



## MantaHai (22. Januar 2019)

Gleiches Gefühl hatte ich beim 35er Vorbau am 2015er Modell.


----------



## Kaffeeklicker (23. Januar 2019)

Ich fühle mich mit 50mm bei 780mm breitem Lenker wohl.


----------



## manuelschafer (23. Januar 2019)

ab der 2. Hälfte - natürlich gehen auch 30mm als AttitudeBikes-Spezialaufbau 
für Kleene Leuts


----------

